# the NEW Heroin Brand Names & Stamps Thread v.STREETS IS WATCHING....



## Khadijah

Yall know the drill.

This thread is for reviewing heroin  brand names and stamps so that people on the site can stay up on the ones that are good and bad, to promote harm reduction so that people will have a better idea of wat they put in their body.

It is NOT to help you cop, or link you to other people who will help you cop.


*You MAY NOT:*
-Post prices. Dont post prices. Dont post prices. dont post prices. People do it enough, so Ima repeat one more time. *DONT POST PRICES!*
-Post specific locations where the drug was copped. This means:
No street names
No references to particular corners or landmarks. No naming wat side of the city.
That means you cant say "Copped in the area over by white castle" or "copped in the 4th ward" or "copped in the part of the city that has a 07501 zip code" or "Copped on the corner near the chinese place and walgreens"
All of that is a big NO and you post will get edited.


*
YOU MAY:*
Post the CITY and CITY ONLY
Post Pictures (please use NSFW tags!)

Keep in mind that any one can read this board, so remember that when you post certain information and dont incriminate your self. this is to review stamps and stamps only. Not to network with other users or ask people for sources. _*IF YOU ASK SOMEONE FOR A SOURCE IN THIS THREAD IT WILL BE A AUTOMATIC WARNING.*_

Here is a format for reviewing stamps, if you choose to use it.

*Stamp name:*
*Stamp Color:*
*Stamp Graphic (if any):*
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:*
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:*
*Quantity of Product:*
*Quality of Product:*
*Other comments:*


----------



## DubCity23

Were your MOB's green with a gun and fat? Coffee cream color once in the rig?


----------



## okterrific

^^The MOB bags i got were extremmly fat and the count was biggest ive seen in a  while. the dope was really good compared to the other junk out there, it def is one of the good stamps floating around at the moment get it while you can.


----------



## Khadijah

*Stamp name:* MOB
*Stamp Color:* green
*Stamp Graphic (if any):*gun
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:*very light tan crumbly
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* pretty neat, stamped and taped neatly, tape opened easily
*Quantity of Product:* decent, I dont remember good enough to give a number rating but i would say they were a good amount
*Quality of Product:* Good, better than decent, not fire but definately solid
*Other comments:* milky when mixed in the set. not clear solution, like you said above me dubcity coffee with lots of cream in it color when in the rig. All in all nice solid decent bags worth your money.


----------



## DubCity23

Yeah i've done 16 since yesterday im fuckin rocked goin to get some notoriou s now for rest of night.


----------



## okterrific

Stamp name: TOM & JERRY
Stamp Color: BLUE AND RED
Stamp Graphic : NONE- FANCY FONT LETTERING ON THE WORDING
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: WHITE & FLAKEY
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: VERY NEAT LOOKS LIKE THEY TOOK TIME PACKING THEM UP
Quantity of Product: 6/10 the count varied some bags were bigger than others
Quality of Product:7/10 avrage product that gets you high and nodding, felt great after doing only 3 bags ,reccommended if you come across them pick them up while there aqre out there.


----------



## don85

hey lacie, just saw your post about hot sauce, i posted up about that fire 2 weeks ago coppen from my man in brick. That shit was so good drool~


----------



## Khadijah

Im reposting this becuz wza asked me the best stamps in ptown but i posted in the old threaad.



> The best stamp right now is Hot Sauce but you aint gonna fucking get them bags if you cop in p town off the street. The stamp actually says Hot Souce (spelling is wrong) and got a chili pepper on it. its stamped in red, and they are fucking FIRE. Like, Holy shit Ima Overdose Fire.
> 
> ya girl did FOUR....just four in a shot....And it was NOD CITY....Fuckin, Burn the blanket 9 times, burn the keyboard while nodding, and wake up 5 hours later like WTF HAPPENED.
> 
> They are without a doubt the best shit in P town right now how ever....My peoples dont be on the street like that and i can guarantee that not one person on this entire site has ever been to my dude, as a 100% fact I know this, so i guess it kind of dick of me to post that stamp knowing that none of yall will have access to it, but god damn I had to post about these becuz they are stupid good, the only dope ive had lately that i woudl tell people to be careful of.
> 
> Other than that, MOB was good, that was the last stamp I got off my usual street dude, I had the Tom and Jerrys and they were decent, the For Sales was off the fuckin chain, I am tryin to remember the other stamp i got lately that was the same dope as the for sales but a different stamp, but i cant remember wtf it was......
> 
> I dont know whose talkin shit that newark got better dope lately tho, becuz ime newark shit been down lately and paterson been gettin better. People who talk about paterson having all the shit bags are copping on the wrong fuckin blocks. My man always deals with fire, if not fire at the least 7's and up, so if you complaining you prolly copping in the area of paterson where all the people go who dont know wats up with the dope game. If you are goin into hood-ass blocks and buildings and copping in the areas that is real ghetto n run down, then youre more likely to get beat or arrested. You gotta know where the gettins good and if you aint got no knowledge of paterson outside of copping there, you aint never gonna find it.



OKteriffic we get alot of the same bags. Chekc your PM's i am gonna send you a message.


----------



## Sin City Bags

I'm so glad you posted a new Thread Lace! I've been on the Opana for the last few days so I haven't copped new shit but I love reading this shit. Good luck to all!


----------



## JerZfirE

R.I.P. JERSEY JUNKIE DIESEL PARADISE!! Funny how Lacey got the last post haha.

Got my hands on ULTIMATE again from Newark. Its been over a month since Ive seen them.

Stamp: ULTIMATE

Graphic: STARS

Count: 7/10

Quality: Solid 7 / 7.5

Color and Texture: Tan dope, pretty powdery with very small chunks.

Overall Neatness: Good tape and stamp job on these.

I would definitely recommend copping these bags. They are pretty bangin,

and the count is good. Not HUGE, but definitely on point. Thumbs up!


----------



## Sin City Bags

JerZfirE said:


> R.I.P. JERSEY JUNKIE DIESEL PARADISE!! Funny how Lacey got the last post haha.
> 
> Got my hands on ULTIMATE again from Newark. Its been over a month since Ive seen them.
> 
> Stamp: ULTIMATE
> 
> Graphic: STARS
> 
> Count: 7/10
> 
> Quality: Solid 7 / 7.5
> 
> Color and Texture: Tan dope, pretty powdery with very small chunks.
> 
> Overall Neatness: Good tape and stamp job on these.
> 
> I would definitely recommend copping these bags. They are pretty bangin,
> 
> and the count is good. Not HUGE, but definitely on point. Thumbs up!



Word up! I had the Ultimate's about a month ago. I was definitely pleased wth the quality. Glad to see they're still going strong. Copped them in Brunswick though. Lacey gettin the last post was so appropriate.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: Hell Yeah
Graphic: exclamation point
count: 7/10
quality: 7/10
color: tan and clumpy

Copped these tonight off my regular guy. No complaints here. Standard dope.


----------



## wza

I'm glad to be able to be able to pop my cherry for the sequel to the heroin stamp thread.

Stamp:  Tom and Jerry
Color: Red and Blue
Count: 4
Color/Texture: Light brown, crumbly with some flake mixed in
Quality: 7.5
Packaging: Sloppier than the first batch I got, the folding was misaligned on most the bags,
Location: Paterson

My dealer told me it was a new batch of Tom and Jerry's that he had.  They are a bit better than the others with a slightly lesser count.  They are noticeably packaged differently, more sloppily done than the first batch with excess tape and less than perfect folds.  Still searching for the fire in paterson


----------



## Sin City Bags

JerZfirE said:


> R.I.P. JERSEY JUNKIE DIESEL PARADISE!! Funny how Lacey got the last post haha.
> 
> Got my hands on ULTIMATE again from Newark. Its been over a month since Ive seen them.
> 
> Stamp: ULTIMATE
> 
> Graphic: STARS
> 
> Count: 7/10
> 
> Quality: Solid 7 / 7.5
> 
> Color and Texture: Tan dope, pretty powdery with very small chunks.
> 
> Overall Neatness: Good tape and stamp job on these.
> 
> I would definitely recommend copping these bags. They are pretty bangin,
> 
> and the count is good. Not HUGE, but definitely on point. Thumbs up!



Got your message dude. I don't go on much but hit me up if you want. Dreamtab


----------



## wwindexx

Stamp name: None (no name, just the graphics.)
Stamp Color: Black
Stamp Graphic (if any): Black paper with gold sorta metallic hearts on it.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: its really tan, almost brown. Not flakey at all, just really fine powder.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: very neat. 
Quantity of Product: Lots of powder in there! 8/10
Quality of Product: Good shit - knock your socks off. 8.5/10
City: Pittsburgh
Other comments: the paper isn't wax. It looks more like wrapping paper to me. 

Get em while they're hot!

Anybody else got these? Love em.


----------



## Georgie25

*GOD FATHER*

Just copped 4 bags of this shit. Heard it's good shit, bout to try it out, will report back.

Brownish in color, chunky peices f H when u chop up turn into a lot more powder. Count I would rate a 5 or 6, quality it pretty good. I snorted half a bag nd am pretty close to nodding (cant nod right now, going to see fast n furious with strait friends).

All in all worth the money! If you're in philly pick a couple up.


----------



## yo_bot

SKY HIGH
NEW ERA with 3 stars
with green ink
similar to the play balls


----------



## MrSn0w

As usual these some from Asbury Park...

Stamp name: Heaven
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): None
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: 7-8
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 6-7
Quantity of Product: 8-9
Quality of Product: 7-8
Other comments: not that bad for the stuff that comes from down the shore


----------



## AfterGlow

When a new stamp hits the street...  how long will it be around for?   a month, 2, 3?


----------



## wza

_we're not here to help you score -thizzer_

Oh and in response to this:  





AfterGlow said:


> When a new stamp hits the street...  how long will it be around for?   a month, 2, 3?



There really is no simple answer to that question man..  Some stamps stick around for many many months while others might be one shipment and poof, finito.  Also you gotta understand that a lot of times the wholesalers who are buying the kilos and cuttin and baggin might use a number of different stamps for the same dope, or in other cases some grimey scrub ass dealers might manufacture imitation bags if they see a lot of people buying a certain brand.  

A prime example of the unpredictable nature of heroin brand names and how long they will last on the market is something I mentioned before in the old forum:  about 1.5years ago I was getting a stamp called Top Secret with an eagle logo above the lettering in red ink.  I hadn't seen that stamp since then and then a few days ago I randomly picked up the same exact stamp from my latest dealer who I didn't even know 1 month ago.  The dope was nowhere near as good it was 1.5 years ago.  That just goes to show you how *worthless* the stamps are as a *long term* identifier or indicator of quality..   (unless by some act of god some dealer held onto dope from years ago and then sold it now which is a statistical anomaly)

Theoretically, stamp means nothing because of the facts stated above.  Luckily for us, the reality is that in many cases if certain bags are floating around a city, more often than not if the stamp is exactly the same the dope will be the same because retail dealers don't often take the time to open bags and tamper with them before they sell to the end user.  Because of this the stamps, while still not a very reliable indicator of quality, are better than having no indicator to go by when buying heroin off the black market in the short run.  The key is know your dealers and know what stamps are known to be good in your area and shoot ( no pun intended ) for those.


----------



## DubCity23

Got them Knockouts again shit is straight fire. 6 bags getting meeee feeling fuckin nice.


----------



## PureLife

> When a new stamp hits the street... how long will it be around for? a month, 2, 3?



Some stamp names are literally around for YEARS. For instance, Tango and Cash, Top Secret, Hot Sauce.

These stamps are put into circulation all the the time. Is it the same heroin? Obviously not.


----------



## missfeelgood

Got some of those Frank Lucas bags that were mentioned a while back last night. I wasn't too impressed with them. Smoked 2 and felt okay but nothing special. 

I still like the Knockouts best right now. It seems like all my dealers have pretty bunk shit right now except the one I get the Knockouts from.


----------



## okterrific

Hey all, Went down to paterson today made a pick up of a new stamp.They are pretty decent dope, The quility is about average, not bad and not greta but good enough to get you high and nodding.

Stamp name: FORBIDDEN PASSION
Stamp Color:RED
Stamp Graphic (if any):NONE
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: WHITE AND FLAKEY LIKE GOOD PRODUCT SHOULD BE
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:NEATLY FOLDED AND PACKAGED,THEY DEF ToOK THEIR TIME PACKING AND TAPING THESE BAGS UP
Quantity of Product: 7/10 THESE BAGS WERE DECENT SIZED THEY WERE PREETY BIG I THINK
Quality of Product: 6.5/10 THEY WERE AVERAGE GOT ME NODDING AFTER USING ONLY 4 BAGS
Other comments:THESE ARE DECENT QUAILITY BAGS AND THEY DEF WILL GET YOU HIGH IF YOU COME ACROSS THEM YOU SHOULD GET THEM CAUSE RIGHT NOW THERE IS A LOT OF BULLSHIT BAGS FLOATING AROUND AND YOU MAY SHITTY BAGS, BUT REST ASSURED THESE ARE PRETTY AVERAGE AND GOOD SO GET THEM IF YOU CAN SINCE THEY WILL YOU GET HIGH UNLIKE OTHER GARBAGE OUT THERE GOOD LUCK AND BE SAFE, PEACE.


----------



## missyKO

SMOKER
Graphic: picture of a gun above the text
Quantity: 7
Quality: 6
Comments: decent shit! I'm impressed...and nodding hard.

Also, be weary of the SMOKING GUNS out now...I got them three different days this week from three different guys and they're all cut with some chemical bs and TERRIBLE quality. I dropped a ton of money and still ended up sick. If you come across these, look at the stamp... it's the same stamp as the originals but with a brighter green color and the stamps are really neat and not smudged. If yo're unsure get one and test it cause you DO NOT want to get stuck with this shit.


----------



## 95Land

Stamp name: Target
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): No graphic
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Color is off-white/gray. The consistency/texture is standard east coast dope: a light powder that has clumped together from being in the bag
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Packaged in rigid glassine bags, with scotch tape sealing them. TARGET is printed nice and straight.
Quantity of Product: 8/10: Really good count. Some of the larger bags I've seen in a while.
Quality of Product:8/10: I've been doing two bag shots, and that's been more than enough for me to get off. The rush is intense, and the duration of the high is pretty impressive. Good shit.


----------



## chrisinabox

anyone seen any EAGLE going around? heard they were pretty decent but would like some other feedback.


----------



## Miss Hollywood

This is an interesting thread!

Here in Cleveland,Ohio I have never seen any bags with stamps or names. Just different colored wax baggies, but even that doesn't mean its a different batch. Before I quit doin dope a few months ago,the stuff I was getting was really cut and crappy.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: Death Trap
Graphic: none, just says Death Trap in purple ink
Count: 5/10
Quality: 4/10
Color of Dope: more white than usual but I think that was the cut

Overall, this shit sucked. I was getting pretty sick and my buddy came through after waiting for 7 fucking hours. I ripped 5 bags and felt good enough to eat and talk. I did the last 5 two hours later before bed. The bags were sloppy and the stamp looked lame. All I;ve been getting is weak ass shit like this for the last few weeks in Brunswick. I'd go to Newark but I have no connects up there. I'm really thinking of cleaning up. Anyone have any tips on handling the WD?


----------



## PureLife

You don't need a hookup to go to newark at all. 9/10 times you'll meet a dealer first go and shit will be quality.


----------



## Sin City Bags

PureLife said:


> You don't need a hookup to go to newark at all. 9/10 times you'll meet a dealer first go and shit will be quality.



Sounds good. I just get nervous about going there with all the stories of cops bustin everyone.


----------



## JerseyJunkie

A couple days ago (in Philly):

Stamp: Q-45
Quantity: 7-10...pretty good count
Quality: 5-6/10...not bad but not too great either

meh. i only did 2 bags of this shit so it's hard for me to judge. but my dude (and fellow bluelighter) who i went down with, doesn't have as high of a tolerance as me and i just got off the phone with him, and he said he didn't really think that shit was too good.

Yesterday (in Camden):

Stamp: Graphic of lit light bulb
Quantity: 5-6/10, average, kinda weak count
Quality: 6-7/10, average-ish but still pretty okay

i did 9 of these throughout the course of the day and was pretty wrecked and noddin out at like 9pm...so they weren't too bad i guess...i'm just not that used to having to do that much to catch a nod.

Today (in Philly):

Stamp: DON KING
Quantity: 7/10 - pretty fat
Quality: 6/10 - pretty decent

Did 6 of these today, I only had 10 but had to give up 4 since I owed my friend...I wish I had more cause I'm not catching a nod but I attribute this to my tolerance skyrocketing lately...nice...my friend is in the other room watching True Life I'm addicted to adderall or some shit and she said the chick in the show is wearing a Tool hoodie...haha...sorry for the off topic shit but Tool is fuckin awesome!


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

PureLife said:


> You don't need a hookup to go to newark at all. 9/10 times you'll meet a dealer first go and shit will be quality.



While I agree with the claim that one needn't have a hookup in NWK in order to find dope (it's rather easy to find by merely driving around in the right areas), I must take issue with the claim that "shit will be quality."

"Quality" is a very subjective, relative term.  MOST of the dope sold by random street dealers is of dubious quality.  I'll say it again.  MOST of the dope sold by random street dealers tends to be mediocre at best.  

Most of these street dealers are rather low on the food chain, and their primary interest is in maximizing short-term profits for themselves.  They tend to start off with minimal investment capital, and therefore they will buy the cheapest bricks they can find.  No reason to buy ONE brick for good stuff for $XXX, when you can buy TWO bricks of mediocre stuff for the same price... Because even if it would take HALF as much of the good stuff to get you just as high, most junkies will usually prefer getting twice as much of the product which is half the potency... And the dealers know this, so they simply skip buying the good stuff, and they end up flooding the streets with the cheapest shit available, which tends to be mediocre product.

Yes, stamps change every few days or weeks, and old dealers get locked up or retire, and new dealers are constantly showing up on the streets... But the process I described above is independent of time and location and virtually everything else.  Whether it's Paterson or Newark or whatever... If you go to the hood to cop, you're going to be at the mercy of the this cheapest/quickest/easiest syndrome.


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

Might as well just post a review, even though nothing has changed since the last time I reviewed my usual delivery stuff.

NYC - Manhattan

Stamp name: TARGET
Stamp Color: blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: off-white/very light beige.  tends to come out of the bag in "sheets" or flat clumps.  It's not excessively powdery and fluffy, which IME is the signature of overly-cut dope.  a friend of mine on BL who gets the same product reports that sometimes he has to chop it up with a razor blade prior to snorting it, just to make it really smooth.  it's not rocky or clumpy or anything like that... it's just not baby-powder fluffy.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:  Fairly consistent stamping.  neat folding and taping.
Quantity of Product: 6/10 to 8/10 - Some bags are decent size... While others are rather plump.
Quality of Product: 7/10 to 8/10 - I usually stick to two-bag shots.  I occasionally do three-bag shots, but sometimes the bags are simply too big and a three-bag shot will be too much and I'll get sick and vomit.  (I've been using dope consistently for 6 years.. and on-and-off for over 8 years.  I've been IV'ing for 4 months.  I tend to use at the rate of 5-to-10-bags-per-day... Largely depends on how many bags I have on me.)


----------



## PureLife

I should have made my post more specific. When I used to use, I didn't have a cellphone, but rather would go to one specific spot that never sold mediocre crap. When a stamp would come out, they were the first to have it. Even if it was fire, it would only be in circulation for a week or two max. Then a new stamp would hit. For instance, people here talked about how good "Therapy" was. This spot only had Therapy for MAYBE a week. When the blue knockouts hit the streets, they were only being sold for maybe three days. Then they quickly switched to the green knockouts. Then They quickly switched to Bentley.


----------



## wza

I just copped a brick of those Hot Sauces/Souces based on Lacey's advice

*Stamp:* HOT SAUCE in bright red, almost pink lettering (a couple of the bundles said SOUCE instead of SAUCE, the dope seems to be identical)
*Graphic:*  Red pepper (kinda like the Chili's logo)
*Color:* Pretty light brown, with some good flaking
*Count:* 6-8
*Quality:* 8-8.5
*Packaging:* Pretty well done, professional looking

These are definitely the best out in Paterson right now, or at least from what I've come across recently.  If you see then, grab them and consider getting extra to replenish your stash.  I could tell they are considered to be above the rest of the bags out right now because at first my connect tried to get more than I usually pay for them, claiming he got taxed pretty heavily, and he never does that. 

Like Lacey said I doubt you will be able to get this from the open air markets in Paterson.  I requested these for a few days before my connect came across them.  If you can't get these, both MOB and Red Alert are the same very cloudy brown dope; those bags are decent, as are the new Tom and Jerry's.  Good luck and stay 2 steps ahead of the one time.


----------



## JerZfirE

Picked up WHITE GIRL from two different sources.

They have two different graphics on the bags.

One has a pic of a chick standing sideways. The other

has a pic of a naked chick with her legs open. Both stamps

are the same color, and seem to be the same dope IMO.

The dope is good, but the count is pretty small. I havent

seen the WHITE GIRL in a few months, and they used to

be much fatter than both of these that I got. I probably

wouldnt suggest copping these unless you cant find any

other good dope. I WOULD cop them if the only other shit

around isnt that great. Be safe and have fun!!


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: Nike Air
Logo: Nike logo thing
Count: 7/10
Quality: 7/10
Color: tanish brown

Decent shit. Neat packing job. I wonder if Nike will send out a cease and desist.


----------



## missyKO

MAMBO KING

Graphic: picture of a crown 
Quantity: 6
Quality: 6
Comments: These aren't fire but they are certainly a nice change from the crap I've come across recently! All in all, a decent find

Be safe everyone!!!


----------



## amblerg

volume 1
black ink blue bag
philly
decent


----------



## omgstfuplzttyl

JUICE - White waxy bag
NYC and surrounding areas
Count 5/10
Quality 4.5/10

JUICE bags have been around for years, obv not same dope...i remember years ago they were fire and now...just disapointed. had to do a whole whop to catch a nod. Only get if you cant find shit else


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: Noddin' Out
Graphic: smiley face with x's for eyes
Count: 8/10
Quality: 6/10
Color: flakey tan
New Brunswick


----------



## omgstfuplzttyl

^with a name like that it better be official!


----------



## Sin City Bags

omgstfuplzttyl said:


> ^with a name like that it better be official!



haha, should have been called noddin out providing you plan on doing the whole bundle intravenously. All the shit in Brunswick has been low rent lately. But once in a while I find some fire.


----------



## wza

I can't believe you can even find shit in New Brunswick period.  I went to college there and I spent a couple afternoons looking for shit in the ghetto area and also on that infamous street which you know I'm talking about.  I couldn't find jack in terms of dope down there, I gave up and made the drive to Newark back in those days


----------



## Sin City Bags

I have a guy, I don't just cop on the street. IU have no idea if you can cop on the street in Brunswick.


----------



## elbroski

From the 'burgh...

No limit-red text
syringe above the text-graphic/s
quality was about a 7, nice and smooth but not fire or anything
bags were taped neatly 
id say there was about a 8 worth of powder in there, very good amount
the diesel was an offwhite/tanish type powder, very fine, a few flakes

This was my first time coppin in two months, got 4 of em and sniffed em, didnt have a pin. overall the quality and amount was good, if you see em, they're worth the buy.


----------



## phr

Maybe you guys should also have a descriptor for the color of the glassine bag itself. Light blue is most common here, but I've seen various colors. White also seems to be very popular nowadays.


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

OFFTOPIC: i figured all my fellow iv users would this site interesting if this is against rules sorry http://www.exchangesupplies.org/


----------



## JerZfirE

phrozen said:


> Maybe you guys should also have a descriptor for the color of the glassine bag itself. Light blue is most common here, but I've seen various colors. White also seems to be very popular nowadays.



I always get white bags. Ive only gotten blue bags once, and it wasnt even dope.


----------



## jtbrick

Whats up y'all! This is my first post in the new thread so will review my last 2 stamps. 

Stamp: TARGET
Graphic: none just TARGET oin all caps
Count: varied between 6/10 to 9/10
Quality: 8-8.5/10 That's right a legit 8-8.5!
Color: Off White / Grey Powder in small chunks

Think you all know I don't hand out big numbers in the quality category freely so for me to give an 8+ it has to be special. I have been using dope & methadone regularly for over a decade and have a tolerance that can choke a horse.

Tonight I did 4 bags quickly and couldn't stop rubbing my face and nose the whole night. Did a few more at home and I've been nodding so hard I dropped half a bag onto my bed and just spilled half a bowl of ice cream onto my keyboard.

This is the same stamp I've been getting from this guy for the past 3 months. It is vey consistent quality wise always in the 7-8.5 range and tonight it was exceptional. Several of the bags were FAT too and filled up almost the entire 1st square and ran into the 2nd.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: Diesel
Graphic: tractor trailer
Count: 7/10
Quality: 7/10
Color: whitish tan

Overall neat packing job. Good dope.


----------



## Carl Landrover

phrozen said:


> Maybe you guys should also have a descriptor for the color of the glassine bag itself. Light blue is most common here, but I've seen various colors. White also seems to be very popular nowadays.



I always mention that when I post my new bags, though I always just get the JOHN DOE bags I mentioned on the old thread.

I've only had white bags for the longest time though. I think the only time I've ever gotten blue or yellow were when they came from Hartford and I haven't gotten anything from there in a few years. The only other color I've ever gotten aside from white, yellow, or blue is an aqua green color. 


Edit: Actually one of the very few pics I have on BL is from when I had blue and yellow bags:






The clear plastic around each individual bag is only done in Hartford (from what I've seen) too. All the New Haven and Bridgeport bags come in a similar fashion just without the clear plastic (or whatever material).


----------



## jtbrick

Stamp: BLACK BUTTERFLY
Graphic: Graphic of a Butterfly in Dark Blue Ink
Count: 4-5 of 10
Quality: 4/10
Color: Off White 
 Just mediocre dope. Unfortunately this is becoming all too routine in the once proud streets of Newark.


----------



## PureLife

^then hit the projects where the street dealers get all their dope from.


----------



## missfeelgood

Carl Landrover said:


> I always mention that when I post my new bags, though I always just get the JOHN DOE bags I mentioned on the old thread.
> 
> I've only had white bags for the longest time though. I think the only time I've ever gotten blue or yellow were when they came from Hartford and I haven't gotten anything from there in a few years. The only other color I've ever gotten aside from white, yellow, or blue is an aqua green color.
> 
> 
> Edit: Actually one of the very few pics I have on BL is from when I had blue and yellow bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clear plastic around each individual bag is only done in Hartford (from what I've seen) too. All the New Haven and Bridgeport bags come in a similar fashion just without the clear plastic (or whatever material).



I've actually gotten blue bags with the sealed plastic from Newark. The stamp was DOA in red ink. Very good dope. They cost me _None of our bizness_ but they were pretty worth it. That was the one and only time I got bags in the plastic.

Got a new stamp today.


Stamp name:Blue Hippo
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic (if any): A hippo
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Very white and a little chunky. Definitely cut with some kind of pill.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Very neatly folded and taped.
Quantity of Product: 4/10
Quality of Product: 4/10
Other comments: I wasn't impressed with these at all. The taste when I smoked it made me puke and I actually sniffed one (which I haven't done in a while) just so I wouldn't have to have that horrible taste in my mouth. I felt a little something, but not what I should've felt after doing 3 bags.

_dont post prices yo....come on...we all know this now..It says it in the rules, i dont wanna be doin the moderator warning thing but Ima have to if people who been posting in here for a long time, long enough to know the rules, continue postin prices. 

lacey_

Sorry, Lacey. I completely forgot, for some reason.


----------



## missfeelgood

jtbrick said:


> Stamp: BLACK BUTTERFLY
> Graphic: Graphic of a Butterfly in Dark Blue Ink
> Count: 4-5 of 10
> Quality: 4/10
> Color: Off White
> Just mediocre dope. Unfortunately this is becoming all too routine in the once proud streets of Newark.



I had Black Butterfly for a few days a couple months ago and it was amazing stuff. But like I said, the guy only had it for a couple days and then it was gone.

I can't believe the shitty quality of all the stuff coming from Newark lately. I'm glad my guy has had the Knockouts and Smoking Guns for a while. He always has quality shit.


----------



## okterrific

Hey, Picked up some more red FORBIDDEN PASSION stamp bags today, These are pretty decent the count is really fat, The dope is average andsgets you high and nodding out after using 3-4 bags, I reccomend to get these if you come across them since they are def better than most  the junk floating around at the moment in paterson, Also the MOB and TOM & JERRY are bomb shit so get those also if you can get them or come across them, Mostly the other stamps I have had out of paterson the past week all have been really weak worthless shit that was a waste of my hard earned cash, oh well hope to have better luck next time, i got a feeling the summer is gonna bring out some of that super strong pure desiel I really hope so,  well Good luck everyone  and be safe if you decid to cop in that city called p-town! peace


----------



## Sin City Bags

What's up peeps. This is unfortunate. All across the board it looks like dope quality has been doown in the last few weeks. I dunno about all you guys, but I was coppin some pure fire in early March. Even in Brunswick, my guy was coming through with bundles that would get you high from one bag. Now, I'm getting total garbage. A lot of you guys seem to be posting reviews that say the Newark quality is down too. Two weeks ago I got beat in Newark. Anyway, hopefully this trend will reverse itself soon and the fire will be back. Anway, everyone be safe. Oh yeah, I finally reached bluelighter status.


----------



## okterrific

^^^Congrats on your Bluelight status welcome to the club Sin City. I def think the quility has been down latly here in NJ but i think once the summer hits the quaility bags will start flooding the streets again, The summer is ans has always had good product,  the quaility is always better during the summer acordding to my opinion i feel, and due to past years i have copped, hope its true again this summer and we get some fire out there, well we just got to wait, hope and see, peace!


----------



## PureLife

If anything parts of of newark quality of have gone UP. keep searching for that spot.l


----------



## omgstfuplzttyl

missfeelgood said:


> I've actually gotten blue bags with the sealed plastic from Newark. The stamp was DOA in red ink. Very good dope. They cost me $8 each, but they were pretty worth it. That was the one and only time I got bags in the plastic.
> 
> Got a new stamp today.
> 
> 
> Stamp name:Blue Hippo
> Stamp Color: Red
> Stamp Graphic (if any): A hippo
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Very white and a little chunky. Definitely cut with some kind of pill.
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Very neatly folded and taped.
> Quantity of Product: 4/10
> Quality of Product: 4/10
> Other comments: I wasn't impressed with these at all. The taste when I smoked it made me puke and I actually sniffed one (which I haven't done in a while) just so I wouldn't have to have that horrible taste in my mouth. I felt a little something, but not what I should've felt after doing 3 bags.







christ,im waitin for my guy to come through; this picture made my freakin bals tingle.


----------



## Khadijah

Yea, The good dope always comes in the summer, I got one yesterday thought it was gonna be wack but it wasnt too bad.Ill come back and reviw it after my wakeup shot


----------



## DubCity23

Carl Landrover said:


> I always mention that when I post my new bags, though I always just get the JOHN DOE bags I mentioned on the old thread.
> 
> I've only had white bags for the longest time though. I think the only time I've ever gotten blue or yellow were when they came from Hartford and I haven't gotten anything from there in a few years. The only other color I've ever gotten aside from white, yellow, or blue is an aqua green color.
> 
> 
> Edit: Actually one of the very few pics I have on BL is from when I had blue and yellow bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clear plastic around each individual bag is only done in Hartford (from what I've seen) too. All the New Haven and Bridgeport bags come in a similar fashion just without the clear plastic (or whatever material).



I've gotten doubled sealed bags like that a few times ... Red cards and Blue mercedez both were decent. But they were double sealed like that and then in blue bags instead of the normal white.


Anyways those knockouts are still around my area but im stayin clean ATM even though they bomb as fuck and hard to pass up ... got a piss test with the SUBway doctor comin up soon.


----------



## okterrific

Hey made a pick up today of Just 3 bags got the following stamp:


Stamp name:NICKY BARNES

Stamp Color: BLACK- CAME IN THE WIDER STAMP BAGS AND THE BAG QUILITY WAS REALLY THIN AND FLIMSY

Stamp Graphic (if any):  LOOKS LIKE A GANGSTER WEARING A SUIT WITH A HAT HOLDING A GUN

Color and Consistency/texture of Product:OFF WHITE A LIL TANNISH  AND IT WAS ONLY A LITTLE BIT FLAKEY BUT NOT AS MUCH AS IT SHOULD BE DEF HAD BEEN CUT A GOOD AMOUNT.

Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: These were neatly folded and taped.

Quantity of Product: 5/10 the size was average not to big and not to small

Quality of Product: 6/10 THEY GOT ME HIGH AND FELT GOOD BUT IT COULD OF BEEN BETTER, IM SURE IF I HAD A COUPLE MORE BAGS LIKE MY BOY DID I WOULD I BEEN NODDING HARD

Other comments:IF YOU COME ACROSS THEM YOU SHOULDNT SPEND YOUR $$$ AND BUY A LOT OF THEM CAUSE THERE IS MUCH BETTER PRODUCT OUT THERE BESIDES THESE, BUT THEY ARE WORTH IT TO GET A FEW OF THEM IF YOU CANT GET ANYTHING ELSE THEY WILL HOLD YOU OVER TILL YOU GET SOMTHING BETTER.

PS:THIS IS POST # 100 FOR ME YAHOO!!!! CONGRATS TO ME IVE REACHED 100 POSTS ON MY FAVORITE WEBSITE/FORUM BLUELIGHT!!!


----------



## Khadijah

That same graphic with the guy on it used to be on the american gangster stamps over the summer of 08, i know exactly the one youre talkn about....aaand there goes one more vote for the "flimsy wide bags usually have beat or barely decent dope inside" arguement :D


BTW, those myspaces was aight. They had a red stamp with the text like the myspace logo and iw as pleasantly suprised cuz i had heard last time they was shitty a few months ago. decent not great but better than the "im only gettin these to hold me over" kind of dope.


----------



## mmmCHRISx

The last dope i got was shitty =[ 

Why cant they just put a rock of tar in a stamped bag just like powder? At least you have some idea of quality that way.

A little of topic, but how have you been lacey? How are the legal troubles?


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: Tomb Raiders
Graphic: Just says tomb raiders
Count: 6/10
Quality:7-8/10
Color: tanish brown clumpy junk


----------



## okterrific

lacey k said:


> That same graphic with the guy on it used to be on the american gangster stamps over the summer of 08, i know exactly the one youre talkn about....aaand there goes one more vote for the "flimsy wide bags usually have beat or barely decent dope inside" arguement :D
> 
> 
> BTW, those myspaces was aight. They had a red stamp with the text like the myspace logo and iw as pleasantly suprised cuz i had heard last time they was shitty a few months ago. decent not great but better than the "im only gettin these to hold me over" kind of dope.



I def agree the wider bags and flimsy material bags have always had shitty quility desiel in them that didnt do the job or barely got you high, As you said previously Lacey on the older forum you metioned,  i also  cant recall any time i have gotten a decent product in those type of bags EVER!! As for the stamp of the graphic with the guy on it that reads NICKY BARNES , it makes sense that they used the same graphic for the american gangsta bags even though i have not ever had those, since nicky barnes was also part of the movie american gangsta, I guess they tried to be more spcific on the stamp this time around when making them....


----------



## yo_bot

peeps should post review of shit from differen areas baltimore, dc, va whats up?


----------



## Danieldealz

I live on the west coast so all I can find is black tar its really good honey blonde but how much better is the east coast dope?The powder kind?


----------



## okterrific

Danieldealz said:


> I live on the west coast so all I can find is black tar its really good honey blonde but how much better is the east coast dope?The powder kind?



EAST COAST powder dope beats black tar bullshit heroin anyday, tar is shit compared to the powder dope we got here in the east coast, in NJ the dope is some of the best you can purchase worldwide. Dump the black tar stick with the pure white powder we call desiel.:D


----------



## PureLife

^ Yeah man, why the fuck would we review tar and stuff? Only the NJ/PA/NY/CT be rockin stamps. This is essentially our thread!


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

I know I risk being criticized for steering the discussion off-topic, but I'd like to comment on the "smoking east coast powder" discussion...

I would say you get *just as high* by smoking dope as you do by snorting it.  I have a lot of experience with both, but preferred smoking for two specific reasons.... (1) My personal experience with snorting powders has taught me that my nostrils don't like powders.. They get clogged up, and I believe that I may have developed sinus infections from this sort of behavior, and (2) the onset of effects from smoking were experienced *quicker* than they would be from snorting.  The strength and duration of the highs were very similar, with any real difference being imperceptible/negligible.  People seem to believe smoking is an "inefficient" method of administration, but my experience was that once I had perfected my smoking method, a bag of dope would last me just as long smoked as it would have lasted me had it been snorted.

(*Neither* of these methods ever provided a proper "Rush," which is something I never really experienced until I started I.V.'ing.)


----------



## okterrific

just a Heads up for all my fellow BL's from NJ and close by, Those TOM & JERRY bags with the red and blue stamp from Paterson are still rocking and banging product, the product is great and gets you feeling excellent after  using only a lil amount. Only complaint i got is the size of the bags vary some are bigger than others, But the dope is some of the best floating around p-town as of right now. All you need is less than 3 bags and you catch a decent full on Nod like your supposed to from good east coast desiel,  hopefully this good deisel is a indicator and shows that we got some hope that some of that FIRE ASS quaility is on its way to come and flood the streets of Paterson during the Summer of 2009 so we all can have a terrific summer and be nodding and feeling great during the months of july and aug and help us enjoy that fantastic summer breeze coming shortly!!!


----------



## sinnomngrl

Anyone had them new Death Sentence bags outta Nwk?


----------



## Bomboclat

hey guys, remember this isn't the heroin questions thread. We have a basic heroin culture thread and a few other question threads for heroin out in BDD/OD, so please use those instead of posting your random heroin questions here. This thread is to review and lightly discuss your bags and letting people know whats on the streets. Lets keep this thread on topic


----------



## Georgie25

Just copped 11 bags of

ESCALADE

Very neatly packaged, smells good havnt tried it yet, graphic of the escalade car logo.

edit - feeling great from half a bag snorted already (forgot to pick up works).


----------



## JerseyJunkie

The Nightmare stamps in Camden are absolute FIRE. I already had some 'Don King' heroin from Philly in me, which has gotten better since I had it a few days ago, it's more brown and not as white, but definetely better, but getting back on to my point, I shot 1 bag of Nightmare and it's got me on the nod. My boy's supposed to be hookin me up with 1 or 2 more Nightmare bags really soon, so hopefully I'll get alllll kinds of fucked up today. Edit: Not in this thread. -phrozen


----------



## Georgie25

JerseyJunkie said:


> The Nightmare stamps in Camden are absolute FIRE. I already had some 'Don King' heroin from Philly in me, which has gotten better since I had it a few days ago, it's more brown and not as white, but definetely better, but getting back on to my point, I shot 1 bag of Nightmare and it's got me on the nod. My boy's supposed to be hookin me up with 1 or 2 more Nightmare bags really soon, so hopefully I'll get alllll kinds of fucked up today.



If you head over to philly def pick p some of these escalade jawns. Im nodding from half a bag..


----------



## shoobie212

Stamp name: DIESEL
Stamp Color: blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): None
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Tan
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Pretty neat packaging.  The stamp seems kinda uneven/faded on some of the bags while others are very much alligned.
Quantity of Product: 5
Quality of Product: 6
Other comments:  I've been gettin this stuff in philly for the past two weeks or so.  Seems pretty good to me, but I just recently tried it for the first time and these are the only bags i've been getting.  I'm feelin pretty damn good right about now....


----------



## JerseyJunkie

CAMDEN:

I just got back, was tryin to cop another bag of NIGHTMARE since one bag really gets me bent, opposed to like 3 bags of other shit. But apparently the statey's were crawlin all over the place and they didn't have any. So I walked a couple blocks away and got some other decent shit. Definetely not as good as the Nightmare, though. Anyways:

Stamp: Hard Core (Just like the bags in Philailladelph)
Bag Color: Light Blue with black writing, the standard shit.
Dope Color: Tan, standard issue.
Quantity: It looked like a lot was in the bag, but when I emptied it, it was kinda skimp.
Quality: I'd rate it a 6-7/10, it's pretty decent, there just wasn't enough in the bag. I have a feeling if I had gotten more I'd be way more fucked up. I literally *just* got my nod back from earlier though, so I'd say this shit is pretty good.


----------



## okterrific

Got me some TOM & JERRY bags again today they are still going strong, just the count is mad small on some bags it varys some bags are decent sized. But the dope is good, get them while they are out there.


----------



## velvet973

okterrific - got your msg but I'm only a little greenlighter so I can't PM you back...send me your email address, K? Or if you have gmail, g-chat me. 
_hey guys, just a quick reminder: before you go and give out your personal info, remember that this site is a hot spot for LE, and if you give out your email address or a way to contact you, you could be messing with LE. Be wise! -thizzer_

I just copped a brick of the following in Newark last night:

*Stamp name:* RED LIGHT
*Stamp Color:* RED
*Stamp Graphic:* Picture of a stop light
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product: *Very light tan, almost white. Crumbly texture.  Clear yellow when mixed w/ water.  No black or brown shit when boiled either.  Nice n clean n puuure mmmmm.
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* Heavier weight, medium width glassine white bags. Neatness of tape and stamp is so-so - some stamps lighter than others.
*Quantity of Product:* Low count - filled about 3/4 of the way up to first fold - not much powder in each bag. (The low count when poured out doesn't matter tho - usually when there's less in the bag, the dope is better quality IME - esp. this time!)
*Quality of Product:* 8.5 out of 10 - AWESOME
*Other comments:* This is the first time I've copped in 2 weeks (somebody give me a job to fund my habit, dammit!), so my evaluation might be a little skewed, but I think these are seriously great.  (Opinion was seconded by the ppl I copped with, so it's just not me!)  Last night I did 3 in a shot (3 shots ttl last night) and when I woke up I was still itchy haha.  I never get itchy anymore, so that was weird.  I also yakked for the first time from dope in like a year lol - this shit is stronggg.  This high is not quick to wear off either.  I DEFINITELY reccommend copping this if you get the chance...glad I got a brick!  Its like Christmasssssssssssssss sorry nodded off w/ finger on the s - jk.   Go get some of these if you can!!!


----------



## velvet973

REDLIGHT on BLUELIGHT!!!  I'm stupidddd from this shit lol


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: Dope-a-holic
Graphic: needle
Count: 6/10
Quality: 8/10
Overall neat packing job, good shit, standard price


----------



## mvd

I'll try to remember some of the ones I've seen lately, all from Newark

SMOKING GUN
Graphic: A smoking gun.
Quality: 1 -- I don't know what they cut it with but it's really nasty.  This shit might as well have been fake for all I know because it didn't really do anything.

Bentley
Graphic: Car
Quality: 6 -- It did what it was supposed to do, and the bags were pretty fat, too.

Super Bad
Graphic: None, I don't think
Quality: 8 -- Looooooved these =)

Mambo King
Graphic: Crown
Quality: 4 -- alright I guess, I got high but not for long lol, maybe my tolerance is just skyrocketing


there were more but I can't remember them lol


----------



## okterrific

Velvet973 i sent youn a PM hit me back, Peace


----------



## JerZfirE

Anybody know if TARGET is still goin around in Brick City? 

My connect is going to re-up tomorrow, and I like to tell

her what to pick up since she doesnt do dope. Lucky her.

All I know is I hope she doesnt get those WHITE GIRL bags

again. Shes had them for WEEKS and theyre so damn small!


----------



## wza

*new fire in ptown*



okterrific said:


> Got me some TOM & JERRY bags again today they are still going strong, just the count is mad small on some bags it varys some bags are decent sized. But the dope is good, get them while they are out there.



Yeah those smaller count T & Js are the better ones I mentioned before.  You won't be complain about these ones.. According to my connect "Tom and Jerry done stepped their game up."  

Anyways, new fire alert:

Stamp:  Secret Window 
Image:  A large window with shutters
Ink Color:  Purple
Packaging:  Pretty professional
Color:  solid brown
Count:  8/10
Quality:  8.5-9


Finally Ptown is bringing tha HEAT.. all I can say is I hope it's hot in the day and cold at night


----------



## okterrific

^^^Those purple SECRET WINDOWS  are a old stamp, they have been around for a while i got a few times the past 2 years, I guess they come around every so often whenever they choose to,They were really flooded around for a while when the movie secret window with jonny depp was out in theaters, when i had them those couple times on diffrent occaisions in past 2 years they were fire product also, im glad to hear that this new batch out this year is also fire,Hopefully i can find me some on my expedition to the great town of Paterson tommorow,But i hear my guy is stocked up on the FOR SALES again which also were fire the last time i had them,Also in my experice whenever i copped a purple stamp bag it has been fire or pretty damn close to fire and beenbetter than avrage,I know color means nothing so im  not saying the color means anything or matters about whats in the bag, just stating that whenever i seen a purple stamp i have gotten high and its been good shit, Im sure other people can also claim and vouch this information about purple stamps they have gotten in the past, that they have been terrific above average bags.


----------



## Ody

This thread made me watch American Gangster again....


----------



## robatussin

Super Strong (flexing arm)
Count-8/10
strength-8/10
BMW (with car logo design)
count-5/10
strenth-6/10
Both from philadelphia
both bags were blue and double sealed (standard)
Ink for the first is red and the bmw is a dark blue ink
peace


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: Shamwow
Graphic: I guess it was supposed to be the little shamwow towel
Count: 8/10
Quality: 6/10
Color: Brown (darkest dope I've seen lately)

overall the packing job was average, the dope was decent but I had to do a few bags to catch a nod. I hate the shamwow guy, but his dope aint bad lol.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Just thought I'd post this report because it's funny and true. Well, at least I think it is. My friend got a bag called "White Man's Burden." He said the count was good and quality was average. I just thought it was a good name for the bag. I don't know too many black folks who dabble with dope. It definitely seems like a drug mostly white folks do. Obviously, I know there are exceptions but I think that's true. Anyway, he said no graphic, just called White Man's Burden, good count, average quality. No report on color or packaging job.


----------



## Georgie25

Sin City Bags said:


> Just thought I'd post this report because it's funny and true. Well, at least I think it is. My friend got a bag called "White Man's Burden." He said the count was good and quality was average. I just thought it was a good name for the bag. I don't know too many black folks who dabble with dope. It definitely seems like a drug mostly white folks do. Obviously, I know there are exceptions but I think that's true. Anyway, he said no graphic, just called White Man's Burden, good count, average quality. No report on color or packaging job.



Hah, yeah. Everyone knows why Im there in certain areas. They don't even ask me if I need crack or coke anymore. (Im white)

Does anyone know if you can buy insulin syringes in a pharmacy in philadelphia?


----------



## JerseyJunkie

no i don't think you can get needles in pharmacies in philly, but you can go to the needle exchange and get em for free.


----------



## Georgie25

JerseyJunkie said:


> no i don't think you can get needles in pharmacies in philly, but you can go to the needle exchange and get em for free.



There's a needle exchnage in philly? Where at? I can just walk in and get some needle and walk out?


----------



## JerseyJunkie

yea. google it. its near fishtown or some shit


----------



## elbroski

grabbed another bundle of the "No Limit", they were def. better than last week for some reason.

Name-No Limit (red letters)
Graphic-Black Syringe
Pack Job-very  neat n clean
Quality-a bit better than last time, had that familiar dope burn, i give em a 6/10
Quantity-although qual. was better, they were pretty damn skimp, great scrapes tho, 5/10
Color-dope was same color, off-white, light tanish color, smelled like some diesel.

Nothin' to write home about, but if you seem em, you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

god damnit i hate being sick as hell and payday not till monday, just did a green stay high bags are garbage


----------



## okterrific

Its a new day made a new pick up of some new stamps after making my daily drive to p-town i looked at the stamps i aquired than they were called:


Stamp name: SECRET WINDOW

Stamp Color: PURPLE

Stamp Graphic: Picture of a large window

Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Off white and nice and flakey, a lil powdery but mostly flakes like good product should be, the flakes break up the instant you try to chop it with a blade or card.

Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: These were neatly packaged and taped but the stamp was sloppy on some.

Quantity of Product:They had alot in each bag the bags were preety big i feel, also all the bags were uniform and the same amount of deope in each one unlike several stmap ive gotten in the past few pick ups..

Quality of Product: 7.5/10 these are good bags and get you nice and high, reccomended to get them if you come across them, i used only 2.5-3 bags and got that nice warm feeling all over and my eyes started to close and i was nodding feeling excellent like you should when the dope is decent and good.


Other comments: These secret windows have been around for a few years now they keep popping up every so often,But these stamp grapic is diffrent window picture than other times around i rember the other times i got this stamp it was a window with shutter not the case this time around.Also
 I recall that whenever i had them in the past they were great and that is also the case this time around with this cureent bacth on the streets, get these if you can while they are flooded in the street, i think they have just hit the streets a few days ago so you should have no prob  finding them while there still out there. Good luck and be safe Peace!


----------



## j3rzy d3vil

name: Baghdad vs Blockparty
Red Stamp
THE Best.
I've been using for 15 years, this stuff could be some of the best i've ever had.


----------



## j3rzy d3vil

name: white girl
green stamp w/ girl pic
3/10 quality
2/10 quantity


----------



## JerZfirE

Got them STAR LEGEND bags. Havent seen these in a few months.

Stamp: STAR LEGEND

Graphic: Star in the "A",  Legend in script.

Count:  8/10

Quality: 7.5/10

Off-white powder with small flakes/chunks. Good Brick City diesel.


----------



## okterrific

Got me a few HOT SAUCE bags tonite, I havent had much of it yet so i cant fully rate them, they seem okay just the stuff is a little bit brownish, i will post a full rating tommorow from what i read in pervious posts these are sopposedly good, i guess i will find out tonite.


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

*TARGET* is a New York City stamp exclusively... At least for the time being.  

The good thing is that it is *constantly* and *consistently* and *reliably* available, and has been the only stamp sold by this particular delivery service for the last *twelve months*.  (I know, those of you who only cop in Brick City and Silk City can't comprehend the notion of being able to get the same product, same stamp, day in and day out, for a full year... But this is the standard in NYC among the professional, organized delivery services)

Given this stability and consistency, it's a perfect scenario for gaining clientele, because once you let someone try it, and they know they can get the same exact thing every day, week after week, month after month, people start to trust and rely upon it, and they start recommending it.  So put the word out, kiddies... If you want quality product, demand that it be available _every day_, week after week, month after month.  Otherwise, dealers will only buy the cheapest bricks they can find, and those cheap bricks tend to be mediocre quality (if you're lucky -- most of the time, they're complete shit).




JerZfirE said:


> Anybody know if TARGET is still goin around in Brick City?
> 
> My connect is going to re-up tomorrow, and I like to tell
> 
> her what to pick up since she doesnt do dope. Lucky her.
> 
> All I know is I hope she doesnt get those WHITE GIRL bags
> 
> again. Shes had them for WEEKS and theyre so damn small!


----------



## chrisinabox

Name- EAGLE
Graphic-the word "eagle" in red ink, mostly smudged tho, only 2 bags out of the bundle were legible.
Pack Job-fairly neat
Quality-5-6/10
Quantity-6/10
Color-dope was a light tan color, very fine, not very many flakes at all. also not a strong smell either.

this was my first time trying out powder dope so i liked it fairly well


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: CK
Graphic: none, just the letters CK
Count: 6-7/10
Quality: 8-9/10
Color: more tan than white
Packing job: neat, semi professional looking

-This is the best dope I've gotten out of the Hub in a few weeks. This diesel has got me nodding off one bag. Cop it if you can suckas!


----------



## Sin City Bags

Damn peeps! This CK I posted about just before is some serious diesel fuel. I copped in Brunswick but I'm sure it came from the Bricks.


----------



## DubCity23

Got those MOBs again and got some raw fucking fire. two bags wreck your day its fuckin brown and looks like sand or maybe greyish brown but not the white dope i usually get. Its in Blue plain stamps.


----------



## okterrific

New stamp today out of P-town these bags are excellent and get you high as hell and you will nod hard from them. GET THEM IF YOU FIND THEM

Stamp name: DIE HARD

Stamp Color: RED

Stamp Graphic (if any):NONE

Color and Consistency/texture of Product:very white and flakey

Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: pretty neat, stamped a lil sloppy but taped neatly, tape opened easily

Quantity of Product: decent,6.5/10 the size was pretty big had alot in there and the size of all the bags were the same

Quality of Product: Very Good, 7.5-8/10 this is some excellent product, it is very strong and gets you nodding out hard

Other comments:These are terrific quility bags, all you need is a little bit and you will be nodding out hard, def get these if you find them or come across them, these are for sure worth your money.You will very happy with these bags get a bunch they are some fire.


----------



## missfeelgood

Got a new stamp tonight. Well it's actually not new. I got it once about a week ago but didn't rate it.

Stamp name: Dope Chills
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic (if any): None. Just the words Dope Chills in all capitol letters.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light tan. Nice and flaky like it should be.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: The folds and tape were really neat. The stamp is a little faded on most of them and it isn't even on each bag.
Quantity of Product: 5-6/10 Pretty normal size.
Quality of Product: 6/10 Pretty decent. Has me feelin pretty nice after 3 and a half.
Other comments: Tastes a little weird when smoked, but not a big deal. Gets me high and the taste isn't unbearable so I don't care


----------



## DubCity23

Sin City Bags said:


> Stamp: CK
> Graphic: none, just the letters CK
> Count: 6-7/10
> Quality: 8-9/10
> Color: more tan than white
> Packing job: neat, semi professional looking
> 
> -This is the best dope I've gotten out of the Hub in a few weeks. This diesel has got me nodding off one bag. Cop it if you can suckas!



Do you shoot or snort your bags?


----------



## scorswayze

I'm new here, read the rules bout locations, thought I'd mention Long Island's weather has been unseasonably cold this year. 

Stamp name: *The Wakening*
Stamp Color: *Green*
Stamp Graphic: *N/A*
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: *Light Tan/Off White* - Flakes into powder.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: *5/10* - Fold and tape job was a little sloppy. The stamp itself is usually faded.
Quantity of Product: *6/10* - Filled 3/4 of the first fold square
Quality of Product: *6/10* - Pretty decent. Took bout 3mg of Subox 12 hrs earlier and 2 bags got me nodding off a little. The 1mg ativan might have lended a helping hand in that though.


----------



## Sin City Bags

DubCity23 said:


> Do you shoot or snort your bags?



snort


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp - ATM
Graphic - $$$
Count - 6/10
Quality - 6/10 (see edit)
Color/Texture - tanish clumpy, kinda moist junk

Acceptable diesel. But, there's better shit out there. I'm telling you mofo's get ya hands on that CK diesel.

Hey, about an hour after I did two bags at once I wa nodding hard. I couldn't keep my eyes open and felt like I was literally gonna nod out while walking around my house. Therefore, I'm going to up the quality from 6/10 to 8/10.


----------



## Khadijah

Last nite I got the Dope Dick again  lol.  This  time  it was red stamp with a needle graphic  over the  letters. the lasttime i had it was just dope dick in  blue letters with  no picture.

Anyways, they were OK. My tolerance is goin back up again. For a while when I had slowed down, and was only gettin fire, I  could do liike 5 bags and catch a serious rush/nod. These I booted 5 at once and just got a ''Eh'' rush that faded away quick. I can see i m headin back to the brick every 2 days thing. 

*Stamp name:* DOPE DICK
*Stamp Color:*red
*Stamp Graphic (if any):* syringe above the words
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* light and flakey, when mixed with water gets darker, but when  filtered the cotton gets dark and the dope  gets lighter, so i think its a dark  cut and light dope
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* Taping-messy, Stamp, some of  them was so messy i couldnt even read it. stamp job totally  sloppy,tape hard to rip, not folded totally square some edged over  lapping,etc
*Quantity of Product:* Definately pretty good quantity id say a 6.5-7
*Quality of Product:* 6.5
*Other comments:* I had took suboxone early in the  morning,  cant remember if it was 2 or 4 mg, but it was at 9 am  or so, I still felt very dope sick like 5 hours later and my eyes was all dialated so I think  the sub was wearing off and finally later on is when  i did the dope like almost 12 hr later but that might affect my rating  of this  stamp.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Haha, I had the Dope Dick on New Years Eve. Black ink though. Same syringe graphic. I thought it was fire back then. But then again, my tolerance was lower. Anyway, check out my last posts Lace. The CK is fire!


----------



## JerZfirE

Sin City Bags said:


> .
> 
> Hey, about an hour after I did two bags at once I wa nodding hard. I couldn't keep my eyes open and felt like I was literally gonna nod out while walking around my house. Therefore, I'm going to up the quality from 6/10 to 8/10.



Im guessing you have a low tolerance. Im not trying to sound like a dick or anything, but you throw up some high numbers. I understand that one or two bags of your recent stamps gets you nodding, but for most of us, if you snort two bags of anything, it definitely wont have you catchin a nod.

Now if you boot two bags, I can see some nod possiblility. Like I said, Im not tryin to sound like a dick or trying to dicksize here, Im just curious as to what kind of tolerance you have. 

I just got some STAR LEGEND the other night, and I used to nod off of snorting two of them a few months ago, but not anymore. Its definitely the same dope too.


----------



## Sin City Bags

I've never shot it. I have a decent tolerance for a sniffer. Plus I kick every once in a while so I can get high off two bags again. But compared to a shooter, I'm a lightweight. No offense taken Mikey, you my boy.

Let me clarify too man. When I catch a nod, I mean a nod when I'm sitting watching TV. Like the shit doesn't make me fall down and pass out, but if I'm watching TV or sitting on the computer I start nodding out. But in the same breath, if I get up and start doing shit around the house, I'm wide awake again. Is that how it works for you guys? Like I said, I've never fucked with the needle so it's hard for me to gauge the diesel for you guys. But I'm trying.

I definitely don't have the tolerance of a shooter, but I've done enough dope to know what's decent and what's bad. Like two weeks ago I copped a bundle that was garbage. I did the whole thing in 2 hours. So this CK shit is definitely good. I'm guessing if you were to shoot as many bags as I snort, we'd be on the same page. I had the opportunity to shoot not too long ago and I just figured I'd not even go down that road. As fun as dope is, I'm sure on some level all of us wish we never started with it. I just figured I'd keep with the sniffing and not try the shooting. But, seriously man, I take no offense to what you said. Dope is so hard to gauge because tolerance plays such an important role. But, that CK is definitely the strongest shit I've done in a while. I've done some diesel with my buddy who shoots and has been into the junk for years and he had to shoot as many as I had to snort to catch a nod. I hope this helps guys. And don't ever worry about offending me. I'm a thick skinned mofo lol.


----------



## Khadijah

If you have a decent tolerance for a sniffer, you aint getting high off 2 bags. When did you first start using dope. Im willing to put money on it being less than 12  months ago. Its always easy to tell who is new to the dope scene in  this thread  becuz they give the highest numbers consistently and that directly contradicts the fact that new users  dont got the best connects so it pretty much explains itself when somebody who been doin it less than a year or so is always giving good ratings. Even those of us with great connects dont get fire all the time. if you think you get fire every time the more likely truth is that you got a low tolerance.


----------



## yo_bot

i had 
die another day ( with gun graphic)
green like in james bond text 
again
size is  ok
white powder
lighter brown in water
i do 5 bags per shot and get a very nice warm rush with pins and needle up my neck and around my head
i'd give this a 7 at least


----------



## Sin City Bags

lacey k said:


> If you have a decent tolerance for a sniffer, you aint getting high off 2 bags. When did you first start using dope. Im willing to put money on it being less than 12  months ago. Its always easy to tell who is new to the dope scene in  this thread  becuz they give the highest numbers consistently and that directly contradicts the fact that new users  dont got the best connects so it pretty much explains itself when somebody who been doin it less than a year or so is always giving good ratings. Even those of us with great connects dont get fire all the time. if you think you get fire every time the more likely truth is that you got a low tolerance.




You hit the nail on the head Lace, I've been using consistently for about a year. But I don't give high ratings all the time. Go back about a page and you'll see me ripping on some shit called Death Trap. I said it's garbage. I also called some 18th Ave garbage too. I guess I gave the CK a good rating because I was able to feel something off 2 bags. I wasn't like wasted. No one would be able to tell I was high, except for my pupils. Anyway, I figure it's acceptable if I can feel something off a bag. The CK got me pretty high off of a bag or two. I'm sure it wasn't the best shit ever but I bet no one that did it complained about it being garbage. And it's strange because I was more or less thinking that I had never gotten what you guys call fire until I did these CK bags. I'm new to the dope scene, but not new to drugs. I know how you gotta work your way up to the good shit. Anyway, I'm really trying to rate objectively guys. But it's a hard thing to do.


----------



## Khadijah

I hear you but my point is that when dope gets you nice and high and feeling good, thats wat its supposed to do. Then its average. The only time shit needs a fire rating is  when you do significantly less than you usually do and get significantly better effects. otherwise its  just good dope.  U feel me.


----------



## tripstar

This is an awesome thread.  Heres a couple i came across in the past week.  All of these were copped in P town

Name: One 
Graphic: Number one infront of the word- 1one - red ink
Quantity: 9/10 
Quality: 8.5/10
Comments: IMO the best ive copped so far.

Name: Bounty Hunter
Graphic: Skull and crossbones; black ink
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 7.5/10
Comments: Very good quality only found it once though

Name: KFC
Graphic: (None) red ink
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 6.5-7/10
Comments: All around good bag. Would be happy to buy again.

Name: King of Dope
Graphic: Crown; black ink
Quantity: 8/10
Quality: 4.5/10
Comments: Ironically this was one of the worst stamps ive come across.


----------



## Khadijah

funny that u list stamps that nobody in  ptown on here mentions or has talked about......usually its mostly the same shit goin around if not that at least one or two in common with the rest of the general knowledge,hmm anyways.......


----------



## Sin City Bags

Yeah, I know what you mean. Well, with the shit that I said was garbage I needed to do 5 bags to get high. With this one, I needed to do one to get high. I've gotten shit where one bag doesn't do anything. It's probably because down where I cop I'm so far down the line that it's getting stepped on. Out of all the shit I've gotten, this was the best. But it's just so hard to tell others about the quality cause I'm not shooting. My friend shoots and he says he can always gauge the quality by the intensity of the rush. With sniffing I never get any kind of rush. The only thing I've ever gotten that I've been told is like a rush is the feeling you get if you eat a lot of oxycontin. My buddy said that the feeling of the oxy kicking in is like a very very mild dope rush. Anyway, sorry to get you guys confused but if you see the CK out there it definitely isn't shit. It's worth doing I think. Do you agree Lace? Is it easier for you to gauge the quality of dope from a shot rather than snorting a bag?


----------



## Sin City Bags

tripstar said:


> This is an awesome thread.  Heres a couple i came across in the past week.  All of these were copped in P town
> 
> Name: One
> Graphic: Number one infront of the word- 1one - red ink
> Quantity: 9/10
> Quality: 8.5/10
> Comments: IMO the best ive copped so far.
> 
> Name: Bounty Hunter
> Graphic: Skull and crossbones; black ink
> Quantity: 7/10
> Quality: 7.5/10
> Comments: Very good quality only found it once though
> 
> Name: KFC
> Graphic: (None) red ink
> Quantity: 7/10
> Quality: 6.5-7/10
> Comments: All around good bag. Would be happy to buy again.
> 
> Name: King of Dope
> Graphic: Crown; black ink
> Quantity: 8/10
> Quality: 4.5/10
> Comments: Ironically this was one of the worst stamps ive come across.



I've had the 1one. It was pretty average. But this was 2 months ago.


----------



## tripstar

Im still a newbie at this.  Ive only been coppin for a month.  I dont think ive found the higher quality stuff yet but to me the 1one was really good.  I also got the DIE HARDS the other day.  I thought they were pretty good but wouldn't call them fire.  Ive been asking for the ones you guys talk about like the mobs or the tom and jerrys but i havent had any luck.   Maybe i should try some other spots.


----------



## JerZfirE

Yo sin, those CK bags could very well be some fire diesel. If youve been using for a year, then you can probably gauge quality. I just wasnt sure if you were REALLY new to the game.

Ill admit, Ive been using less than a year, but Ive seen lots of dope, and have gotten all

kinds of shit from fake ass diesel to some real fire ass shit. 





Went to my connect's crib just to cop a few bags to hold me for the night. She got those

WHITE GIRL bags AGAIN! All her dude had I guess. Im posting this to say that the count

wasnt totally garbage like its been, so if there isnt any real good shit around, cop some

WHITE GIRL bags. Count is average atm and the dope is pretty good. Stay up!


----------



## DubCity23

More raw dope in the blue bags its the best shit ive ever rfuckin done .. just got a speeding ticket .. my car broke down this week and im gonna fail a piss test tomorrow fuckin awesome.


----------



## Khadijah

good luck yo......hope shit works out for  u homie n u come back to keep  postin.no  vop ya heard?


----------



## DubCity23

yeah its not for papers its for my sub doctor so it aint like im gonna get in trouble with the law just might get kicked out who the fuck knows ium high tho ... first time ive ever got raw brownish dope its kickin my ass


----------



## Sin City Bags

JerZfirE said:


> Yo sin, those CK bags could very well be some fire diesel. If youve been using for a year, then you can probably gauge quality. I just wasnt sure if you were REALLY new to the game.
> 
> Ill admit, Ive been using less than a year, but Ive seen lots of dope, and have gotten all
> 
> kinds of shit from fake ass diesel to some real fire ass shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to my connect's crib just to cop a few bags to hold me for the night. She got those
> 
> WHITE GIRL bags AGAIN! All her dude had I guess. Im posting this to say that the count
> 
> wasnt totally garbage like its been, so if there isnt any real good shit around, cop some
> 
> WHITE GIRL bags. Count is average atm and the dope is pretty good. Stay up!




I'm pretty new with the diesel but I've been doing oxycontin for a few years. So even though I haven't gone through that many types of diesel I know what a good high should feel like. But since I don't shoot it's probably harder for you guys to gauge what I say on here. Anyway, Jerz, you got my number. Hit me up.


----------



## JerseyJunkie

Tryin to cop some more of that Nightmare outta CMD today, i only got 16 dollars in my pocket which means i can only get 2 bags if im lucky, hopefully cause im usually a few dollars short but the street dealers around Camden don't really care cause they know me pretty well. But if I do a 2 bag shot I'm still gettin pretty fucked up, that Nightmare shit is still absolute fire.


----------



## Georgie25

Just picked up 2 bundles of the GODFATHER floating around philly, this batch seems a lot better than before.

Actually, these godfather bags suck. Did 3 in a row and hardly catched a nod. Gonna give them away and try to find other bags.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp - West Side
Graphic - none
Count - 6/10
Quality 3-4/10
Color - off white tan

Pretty lame. It had a cotton candy smell meaning it was cut with sugar. Sloppy paacking job. Did two bags at once and got a mild high for twenty minutes. Hopefully it goes back to the west side cause this shit aint good enough to hang with our beloved jersey diesel.


----------



## amblerg

this shit called explosion or explode
red ink
blue bag
philly
average


----------



## Georgie25

Sin City Bags said:


> Stamp - West Side
> Graphic - none
> Count - 6/10
> Quality 3-4/10
> Color - off white tan
> 
> Pretty lame. It had a cotton candy smell meaning it was cut with sugar. Sloppy paacking job. Did two bags at once and got a mild high for twenty minutes. Hopefully it goes back to the west side cause this shit aint good enough to hang with our beloved jersey diesel.



How man bags do you usually cop at a time? I hate when i get buns of shitty dope...


----------



## shoobie212

Stamp - Bentley
Graphic - A car
Count - 6/10
Quality - 4/10
Color - off white tan

Pretty beat dope...I was pretty disappointed after getting ten bags of it.  I'd sniff a bag and catch a light buzz for like an hour or so.  Nothin compared to the DIESEL bags that I got before.  Actually copped a bundle of the DIESEL again today and I'm likin it a lot.  One bag gets me reeeeal good.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Georgie25 said:


> How man bags do you usually cop at a time? I hate when i get buns of shitty dope...



I almost always cop a bundle because usually dealers give you a break on the price for getting all ten. However, I copped two of these today for some reason. God choice on my part.


----------



## Sin City Bags

shoobie212 said:


> Stamp - Bentley
> Graphic - A car
> Count - 6/10
> Quality - 4/10
> Color - off white tan
> 
> Pretty beat dope...I was pretty disappointed after getting ten bags of it.  I'd sniff a bag and catch a light buzz for like an hour or so.  Nothin compared to the DIESEL bags that I got before.  Actually copped a bundle of the DIESEL again today and I'm likin it a lot.  One bag gets me reeeeal good.



Did you notice that the bently had a cotton candy smell to it?


----------



## shoobie212

Sin City Bags said:


> Did you notice that the bently had a cotton candy smell to it?



Nah I didn't really notice...  I actually still have two bags of that back at the house so maybe I'll give it another whiff when I get home haha.  I did notice that it burned much more than those DIESEL bags that I got, which could be due to a sugar cut.  Did you get a kick out of those Bentley's?  Like I said, I sniffed a bag of it and it was a fairly mild and short-lived buzz for me.


----------



## Sin City Bags

shoobie212 said:


> Nah I didn't really notice...  I actually still have two bags of that back at the house so maybe I'll give it another whiff when I get home haha.  I did notice that it burned much more than those DIESEL bags that I got, which could be due to a sugar cut.  Did you get a kick out of those Bentley's?  Like I said, I sniffed a bag of it and it was a fairly mild and short-lived buzz for me.



they were ok. Had them a month ago.


----------



## phr

You guys are probably talking about two different Bentley stamps. There seems to be a Bentley stamp going around Northern Jersey, and there's been one going around Philly, for months. The one I saw in Philly, and I can't remember how long ago... at least 6 months +, had Bentley written on it and it an old school car on it. Back then it was above average. I'd describe the high and rush as "crisp" if that makes any sense at all. Definitely good.
A few months ago I also had explosion, something along those lines which had a graphic on the bag. Seems to me that it either had an active cut or it degraded in quality. The rush was off, and the high was more sedating than normal. Definitely not "crisp." Also, it left the dirtiest fucking cottons, especially if heat was added.

Keep in mind that quality varies, even within the same stamp, daily if not weekly. It's common for a brand to be stronger when it first comes out, and long running stamps obviously ebb and flow with the different batches going into them.


----------



## sinnomngrl

Name: DEATH SENTENCE
Graphic: SKull with CROSSBONES (Poison insignia)red ink
Quantity: 5
Quality: 6.8
COMMENTS:  pretty white,flakier


----------



## yo_bot

Name: HOT SOUCE
Graphic: chili pepper
Quantity: 6
Quantity: 7.5ish
i've heard alot about this stamp. these were a little small very average size, i was expecting stronger potency but these were surely good but i thought the  SUZUKI bags were better.

i'm happy with them. i really want to stop for some reason though all together, i feel really guilty about all the cash i spend on this shit. sorry to ge off track.

whas the deal with these people that stamped these. how hard is i to spell SAUCE, haha.8)


----------



## amblerg

shoobie212 said:


> Stamp - Bentley
> Graphic - A car
> Count - 6/10
> Quality - 4/10
> Color - off white tan
> 
> Pretty beat dope...I was pretty disappointed after getting ten bags of it.  I'd sniff a bag and catch a light buzz for like an hour or so.  Nothin compared to the DIESEL bags that I got before.  Actually copped a bundle of the DIESEL again today and I'm likin it a lot.  One bag gets me reeeeal good.


yeah both of these stamps are from the same area. about a few square block area.
we may know a few of the same people.

anyways, like it was said before; quality and quantity can greatly vary even in the same stamp. so bently last week may have been great but maybe bently this week is just ok.


----------



## shoobie212

amblerg said:


> yeah both of these stamps are from the same area. about a few square block area.
> we may know a few of the same people.
> 
> anyways, like it was said before; quality and quantity can greatly vary even in the same stamp. so bently last week may have been great but maybe bently this week is just ok.



Yep, I'm pretty sure we do know the same people cause I got those Bentley's cause the guys with the Diesel weren't on the corner so I went to circle around and on the next block over got flagged down by the dude with the Bentleys


----------



## elbroski

Pittsburgh

Name: Fired up (red text, white bag)
Graphic: none
Bag was taped nice n neat but the stamp itself was only on one of the bags (outta 5) and was real fucked up, barely readable
Quality: 4 at first it feels like some diesel, but the high quickly fades and by an hour you don't feel a thing
Quantity: 4 it's that sticky ass dope and although they good for scrapes, they're pretty damn skimp in general

Never heard of these bags and now I know why, they pretty much sucked, glad i only copped 5 of em.


----------



## addictanon

Wat up every1, its been a while since I reviewed anything, but I seen Sin City reviewed them CK bags, and a couple people were questioning his tolerance, so I came across the same bags today and figured I'd review them..



STAMP NAME: CK

GRAPHIC: NONE

COLOR: RED

QUANITY: 5-6 (average)

QUALITY: 8 (fucking fire)

OTHER: Shit was really good, had long legs.. 

________________

STAMP NAME: MILK

GRAPHIC: NONE

COLOR: RED

QUANITY: 6

QUALITY: 6.5

OTHER: PRETTY GOOD, DEFINATLY A LITTLE ABOVE AVERAGE..

_________________

STAMP NAME: BENTLY

GRAPHIC: A CAR

COLOR: GREEN

QUANITY: 5 

QUALITY:  5

OTHER: Definatly average, if nothing else is around I wouldn't avoid, but if can get something else, I'd go and get something different..

_________________

STAMP NAME: KING OF DOPE

GRAPHIC: CROWN

COLOR: BLACK

QUANITY: 5

QUALITY: 1

OTHER: GARBAGE ASS SHIT!!! If I was super sick, couldn't find anything else at all, no subs no methadone, no nothing, than I may, I may think about getting this trash!!! lol...

________________

STAMP NAME: THE KING (MAY HAVE BEEN THE KINGS)

GRAPHIC: CROWN

COLOR: BLACK

QUANITY: 7 (PRETTY FAT BAGS)

QUALITY: 6

OTHER: BAGS WERE PRETTY FAT, QUALITY WAS A LITTLE ABOVE AVERAGE, DOPE WAS WHITE AND FLAKY. DEFINATLY A GOOD BUY...

__________________

STAMP NAME: DUNKIN DONUTS

GRAPHIC: YES, I FORGET WHAT IT WAS

COLOR: GREEN

QUANITY: 4

QUALITY: 2

OTHER: GARBAGE


----------



## Sin City Bags

elbroski said:


> Pittsburgh
> 
> Name: Fired up (red text, white bag)
> Graphic: none
> Bag was taped nice n neat but the stamp itself was only on one of the bags (outta 5) and was real fucked up, barely readable
> Quality: 4 at first it feels like some diesel, but the high quickly fades and by an hour you don't feel a thing
> Quantity: 4 it's that sticky ass dope and although they good for scrapes, they're pretty damn skimp in general
> 
> Never heard of these bags and now I know why, they pretty much sucked, glad i only copped 5 of em.



Sounds like fentanyl cut.


----------



## Sin City Bags

addictanon said:


> Wat up every1, its been a while since I reviewed anything, but I seen Sin City reviewed them CK bags, and a couple people were questioning his tolerance, so I came across the same bags today and figured I'd review them..
> 
> 
> 
> STAMP NAME: CK
> 
> GRAPHIC: NONE
> 
> COLOR: RED
> 
> QUANITY: 5-6 (average)
> 
> QUALITY: 8 (fucking fire)
> 
> OTHER: Shit was really good, had long legs..
> 
> ________________
> 
> STAMP NAME: MILK
> 
> GRAPHIC: NONE
> 
> COLOR: RED
> 
> QUANITY: 6
> 
> QUALITY: 6.5
> 
> OTHER: PRETTY GOOD, DEFINATLY A LITTLE ABOVE AVERAGE..
> 
> _________________
> 
> STAMP NAME: BENTLY
> 
> GRAPHIC: A CAR
> 
> COLOR: GREEN
> 
> QUANITY: 5
> 
> QUALITY:  5
> 
> OTHER: Definatly average, if nothing else is around I wouldn't avoid, but if can get something else, I'd go and get something different..
> 
> _________________
> 
> STAMP NAME: KING OF DOPE
> 
> GRAPHIC: CROWN
> 
> COLOR: BLACK
> 
> QUANITY: 5
> 
> QUALITY: 1
> 
> OTHER: GARBAGE ASS SHIT!!! If I was super sick, couldn't find anything else at all, no subs no methadone, no nothing, than I may, I may think about getting this trash!!! lol...
> 
> ________________
> 
> STAMP NAME: THE KING (MAY HAVE BEEN THE KINGS)
> 
> GRAPHIC: CROWN
> 
> COLOR: BLACK
> 
> QUANITY: 7 (PRETTY FAT BAGS)
> 
> QUALITY: 6
> 
> OTHER: BAGS WERE PRETTY FAT, QUALITY WAS A LITTLE ABOVE AVERAGE, DOPE WAS WHITE AND FLAKY. DEFINATLY A GOOD BUY...
> 
> __________________
> 
> STAMP NAME: DUNKIN DONUTS
> 
> GRAPHIC: YES, I FORGET WHAT IT WAS
> 
> COLOR: GREEN
> 
> QUANITY: 4
> 
> QUALITY: 2
> 
> OTHER: GARBAGE




I've been vindicated! Haha, that shit was fire right? I was nodding and seeing double of a few bags.


----------



## Khadijah

yo_bot said:


> Name: HOT SOUCE
> Graphic: chili pepper
> Quantity: 6
> Quantity: 7.5ish
> i've heard alot about this stamp. these were a little small very average size, i was expecting stronger potency but these were surely good but i thought the  SUZUKI bags were better.
> 
> i'm happy with them. i really want to stop for some reason though all together, i feel really guilty about all the cash i spend on this shit. sorry to ge off track.
> 
> whas the deal with these people that stamped these. how hard is i to spell SAUCE, haha.8)



Fuckin lol...irl. souce.  hahah. I thought the same thing.

There is  something I noticed with these bags tho,  Is that  there  is 2 diff. batches with the same  stamp. One  is  very good and dark to mix up. the other  one is exact s ame stamp, s ame spelling, same heavy bleedin lookin stamp, but the cut is sandy when you mix it and  its lighter. i been gettin mixed bricks of this. aint no difference in appearance  at all. same ppl must of put out a new batch. its weird gettin one bundle thats dark and fire and knocks you on ur ass and then gettin one thats just good a little above average with the grainy feeling cut. the first batch was dumb hot, shit was bangin but the second  one not so much. I would not be talkin  such good things about the second batch so  dont confuse my opinion from before with this 2nd new lighter batch. 2nd batch aint as full with the bags neither. just a heads up, hope you get the lucky ones i got about half n half with my lately pickups


----------



## JerZfirE

Finally got a few HOT SAUCE bags. They arent spelt wrong,

but they are pinkish and have the chili pepper. They are pretty good though. I did a few

bags of some other shit like four hours ago, then shot one these right now and Im pretty high.


----------



## G_stats

can someone explain why theres none of this stuff on the west coast i would kill for a bindleee


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

It'd be all too easy to suggest that tar's ubiquity on the west coast could be attributed to the Mexican drug cartels' virtual monopoly of the area's heroin market over the last 30 years or so... But I'm sure it could be much more complicated... Or I could be completely wrong on this.

Why it is exactly that the Mexicans prefer to process their heroin into "tar" as opposed to powder, I'm not sure.  Perhaps it's easier, or cheaper, or both?  Whatever the reason, there probably wasn't much impetus to make any changes to their modus operandi once they saw that they could get away with merely processing it into a "tar" and still make sufficient profit... If it ain't broke, then don't try fixin' it.


----------



## warmnscratchy

*No Limit*

Brand: Green No Limit stamp

Graphic: none

Color: Light Brown

Quality: 6

Count: 9

Huge bags, Above average quality, Not as good as what I had yesterday but can't complain. No noddin but I hardly ever do, and only did three. Scratchy nose, scratchy toes, tastes kinda weird but it's definately real good, probably just poor choice of cut. I say give me a litytle less and take the cut out if you have to, but not everyone thinks like I do.


----------



## warmnscratchy

I had hot souce, I want impressed. Frank Lucas was one of the best lately and people talk shit about grey goose but it's the best i had in mad long only the count was maybe a 4


----------



## warmnscratchy

DO NOT   I REPEAT DO NOT LET ANYONE HAND YOU NOTHIN CALLED BRICK CITY. THAT SHIT IS DANGEROUS TO BANG. YOU"D BE BETTER OFF SICK. THERE"S LIKE DIRT OR BRICK DUST IN IT. I hope that helps somebody.


----------



## okterrific

Hey All, Made a new pick up during a recent trip to p-town today, these were pretty good product and did the job well.


STAMP NAME:SILENT HILL

GRAPHIC: NONE

COLOR:RED

QUANITY: 6/10

QUALITY: 7/10 A LITTLE BIT ABOVE AVERAGE NOTING TO SPECIAL

OTHER: THE PRODUCT WAS PRETTY GOOD AFTER USING ONLY 3 WAS FEELING PRETTY DAMN GOOD, THESE CAME IN THE WIDE BAGS THAT ARE DIFFERENT THAN THE USUAL OUT THERE WHICH WE ALL KNOW ABOUT, IT THE PAST WHENEVER I HAVE GOTTEN THESE WIDE BAGS THE QUILITY HAS SUCKED ASS AND ITS BEEN REALLY WEAK SHIT, TO MY AMAZMENT THIS TIME IT WAS DIFFERENT AND GOT ME HIGH AND FEELING GREAT,THIS IS A FIRST FOR ME GETTING GOOD PRDUCT IN THESE WIDE BAGS, I BET OTHER PEOPLE CAN RELATE ABOUT GETTING SHIITY PRODUCT IN THESE WIDE BAGS WHICH WE DON'T SEE VERY OFTEN, SO IF YOU DO HAPPEN TO COME ACROSS THEM THEY ARE DEF WORTH IT TO GET THEM YOU WILL GET NICE AND HIGH AND WON'T BE DISSAPPOINTED GET THEM IF YOU CAN THEY ARENT BAD, GOOD LUCK AND BE SAFE


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp - 13000
Graphic -none just the numerals 13000 in black ink
count- 8/10 big bags
quality - 9/10 fucking fire, better than the CK
color - white tanish

overall more fire out of Rutgers Town!! My buddy who shoots and has been a junkie for years said he was impressed, just in case anyone is that shoots is wondering. FFFFFFire


----------



## Sin City Bags

okterrific said:


> Hey All, Made a new pick up during a recent trip to p-town today, these were pretty good product and did the job well.
> 
> 
> STAMP NAME:SILENT HILL
> 
> GRAPHIC: NONE
> 
> COLOR:RED
> 
> QUANITY: 6/10
> 
> QUALITY: 7/10 A LITTLE BIT ABOVE AVERAGE NOTING TO SPECIAL
> 
> OTHER: THE PRODUCT WAS PRETTY GOOD AFTER USING ONLY 3 WAS FEELING PRETTY DAMN GOOD, THESE CAME IN THE WIDE BAGS THAT ARE DIFFERENT THAN THE USUAL OUT THERE WHICH WE ALL KNOW ABOUT, IT THE PAST WHENEVER I HAVE GOTTEN THESE WIDE BAGS THE QUILITY HAS SUCKED ASS AND ITS BEEN REALLY WEAK SHIT, TO MY AMAZMENT THIS TIME IT WAS DIFFERENT AND GOT ME HIGH AND FEELING GREAT,THIS IS A FIRST FOR ME GETTING GOOD PRDUCT IN THESE WIDE BAGS, I BET OTHER PEOPLE CAN RELATE ABOUT GETTING SHIITY PRODUCT IN THESE WIDE BAGS WHICH WE DON'T SEE VERY OFTEN, SO IF YOU DO HAPPEN TO COME ACROSS THEM THEY ARE DEF WORTH IT TO GET THEM YOU WILL GET NICE AND HIGH AND WON'T BE DISSAPPOINTED GET THEM IF YOU CAN THEY ARENT BAD, GOOD LUCK AND BE SAFE



are those the wide bags that look like little envelopes?


----------



## missyKO

Still getting those KNOCKOUTS

Quality is the same(good shit!) but the count is going down... nonetheless a good find!

Be safe!


----------



## Sin City Bags

addictanon said:


> Wat up every1, its been a while since I reviewed anything, but I seen Sin City reviewed them CK bags, and a couple people were questioning his tolerance, so I came across the same bags today and figured I'd review them..
> 
> 
> 
> STAMP NAME: CK
> 
> GRAPHIC: NONE
> 
> COLOR: RED
> 
> QUANITY: 5-6 (average)
> 
> QUALITY: 8 (fucking fire)
> 
> OTHER: Shit was really good, had long legs..
> 
> ________________
> 
> STAMP NAME: MILK
> 
> GRAPHIC: NONE
> 
> COLOR: RED
> 
> QUANITY: 6
> 
> QUALITY: 6.5
> 
> OTHER: PRETTY GOOD, DEFINATLY A LITTLE ABOVE AVERAGE..
> 
> _________________
> 
> STAMP NAME: BENTLY
> 
> GRAPHIC: A CAR
> 
> COLOR: GREEN
> 
> QUANITY: 5
> 
> QUALITY:  5
> 
> OTHER: Definatly average, if nothing else is around I wouldn't avoid, but if can get something else, I'd go and get something different..
> 
> _________________
> 
> STAMP NAME: KING OF DOPE
> 
> GRAPHIC: CROWN
> 
> COLOR: BLACK
> 
> QUANITY: 5
> 
> QUALITY: 1
> 
> OTHER: GARBAGE ASS SHIT!!! If I was super sick, couldn't find anything else at all, no subs no methadone, no nothing, than I may, I may think about getting this trash!!! lol...
> 
> ________________
> 
> STAMP NAME: THE KING (MAY HAVE BEEN THE KINGS)
> 
> GRAPHIC: CROWN
> 
> COLOR: BLACK
> 
> QUANITY: 7 (PRETTY FAT BAGS)
> 
> QUALITY: 6
> 
> OTHER: BAGS WERE PRETTY FAT, QUALITY WAS A LITTLE ABOVE AVERAGE, DOPE WAS WHITE AND FLAKY. DEFINATLY A GOOD BUY...
> 
> __________________
> 
> STAMP NAME: DUNKIN DONUTS
> 
> GRAPHIC: YES, I FORGET WHAT IT WAS
> 
> COLOR: GREEN
> 
> QUANITY: 4
> 
> QUALITY: 2
> 
> OTHER: GARBAGE



What city do you cop in? You can say, just not the exact location.


----------



## JerseyJunkie

Stamp: Killer
Graphic: Skull and Crossbones, a little faded, text and picture in black ink, on blue bags.
Quantity: 6.5/10 - decent
Quality: 6.5/10 - decent

I shot 2 and 1/2 bags right away and then shot a couple more shortly afterwards so I was really fucked up. Copped in Philly.


----------



## chrisinabox

has anyone seen the _EAGLE_ bags going around lately at all?? pretty much read this whole thread and the old one and haven't seen anyone post about these. i tried some out and it was pretty good but i don't think i'm a good judge. so if anyone has seen these around at all, please let me know.


----------



## Khadijah

Na. you asked that a long time ago,if people aint said nothing it means they aint seen  it.and plus its been so long that those bags would not be out no more most likely now anyways. How did you get a stamp bag livin in dallas. Im guessin  somebody got ahold of lo grade powder from more farther south east and decided to fill that market with the 'bags' that everyone talks about.........I could b totoally  wrong.  i  dont know. just seems like with all  the tar  goin strong and making  money already that it would not make  alot of sense for a supplier to send his people  out to jersey from fuckin texas, make the pick up, and  drive back with mad bricks tucked away...Dunno....Im jus sayin, if they tryin to bring stamps to your  part of the  country i dont know that travelin to the east coast to pick up pre bricked dope  is the most profitable thing to do thats all. which  is why i was saying people here aint heard of these bags, becuz they may not be  from  around here  they might be homestyle imitation bags tryin to do the shit we do up here down there.Maybe if they had a connect for grams in my area and was cuttin n baggin themselfes it makes sense but im just speculatin.......and in that case why not get g's from closer by...I doubt any of us would be gettin same stamps as u cuz thats a long  way for a stamp to travel and it  just dont make sense financially.

editd  cuz i  wwas noddin  my face  off when i first posted that, made it clearer


----------



## dharmabum22

Fascinating!


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

chrisinabox said:


> has anyone seen the _EAGLE_ bags going around lately at all?? pretty much read this whole thread and the old one and haven't seen anyone post about these. i tried some out and it was pretty good but i don't think i'm a good judge. so if anyone has seen these around at all, please let me know.




I just heard of "EAGLE" for the first time yesterday or the day before.  It has recently been making it's way around Jamaica, Queens.  According to a scene veteran, it wasn't the most impressive of stamps.


----------



## Khadijah

to  be real nyc2nj, u are the only person ive ever talked to who gets  good fire ish in ny. anyone i ever talked to who copped in brookyln and the rest of the boroughs said it costs more than jersey and  aint as good and ends up coming  out here for the real. I dont doubt your target or watever Im just sayin  if you gonna transport  cross country why would you get shitty half ass bags  from  newyork  instead of goin where its cheaper and better.

Anyways,I aint tryin to get all off topic so ill  leave it there for now


----------



## Sin City Bags

Got those 13000 stamps again. The shit is fire and will keep your pupils pinned for hours.


----------



## phr

I had Eagle about three years ago. It was during the fentanyl outbreak. I shot one bag standing up, and collapsed within 30 seconds. Good rush though.


----------



## addictanon

I cop a few different places, either in Newark or Asbury usually.


----------



## Sin City Bags

addictanon said:


> I cop a few different places, either in Newark or Asbury usually.



Where'd you ccop the CK? See if you can cop the 13000. My guy had that and Ck. I think the 13000 might be a little better but both are fire. The count was nice on the 13000. I cop in brunswick but it's a guy i know. Not just coppin off the street. Anyway, thanks for vindicating me dude. Everyone was killin me, but it's all good. We're just all trying to stretch that dollar and get more bang for our buck. Keep coppin and noddin people!


----------



## yo_bot

got more hot SOUCE today, maybe i'm high but i thought it looked darker in the water and a 5 bag shot hit me nice and hard. bags were fatter too.

woop woop


----------



## warmnscratchy

*Number 1 from Newark*

Stamp: Black  "No. 1"

Quality: 4

Count: 9

Bags were nice and fat. Tasted good. One would suffice to get right, but had to do 4 to feel real nice. Not worth seeking out unless you prefer quantity to quality.


----------



## mvd

Stamp: 10½
Graphic: None, just "10½" in big font
Quantity: 4 -- These bags are pretty fucking empty.
Quality: 4-5ish -- I'm definitely high -- sort of -- but it required sniffing 4 bags, and it's not that intense.  Editor's note: I took maybe 0.25-0.5mg of Suboxone this morning at approximately 9AM, so I'm sure that's having some kind of muted effect.  And 2mg clonazepam at about 5PM, for what it's worth, but that should be potentiating the dope, presumably.  Oh, well.


----------



## JerZfirE

^^ Idk if a 1/4-1/2mg of bupe is enough to make much of an impact.

I took 4mg one day and the next morning I did some Oxycodone and got high.

ANYway..

Just got some shit outta the bricks...

Stamp: RECYCLED

Graphic: The Recycling Symbol

Count: 7/10 

Quality: 6/10

Tannish, powdery dope. Im not totally sure on the quality 

because I did other shit earlier but I think its atleast a six.


Anybody had the HOT SAUCE thats spelt right?

Idk what its cut with. I shot one, and it burned a little bit,

and I also snorted one, and it burned my nose a little.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: junkies r us
graphic: needle
count: 6/10
quality 6/10

decent but not fire


----------



## mvd

JerZfirE said:


> ^^ Idk if a 1/4-1/2mg of bupe is enough to make much of an impact.
> 
> I took 4mg one day and the next morning I did some Oxycodone and got high.



Yeah, that's the next morning, though.  I've noticed that I need at least 16 hours or so, 24+ hours is even better.  It's been less than 12 hours since the Suboxone dose.    You never know.  Nonetheless, it's plain to see that 10½ isn't much to write home about. Although, in related news, I just got a LOT higher, so I suppose enough of it will eventually get the job done.


----------



## JerZfirE

mvd said:


> I just got a LOT higher, so I suppose enough of it will eventually get the job done.



Thats all that counts my friend.


----------



## cbecker525

STAMP NAME: king of dope

GRAPHIC: green crown with "king of dope" written under it

COLOR: green

QUANITY: kinda small maybe only like 5/10

QUALITY: pretty good, just kinda small, for what is there id say its like a 7/10

OTHER: someone before posted they thought this stuff was awful, but it was obviously different shit. this bag was green writing not black like posted before. this stuff is almost as good as the green knockouts thatve been goin around pburgh here for awhile, just kinda small.


----------



## chrisinabox

lacey k said:


> Na. you asked that a long time ago,if people aint said nothing it means they aint seen  it.and plus its been so long that those bags would not be out no more most likely now anyways. How did you get a stamp bag livin in dallas. Im guessin  somebody got ahold of lo grade powder from more farther south east and decided to fill that market with the 'bags' that everyone talks about.........I could b totoally  wrong.  i  dont know. just seems like with all  the tar  goin strong and making  money already that it would not make  alot of sense for a supplier to send his people  out to jersey from fuckin texas, make the pick up, and  drive back with mad bricks tucked away...Dunno....Im jus sayin, if they tryin to bring stamps to your  part of the  country i dont know that travelin to the east coast to pick up pre bricked dope  is the most profitable thing to do thats all. which  is why i was saying people here aint heard of these bags, becuz they may not be  from  around here  they might be homestyle imitation bags tryin to do the shit we do up here down there.Maybe if they had a connect for grams in my area and was cuttin n baggin themselfes it makes sense but im just speculatin.......and in that case why not get g's from closer by...I doubt any of us would be gettin same stamps as u cuz thats a long  way for a stamp to travel and it  just dont make sense financially.
> 
> editd  cuz i  wwas noddin  my face  off when i first posted that, made it clearer




yes i live in dallas but nobody brought the stuff over here. all im gonna say is that i have a friend in the new jersey area. i'm not sure exactly what area its from like p-town, brick city, philly, stuff like that. the reason i kept asking is because this is my first time getting real east coast stamp bag powder dope and i wanted to verify if it was good before i got a bunch of it. i recently got a few bags to try it out and it was pretty good but i haven't done any other stamp so i cant say for sure. better than tar though. 
the powder is a light tannish color, decently flaky, slight vinegar type smell, not a strong smell at all really. the bag itself looks legit, looks like the typical stamps i see on here, the word eagle is stamped bad, like u cant really read the word that well and the bag is taped shut. the bag is white/clear and it looks like it hasnt been handled too much.
the person who i got it from said he got it pretty recently, not sure of that exact area but new jersey area im guessing, apparently it was more expensive for some reason and everybody has been saying its some fire. so i thought maybe someone on here might have seen the stamp around. 
this is from the same ppl that had those "notorious" bags i was talking about, written twice in red and black ink. i saw those mentioned on here once or twice.


----------



## daddysgone

lacey k said:


> to  be real nyc2nj, u are the only person ive ever talked to who gets  good fire ish in ny. anyone i ever talked to who copped in brookyln and the rest of the boroughs said it costs more than jersey and  aint as good and ends up coming  out here for the real. I dont doubt your target or watever Im just sayin  if you gonna transport  cross country why would you get shitty half ass bags  from  newyork  instead of goin where its cheaper and better.
> 
> Anyways,I aint tryin to get all off topic so ill  leave it there for now



Oh man...nyc2nj is gonna tear u a new one lol.

lacey,  i will just say that i completely understand why he goes to NY to cop....and ill leave it at that.


----------



## Khadijah

^^Na he aint becuz your readin that  post wrong, i was referring to the ppl in texas transporting from jersey. not nyc2nj going to NY. I know he get fire. I was saying that most ppl ive talked to that cop on the street in  NY and dont use delivery service have told me they  prefer jersey cuz the open air market in  BK and surrounding areas aint as exetensive. I know he happy with wat he gets and I dont doubt it and I know others from here have sample it but I am sayin that he is the exception to wat most ppl have told me , that they dont bother to fuck with shit out there cuz its easier and quicker up here thats all. But delivery service ish thats a diff story Im referring to open air and general quality from a random  dealer  on the street in NYC vs NJ.


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

lacey k said:


> to  be real nyc2nj, u are the only person ive ever talked to who gets  good fire ish in ny. anyone i ever talked to who copped in brookyln and the rest of the boroughs said it costs more than jersey and  aint as good and ends up coming  out here for the real. I dont doubt your target or watever Im just sayin  if you gonna transport  cross country why would you get shitty half ass bags  from  newyork  instead of goin where its cheaper and better.
> 
> Anyways,I aint tryin to get all off topic so ill  leave it there for now





I can't offer any explanations as to why I seem to have one of the better situations among all of the NYC-area folks.  Part of the reason might be because the open-air stuff is completely dead in NYC, so much more of connecting revolves around networking and knowing lots of people.  I've been hanging out in the city ever since I was 15 years old (and I'm around 30 now) and have amassed quite a number of NYC friends in that span of time.  I can see why a Manhattanite might want to drive all the way to NWK to cop... It can be a daunting prospect if you don't have the right sort of social connections in the city.

And "transport cross country?"  What does that mean?  And my "target" bags are just as large as the typical Brick City/Silk City bags, if not larger.  I mean, in terms of physical size, the "target" bags are actually larger in dimensions.. But aside from that, my suspicion is that on the average they also tend to contain more product than the typical NJ bags.  And I'm basing that on my experience with copping all over NJ and NYC, over the course of 8+ years.

And no offense taken.  This is all in the name of information sharing.  Harm reduction.  And all that.


----------



## cookitcutitbagit

*what up all*

Yerppp, whas up all...new to this site but sure as hell aint new to dope...i took some time to see what yall been coppin.... I saw one post for Knockout....thats some of the best shit ive done in a WHILE....outta newark


Stamp: Knockout
Stamp color: green
Quantity: 6-7
Quality: 8.5
Color: tanish white


i seen another post that sin city posted about CK stamps....people been knockin him sayin he aint got a tolerance but yo....them CK bags are official i banged 2 and got my nod on ya heard

_dont  post specific locations in newark bro read the rules ,  city only


lacey_


----------



## Sin City Bags

cookitcutitbagit said:


> Yerppp, whas up all...new to this site but sure as hell aint new to dope...i took some time to see what yall been coppin.... I saw one post for Knockout....thats some of the best shit ive done in a WHILE....outta westside newark
> 
> 
> Stamp: Knockout
> Stamp color: green
> Quantity: 6-7
> Quality: 8.5
> Color: tanish white
> 
> 
> i seen another post that sin city posted about CK stamps....people been knockin him sayin he aint got a tolerance but yo....them CK bags are official i banged 2 and got my nod on ya heard




Word up my man. Just sniffed two CK bags 5 minutes ago. Have you had the 13000 bags?


----------



## cookitcutitbagit

nah man never had 13000...i copped SICKAMORE today...green stamp....it was OK


----------



## Sin City Bags

13000 is ridonkulous fire


----------



## Khadijah

NJ2NYC2NJ said:


> I can't offer any explanations as to why I seem to have one of the better situations among all of the NYC-area folks.  Part of the reason might be because the open-air stuff is completely dead in NYC, so much more of connecting revolves around networking and knowing lots of people.  I've been hanging out in the city ever since I was 15 years old (and I'm around 30 now) and have amassed quite a number of NYC friends in that span of time.  I can see why a Manhattanite might want to drive all the way to NWK to cop... It can be a daunting prospect if you don't have the right sort of social connections in the city.
> 
> And "transport cross country?"  What does that mean?  And my "target" bags are just as large as the typical Brick City/Silk City bags, if not larger.  I mean, in terms of physical size, the "target" bags are actually larger in dimensions.. But aside from that, my suspicion is that on the average they also tend to contain more product than the typical NJ bags.  And I'm basing that on my experience with copping all over NJ and NYC, over the course of 8+ years.
> 
> And no offense taken.  This is all in the name of information sharing.  Harm reduction.  And all that.



I wasnt talking about you transporting  shit anywhere.  Thats why i mentioned that in my post to you. I was referring to Chrisinabox saying he got heroin from new jersey called ''eagle''. I was saying that it made  no  sense for  people down south to bring dope from  new jersey to sell down there, and that there was much better and more profitable ways to obtain and move the product than bringin pre bricked stamp bags all the way from NJ to TX.  

The conversation ended up going from that, to  NY vs NJ open air which is when you got mentioned, but the part about transporting  , etc is a completely different conversation that wasnt related to u, sorry that it confused u. Read back a few posts to where chris asks ''has anybody seen the eagle stamp'' and then ull see where that little side convo came from .

Anyways, I know I been a part of all this talkin,  but we are  trying to stay on the point of this thread, so lets take any other discussion about this little side-talking we got goin on into the  Heroin Culture thread, or, carry  on  postin  about stamps like we are supposed to.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp - Empire
Graphic - none
Count - 5/10
Quality - 6/10
Color - Tanish clump junk

overall nice diesel. Good packing job. You'll nod off of it.


----------



## Georgie25

O.D

jUST PICKED UP 3 OF THESE WILL REPORT BACK ON QUALITY IN A LIL BIT. HAS A LITTLE IMAGE OF A NEEDLE OVER THE O.D


----------



## Sin City Bags

Yo, my boy went to newark today. Went to every spot and he couldn't get shit. What's the deal? Do you need a connect up there now? You can't just cop on the street anymore or was it bad luck? Anyone have answers?


----------



## yo_bot

*[color="lime"]chinese food[/color]*

CHINESE FOOD
i did 19 cof these today
i did bupe yesterday and rolled last night and didn't sleep
the above probably had alot to do with why i didn't get floored from these because my buddy sniffs and said they were kick'n his ass.
 bags were a litle small
white powder
i will just say these where OK


----------



## elbroski

Just got a bundle of these puppies off my new connect.

Name: Western Union (black text)
Graphic: None
Dope: very dark, coffee color, burns like hell when goin up
Packed nice n neat...
Quality: very surprised, I give em a 8/10, had me noddin off two bags
Quantity: also very satisfied here, give em a 7/10, and thats decent cuz lately i been gettin skimped so bad in the 'burgh

Overall, these W.U. bags are a good deal so if you see em, cop em!


----------



## warmnscratchy

Yo, Sin City Bags. Yea, you kinda do need phone numbers. As the weather is warming up I wouldn't be surprised to see some activity in the usual spots, but it isn't like it was a couple years ago when there was quite a few open spots and if one spot was hot you just shoot across town to the next spot. I remember wen I would pull up and the whole block was lined with cars gettin served. I prefer havin to call somebody tho, cuz if the shit isn't good or you get shorted then you can call up and bitch.


----------



## wza

Yo this is kinda off topic but I was wondering.. In Philly or Camden where they do that double sealing with the outer plastic baggie, do they charge more for those type of bags?  It seems to me if they take the time to double seal they are implying higher quality or something..  And another thing, how do they sell you bundles or bricks of that type?  Do they just rubber band a bunch of double seals together or do they make one big outer seal over the entire bundle or brick?  

Seems to me it's ridiculously tedious to double seal 1000s of bags individually and that they would demand higher prices for such an extra step.  Anyone wanna weigh in here on if they have ever gotten garbage dope in a double seal?  I'm kinda fascinated by that whole thing cuz I have never encountered that in Paterson or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## Khadijah

wza said:


> Yo this is kinda off topic but I was wondering.. In Philly or Camden where they do that double sealing with the outer plastic baggie, do they charge more for those type of bags?  It seems to me if they take the time to double seal they are implying higher quality or something..  And another thing, how do they sell you bundles or bricks of that type?  Do they just rubber band a bunch of double seals together or do they make one big outer seal over the entire bundle or brick?
> 
> Seems to me it's ridiculously tedious to double seal 1000s of bags individually and that they would demand higher prices for such an extra step.  Anyone wanna weigh in here on if they have ever gotten garbage dope in a double seal?  I'm kinda fascinated by that whole thing cuz I have never encountered that in Paterson or anywhere for that matter.




Ive got these before, Personally I feel that we get better dope in NJ but that is just me, there is good and bad everywhere you go, but we dont discuss the prices in here so its gonna be hard to talk about that without goin into prices, so lets try n avoid that. They are more expensive than north jerz style bags, but definately not better as a rule IMO. That is just one junkies opinion but I known otheres that agree. Im sure there is ppl here that feel the opposite tho so its just who you know and wat you get. The double sealing in general tho, dont got nothing to do with representing a higher quality. just that in different places theres diff. packaging.


Warmandscratchy, please dont post that in this thread, its fine to write about just post in the Heroin Culture Thread and not the stamps thread and its all good.  Like i said nothing wrong here, just we try and keep it to stamps cuz its super easy to get off into side discussions , and we do have a thread for the shit that we always end up discussing when it aint about stamp names, so lets try n keep those 2 seperate otherwise aint no point to having the thread just for stamps and one just for basic info about coppin and etc.

Anyways carry on wit cha nods people...


----------



## warmnscratchy

My bad, staying on topic... I keep getting those black No. 1's which are ok, but has anyone else had these? It seems to be the only kind 2 of my guys be havin. I get bored with havin the same kind, unless of course it's super fire shit.


----------



## relaxwv

Stamp name:Top Dawg
Stamp Color:
Stamp Graphic (if any):bulldog
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:brown powder
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:average
Quantity of Product:little small
Quality of Product:good 7/10
Other comments:


----------



## fire244224

i heard about these bags called pinapple express has any1 had this stamp b4?


----------



## addictanon

STAMP NAME: RED LIGHT

COLOR: RED

GRAPHIC: LIGHT POST

QUANITY: 5

QUALITY: 7 (pretty good)

OTHER COMMENTS: It was actually some above average good shit, not quite fire but its up there. 

__________________________

STAMP NAME: 8384 (I'm pretty sure that was the numbers)

COLOR: GREEN

GRAPHIC: PIC OF GUN (OR I THINK 2 GUNS)

QUANITY: 6-7

QUALITY: 5

OTHER COMMENTS: DECENT SHIT, PRETTY AVERAGE 

________________________________


----------



## RaoulDukes

Stamp Name: Unbelievable

Color: White bag, red stamp

Graphic Yes: Needle

Count: Average

Quality: Very good 7

Overall neat/sloppiness of bag, packaging, and stamp: neatly folded and taped




Stamp Name: The One

Color: White bag, black stamp

Graphic (Yes or no, if yes describe): No

Count: good

Quality: Great quality, mixes up a little cloudy 7.5

Overall neat/sloppyness of bag, packaging, and stamp: Neatly taped and folded


----------



## velvet973

Got these from Paterson the other day...

*Stamp name: * POWER HOUSE
*Stamp Color: * red
*Stamp Graphic: * none
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product: * very light tan and powdery
*Quantity of Product: * 6
*Quality of Product: * 7.5/8ish....very good


----------



## velvet973

okterrific said:


> Hey All, Made a new pick up during a recent trip to p-town today, these were pretty good product and did the job well.
> 
> 
> STAMP NAME:SILENT HILL
> 
> GRAPHIC: NONE
> 
> COLOR:RED
> 
> QUANITY: 6/10
> 
> QUALITY: 7/10 A LITTLE BIT ABOVE AVERAGE NOTING TO SPECIAL
> 
> OTHER: THE PRODUCT WAS PRETTY GOOD AFTER USING ONLY 3 WAS FEELING PRETTY DAMN GOOD, THESE CAME IN THE WIDE BAGS THAT ARE DIFFERENT THAN THE USUAL OUT THERE WHICH WE ALL KNOW ABOUT, IT THE PAST WHENEVER I HAVE GOTTEN THESE WIDE BAGS THE QUILITY HAS SUCKED ASS AND ITS BEEN REALLY WEAK SHIT, TO MY AMAZMENT THIS TIME IT WAS DIFFERENT AND GOT ME HIGH AND FEELING GREAT,THIS IS A FIRST FOR ME GETTING GOOD PRDUCT IN THESE WIDE BAGS, I BET OTHER PEOPLE CAN RELATE ABOUT GETTING SHIITY PRODUCT IN THESE WIDE BAGS WHICH WE DON'T SEE VERY OFTEN, SO IF YOU DO HAPPEN TO COME ACROSS THEM THEY ARE DEF WORTH IT TO GET THEM YOU WILL GET NICE AND HIGH AND WON'T BE DISSAPPOINTED GET THEM IF YOU CAN THEY ARENT BAD, GOOD LUCK AND BE SAFE



These Silent Hills were reaally good too....I'd say they're more like an 8 out of 10.  I usually shoot 3 in a shot but can conserve with these since I am totally happy only doing 2 per shot w/ no difference in usual high, which makes me happy!


----------



## tripstar

Heres some more bags i copped recently in paterson.

Name:  Nine Eleven
Graphic:  Number nine in between eleven (ele9ven) ; black ink
Quantity:  2/10
Quality:  1/10
Comment:  Complete trash.  Stay away.

Name:  Gucci
Graphic:  Gucci logo ; Red ink
Quantity:  7/10 
Quality:  5.5/10
Comment:  I thought this had a weird smell.

Name:  Northface
Graphic:  Northface logo ; Red ink
Quantity:  6/10
Quality:  4.5/10
Comment:  Smelled the same as Gucci.

Name:  S550
Graphic:  None ; Blue ink
Quantity:  6/10
Quality:  7/10
Comment:  Pretty decent bag.  Pick it up if you get the chance.


----------



## missyKO

SUNSHINE
- no graphic just text in all caps

Color/Consistency/Texture: off white, flaky, easy to break up
Quantity: 4/10
Quality: 4/10
Comments: Not the worst stuff ever but it pales in comparison to the KO's I've been spoiled with for the past few weeks. Gonna try for something different next time

Happy 420 !!! enjoy


----------



## JerZfirE

Stamp: JET BLUE

Graphic: Airplane

Count: 5/10 Average

Quality:  7/10 Pretty Good

Off white, powdery dope from E-Town.





P.S.- RaoulDukes: Welcome to Bluelight. 

Try to include a number for count/quality.



Haha post 420 on 4/20.


----------



## yo_bot

i've got double bagged shit out of harrisburg,pa maybe last summer? the stamp was TOP DOG and it was extra bagged in a blue sealed plasic bag. it was very good stuff.


----------



## DubCity23

Ive got two double sealed bags before a mercedez and a red car.. they were dece above average but not really ridiculous. Im in PA as well.


----------



## yo_bot

FLAT LINE
graphic:yes: heart monitor spikey line
white powder
light brown water
quantity OK
quality OK+


----------



## elbroski

Fellow brother of the tri-state area, those mercedez have been around for a minute, they were pretty decent when I had 'em a few months ago, how are they now??


----------



## Georgie25

Stamp: HARD CORE

Graphic: Naked Girl 

Count: 6/10 More than i usually get

Quality: 6/10 Average stuff, smells stronger than it hits though. Still gets me pretty high off of 1.5-2 bags.


----------



## sdubz

best shit around here WAS bentley, but that block got popped a couple days ago.  right now, the best stuff is..


Stamp name: o.d.
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): needle and arm
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: 7-8
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 6-7
Quantity of Product: 8-9
Quality of Product: 7-8
Other comments: 2 bags vs my normal 5 bag shot had me lay down in the back seat.  problem is, the guys sell more coke out there than dope, so you gotta come at the right time.. philly cats know where i'm talking about. ;]


----------



## Georgie25

sdubz said:


> best shit around here WAS bentley, but that block got popped a couple days ago.  right now, the best stuff is..
> 
> 
> Stamp name: o.d.
> Stamp Color: Blue
> Stamp Graphic (if any): needle and arm
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: 7-8
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 6-7
> Quantity of Product: 8-9
> Quality of Product: 7-8
> Other comments: 2 bags vs my normal 5 bag shot had me lay down in the back seat.  problem is, the guys sell more coke out there than dope, so you gotta come at the right time.. philly cats know where i'm talking about. ;]



I've had these recently too, not bad at all. Did you get the ones in the green baggies? I think my stamp color was white too.


----------



## mvd

got some of those frank lucaseseses the other day, Suboxone dulled the experience as usual but they were nice


----------



## warmnscratchy

What city were the lucas'  in?  I got em a few weeks ago in Newark and now I been getting No. 1's for weeks, and theyre not bad, but I would like to get Frank again.


----------



## phr

yo_bot said:


> i've got double bagged shit out of harrisburg,pa maybe last summer? the stamp was TOP DOG and it was extra bagged in a blue sealed plasic bag. it was very good stuff.


The Top Dog you had most likely came from Philly. I've seen several incarnations of that stamp, and from what I heard it was a brand copied from either NYC or NJ. The people that sold it didn't bag and cut it themselves. They were selling prepackaged bags distributed by an operation that provided ready made stamps. First time I saw it was 5 or so years ago.



sdubz said:


> best shit around here WAS bentley, but that block got popped a couple days ago.  right now, the best stuff is..


Philly's really hot right now. They started a new law enforcement initiative, and they're trying to set the tone. So far it doesn't seem as bad as Operations Safe(r) Streets, but still, I'd be very careful. Funny thing, on a local blog, someone posted photos of papers put in the open air drug market area warning drug dealers about the new initiative. 

As for the stamp you're talking about, that's been out for over half a year. I heard about a bust they did on the stamp, and the group putting it out. Apparently it was done by the PPD and the fed's. Word is they had the area under surveillance for at least a month, with a hidden camera up on utility pole. From that they did buys using undercover's and CI's, and managed to get evidence to do a bunch of house raids. Scared a bunch of people, but the busted dealers have already been replaced. Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## missingout

Philly was hot today! Camden too!


----------



## mvd

warmnscratchy said:


> What city were the lucas'  in?  I got em a few weeks ago in Newark and now I been getting No. 1's for weeks, and theyre not bad, but I would like to get Frank again.



copped in Newark as usual

I just went up there in all this fog and it was completely dead, I want my 24/7 open-air markets back please.  Sadface.


----------



## sdubz

sin city bags said:


> stamp: Shamwow
> graphic: I guess it was supposed to be the little shamwow towel
> count: 8/10
> quality: 6/10
> color: Brown (darkest dope i've seen lately)
> 
> overall the packing job was average, the dope was decent but i had to do a few bags to catch a nod. I hate the shamwow guy, but his dope aint bad lol.




lol shamwow bags?! Haahhaahhahahahahhaha i'm about to get off the suboxone for that shit just to say i relapsed on sham wow.


----------



## Georgie25

Got some more HARD CORE bags today. Same shit as yesterday, 6/10 for quality. The dope sticks to the bags like crazy. I think I will be avioding these from now on.


----------



## sinnomngrl

Stamp name:UNRATED
Stamp Graphic (if any):  XXX
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:OFF WHITE,FLOUR LIKE CONSISTENCY
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: NEAT,ALTHOUGH TAPE IS A FORCE TO BE RECKONED WITH
Quantity of Product:6.5- NOT HUGE,BUT  SLIGHTLY ABOVE AVERAGE
Quality of Product:7 NICE CLEAN,SNORTERS DIESEL
Other comments: CLEAN TASTE....I WONDER IF ITD BE ALLOWED TO INCLUDE IN COMMENTS ADMINISTRATION METHOD?I THINK THAT MAY BE HELPFUL,AS IN MY EXPERIENCE SNORTERS
AND SHOOTERS OPINIONS CAN VARY GREATLY...


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

missyKO said:


> SUNSHINE
> - no graphic just text in all caps
> 
> Color/Consistency/Texture: off white, flaky, easy to break up
> Quantity: 4/10
> Quality: 4/10
> Comments: Not the worst stuff ever but it pales in comparison to the KO's I've been spoiled with for the past few weeks. Gonna try for something different next time
> 
> Happy 420 !!! enjoy



hey you def got bunk shit , SUNSHINES ARE FIRE PURE FIRE


----------



## addictanon

okterrific said:


> Its a new day made a new pick up of some new stamps after making my daily drive to p-town i looked at the stamps i aquired than they were called:
> 
> 
> Stamp name: SECRET WINDOW
> 
> Stamp Color: PURPLE
> 
> Stamp Graphic: Picture of a large window
> 
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Off white and nice and flakey, a lil powdery but mostly flakes like good product should be, the flakes break up the instant you try to chop it with a blade or card.
> 
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: These were neatly packaged and taped but the stamp was sloppy on some.
> 
> Quantity of Product:They had alot in each bag the bags were preety big i feel, also all the bags were uniform and the same amount of deope in each one unlike several stmap ive gotten in the past few pick ups..
> 
> Quality of Product: 7.5/10 these are good bags and get you nice and high, reccomended to get them if you come across them, i used only 2.5-3 bags and got that nice warm feeling all over and my eyes started to close and i was nodding feeling excellent like you should when the dope is decent and good.
> 
> 
> Other comments: These secret windows have been around for a few years now they keep popping up every so often,But these stamp grapic is diffrent window picture than other times around i rember the other times i got this stamp it was a window with shutter not the case this time around.Also
> I recall that whenever i had them in the past they were great and that is also the case this time around with this cureent bacth on the streets, get these if you can while they are flooded in the street, i think they have just hit the streets a few days ago so you should have no prob  finding them while there still out there. Good luck and be safe Peace!





I remember I had Secret Windows about a year or so ago. They were pretty good. Around the same time I remember the same dude had some shit called Double Monkey, there was a blue stamped double monkey and a green stamped. Blue stamp was ok, but the green stamp was sooooooo FIRE!!!  Anyone remember these? I am pretty sure they came outta Patterson..


----------



## addictanon

Stamp name: Toxic

color: Red

graphic: Yes (dont remember what)

quanity: 7

quality: 7.5

other: Bags were pretty fat, and the d was most def above average.. Def grab 'em if ya come across!!!

___________________

stamp name: Hustle & flow

color: Blue

graphic: Bag with $ sign in middle of it

quanity: 4.5

quality: 6

other: Nothing special, but certainly not bad, it did what it was suppose to. I'd say it was average..


----------



## fire244224

what is good in camden right now?


----------



## Khadijah

I aint sure wat gave some of the new posters in here the idea that this is the "Can i do suboxone on dope" thread instead of the Heroin Brands and Stamps thread, but apparently sometime overnight the title got changed to "talk about random shit related to dope" and gave people the wrong idea about wats cool to post in here. Now that its back to  normal Lets keep it on topic. Also, To the poster who gave advice about where in newark to cop, do that ish again and youre gonna get some shit for it. When we say city name is the ONLY thing allowed, NO LOCATIONS it means NO LOCATIONS. No locations means THE NAME OF THE CITY IS THE ONLY THING YOU ARE ALLOWED TO POST WHEN DISCUSSING WHERE THE DOPE WAS COPPED. This means EVERYTHING. Subtle hints aint allowed. Street names aint allowed. Highway names aint allowed. NOTHING BUT THE CITY NAME. I have no idea why , after that gettin repeated over and over, people still think its cool to say "I aint gonna tell you where I copped it, but it was by a certain highway exit and a few lights away" That is NOT the vague shit you would like it to be, becuz to ANYBODY thats copping in that city, they know just wat youre talking about, so youre STILL giving them advice on locations to cop at. It dont matter if you dont actually name a street, when you say 'the northside of the city" or "the part by the park" or wat the fuck ever, it still aint gonna get allowed to stay. Im sorry if im comin off like a over strict cocksucker, but I love this thread and dont want it to go away. if we have locations on where to cop in here, the thread will have to get closed, so DONT POST YOUR GODDAMN COPPING BLOCKS OR AREAS OR EVEN GIVE HINTS TO THE AREA, If you want this thread to stay open for all of us to enjoy. ight??


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

YO YO I COPPED THAT FIRE SHIT 

I WENT TO THE PLANET MARS FOR IT.. THIRD CRATER OUT FROM THE NORTH POLE, WHERE THE MARTIANS HAVE THEIR INTERGALACTIC NIGHTCLUB (SSHHHH!  DON'T WANNA SAY THE NAME, BUT Y'ALL KNOW WHAT I'M TALKIN' BOUT!!), REALLY CLOSE TO THAT BIG FLUVIAL PLAIN WHERE THE MARTIAN JUNKIES ALWAYS SLEEP ON THE PARK BENCHES.  HOLLA!!  OR LIKE MY MARTIAN PEEPS SAY, BLEEORRGHZ!!

(sorry)


----------



## chrisinabox

^lmao


----------



## JerZfirE

sinnomngrl said:


> Stamp name:UNRATED
> Stamp Graphic (if any):  XXX
> 
> Quality of Product:7 NICE CLEAN,SNORTERS DIESEL
> ...



I had these bags with a red stamp a month or two ago.

It was some of the worst dope Ive had. Is the XXX just

plain text or is it the XXX logo from the Vin Diesel movies?


----------



## mvd

NJ2NYC2NJ said:


> YO YO I COPPED THAT FIRE SHIT
> 
> I WENT TO THE PLANET MARS FOR IT.. THIRD CRATER OUT FROM THE NORTH POLE, WHERE THE MARTIANS HAVE THEIR INTERGALACTIC NIGHTCLUB (SSHHHH!  DON'T WANNA SAY THE NAME, BUT Y'ALL KNOW WHAT I'M TALKIN' BOUT!!), REALLY CLOSE TO THAT BIG FLUVIAL PLAIN WHERE THE MARTIAN JUNKIES ALWAYS SLEEP ON THE PARK BENCHES.  HOLLA!!  OR LIKE MY MARTIAN PEEPS SAY, BLEEORRGHZ!!
> 
> (sorry)



God of War
Stamp: Picture of Kratos (from the game, duh)
Quality: Fucking fire axes on chains and shit / 10.
Quantity: Zeus.
Notes: SHIT IS FIRE FIRE FIRE, BUILT FOR ARES HIMSELF.  OLYMPIAN STATUS.

Copped near the base of Olympus Mons.  *SOURCED!*


Sorry, I just had to after reading that lol

Echoing lacey's post: stop posting the fucking GPS coordinates of where you score!  We don't need y'all to start geo-tagging your god damned bags once you cop 'em!  This is probably the most interesting thread on BL, don't get it closed pl0xkthXALOTBI


----------



## warmnscratchy

Went to Newark today and got:

Last Call

Color: Green

Grphic: Syringe

Count:6

Quality: 1

It tastes like good normal shit at first but it took all fifteen bags to catch a good buzz. This shit is garbage.

So frustrated I went back and got.

Fire dept.

Color: Red 

Graphic: A bon fire with logs

Count: 5 They were just average size

Quality: 8

Some real good shit. It taste horrible. Like a bunch of nasty chemicals, but got me good an fucked. So the stuff i got that tasted legit was garbage and the stuff that tasted like garbage was bangin. And it wasnt fentanyl so i don't get it. If it did't taste so bad i would be giving it a 9 or 10 on quality.


----------



## missyKO

AlreadyOnTheNod said:


> hey you def got bunk shit , SUNSHINES ARE FIRE PURE FIRE



It's definitely a possibility but as I mentioned I've been very spoiled with those KNOCKOUTS lately and imo the SUNSHINES just didn't compare. If you don't mind me asking(and if I'm allowed to ask) what's your route of administration?


----------



## Sin City Bags

lacey k said:


> I aint sure wat gave some of the new posters in here the idea that this is the "Can i do suboxone on dope" thread instead of the Heroin Brands and Stamps thread, but apparently sometime overnight the title got changed to "talk about random shit related to dope" and gave people the wrong idea about wats cool to post in here. Now that its back to  normal Lets keep it on topic. Also, To the poster who gave advice about where in newark to cop, do that ish again and youre gonna get some shit for it. When we say city name is the ONLY thing allowed, NO LOCATIONS it means NO LOCATIONS. No locations means THE NAME OF THE CITY IS THE ONLY THING YOU ARE ALLOWED TO POST WHEN DISCUSSING WHERE THE DOPE WAS COPPED. This means EVERYTHING. Subtle hints aint allowed. Street names aint allowed. Highway names aint allowed. NOTHING BUT THE CITY NAME. I have no idea why , after that gettin repeated over and over, people still think its cool to say "I aint gonna tell you where I copped it, but it was by a certain highway exit and a few lights away" That is NOT the vague shit you would like it to be, becuz to ANYBODY thats copping in that city, they know just wat youre talking about, so youre STILL giving them advice on locations to cop at. It dont matter if you dont actually name a street, when you say 'the northside of the city" or "the part by the park" or wat the fuck ever, it still aint gonna get allowed to stay. Im sorry if im comin off like a over strict cocksucker, but I love this thread and dont want it to go away. if we have locations on where to cop in here, the thread will have to get closed, so DONT POST YOUR GODDAMN COPPING BLOCKS OR AREAS OR EVEN GIVE HINTS TO THE AREA, If you want this thread to stay open for all of us to enjoy. ight??



Sorry Lace, I just was trying to help someone out. Next time I'll  send them a private message. Why is it that locations can't get posted? Is it a legal issue or is it just out of courtesy to the people that sling diesel there. Obviously, cops look at this site and try to figure shit out. They'd be dumb not too.

Stamp: Fuck!
Graphic: happy face
Count: 5/10
Quality: 5/10
color: pretty damn white for diesel.


----------



## Bomboclat

Sin City Bags said:


> Sorry Lace, I just was trying to help someone out. Next time I'll  send them a private message. Why is it that locations can't get posted? Is it a legal issue or is it just out of courtesy to the people that sling diesel there. Obviously, cops look at this site and try to figure shit out. They'd be dumb not too.



don't even do that
don't give out your sources on this site period.
Its a legal issue and can get you and even us in trouble.
Keep it to yourself and let the others find out for themselves.
Like you said, they're not dumb, they'll find out


----------



## JerZfirE

Sin City Bags said:


> Obviously, cops look at this site and try to figure shit out. They'd be dumb not too.



Which is EXACTLY the reason why we dont post specific locations.


----------



## alphabetcity

Stamp name: Notorious
Stamp Color: red and black
Stamp Graphic (if any):it was a sticker of the Notorious BIG movie instead of tape. under it was NOTORIOUS in black, then NOTORIOUS in red, under the first.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: very light tan\off white crumbly powder
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: very neat packaging, one of the first times i've seen a sticker tape it together instead of ol' scotch tape.
Quantity of Product: a little above average count.
Quality of Product: 8/10
Other comments: unfortunately i havent been able to run into these bags anymore  also there was a series of stamps that used the same packaging technique around here called 'Ace Of Spades' with a noticably lowere quality.

Stamp name: Scorpion
Stamp Color: Blue
Stamp Graphic (if any): stamp of a scorpion
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: very very light tan fine powder
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: neat packaging, further enclosed in a heat sealed baggie.
Quantity of Product: average count
Quality of Product: 7/10
Other comments: i was told these were fentanyl based, but didnt really notice the incessant nodding common to fentanyl.


----------



## PureLife

Warning, a bag called WILD CARD is of VERY HIGH PURITY! After I overdosed on them the morris county narcotics unit sent them to a lab and confirmed they were 93% heroin and 7% quinine BE VERY FUCKING CAREFUL WITH THESE. i IV'd only THREE bags and overdosed and it took paramedics 22minutes to bring me back. There are at least two different batches of these bags going around, as I've had both. They are identical. One of the batches is crap, and the other will fucking kill you. Stay away from these.


----------



## PureLife

edit, I IV'D 2 1/2 bags. PLEASE PEOPLE DO NOT FUCK WITH THESE BAGS, YOU WILL FUCKING OD. Since the batches are identical, and one of the batches is shit, chances are you will bang a whole bunch of them. PLEASE STAY AWAY FROM THESE.


----------



## streezy

Stamp name: Empire
Stamp Color: White bag, orange stamp
Stamp Graphic (if any): Empire state building
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Nice tan/brown color.  Fattest bags around.
Quantity of Product: 8/10
Quality of Product: 7/10
Comments: This shit has been around for 5 years that I know of, and it never disappoints.


----------



## phr

PureLife, you do you realize that now you've said that everyone is going to go out looking for them...


----------



## Modnaro

Location : Pittsburgh PA

Just picked up a mix bun of Tom And Jerrys and something I havent seen before Magic City but any where he it goes

Stamp Name: Magic City
Stamp Color: white, blue text
Stamp Graphic- just a blue star
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: nice light tan color
Quantity of Product: 8.5/10
Quality of Product: 9/10 ( I took a 7 day break where before I was IVing and snorthing and smoking about 7-8 bags a day , nothing MAJOR but still my tolerance was getting there hence why I started to IV before I took a break)
Comments: Idk first time I saw these here but I like them , blew 2 and am feeling pretty nicee


Stamp name: Tom and Jerry
Stamp Color: White bag, blue and purple stamp
Stamp Graphic (if any): none just says Tom and Jerry and I know these are common on BL.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: like a brownihs tan flakey powder looks nice
Quantity of Product: 7.5/10
Quality of Product: 8/10
Comments: Very good compared to what ive been getting the past few weeks... but not as good as the Magic Citys since it took me like 3 1/2 to get off on theese, and I believe just one of the Magic Citys would have had me OUT really good if it wasnt for the 40 mgs of Adderall I insfulated 2 hours prior to copping


Either both are above average bags which im so so so happy, because fo ra while my main dudes have had garbage, and ive been going throuhg middle men to get dope elsewhere and there stuff was better than garbage but not amazing, and the mdddle manning too >_<


----------



## Khadijah

Sin city bags dont give your sources to other people. Straight up . And if you cant figure out why we cant post locations on here, you disappoint me greatly. I thought you were smarter than that. 

The wild card bags were 113mg, 122mg and 117mg of powder in each btw. out of 3 bags they sample tested. Purelife asked me to post for him since he is in detox now. 

To anybody that talks shit about the quality of jersey vs. anywhere else, that shoudl tell you right there. Where else in the world can you get heroin of that high premium quality, on the STREET. This aint seized kilos by the DEA were talkin about. this is stamp  bags that been sold on the corner to your average junkie and they was 93% pure. Talk about some good ass dope. Dangerous as fuck, but real talk, I think that lays it down pretty good on whose gettin the best quality on the east coast. NYC2NJ and "target", eat your heart out  jk


----------



## JerseyJunkie

Damn i havent been on this site in mad long, still coppin that NIGHTMARE which is fire, also got DRIP from camden which was pretty fucking good if you ask me, maybe even better than Nightmare. The same dudes who had drip also had Gangster, which I didn't like as much, and Ransom, which my friends didn't like as much. I also got beat the other day and got 2 bags of fake shit, it was like baby powder. The bags said FIRE really lightly in black ink and they were all crumpled and shitty lookin. I shoulda known better but at least I only copped 2 of em. Now I'm just listenin to the receving end of sirens tryin to raise some money...i need me some nightmare pronto


----------



## JerseyJunkie

fire244224 said:


> what is good in camden right now?



sorry to double post but i figured I'd answer their question, the shit called Nightmare is absolute fire and its in a relatively safe spot to cop.


----------



## Porkyprimecut

Yeah, that Nightmare shit is good! Wish I had me some now.


----------



## yo_bot

CHINESE FOOD
shit is weak!
not bunk just weak
size is just below average


----------



## Georgie25

Stamp name: BLOOD LINE

color: bLUE

graphic: No

quanity: 6, average, enough for a good shot. dopes a light brownish flakky texture.

quality: 7

other: Stuffs pretty decent, one bag shot had my w/ds go away and am feeling great right now. Copped 3 so looks like I'm heading back tommororow!!

It's real hot around Philly right now so be carful.


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

Ohhh Lacey.  

I never said you can't get really good dope in NJ.. It's just that you have to bother with so much BAD dope before you actually find anything good... And even once you find the good shit, it only sticks around for a short while.  

My dope might "only" be a 7/10 or 8/10.. But I've been buying it day in and day out for 5 y.e.a.r.s.  

(though if i should *happen* to come across any of those bags in NJ, i'll be sure to grab a few)


----------



## elbroski

Therapy

Looks: White bag, Blue text (with the text getting smaller with each letter; or "wavy" if you wanna call it that)
Quality: Fuckin' fantastic, finally some decent dope, I give it an 8/10
Quantity: Tha Skimpp, 4/10
Bag taped nice n neat, easily readable words
Graphic: none

I heard alot bout these a while ago, never had 'em myself but my dude just got these and "Oh Boy", which i've never even heard of.  The dope was definitely worth getting.


----------



## yo_bot

570
DOA graphic yes
both decent quality qand avarage size

alsoGUCCI graphic:yes
report soon


----------



## Carl Landrover

Got these in New Haven, been getting my other dope in Bridgeport for the last few months

*Stamp name:* UNBELIEVABLE
*Stamp Color:* White bag, red coloring
*Stamp Graphic (if any):* A Needle
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* Very fine and white, smells like dope
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* Neatly taped and packed
*Quantity of Product:* 7.5/10 Usually New Haven bags are a little fatter, but this was pretty good.
*Quality of Product:* These seem like 8/10 or at least a lot better than Bridgeport gear that I get
*Other comments: I can't wait to shoot this tomorrow*


----------



## JerZfirE

Stamp: HELL BOY

Graphic: N/A

Count: 6/10 ok

Quality: 6/10 average shit

Off-white, straight powder, no flakes.

Shit was copped in E-Town. (From Newark)


----------



## Sin City Bags

Still gettin them 13000 fire bags!! I'll review them again for anyone who missed it...

Stamp: 13000
Graphic: none, just 13000 in black ink
Count: 8-9/10 these bags are really big
Quality: 9/10 These are slightly better than the CK bags I got a week ago
Color: off white, slightly tan...powder with small flakes
Packing: neat, easy to break tape. Professional looking bags

I'm waiting for one of you guys to come across these. I've been noddin hard off them.


----------



## Sin City Bags

lacey k said:


> Sin city bags dont give your sources to other people. Straight up . And if you cant figure out why we cant post locations on here, you disappoint me greatly. I thought you were smarter than that.
> 
> The wild card bags were 113mg, 122mg and 117mg of powder in each btw. out of 3 bags they sample tested. Purelife asked me to post for him since he is in detox now.
> 
> To anybody that talks shit about the quality of jersey vs. anywhere else, that shoudl tell you right there. Where else in the world can you get heroin of that high premium quality, on the STREET. This aint seized kilos by the DEA were talkin about. this is stamp  bags that been sold on the corner to your average junkie and they was 93% pure. Talk about some good ass dope. Dangerous as fuck, but real talk, I think that lays it down pretty good on whose gettin the best quality on the east coast. NYC2NJ and "target", eat your heart out  jk



I wasn't giving out sources lace. Why did you think i was????


----------



## shiggityshwow

still gettin those KNOCKOUT ...in steel city.  first few weeks were bomb but i think they might be different now...quantity is still there but quality is down

any1 else get different ones?


----------



## JerZfirE

shiggityshwow said:


> still gettin those KNOCKOUT ...in steel city.  first few weeks were bomb but i think they might be different now...quantity is still there but quality is down
> 
> any1 else get different ones?





I guess maybe they realized they were bangin, 

so they added more cut in the next batch. They 

know people liked them, so theyre definitely gonna

be coming back for more, As long as they aint garbage 

now, the distrubutor is making money hand over fist.

Thats just my $.02, who the fuck knows?? Ya diig??


----------



## addictanon

Carl Landrover said:


> Got these in New Haven, been getting my other dope in Bridgeport for the last few months
> 
> *Stamp name:* UNBELIEVABLE
> *Stamp Color:* White bag, red coloring
> *Stamp Graphic (if any):* A Needle
> *Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* Very fine and white, smells like dope
> *Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* Neatly taped and packed
> *Quantity of Product:* 7.5/10 Usually New Haven bags are a little fatter, but this was pretty good.
> *Quality of Product:* These seem like 8/10 or at least a lot better than Bridgeport gear that I get
> *Other comments: I can't wait to shoot this tomorrow*


*


Not to single you out, but in general for alot of posts I see, you rated the quanity 7.5/10, than said usually the bags in area are fatter.. So if thats the case, why would you give it such an above average rating (7.5/1o) and than say they are below average (usually bags in ne haven are alot fatter).. To me, I see 7.5 and think "damn those bags must be fat, or 8/10 for quality and think damn two points away from bein a perfect ten, they must be much better than the average shit on the street to say the least.. 

I'm just saying this becuz when I rate something for example 5/10, it doesn't mean its bad, it means its good average dope that does what it is suppose to do, and gets ya f'd up.

My fault again for using your post as the example, cause I see this shit alot, I dont mean to single ya out!*


----------



## DubCity23

yo_bot said:


> 570
> DOA graphic yes
> both decent quality qand avarage size
> 
> alsoGUCCI graphic:yes
> report soon



GUCCIS is ok nothing special but not bad ... i dunno if you had the GREEN seven LBS in big letters or like WARZONES , NOTORIOUS'S like all same shit.


----------



## Sin City Bags

JerZfirE said:


> I guess maybe they realized they were bangin,
> 
> so they added more cut in the next batch. They
> 
> know people liked them, so theyre definitely gonna
> 
> be coming back for more, As long as they aint garbage
> 
> now, the distrubutor is making money hand over fist.
> 
> Thats just my $.02, who the fuck knows?? Ya diig??



Yo, that's the fucking worst. When I was into ecstasy that used to happen all the time. You'd get a bangin pill for a while and then some asshole would copy the logo and you'd be so excited to do the E and nothing would happen. You're right on the money dude.


----------



## elbroski

Shiggityshwow, I'm from pittsburgh area too and I was gettin those knockouts a few days ago.  I'm pretty sure it's the same dope as the No Limits (if you've ever had those) and id give 'em like a 6/10.  They got me well but I wasn't droolin' on myself or anything, they're nothing compared to the therapy's but I did notice a slight drop in quality with regards to the knockouts.


----------



## Carl Landrover

addictanon said:


> Not to single you out, but in general for alot of posts I see, you rated the quanity 7.5/10, than said usually the bags in area are fatter.. So if thats the case, why would you give it such an above average rating (7.5/1o) and than say they are below average (usually bags in ne haven are alot fatter).. To me, I see 7.5 and think "damn those bags must be fat, or 8/10 for quality and think damn two points away from bein a perfect ten, they must be much better than the average shit on the street to say the least..
> 
> I'm just saying this becuz when I rate something for example 5/10, it doesn't mean its bad, it means its good average dope that does what it is suppose to do, and gets ya f'd up.
> 
> My fault again for using your post as the example, cause I see this shit alot, I dont mean to single ya out!



Nah it's cool. Probably was a bit inflated on the quantity. The quality, no I'm pretty sure that was spot on. 

These bags are fatter than the ones I usually get in a different city, which I'd say are around 4/10. The bags in New Haven, are usually a bit more expensive, like these were, but they're fat and good. This one was pretty fat, but I've gotten bigger ones from here. I don't maybe 6.5/10? It was still really full, just not as full as I would have thought.

I guess part of my confusion on how to rate it, is the price difference. 1 bag in New Haven = 1.5 bags in Bridgeport in price, but I'm not sure if 1.5 bags in Brideport = 1 bag in New Haven in quantity. Sorry if I'm making this super confusing.


At least the quality was there though.  I'd rather get small amounts of really bangin' dope than an entire wax bag full of shitty dope.


I guess it's a good thing I don't have a regular connect in New Haven. The 2 times I've randomly gone up to strangers and asked, I've gotten amazing bags, just off regular street people. Too bad it's more of a crack city.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Got burned today, sucked, stupid me being naive....

Then I inadvertantly met one of dope boys old dealers. I didn't know it was her until after I got something, but I was just happy to score and I got her #. She always had good bags and every couple of times would have really slammin' ones.

These were good, but not as good as the UNBELIEVABLES I got last night. Anyways back on topic:


New Haven again

*Stamp name:* KICKING ASS
*Stamp Color:* White bag, red coloring
*Stamp Graphic (if any):* None
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* Fairly white/yellow, not as strong a smell as last night
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* Neatly taped and stamped, stamp is kind of faded
*Quantity of Product:* 6/10
*Quality of Product:* 6.8/10
*Other comments:* A little disappointed after those bags I got last night. Those were amazing!

I still haven't shot the New Haven dope, which seems better than Bridgeport. Granted my boy in Bridgeport has just been going through the same guy for a while and his stuff works and gets you high and everything, it's just not as good as these bags. 

2 bags from New Haven sniffed are stronger than 3 bags from Bridgeport IVed from the sampling I've gotten.


----------



## yo_bot

those gucci bags were weak sauce
 i did 6 at once to boost my buzz and didn't get much out of it.
shit i use to get in baltimore was always better than these stamps


----------



## Georgie25

Just got some bags called "HOMICIDE" and the dope is pretty whiteish. I'm affraid to do it because I think it might be fentanyl. Has anyone had dope that was real white?


----------



## Sin City Bags

Georgie25 said:


> Just got some bags called "HOMICIDE" and the dope is pretty whiteish. I'm affraid to do it because I think it might be fentanyl. Has anyone had dope that was real white?



yeah, i have and it was weak. But if you're nervous then exercise caution.


----------



## JerZfirE

Georgie25 said:


> Just got some bags called "HOMICIDE" and the dope is pretty whiteish. I'm affraid to do it because I think it might be fentanyl. Has anyone had dope that was real white?




Its not that uncommon for me to get some pretty white dope.

Usually when its white, its really flaky too if I remember correctly.

Start off with a small dose and see what you got. Be safe, have fun.








Copped some THERAPY bags for the first time in a while. I remember

there was a shitty batch going around a few months back. These are

good ones, so dont worry COP THEM SHITS. Im noddin pretty hard.


----------



## missyKO

cookitcutitbagit said:


> nah man never had 13000...i copped SICKAMORE today...green stamp....it was OK



can you elaborate on the sickamore bags? this dude i sometimes deal with just told me he has them


----------



## okterrific

^^^^ Copped the red sickamore bags tonite from paterson they are pretty good noting specail they get the job done worth it if you come across it to get, good luck and be safe


----------



## Georgie25

Damn, that homicide bags are strong as shit. I was actually affraid I was going to O.D. I dont think it's fentanyl, just really strong dope as I still feel it 5 hours since I shot up. I prepped a whole bag of it but only got half the shot into the vein when it slipped out and missed the other half, causing a awesome dope blister. Even from that half a shot it was intense as shit, scary even, kept checking my heart to see if it was still beating, making sure I was breathing, etc. I don't even want to imagine what it would have been like if I hit the whole bag. 

I can see why they are called HOMICIDE now. People doing their regular multiple bag doses are in for some unexpected events once they bang this stuff. I'm afraid to even do the other 5 bags I have now.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Georgie25 said:


> Damn, that homicide bags are strong as shit. I was actually affraid I was going to O.D. I dont think it's fentanyl, just really strong dope as I still feel it 5 hours since I shot up. I prepped a whole bag of it but only got half the shot into the vein when it slipped out and missed the other half, causing a awesome dope blister. Even from that half a shot it was intense as shit, scary even, kept checking my heart to see if it was still beating, making sure I was breathing, etc. I don't even want to imagine what it would have been like if I hit the whole bag.
> 
> I can see why they are called HOMICIDE now. People doing their regular multiple bag doses are in for some unexpected events once they bang this stuff. I'm afraid to even do the other 5 bags I have now.



Damn, that's some crazy shit. I'm real paranoid too. So I know how you feel with checking your heart and seeing if you're still breathing. Look back a page. Purelife said he got some bags called like Wildcard or something and he overdosed. They were tested by the DEAos something and determined to be 94% pure. Luckily, he lived to tell us about it. Feel better Purelife! And to everyone else, be careful. Getting a good rush isn't worth trading your life for. Test a bag first. 

 Anyway, it seems like there has been some legitimate fire going around since the beginning of the month. I'm still getting those 13000 stamps and the CK stamps. Also, my boy says he's getting this stamp called Black Knight that's fire too. I'd say the 13000 is a little bit better than the CK. The count is excellent in both of them though, which is always nice. Also, I've heard through the loop that there is some fire coming out of Jersey City. Shit, I didn't even know you could cop up in that motherfucker. I'm going down to Mexico in a few weeks. Does anyone know if I can score powder down there or is it all that tar shit. Anyway, everyone be safe and keep those reports coming!!!!


----------



## Deez1234

Copped some Timberlands from Camden...
The bag didn't say timberland on it but it had the logo...

Best dope i have ever had in my LIFE. This is no joke....2 bags sniffed had me nodding so hard i could not even walk. I am not an inexperienced user either. I was also high for longer than i normally would have been, shit like 10 hours easy.....

Oh and the bags are fat as hell!!!! (9/10, at least) I have never seen anything like this. Also if i had to rate the quality i would say 9/10 also. In my opinion these are the bags us dopeheads live for!!


----------



## missyKO

shiggityshwow said:


> still gettin those KNOCKOUT ...in steel city.  first few weeks were bomb but i think they might be different now...quantity is still there but quality is down
> 
> any1 else get different ones?



yeah i'm still getting these too but the quality is the as bangin as the first day i got them. i did notice that the count was a but less but i'll take that over the quality going down anyday!


----------



## JerZfirE

Stamp: MOST WANTED

Graphic: Some kind of skull with a hat or somethin

Count: Pretty fat 7/10

Quality: 7

White, flaky, Brick City diesel.


----------



## RaoulDukes

Carl Landrover said:


> Got these in New Haven, been getting my other dope in Bridgeport for the last few months
> 
> *Stamp name:* UNBELIEVABLE
> *Stamp Color:* White bag, red coloring
> *Stamp Graphic (if any):* A Needle
> *Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* Very fine and white, smells like dope
> *Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* Neatly taped and packed
> *Quantity of Product:* 7.5/10 Usually New Haven bags are a little fatter, but this was pretty good.
> *Quality of Product:* These seem like 8/10 or at least a lot better than Bridgeport gear that I get
> *Other comments: I can't wait to shoot this tomorrow*


*

those Unbelievable bags are nice*


----------



## Molly2944

Hi Guys it has been a minute since I have posted. Well I was reviewing some of the posts and maybe my tolerance is different but here is my take on the Tom and Jerry's that are circulating again

Stamp Name- Tom and Jerry
Quantity 6

Quality 3/4

I saw some ratings of a 8 or nine and it is very rare that I find that around anymore. But I just Did yesterday LOL

Stamp Get it and Get
Quantity- 7
Quality 9

Ok guys I actually puked after doing two bags I can not tell you the last time that happened to me This stuff was great.


Stamp Rush

Quantity 8

Quality 7

These were not that bad but now as good as the Get it and Get's!!

Ok and then these I did not like

Stamp My Space

Quantity 6

Quality 5

Well that is my take on what I have done this week. It is so hot where I Live right now in upstate NY all of my connects are getting knocked. I hope it starts to cool down around here if you know what I mean. I hope I can review new stamps soon.


----------



## Modnaro

came across some of those all white push bags with the purple text in pittsburgh pa

quality- 6/10- sniffing 5 had me feeling good, the magic citys from the day before had me feeli g this good at 2.5 tho, theese remind me alot of the tom and jerrys i had yesterday too

size- most of them where slightly above average in weight, one of the five i had was really skimpy though


----------



## Sin City Bags

stamp: Respect
graphic: two hands shaking
count: 5/10
quality: 6/10
color: even tan

Average diesel


----------



## missfeelgood

Got a new stamp today from my boy who had the Knockouts. 

*Stamp name:* Take Over
*Stamp Color:* Blue
*Stamp Graphic (if any):* A hand holding the globe.
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* Very light tan (almost white), soft and flaky. 
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* The bags were folded and taped very neatly. The stamp wasn't centered (the fold went through the stamp on most of the bags).
*Quantity of Product:* 6/10 - Pretty average. They were a nice size.
*Quality of Product:* 7.5/10 - I smoked 1 bag and am feeling pretty nice. It usually takes me _at least_ 2 or 3 bags of average shit just to get off e, and then more to get actually fucked up.
*Other comments:* I really like this stamp so far. I only did 1 bag, but I'm still pretty impressed. I might be pickin up again tonight, so I'll see how I feel after multiple bags. My quality rating might change. We'll see.

PS - My boyfriend has signed up for BL. His username is Flat_Line, so everyone welcome him with open arms when he makes his first post! 

PSS - I really wanna find that Wildcard stamp that PureLife posted about not too long ago. If that shit will get me fucked up from doin 1/2 bag, I want it haha


----------



## mvd

Just got "more" of those *KNOCKOUT*s a few minutes ago... I say "more" because I think I got the proper bags this time, the ones that a lot of you all have done.  The last ones I got were *KNOCKOUT* but they were stamped in a lighter green, and I don't remember there being a graphic.  It's possible that it rubbed off, but I doubt it.

Anyway, these *KNOCKOUT*s are SO much better.

Stamp: *KNOCKOUT* -- As I said before, it's a deeper, darker green than the ones I had gotten previously.
Graphic: Boxing glove or something?
Quantity: 8/10 -- These motherfuckers are pretty fat. Not bursting at the seams or anything, but definitely more packed than usual.
Quality: 7-8/10; ROA: Insufflation -- One bag did me well, another was even better... about to top off with a third =] These are definitely better than the other *KNOCKOUT*s that I had done; it took all five bags I copped to feel much of anything.
Miscellany: The bags are folded and taped rather neatly; the fold isn't crooked nor is there tape hanging off the edges and whatnot.  Overall they are packaged probably a little better than most bags I've seen lately, and certainly when compared to the other *KNOCKOUT*s; they were pretty messy.  The lighting where I used was ambient at best so I couldn't see very well, but the product itself seemed just slightly off-white and very fine.  There are no big chunks or flakes.  Again, this is in contradiction with what I had gotten previously.  I feel that I can state rather conclusively that it's a different batch.

I feel like slamming the rest of these, but (1) Suboxone is still ass-fucking my receptors somehow, so whereas insufflation will get me high as hell, IV'ing doesn't work at all, and (2) it's hot as fucking balls out!  I don't feel like walking the few blocks up Central Ave. to the exchange! By traditional standards, I'm a pretty lazy dope fiend, I suppose.


----------



## Porkyprimecut

stamp: Nightmare
graphic: none
quality: 6.5-7.0/10

Very Nice
Camden


----------



## elbroski

Tom and Jerry

Text: Tom (red ink) Jerry (blue ink)
white bag, no graphic
Taped n stamped nice n neat, easy to unfold
Quality: I dunno what ya'll be wailing about how good these are, but i'd give 'em a 7/10 at best, they good i guess, but i was expected to get my socks knocked off, made me real tired too, but that could be the extra xanni 
Quantity: 4/10, skimp as fuck!
Powder was off-white tanish, little more white than usual though


----------



## okterrific

Hay all, Made a recent trip to P-town , Picked up the following they are excellnt bags and get you nice and nodding, Hopefully these great bags will lead the way for excellent dope in the coming weeks for this summer!!

Stamp name: FedEx
Stamp Color: White bag, Multi color red and purple stamp
Stamp Graphic (if any):None
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: white, flakey like it should be, also smells like dope
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Neatly taped and packed, some of the stamps are kinda sloppy stamped
Quantity of Product: 7.5/10 These are pretty good sized, Has a lot of product in them, no complaint
Quality of Product: 8/10 These are excellent bags the product is terrific and  gets you nioce and high after using only a few bags, these are def FIRE, get these if you can you won't be dissappointed
Other comments:These are from the same distrubutor as the FOR SALE stamp going around a few weeks ago, The quility is up there just as the for sales were. THese are great quility product and the size are nice and packed. You will be really happy if you get thwese bags they def kick ass and should be considered FIRE DOPE!!  BE SAFE AND GOOD LUCK YALL!


----------



## chrisinabox

missfeelgood said:


> Got a new stamp today from my boy who had the Knockouts.
> 
> *Stamp name:* Take Over
> *Stamp Color:* Blue
> *Stamp Graphic (if any):* A hand holding the globe.
> *Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* Very light tan (almost white), soft and flaky.
> *Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* The bags were folded and taped very neatly. The stamp wasn't centered (the fold went through the stamp on most of the bags).
> *Quantity of Product:* 6/10 - Pretty average. They were a nice size.
> *Quality of Product:* 7.5/10 - *I smoked 1 bag and am feeling pretty nice*. It usually takes me _at least_ 2 or 3 bags of average shit just to get off e, and then more to get actually fucked up.
> *Other comments:* I really like this stamp so far. I only did 1 bag, but I'm still pretty impressed. I might be pickin up again tonight, so I'll see how I feel after multiple bags. My quality rating might change. We'll see.
> 
> PS - My boyfriend has signed up for BL. His username is Flat_Line, so everyone welcome him with open arms when he makes his first post!
> 
> PSS - I really wanna find that Wildcard stamp that PureLife posted about not too long ago. If that shit will get me fucked up from doin 1/2 bag, I want it haha




do you normally smoke your heroin?? i see your from new jersey which probably means your getting typical south american #4 heroin. isn't it a huge waste smoking that kind? like i know heroin base and black tar heroin are good for smoking but does it actually work well that way? why not just snort it?


----------



## Carl Landrover

chrisinabox said:


> do you normally smoke your heroin?? i see your from new jersey which probably means your getting typical south american #4 heroin. isn't it a huge waste smoking that kind? like i know heroin base and black tar heroin are good for smoking but does it actually work well that way? why not just snort it?



I heard it works pretty decently.

I barely tried it, didn't like the taste at all though. Might have felt something, but I was worried about wasting it.


----------



## okterrific

^^^It def is possible to smoke NJ powder heroin, All you need is a lighter , some tinfoil , and a straw, It takes a few tries to master it, But once you got it down there is no waste at all, And also smoking the heroin hits you just as fast as shooting it, where as snorting it takes about 10-15 min for you to feel it. I sometime do smoke the powder heroin as i enjoy the taste and the high, But in my expericence the high from chasing the dragon does not last as long as shooting or snorting the product, But it does the job well and gets you pretty damn high.If you have a few bags it def worth a try who knows you may perfer it, just make sure you hold everything steady and tight so  yoyu dont end up losing the product  or wasting it all, Good lcuk report back if anyone tries this method I am curious to what 1st timers using this method think! Peace


----------



## Sin City Bags

still gettin that 13000 diesel and it's still getting mehigh as fuck.


----------



## Khadijah

just a note ppl dont be postin about how to smoke heroin if you want to learn about that put it in the basic drug discussion, not tryna yell at nobody but we always be gettn mad off topic in this thread so im just givin a heads up to keep it on the stamp talk or ya post gonna end up unapproved  Well  carry on

Ill second that on the Fedex bags, all around nice ish some very short bags tho just a few outta the ones i got, some are fat but a couple are a lil skimp but the quality very good so it makes up for, i would much rather have these than the Dead End stamp i got recently it was green with a tombstone and that ish was GARBAGE, also the hot souce went from fire to total shit, I booted 7 in one shot and did not get even the slightest rush, i barely felt it at all, stay away from em both, im very disappointed since my connect for those is great prices but at that quality i rather pay one or two more $$ per bag and get somethin worth my while......


----------



## Sin City Bags

lacey k said:


> just a note ppl dont be postin about how to smoke heroin if you want to learn about that put it in the basic drug discussion, not tryna yell at nobody but we always be gettn mad off topic in this thread so im just givin a heads up to keep it on the stamp talk or ya post gonna end up unapproved  Well  carry on
> 
> Ill second that on the Fedex bags, all around nice ish some very short bags tho just a few outta the ones i got, some are fat but a couple are a lil skimp but the quality very good so it makes up for, i would much rather have these than the Dead End stamp i got recently it was green with a tombstone and that ish was GARBAGE, also the hot souce went from fire to total shit, I booted 7 in one shot and did not get even the slightest rush, i barely felt it at all, stay away from em both, im very disappointed since my connect for those is great prices but at that quality i rather pay one or two more $$ per bag and get somethin worth my while......



Word to that Lace. I'd rather have 3 bags of absolute fire than a bundle of garbage any day. Try for that 13000 stamp. It's well worthy of fire status. Even my friend who boots 6 at a time only does 2 1/2 of these and is rushin like crazy.


----------



## Flat_Line

Hey everyone, I'm new to Bluelight. My girlfriend, missfeelgood, turned me on to this site.

*Stamp name:* *Smoking Gun*
*Stamp Graphic (if any):* A handgun.
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* Very white and somewhat flaky.
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* The stamp was very sloppy and smudged and the fold was quite uneven, too.
*Quantity of Product:* 7/10 - They were a pretty decent size.
*Quality of Product:* 7/10 - I normally shoot like 3 or 4 at a time, but with this stuff I only did two and I felt pretty damn good with a wicked head rush.
*Other comments:* This stamp is, in my opinion, equally as good as stamps like *Knockout* and *Take Over*.


----------



## missfeelgood

got those *Smoking Gun*s for the first time in a little while today. They're definitely better than they were last time we had them. They went up a little in size and went up a decent amount in quality.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: Black Knight
Graphic: no graphic, it just says BLACK KNIGHT in red ink
Count: 9/10 huge bags
Quality: 6/10 pretty good, better than average
Color: it's the color of sand at the beach
Packing: neat packing job. Taped well

This diesel is perfectly fine and acceptable. No one should have bad things to say about it. Peace!!!


----------



## yo_bot

there's these gucci bags going around my way that are jus absolutely fucking weak
red ink
gucci
with some kind of graphic
i'd avoid these


----------



## PureLife

I'm doing better. Avoid WildCard bags, they will kill you. There's plenty of knockoffs of them going around right now.


----------



## Molly2944

phrozen said:


> PureLife, you do you realize that now you've said that everyone is going to go out looking for them...




I agree with what you just said. Even though this post was out a bit ago the biggest turn on for a lot of junkies I know is knowing that there is shit out there that people have od'd on. That does not make people stay away it makes them want it.


----------



## tinMan1373

Stamp: New Arrival
Graphic: Eagle, stamped in gold with gold lettering
Count: 3/4 a little skimp looked good when I saw them though
Quality: 1/10 Have to say pretty much garbage usually 2 bags will have me feeling it but nothing off of this.
Color: Looked promising, nice light tannish color.
Packing: Neat packaging, wasn't taped, each was individually sealed shut in plastic. 

Got it in New Haven, first time picking up street dope in awhile, and can't say couldn't be more disappointed.


----------



## Sin City Bags

stamp: 9000
graphic: 9000 in black ink
count: 10/10 biggest bag i've ever seen
quality: 8-9/10
color: sandy tanish white

same guys who have the 13000 but the bags are bigger!


----------



## warmnscratchy

Some New Bags from Newark

"Blackjack" in black ink   no graphic.

count: 6

quality: 8

these bags are good. the stamp looks shady like it wouldnt be good, but it is. Just goes to show you ya never know until you do it. if you see em get em


----------



## Khadijah

9eleven bags (the ele9ven) ones, green stamp...Stay away...Its sum bullchit yo. Im the first one to say stamp  colors dont mean shit, but lately the green stamps just been beatass.  Once again i really dont think there is some kind of  color coded system for quality but i rarely ever get fire in green or black stamps, where red and purple and two-tone especially, always seems to be dependable to be better than average quality. Anyways, i got court early in the am so i aint gona be spendin much time on here tonite but i jus wanted to put that out there that the 9elevens are still weak.......


----------



## Carl Landrover

lacey k said:


> 9eleven bags (the ele9ven) ones, green stamp...Stay away...Its sum bullchit yo. Im the first one to say stamp  colors dont mean shit, but lately the green stamps just been beatass.  Once again i really dont think there is some kind of  color coded system for quality but i rarely ever get fire in green or black stamps, where red and purple and two-tone especially, always seems to be dependable to be better than average quality. Anyways, i got court early in the am so i aint gona be spendin much time on here tonite but i jus wanted to put that out there that the 9elevens are still weak.......



That's funny, anytime I got green stamps in the fall/winter they were really good.

Red was consistently good, but a step below green.

Purple was to be avoided


I got some green THE HULKS last summer and they were only so/so.



*Stamp name:* FRIDAY THE 13TH
*Stamp Color:* Red
*Stamp Graphic (if any):* None
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* Tan, looked pretty clear in the syringe
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* Fairly neat and clear stamp, tape was hard to break open
*Quantity of Product:* 6/10, average, the other bags I got in New Haven were fatter which was disappointing since I bought a little more than a bun of these

*Quality of Product:*Hard to rate since these are the first bags I booted from New Haven. I did get to snort them, but it was after shooting them and it just couldn't compare.

Um 7/10? I'd say somewhere around 6.5-7/10 About as good as the KICKING ASS bags


*Other comments:* HOLY SHIT!!! I've had a couple of IV experiences, the best being with 3 of the JOHN DOE bags from Bridgeport, but that was until I shot up 2 of these FRIDAY THE 13TH bags! 

The rush I had was amazing and the nod afterward was awesome! I was high for soooo long too. It was unfortunate I had to go to work about 90 minutes after shooting it. I remember bending down to sweep some dirt up in the dustpan and nodding out over the broom!   Good times. :D


----------



## CityDub32

Anyone come across THE GREEN FLASH ? P burgh area


----------



## Molly2944

I got these bags called Ghostbusters with black ink

Ghostbusters
Quality- 6/10

Quantity 7.5/10

These bags were a bit above average not too bad but not great either. 

Has anyone ever done these bags before??


----------



## yo_bot

what's up with wild cards? real strong or fentanyl?


----------



## yo_bot

Bentley
bentley wings graphic
decent size/half filled bottom fold
average-weak potentcy
dirty cuts

570
average size
weak poentcy
dirty cuts


----------



## addictanon

STAMP NAME: KNOCKOUT

COLOR: GREEN

GRAPHIC: BOXING GLOVE OR BOXER OR SOMETHING

QUANITY:7

QUALITY: 7

OTHER: PRETTY GOOD, NOT SURE IF THEY LIVED UP QUITE TO THE HYPE I EXPECTED.. 


_________________________

STAMP NAME: SUPERBAD

COLOR: PURPLE

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY: 6

QUALITY: 8

OTHER: BAGS WERE BANGIN'


__________________________

STAMP NAME: TOM AND JERRY

COLOR: BLUE AND RED

GRAPHIC: NONE

QUANITY: 6

QUALITY: 6.5

OTHER: PRETTY GOOD, A LITTLE ABOVE AVG, I LIKED 'EM

____________________________



Also came across a stamp today called Columbian Coffee, its a green stamp. I'll review it later or tomorrow..


----------



## JerZfirE

warmnscratchy said:


> Some New Bags from Newark
> 
> "Blackjack" in black ink   no graphic.
> 
> count: 6
> 
> quality: 8
> 
> these bags are good. the stamp looks shady like it wouldnt be good, but it is. Just goes to show you ya never know until you do it. if you see em get em




I just copped some of these BLACKJACK bags. warmandscratchy aint

bullshittin, these bags are fuckin bangin. Two thumbs up fo sho!!


----------



## Molly2944

I just copped these bags called OK

Stamp Name OK
Graphic the OK has a red circle around it and the lettering is in Red
Quality- 6/10
Quantity 7.5/10

The size was not bad and they were a bit above average like the ghostbusters I got. My new connect does not seem to get his bags in P-Town like the other guy I was using before he got busted. I don't see my stamps that I have been getting on here anymore I loved it when they came from P-Town I dont know where these are coming from but I don't see them rated on here. If anyone has seen these or the ghostbusters or Rush let me know.


----------



## Molly2944

yo_bot said:


> what's up with wild cards? real strong or fentanyl?



I dont know what is up with the wildcards but when I read how strong they were I wanted to get them. You said to watch out for them and stay away but usually when someone od's or says how strong they are it makes alot of junkies want that stuff. Sad but true!!!


----------



## missfeelgood

addictanon said:


> STAMP NAME: KNOCKOUT
> 
> COLOR: GREEN
> 
> GRAPHIC: BOXING GLOVE OR BOXER OR SOMETHING
> 
> QUANITY:7
> 
> QUALITY: 7
> 
> OTHER: PRETTY GOOD, NOT SURE IF THEY LIVED UP QUITE TO THE HYPE I EXPECTED..
> 
> __________________________
> 
> STAMP NAME: TOM AND JERRY
> 
> COLOR: BLUE AND RED
> 
> GRAPHIC: NONE
> 
> QUANITY: 6
> 
> QUALITY: 6.5
> 
> OTHER: PRETTY GOOD, A LITTLE ABOVE AVG, I LIKED 'EM



There's a Knockout copycat going around, apparently, that isn't as good. The real ones are a darker green than the copycat. Luckily, my guy has the original Knockouts, Smoking Guns, Take Overs and Still Rolling bags consistently, so it's really nice 

Also, the Tom and Jerrys aren't as good as they were a week ago. The quality of this new batch is definitely down from the last batch.


----------



## JerZfirE

A few weeks ago, I think SIN CITY BAGS posted

about this stamp, and said that it was GARBAGE.



Stamp: KING OF DOPE

Graphic: Crown

Count: 4/5 /10

Quality: 5/10

These werent too bad when I got them, nothing crazy

but they got the job done IMO. Maybe kinda short high.


Other: Dope was white and was HUGE flakes. No powder

in these bags at all. Flakes were so big it was hard to get

the shit out of the fuckin bags! Shit had to be scraped out.

It was some of the weirdest shit Ive seen outta Newark.


----------



## Sin City Bags

yo_bot said:


> what's up with wild cards? real strong or fentanyl?



Purelife posted that they tested 93% pure for heroin 7% quinine as the cutting agent.


----------



## Sin City Bags

yo_bot said:


> Bentley
> bentley wings graphic
> decent size/half filled bottom fold
> average-weak potentcy
> dirty cuts
> 
> 570
> average size
> weak poentcy
> dirty cuts



I had those 570 bags. Fucking shitty dope and they burned my nose like crazy.


----------



## addictanon

missfeelgood said:


> There's a Knockout copycat going around, apparently, that isn't as good. The real ones are a darker green than the copycat. Luckily, my guy has the original Knockouts, Smoking Guns, Take Overs and Still Rolling bags consistently, so it's really nice
> 
> Also, the Tom and Jerrys aren't as good as they were a week ago. The quality of this new batch is definitely down from the last batch.




They were definatly a darker green.. They were good, I'm just saying I expected fire..


----------



## StampHead

Hey guys I've been viewing this thread for a while and finally decided to join.  Here are some of the recent shit I've been getting.. these are probably older stamps for a lot of you guys, but I live in Upstate NY and my usual dude will have the same stamp for about a month or two straight, but there are some other random stamps that come around also.  


Stamp name: The Carter
Stamp Graphic: A city skyline
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Very light tan, close to being whitish, and its fairly soft and flaky.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:  Most bags were neatly folded, although some looked like they were rushed.  The stamp was neat on most bags, and the top of the skyline sometimes would extend to the reverse of the bag.  Tape tears easily.
Quantity of Product: 4 to 7/10 - Some bags were nice, but others seemed a little small.
Quality of Product: 7/10 - Pretty nice stuff... 4 or 5 IV'd would get me good.
Other comments: I was getting this stuff between early Feb to mid April.. When mixed there would be a little cut left behind, but nothing major.

Stamp name:  Blood Sport
Stamp Graphic: It's hard to tell what it is
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: This stuff is really white, not even close to being tan.  Super huge flakes that like to stick to the bag for some reason.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Stamps are pretty neat, I just can't tell what the graphic is for the life of me.  
Quantity of Product: 4 - 7/10... pretty much the same as The Carter I was getting before
Quality of Product: 5 - 6/10 - I've had to increase my dose by a bag since getting these, but that may be due to tolerance... who knows
Other comments: Pretty average stuff, but it does the job.  I was getting these same stamps last Summer or Fall, and these seem to be a little better and bigger, but not by much.  It mixes much clearer than The Carter does.

Stamp name: Last Call
Stamp Graphic: A phone w/ the receiver off the hook.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Some of the darkest stuff I've gotten lately, light brown to brown in color, and more powdery than the other stuff.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Nicely done stamps and cleanly folded bags.
Quantity of Product: 3 - 6.5/10... Some were pathetically small, others were nice
Quality of Product: 7/10 - My friends and I really liked this stuff, but it was around in limited quantities..
Other comments: This stuff mixes real dark and gives a nice rush.

I'll post others as I remember or as they come.  One stamp I haven't seen on here that my friend who goes to school in the city is raving about is called 1080, and I believe he said the stamp is either blue or black.  He says the bags are real fat and its real quality stuff. 

Also, last Fall I got these bags called Wild Wild West with a graphic that had like stars and maybe guns above it... and they were the fattest and best bags I maybe have ever got.   They were pretty legendary among me and my friends, and unfortunately I only grabbed a brick and it was never around again.   Does anyone else have memories as fond of this stamp as I do?  

Sorry for the long and possibly rambling post... After lurking for months I've had a lot of stuff I've wanted to post, but never did...


----------



## PureLife

I od'd AGAIN and was revived with narcon. The bags were 

bag: Still Rollin 
color: red
graphic: dice
quantity: 6 ( average amount of dope)
quality: 9/10 easy no doubt about it.

I shot one and got REALLY fucking high. Then shot another like 20 min. later and hit the floor. paramedics came and all that. My girl who needs 15-20 bags a day to maintain ( 15 to be feeling groovy all day, 20 to be on the nod) On average she does 5 bag shots of good dope to get the sickness away, and 8 bag shots to be on the nod. She shot THREE of these and was nodding for a good 4-5 hours STRAIGHT. The reason i OD is because my tolerance is low, but usually i  can handle a 3 bag shot no problem with your average dope. The dope thats going around our spot is fucking FIRE. If your being stupid and load up your average 7 bag shot you will most likely overdose. So please, for all you guys and gals who cop in B, be FUCKING careful PLEASE.  I know they sell garbage there sometimes, so on occasion its a little hit or miss.( not if you know an actually dealer). I doubt many, if any of you actually cop there considering I've NEVER seen a white person there, EVER.


----------



## JerZfirE

Stamp: TOP TEN

Graphic: N/A

Count: varies

Quality: Im guessing its an 8 or better. I only did one

because I had other shit left over from yesterday that

I did, but my boy shot three and was RETARDED. He looked

ALL fucked up, and couldnt keep his eyes open and his voice

was all low and shit. Everyone was asking him if he was alright.

I thought he was gonna fuckin fall out after we left the spot.

Color/Texture: Off white, little chunky powder.


----------



## okterrific

Hey People, Just got back from a recent trip of many this past week to P-town, lol. Just want to let people no about these FIRE bags I just copped, They are Gucci stamp and are a terrific super duper product get your hands on these while you can,cause these are some terrific fire dope!!

Stamp name: GUCCI
Stamp Color: Two tone color-Gren and Red
Stamp Graphic (if any): None
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Super white color, and nice and flakey like it should be.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: The stamps were pretty neat and orderly, But the packing job sucked some bags were folded the wropng way with the satmp inside and it looked like they didnt take their hard time packing these.
Quantity of Product: 6/10 the size of these bags varied some were really nice some were a lil smaller than others.

Quality of Product:7.5-8/10 These bags are some above average desiel, They get you nice and high off just a lil amount, After doing 3 of them I was nodding off my ass on my chair for a good amount of time, I was nodding and falling asleep on my keyboard, LOL Get these if you come across them worth it to stock up its that good, they are some good FIRE product and you will def be a very happy dope feen when you try these.


Other comments: Hopefully these fire ass bags are just a begining trend for whats to come this coming summer, hopefully it just gets better from here,And more fire hits the streets, so we all can have a terrific nodding summer, Good luck and be safe, Peace


----------



## elbroski

name: Corn Pops
graphic: none
color: orange text
Taped neatly and legible stamp

I got this off a random dude I've never seen before, my boy was all out.

quality: 6/10, I was off sick and buzzed after three, and the high was smooth, but for some reason I couldn't get my nod on and was just generally not too fucked up
quantity: most of the bags were pretty decent, 7/10

The dope was light tanish and real flaky, fell right apart (not that dope is hard to break up or nething lol)

Also got a random "burberry" stamp, it was black with what looked like a horse above it?  Didn't do it though.


----------



## JerZfirE

okterrific said:


> Other comments: Hopefully these fire ass bags are just a begining trend for whats to come this coming summer, hopefully it just gets better from here,And more fire hits the streets, so we all can have a terrific nodding summer, Good luck and be safe, Peace




Looks like its happening already. People have been posting about 

getting good dope lately. I know Ive been getting the goods.


----------



## jtbrick

*Heed your own advice*



PureLife said:


> I od'd AGAIN and was revived with narcon. The bags were
> 
> bag: Still Rollin
> color: red
> graphic: dice
> quantity: 6 ( average amount of dope)
> quality: 9/10 easy no doubt about it.
> 
> I shot one and got REALLY fucking high. Then shot another like 20 min. later and hit the floor. paramedics came and all that. My girl who needs 15-20 bags a day to maintain ( 15 to be feeling groovy all day, 20 to be on the nod) On average she does 5 bag shots of good dope to get the sickness away, and 8 bag shots to be on the nod. She shot THREE of these and was nodding for a good 4-5 hours STRAIGHT. The reason i OD is because my tolerance is low, but usually i  can handle a 3 bag shot no problem with your average dope. The dope thats going around our spot is fucking FIRE. If your being stupid and load up your average 7 bag shot you will most likely overdose. So please, for all you guys and gals who cop in B, be FUCKING careful PLEASE.  I know they sell garbage there sometimes, so on occasion its a little hit or miss.( not if you know an actually dealer). I doubt many, if any of you actually cop there considering I've NEVER seen a white person there, EVER.



This is your 2nd post this week telling OTHERS to be careful because you overdosed.....twice. Maybe YOU should be careful homie.


----------



## PureLife

> Stamp name: GUCCI
> Stamp Color: Two tone color-Gren and Red



Had the same two-tone gucci last summer. Obviously different dope, but this summer is going to be CRAZY with good dope.


----------



## missfeelgood

PureLife said:


> I od'd AGAIN and was revived with narcon. The bags were
> 
> bag: Still Rollin
> color: red
> graphic: dice
> quantity: 6 ( average amount of dope)
> quality: 9/10 easy no doubt about it.
> 
> I shot one and got REALLY fucking high. Then shot another like 20 min. later and hit the floor. paramedics came and all that. My girl who needs 15-20 bags a day to maintain ( 15 to be feeling groovy all day, 20 to be on the nod) On average she does 5 bag shots of good dope to get the sickness away, and 8 bag shots to be on the nod. She shot THREE of these and was nodding for a good 4-5 hours STRAIGHT. The reason i OD is because my tolerance is low, but usually i  can handle a 3 bag shot no problem with your average dope. The dope thats going around our spot is fucking FIRE. If your being stupid and load up your average 7 bag shot you will most likely overdose. So please, for all you guys and gals who cop in B, be FUCKING careful PLEASE.  I know they sell garbage there sometimes, so on occasion its a little hit or miss.( not if you know an actually dealer). I doubt many, if any of you actually cop there considering I've NEVER seen a white person there, EVER.



I've been getting these, too, but I think the *Smoking Gun* shit is better than these. I threw up from the *Smoking Gun*. These *Still Rollin* bags are definitely some bangin shit, though. 

My boy ODd on 3 *Knockout*s last week. I get all these stamps from the same guy (and the *Take Over*s) and it's all fire. 

Did you get the *Wild Card*s from the same guy you got the *Still Rollin* from?


----------



## Porkyprimecut

Mail Out

white & flakey

8/10

Camden

Really good


----------



## JerZfirE

An update on the TOP TEN bags I posted about last night....

They are definitely a 9. I shot TWO bags and Im FUCKED UP.

Im nodding hard and dripping with sweat. I also feel like Im

gonna throw up, which I havent done in a long time. I was

actually scared after I shot up because the rush was crazy.

Keep an eye out for these, they are FIRE. Be careful with

these bags. They will knock you on your ass. The dope is so

good that it took me 20 minutes to post this shit haha.


----------



## Carl Landrover

PureLife said:


> Had the same two-tone gucci last summer. Obviously different dope, but this summer is going to be CRAZY with good dope.



For real! The last few times I've copped now has all been really good stuff. 


*Stamp name:* I AM LEGEND
*Stamp Color:* White bag, purplish/black color....I've never seen this color stamp before
*Stamp Graphic (if any): *None
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* Tan, very fine powder, has that really great dope smell. The smell took me back to a time a few years back. 

*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* Fairly neat and clear stamp, tape was hard to break open

*Quantity of Product: *7.5/10, these New Haven bags be fat!

Quality of Product: Between 8 and 8.5/10. Really good dope, very, very clean feeling and nice euphoric buzz. Even got a little rush immediately after sniffing, which makes me feel quite unfortunate that I can't shoot these. I had a kickass nod last night off 2, just sniffing! 

Similar feel to the UNBELIEVABLE bags.

Other comments: Bags like this make it sooooo much harder to imagine stopping. This is the LAST TIME I'm doing dope though, so I'm going to enjoy it.

Well, I mean, it's the LAST TIME, until the next time I do dope.


----------



## missyKO

TAKE OVER

Okay I'm not so sure about these bags. I mean yeah they had my eyes rolling in the back of my head and on the nod so in many senses, they're fire. But on the other hand they gave me a strange high and had my nose clogged like a motherfucker. Being that I sniff, I'm used to a runny nose but a stuffy nose is horrible especially when I have to get stuff in it. That sounds kind of nasty but I'm sure at least some of you can relate to this. Also, the powder is pure white which makes me weary. I'm not familiar with the different cuts used and other technical shit being that I've basically been in the dope game alone for years, but that also don't mean I don't know how to rate shit. Anyway, after doing a significant amount less than usual, I was hunched over the computer for who knows how long. And the high lasts a while which is good, but like I said, it's different. I'm not going to include a rating in this post- I'm gonna give it some more time. 

My boy said these were "taking over the hood"(yes he said that! ha) and in high demand so has anyone else come across these and know what I'm talking about?


----------



## missfeelgood

missyKO said:


> TAKE OVER
> 
> Okay I'm not so sure about these bags. I mean yeah they had my eyes rolling in the back of my head and on the nod so in many senses, they're fire. But on the other hand they gave me a strange high and had my nose clogged like a motherfucker. Being that I sniff, I'm used to a runny nose but a stuffy nose is horrible especially when I have to get stuff in it. That sounds kind of nasty but I'm sure at least some of you can relate to this. Also, the powder is pure white which makes me weary. I'm not familiar with the different cuts used and other technical shit being that I've basically been in the dope game alone for years, but that also don't mean I don't know how to rate shit. Anyway, after doing a significant amount less than usual, I was hunched over the computer for who knows how long. And the high lasts a while which is good, but like I said, it's different. I'm not going to include a rating in this post- I'm gonna give it some more time.
> 
> My boy said these were "taking over the hood"(yes he said that! ha) and in high demand so has anyone else come across these and know what I'm talking about?



I get the *Take Over* bags but I smoke it, so I can't help you with the stuffy nose thing.


----------



## njsurf121

JerZfirE said:


> Stamp: TOP TEN
> 
> Graphic: N/A
> 
> Count: varies
> 
> Quality: Im guessing its an 8 or better. I only did one
> 
> because I had other shit left over from yesterday that
> 
> I did, but my boy shot three and was RETARDED. He looked
> 
> ALL fucked up, and couldnt keep his eyes open and his voice
> 
> was all low and shit. Everyone was asking him if he was alright.
> 
> I thought he was gonna fuckin fall out after we left the spot.
> 
> Color/Texture: Off white, little chunky powder.



Top Tens were really good, i just got a couple Slick Talks down in ptown and i did 2 and they fucked me up like crazy i was drenched in sweat and i thru up haha shit was wild


----------



## anomic

So this is my first post on Bluelight but I felt the need to post since the stuff I got was bangin and there hasn't been good stuff around for the last few weeks that didn't have fentanyl in it.

bag: ABSOLUTE
color: blue bag, black font. Dope is very light tan. 
graphic: none, just the word
quantity: 6
quality:  8.5

This stuff is probably the best around right now in my area, if you can get it go for it. The person I was with said "I have never been so high off of 2 bags in my life." He shot it in a bathroom and feel asleep washing his hands ha. The dope looks very "clean", perfect color, perfect consistency. Packaged very neatly too. Too bad I got beat for 3 bags though so I'm pissed about that. 

bag: Game Time
color: black i think.. can't remember
graphic: none i think..
quantity: 8
quality: This one is tough bc the stuff looks like complete crap and sticks to the bag and stuff but it still gave a good rush so maybe a 6. If you've had the "hardcore" that the dude had before these, it looks just like that stuff but I think it's slightly better.


----------



## elbroski

Name: Gangster Party (blue text)
Graphic: blue gun below the words
Taped nice n neat, stamp all legible, none were blank
Quality: very smooth clean high, not fire but I give em a 7/10, they good
Quantity: most of em were a solid 6/10, but a few were like halfway filled i swear, like the fattest i've ever seen 

copped these from a dif. dude, i was def. not unhappy with these, if you see em cop em.  Anyone else ever hear of these? no one is familiar with em and i was j/w what ne1 elses opinion was on them.


----------



## warmnscratchy

JerZfirE said:


> A few weeks ago, I think SIN CITY BAGS posted
> 
> about this stamp, and said that it was GARBAGE.
> 
> 
> 
> Stamp: KING OF DOPE
> 
> Graphic: Crown
> 
> Count: 4/5 /10
> 
> Quality: 5/10
> 
> These werent too bad when I got them, nothing crazy
> 
> but they got the job done IMO. Maybe kinda short high.
> 
> 
> Other: Dope was white and was HUGE flakes. No powder
> 
> in these bags at all. Flakes were so big it was hard to get
> 
> the shit out of the fuckin bags! Shit had to be scraped out.
> 
> It was some of the weirdest shit Ive seen outta Newark.


I had them a while ago. Complete shit. I'd give it a 2.


----------



## warmnscratchy

missfeelgood said:


> Got some of those Frank Lucas bags that were mentioned a while back last night. I wasn't too impressed with them. Smoked 2 and felt okay but nothing special.
> 
> I still like the Knockouts best right now. It seems like all my dealers have pretty bunk shit right now except the one I get the Knockouts from.



The good good frank lucas is either red text or blue text but i get the feeling many people like to use that name. Im mad late in catchin this post but saw it and wanted to clarify.


----------



## Sin City Bags

stamp: Slick Talk
graphic: SLICK TALK
count 8/10
quality: 8-9/10 fire

wow, there is fire everywhere!!!!


----------



## Sin City Bags

njsurf121 said:


> Top Tens were really good, i just got a couple Slick Talks down in ptown and i did 2 and they fucked me up like crazy i was drenched in sweat and i thru up haha shit was wild



I had the slick talks today. Fire!!!!!


----------



## missfeelgood

warmnscratchy said:


> The good good frank lucas is either red text or blue text but i get the feeling many people like to use that name. Im mad late in catchin this post but saw it and wanted to clarify.



The ones that post was about were red and they weren't very good. I got green ones not too long ago and they were bangin. But they were from an open air dealer who I only saw once because none of my people were around, so I haven't gotten it since then.


----------



## CityDub32

Stamp - BITTEN 

Quailty - 6.5 

Quanity - ranged from 7 to 3 in the 11 i got

Im fucking rocked though smoking Skywalker weed


----------



## cbecker525

i just had them "bitten" bags tonight too. just the word bitten in green. they were pretty small but they were good, no complaints...


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: Still Rollin'
Graphic: a pair of dice
Count: 8/10 (I've been copping big bags lately)
Quality: 7-8/10 It's pretty fucking nice shit, I just think my tolerance is getting higher
Color: tan/white leaning more white
Packing: neat but the tape is hard to break

Pretty solid diesel. I'm high and that's all that matters folks.


----------



## Dead_Flowers

Stamp: Knockout
Appearence: Blue bags with no stamp.
Count: Great count, 9/10
Quality: Excellent quality, 9/10
Color: Off-white. The powder darkens when mixed with water.

These are amazing bags, by far the best available at the moment.


----------



## okterrific

Its a new day , New trip, New stamp from everyones favorite city P-town. These bags are preetty decent and get you high and feeling great.

Name: MEDUSA

Graphic: PURPLE STAMP WITH GRAPHIC OF GREEK MEDUSA

Quality: THEY WERE TERRIFIC PRODUCT, AFTER USING 5 OF THEM I CAUGHT A SUPER STRONG NOD AND WAS FEELING EXCELLENT, RATE THEM 7/10

Quantity:THE SIZE OF THESE ALL VERY THE SAME, THE AMOUNT OF PRODUCT IN EACH BAG WAS EQUAL, THE SIZE IS AVERAGE, RATE THEM 6.5/10

Other:ANOTHER GOOD BACTH OF BAGS HITTING THE STREETS, ITS GONNA BE A A TERRIFIC NODDING SUMMER FOR SURE THE WAY IT HAS BEEN GOING SO FAR!!  THESE ARE DECENT QUILITY BAGS, IF YOU HAPPEN TO COME ACROSS THESE THEY ARE DEF WORTH IT TO PICK THEM UP, THEY GET THE JOB DONE AND DO IT WELL, SOME PEOPLE MAY REMEBER THIS PARTICULAR STAMP WAS AROUND ABOUT A MONTH OR SO AGO, I FEEL THAT THIS IS A DIFFRENT BATCH AND IT A MUCH BETTER PRODUCT THAN BEFORE. ALSO IN THE PAST WHENEVER I HAVE GOTTEN A PURPLE SATMP THE PRODUCT HAS BEEN SOME FIRE DESIEL, I AM AWARE THAT THE COLORS OF THE STAMPS DON'T MEAN SHIT BUT JUST LEETING PEOPLE KNOW I HAVE YET TO COME ACROSS A SHITTY WEAK BAG WHEN THE SATMP WAS PURPLE, IM SURE OTHERS CAN ALSO RELATE. BE SAFE, PEACE.


----------



## yo_bot

any one had any platinum stamps?


----------



## addictanon

Stamp name: Superbad

color: Red

graphic: None

quanity: 7

quality: 8.5

other: Straight fire! Best shit ive had in a while! The purple stamped superbads were good, but these shits are fire! 

_____________________________

stamp name: Gucci

color: Red

graphic: Yes

quanity: 4

quality: 5

other comments: I only had a few of these, somebody gave me them to try.. All of the ones i had were pretty small.. I would avoid these if something else is available...
_____________________________________

stamp name: Columbian coffee

color: Green

graphic: None that i remember

quanity: 6

quality: 5

other comments: Pretty decent shit, nothing special..

______________________________________

stamp name: There was no stamp at all

color:

Graphic:

Quanity: 5

quality: 6.5

other comments: Was actually pretty good..

________________________________________




also, got some shit called boston george with a green stamp, and death race with a red stamp that i will review later or tomorrow or something..


----------



## PureLife

> Did you get the Wild Cards from the same guy you got the Still Rollin from?



Same spot, different people. I've also had copycats of both bags;


----------



## JerseyJunkie

Meant to post this a few days ago but never got around to logging on to BlueLight. Went and copped with PorkyPrimeCut like we usually do, but my dudes at the Nightmare set in Camden weren't out so we went to another part of the city and copped...

*Mail Out*

With a picture of a mailbox

The bags were blue and slightly wider than the ones I usually get. I was a little sketched by the way the bags looked and the way the deal went down but let me tell you, this is some of the best diesel I've ever done in my life!

Quality: 8.5/10 for sure...some of the best shit I've ever done...definetely danker than the Nightmare shit I usually cop.

Hopefully PorkyPrimeCut gets down here soon so we can go cop, I'm fucking sick as hell.


----------



## MrSn0w

Stamp name: Brain Storm
Stamp Color: Green
Stamp Graphic (if any): picture of a brain above the name of bag
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 0   some of the bags have one empty and one full one taped together becarefull if u get these and count what u got
Quantity of Product:6 (stuff sticks to inside of bag)
Quality of Product: 6 so so
Other comments: Like I said above if u get these just becareful and count what u got and make sure u scrape the bags or u will loose a lot of product


----------



## tripstar

Name:  Black Diamond
Graphic:  picture of a diamond : black ink
Quantity:  3-6/10
Quality:  6/10
Comment:  The amount of powder in each bag varied way to much.

Name:  Myspace
Graphic:  (none) : red ink
Quantity:  6.5/10
Quality:  6/10
Comment:  An all around decent bag.


----------



## yo_bot

Name: Platinum
Graphic: yes, i can't make out what it is though
Quantity: 8 / 10 
Quality: 6.5 / 10
Comment: last fold is at least half full after flicking it, it is fairly good shit quality wise and there was not alot of nasty shit in the water/cotton after filtering the solution. i'm happy with these.


----------



## tinMan1373

**snip**. So far only good one's I've heard of are Unbelievables from Carl. Going in tomorrow hopefully can find some of those.


----------



## JerZfirE

Stamp: DUFFLE BAG

Graphic: Bag with a rope tying it shut.

Count: 4-6/10

Quality: 6/10 Not bad. I shot two and they hit

me hard as fuck at first, but didnt stay as intense.

Overall good stuff though. They get the job done.

Color/Consistency: Off-white and pretty powdery.

Ive ony been gettin some pretty white dope lately.


----------



## Pct

wow i know many of these bags... I liked the gucci bags but the ones I got were multicolor stamp, got me close to OD territory on 4 bags... The hot sauce with the chili that lacey mentioned were FIRE, some dude from pearl river ny which is not far from Ptown actually ODd on them shits. I was only able to get the good ones for a few days and after that they were knockoffs.


----------



## PureLife

^Every bag listed in all of the stamp threads, like 40% of the decent ones are repeats. The Gucci two tones come around every summer. Hot Sauce pops up every couple years, Top secret has been around for 6-7 years (probably longer) Tango and cash has pops up and thats an OLD stamp. Fucking christ, they reprinted blue magic ( but that was simply because of the film American Gangster. That film also produced the following stamps : Frank Lucas ( the green ones were bomb, but they had franks in like 3 different colors) American gangster and blue magic. Anyway my methadone kicked in so im in the chatty mood.


----------



## PureLife

Also, guys and gals, if your interested, PLEASE go into North american social and go to the Dirty Jerz thread. We're trying to get a meetup going. Obviously its not a hookup party so don't be a shit head and bring drugs to sell or trade or whatever. It'll just be a good time where we can all get together and see the face behind the name! So far its looking like it will be down in Asbury, but if you have a better idea , please post. We'd LOVE some input. Thanks.

DK


----------



## phr

I'm sure LE would have some input. Things such as that, especially amongst public heroin users/addicts, is best set up behind closed doors. Not that it would guarantee that whoever shows up isn't LE, but it would offer a little bit of protection.


----------



## MrSn0w

Stamp name: 570
Stamp Color: *Black*
Stamp Graphic (if any): none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: 3 (sticks to bag)
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 5
Quantity of Product: 5
Quality of Product: 6 (nothing great)


----------



## Georgie25

anomic said:


> So this is my first post on Bluelight but I felt the need to post since the stuff I got was bangin and there hasn't been good stuff around for the last few weeks that didn't have fentanyl in it.
> 
> bag: ABSOLUTE
> color: blue bag, black font. Dope is very light tan.
> graphic: none, just the word
> quantity: 6
> quality:  8.5
> 
> This stuff is probably the best around right now in my area, if you can get it go for it. The person I was with said "I have never been so high off of 2 bags in my life." He shot it in a bathroom and feel asleep washing his hands ha. The dope looks very "clean", perfect color, perfect consistency. Packaged very neatly too. Too bad I got beat for 3 bags though so I'm pissed about that.
> 
> bag: Game Time
> color: black i think.. can't remember
> graphic: none i think..
> quantity: 8
> quality: This one is tough bc the stuff looks like complete crap and sticks to the bag and stuff but it still gave a good rush so maybe a 6. If you've had the "hardcore" that the dude had before these, it looks just like that stuff but I think it's slightly better.



I've been getting them Game Times as well, they're not too bad, average stuff. 2 bags gets me feeling good. Its def better than them hard core ones.


----------



## PureLife

> I'm sure LE would have some input. Things such as that, especially amongst public heroin users/addicts, is best set up behind closed doors. Not that it would guarantee that whoever shows up isn't LE, but it would offer a little bit of protection.



Well, I didn't exactly have in mind that everyone would come to a meetup with drugs? It's a meetup, not a houseparty/shooting gallery. Common sense. We haven't decided on an exact date but it will hopefully involve good food and drink. Maybe I shouldn't have posted it in the heroin thread haha. I just figured there's a lot of people from NJ in this thread. Actually, this thread IS an NJ thread straight up.


----------



## Bomboclat

^ yes but its also not a social thread 
lets keep it to stamps and stamp related chit chat only please!


----------



## JerseyJunkie

Stamp: Red Line
Picture: It actually only says Red and then has a line graphic underneath it with two arrows at each end of the line. But the dealer called it Redline.
Color: Bags were yellow and the wide fat bags with a different-ish clear bag holding it, a little weird looking but whatever. Dope color what off-white/barely tan with and a little bit flakey.
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 7/10 - pretty bangin. On par with the *Nightmare* shit I usually get. Not as good as the *Mail Out* but then again the *Mail Out* was some of the best dope I ever got. Copped the Redline a block from where I got the *Mail Out* in Camden. 3 bags has me feeling nice.

Camden dope is on FIRE right now!


----------



## okterrific

Those two tone multicolor red and green GUCCI stamped bags that I posted and rated a few days back are absolute FIRE!!!! Called my dude and he said he has them again i was so excited so I picked up some more again tonite, they are such a good product I am stocking up on these terrific potent bags. If you happen to come across these get them while they are out there. This summer is a gonna be a crazy good one, hopefully there is more good bags to come, but right now going around p-town at the moment the best bags you can get your hands on are the FEDEX and the GUCCI for sure, so get them and stock up if you come across them def the most potent product out there. Also be careful with them they are so strong it is very easy to OD on them if you boot too many. Good luck and be safe yall. Peace


----------



## Sin City Bags

MrSn0w said:


> Stamp name: 570
> Stamp Color: *Black*
> Stamp Graphic (if any): none
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: 3 (sticks to bag)
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 5
> Quantity of Product: 5
> Quality of Product: 6 (nothing great)



My guy had these for like a month. I'm so glad they're gone. I feel sorry for you. They were so harsh on my nose. Nastiest cut and half the diesel is stuck to the side of the bag. Garbage


----------



## addictanon

Stamp name: 18th ave

color: Blue

graphic: None

quanity: 6

quality: 4

other: Always my last resort, i make a call and 10 min later its in front of me, only reason i sometimes will grab a few..

__________________________

stamp name: Boston george

color: Green

graphic: None

quanity: 5

quality: 5

other: Just barely average

____________________________

stamp name: Death race

color: Red

graphic: Yes, i forget what it was

quanity: 5

quality: 6

other: Decent/avg


----------



## Sin City Bags

addictanon said:


> Stamp name: 18th ave
> 
> color: Blue
> 
> graphic: None
> 
> quanity: 6
> 
> quality: 4
> 
> other: Always my last resort, i make a call and 10 min later its in front of me, only reason i sometimes will grab a few..
> 
> __________________________
> 
> stamp name: Boston george
> 
> color: Green
> 
> graphic: None
> 
> quanity: 5
> 
> quality: 5
> 
> other: Just barely average
> 
> ____________________________
> 
> stamp name: Death race
> 
> color: Red
> 
> graphic: Yes, i forget what it was
> 
> quanity: 5
> 
> quality: 6
> 
> other: Decent/avg



about 3 months ago, those 18th ave. stamps were fire. But the last few times i had them, they were garbage.


----------



## sinnomngrl

Stamp name:TRUE RELIGION

Stamp Graphic (if any):BUDDHA

Color and Consistency/texture of Product:GREY AND CRUMBLY,IS THAT A WORD? CRUMBLY?

Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:THESE ARE THE 4 FOLD BAGS.STAMP IS ALITTLE SMDUGY
Quantity of Product:7

Quality of Product:6.8 down from a solid 8

Other comments:This is the second batch Ive had of this stamp.On the first go around,shit was great.The long lost cousin of the green lady stamp that was out a yr ago or thereabouts.
Shits solid but It definitely fell from the first batch..hoping itll reclaim its original identity.


----------



## Georgie25

Then Game Time bags i talked about on the top of this page have gone downhill recently. They were great a couple days ago, real full and good quality, now the bags are fucking skimp as hell, shitty quality, and pretty much all the dope sticks to the bag and you have to scrap it off forever. Not fun to do while dope sick. Had to shoot up 3 (only ammount i had) to even feel slightly good, no nod or good rush at all. Just goes to show how quality can change so fast, same dudes I got the good shit from too. Sucks, they just lost a customer though.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: Just a picture of a smiley face
Graphic: Smiley face in blue ink
Count: 10/10 easily the biggest bags I have ever come across
Quality: 7/10 pretty good shit. Def above average easily.
Color: Tanish white like sand on the beach
Packing: neat with littlle half inch long by quarter inch wide pieces of white paper tape holding the bags closed.

Pick this dope up if you can. You'll be satisfied. I'd say it's almost fire and the bags are the biggest I've seen.


----------



## PureLife

I had the 18th ave bags ( which i got on 18th haha) were totally fire and fat count. That was like 5 months ago. I'd imagine by now they've been either laying are or cut to shit.


----------



## Pct

Fedex is FIRE, love that shit... 

Anyway,

Name: METH POWDER
Color: green 
Graphic: None
Count: Average
Quality, 1/SHIT 

Avoid at all costs. I gave someone my money to get me some d and this is what they came back with. Thats exactly why I never do that. You can look at these bags and its instantly obvious that they are garbage.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Pct said:


> Fedex is FIRE, love that shit...
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> Name: METH POWDER
> Color: green
> Graphic: None
> Count: Average
> Quality, 1/SHIT
> 
> Avoid at all costs. I gave someone my money to get me some d and this is what they came back with. Thats exactly why I never do that. You can look at these bags and its instantly obvious that they are garbage.



I know that fuckin feeling.


----------



## Pct

/seriously, who calls a bag of diesel, meth powder? lol

Another bag to avoid:

Name: Energizer
Color: Blue Stamp
Count: bags are very big
Quality: 0, straight up yayo, thats right yayo... did 4 bags thinkin it was some regular diesel and all of a sudden WAH WAH WAH WAH i was like to the person I was with ohhh shit I did way too much hurry up and start driving to st josephs Im about to die!! But then I realized it was just a coke rush. God damn did that suck. I bought like 2.5 b's from what i thought was a reliable source and got coke.


----------



## okterrific

Pct said:


> Fedex is FIRE, love that shit...
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> Name: METH POWDER
> Color: green
> Graphic: None
> Count: Average
> Quality, 1/SHIT
> 
> Avoid at all costs. I gave someone my money to get me some d and this is what they came back with. Thats exactly why I never do that. You can look at these bags and its instantly obvious that they are garbage.




You are completly correct those Meth Powder bags are absolute garbage, as you say one look at the bag and you can tell it will be shit, the wax bag is super thin and extremly flimsy and cheap.Its the flimsyest and thinest I have seen I a long ass time! I tried to taste a little bit of it it tasted just like powdered milk and a mixute of SHIT!!, I doubt there was any dope in them at all they were mad mad mad cut and dilluted. Those fuckers that packed them up, just poured baby formula into the bags just to sell them. I was lucky I only got 2 of those shitty bags included in a bundle when I copped, Luckily the rest were FEDEX and those were awesome and super product as everyone knows. Advice to all if you see those green METH POWDER bags stay the hell away, You will not  get high at all. It is complete bunk ass BULLSHIT!! Be safe and smart, peace out people! :D


----------



## okterrific

Pct said:


> /seriously, who calls a bag of diesel, meth powder? lol.




I think they were refering to Methadone not crytal meth as you may think.., So I feel the name meth powder is a good name IMO for a stamp. But they ruined it making them a shitty cut batch like those bags, If they were good bags and potent product the name would be excellent and would def stick and get around..


----------



## Carl Landrover

The Meth Powers over the summer were the best bags I got.

They were some of the best bags I've ever had actually.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Pct said:


> /seriously, who calls a bag of diesel, meth powder? lol
> 
> Another bag to avoid:
> 
> Name: Energizer
> Color: Blue Stamp
> Count: bags are very big
> Quality: 0, straight up yayo, thats right yayo... did 4 bags thinkin it was some regular diesel and all of a sudden WAH WAH WAH WAH i was like to the person I was with ohhh shit I did way too much hurry up and start driving to st josephs Im about to die!! But then I realized it was just a coke rush. God damn did that suck. I bought like 2.5 b's from what i thought was a reliable source and got coke.



Shit man, how could have not recognized that awful nail polish remover scent of coke right away? I'm guessing you must have booted it? That does suck though. I'd rather be dope sick than high on coke.


----------



## missfeelgood

Got an awesome stamp for my birthday, today! 

My boyfriend had already gone and picked up some *Smoking Gun*s by the time I got out of school. 

This stamp hasn't changed at all. It's still some really bangin shit. 

And I'm just happy to be wrecked on my birthday


----------



## invisiroll420

No stamp just lotto tickets decent lookin at South Side Allen park area. murda mitten


----------



## Sin City Bags

Fire fire fire everywhere!


----------



## Sin City Bags

stamp - 8304
graphic - two guns pointed at each other below the numerals 8304 in light green ink
count - 7/10 very above average but bags do vary slightly
quality - 8.5/10 this is some more well above average fire status deezzle fo sheezzle
color - creamy white, like the color of vanilla ice creeam, small flakes
packaging - normal wax bags, clear scotch tape, packed on the sloppy side
Area - New Brunswick
misc. - burns when snorted, I'll have a needle report from my buddy in a few hours. I'm a sniffer as you all know.


----------



## yo_bot

BLOODY MONEY in creepy text

quality-6 average to hey this decent

quantity-5 average

i got more of these today and decided i liked them more than the first time i had them


----------



## Georgie25

Cowboy and God father best shit around.


----------



## alphabetcity

Name: Right On Time
Color: Black
Count: bags were huge, 8.5/10
Quality: 7/10
comment: first shot rush was good, but other than that just some real decent dope.


----------



## addictanon

Sin City Bags said:


> stamp - 8304
> graphic - two guns pointed at each other below the numerals 8304 in light green ink
> count - 7/10 very above average but bags do vary slightly
> quality - 8.5/10 this is some more well above average fire status deezzle fo sheezzle
> color - creamy white, like the color of vanilla ice creeam, small flakes
> packaging - normal wax bags, clear scotch tape, packed on the sloppy side
> Area - New Brunswick
> misc. - burns when snorted, I'll have a needle report from my buddy in a few hours. I'm a sniffer as you all know.




WoW!!! No disrespect, but I feel like I have to say something bro.. You've been rating alot of shit with crazy high numbers, Ive had these bags the other day, and they are far from fire.. Maybe a 6, and the numbers you are giving them is indicating fire.. They are a little above avg maybe, but thats all.. And by the way, the numbers say 8384 not 8304 lol..


----------



## Sin City Bags

addictanon said:


> WoW!!! No disrespect, but I feel like I have to say something bro.. You've been rating alot of shit with crazy high numbers, Ive had these bags the other day, and they are far from fire.. Maybe a 6, and the numbers you are giving them is indicating fire.. They are a little above avg maybe, but thats all.. And by the way, the numbers say 8384 not 8304 lol..



That's cause the bags I have are 8304. It's clear as day. I promise. I wish I could show you the bag because it's not even debatable. Mine say 8304. My bags were great. Furthermore, my buddy shoots 2 bundles a day and he loved the 8304. We have different bags man. 

Also, having the same stamp doesn't always indicate that we have the same dope. Anyone can open the bags up and step on them a bit. For example, purelife ODed on bags called Wildcard. I got them and did a whole bundle and felt ok. I'm just saying, there's a million different reasons why you may have had the same stamp as me but not have agreed on the quality. However, it doesn't  indicate for certain that I'm a lightweight with a low tolerance who has a poor ability to judge the quality of heroin.


----------



## njsurf121

Stamp name: ROC BOYS
Stamp Graphic (if any): Hands 
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Tan
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 4/10 (Stamp was really faded)
Quantity of Product: 6/10
Quality of Product: 7/10


----------



## addictanon

Sin City Bags said:


> That's cause the bags I have are 8304. It's clear as day. I promise. I wish I could show you the bag because it's not even debatable. Mine say 8304. My bags were great. Furthermore, my buddy shoots 2 bundles a day and he loved the 8304. We have different bags man.
> 
> Also, having the same stamp doesn't always indicate that we have the same dope. Anyone can open the bags up and step on them a bit. For example, purelife ODed on bags called Wildcard. I got them and did a whole bundle and felt ok. I'm just saying, there's a million different reasons why you may have had the same stamp as me but not have agreed on the quality. However, it doesn't  indicate for certain that I'm a lightweight with a low tolerance who has a poor ability to judge the quality of heroin.





My bad bro.. Sounded the same lol, and the 8384's I had it was hard to read what it said on alot of the bags, so I figured maybe ya mis read, plus the stamp was exactly the same graphic with exactly the same color..


----------



## MrSn0w

Stamp name: RedLight
Stamp Color: Red
Stamp Graphic (if any):toplight graphic
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: 4 (dontno if i got it wet ot not but it stuck to the bag)
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 7
Quantity of Product: 7 
Quality of Product:  5 (no so good)


----------



## Sin City Bags

addictanon said:


> My bad bro.. Sounded the same lol, and the 8384's I had it was hard to read what it said on alot of the bags, so I figured maybe ya mis read, plus the stamp was exactly the same graphic with exactly the same color..



It's all good. Who knows who many times our bags get stepped on between dealers. It is weird that we had bags that similar. But I'm looking at a bag right now and mine is definitely 8304. I know I've been throwing up high numbers but I'm telling ya, I've been copping fire. And before I post, I usually wait until my friend does some. I sniff and he shoots. I trust his opinion above mine. Shooters seem to know right away how good the dope is. I take a bag or two before I can really gauge it. Someone on here said a while ago that the warmer weather tends to bring in the fire diesel. They were right so far in my case. Good luck bro. Keep them posts coming!


----------



## tripstar

Just copped some of the two tone gucci stamps.  Very nice.  I kept getting those damn single tone ones with the graphic.  I also got these recently in P-town.    

Name:  Got to have it
Graphic:  (none) ; two tone purple and red ink
Quantity:  5.5/10
Quality:  6.5-7/10
Comment:  Good stuff.  The name is right on point.

Name:  Nautica
Graphic:  Nautica logo ; red ink
Quantity:  6-8/10
Quality:  4.5/10
Comment:  Not terrible but not that good either.

I dunno it seems like the two tone stamps always seem to be better quality.


----------



## Molly2944

Sin City Bags said:


> Fire fire fire everywhere!




I thought the same thing with you that you always have high numbers. Listen don't take offense to that sin city you don't want to get to the point where you have been in the game for so long that you get jaded to what is deisel. I wish that every bag I got was fire but it is not like that anymore for me. I am not saying at all that you can not rate dope well it is refreshing to me and brings me back 8 years ago to where all the bags I got or when 1 or 2 shots brought me to a nod. Boy those were the days!!:D


----------



## Khadijah

Carl Landrover said:


> The Meth Powers over the summer were the best bags I got.
> 
> They were some of the best bags I've ever had actually.



My only conclusion is that the dope up there must suck compared to NJ if some of our shitty bags are fire to yall up there. And you know I love u F but i think it just might be the case, since i did not hear of any good meth powders in NJ at any point just bullshit. If there was a good version we would of heard about it, so i dont think its a matter of there bein bad meth powders here and good ones there, it is prolly the same ones but yall are used to more cut up shit bein mor farther away from the source when we got newark elizabeth and JC pumpin in the d all day and night long from the ports....Just a guess...Not tryna talk shit about your dope game homie just sayin  and i could always be wrong

Anyways, Still fedex and still fire....


----------



## Carl Landrover

lacey k said:


> My only conclusion is that the dope up there must suck compared to NJ if some of our shitty bags are fire to yall up there. And you know I love u F but i think it just might be the case, since i did not hear of any good meth powders in NJ at any point just bullshit. If there was a good version we would of heard about it, so i dont think its a matter of there bein bad meth powders here and good ones there, it is prolly the same ones but yall are used to more cut up shit bein mor farther away from the source when we got newark elizabeth and JC pumpin in the d all day and night long from the ports....Just a guess...Not tryna talk shit about your dope game homie just sayin  and i could always be wrong
> 
> Anyways, Still fedex and still fire....



I'm bringing Guido into this because I know he had them and I know he said they were fire. 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=6188023&postcount=690


Ha, I just noticed he agreed with me on the Headbanger bags too, which I actually compared to the Meth Powers

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=6854714&postcount=571



I know a few years ago, I was getting some unbelievably amazing H, and I know that was definitely coming from Jersey. Dude used to go bring stacks back and forth all the time. I'm thinking some of the stuff we see comes from Jersey/NY to here or sometimes vice versa. New Haven is a port city after all.


----------



## okterrific

FEDEX is def some of that FIRE desiel. Get it while you can.


----------



## daddysgone

is it possible that everyone stops using the word "fire"?  thank you.


----------



## Carl Landrover

The shit I be gettin' be straight up blizzard! 


That any better?


----------



## daddysgone

Carl Landrover said:


> The shit I be gettin' be straight up blizzard!
> 
> 
> That any better?



much, much better.  seriously.  a little originality goes a long way.  there are so many ways to express that something is of high quality- why is it that everyone on this board insists on using only "fire".


----------



## Atlantis

Gotta love Upstate NY...we get all the good stuff :rolls eyes:

*Stamp name:* King Size
*Stamp Color:* Black
*Stamp Graphic (if any):* none
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* light tan in color, mostly powder. Strong odor
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* Neatly folded and taped, stamp is pretty bold
*Quantity of Product:* 8/10 (almost double what is in some other brands)
*Quality of Product:* 5.5/10
*Other comments:* Huge bags, slightly above average quality. A little different than the King Size that were around a while ago (maybe my tolerance is just different). These came and went within a week, don't know what happened to them

*Stamp name: * King of New York
*Stamp Color:* Black
*Stamp Graphic (if any)*: Bold line separating lines of text, runs part-way through the second line
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* About 65/35% flake/powder, slightly off-white, very light hint of tan, moderate odor, strong bitter taste
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* taped and stamped, stamp is often faded
*Quantity of Product:* 6/10
*Quality of Product:* 7/10
*Other comments:* Good sized bags, much better quality than the Kings that went around a few months ago. Advised to start off at half a normal dose, then work your way up. Pretty potent.

*Stamp name:* 9Lives
*Stamp Color:* Purple
*Stamp Graphic (if any):* none really, but font is bold, heavy outline/no filler, and slightly swirly
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:*slightly off-white, with a _hint _of tan, 65/35 flake-to-powder ratio
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* neatly folded and taped, stamp ranges from fully bold to incredibly faded
*Quantity of Product:*5.8/10
*Quality of Product:* 6.7/10
*Other comments:* Word has it these are the same as the newer King of New York, maybe a little less in the quantity department, and with a different stamp. Things were apparently getting hot in the city in which the bags originated so things were switched up.

*Stamp name:* Predator
*Stamp Color:* Black/Grey?
*Stamp Graphic (if any):* none
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* light tan color, pretty much all powder, not bitter at all
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* neatly folded and taped, thinner packaging than the previously mentioned ones
*Quantity of Product:* 2/10. Bags range from slightly below average (very few bags) to lacking (majority; "damn, this sucks") to awful ("what the fuck!?!" Could get more from scraping a few old 'empty' bags than from a "full" one of these)
*Quality of Product:* 2/10. Takes twice the normal dosage to be set, triple it if you actually want to get high
*Other comments:* AVOID THESE AT ALL COSTS! Huge waste of money. I'm not an expert on cutting agents, but these appear to have way more cut than heroin as compared to other brands.

*Stamp name:* I Am Legend
*Stamp Color:* Black
*Stamp Graphic (if any):* none, each word is below the previous (3 lines of text)
*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* sandy tan in color; outside of the bag, the powder gets 'clumpy,' although still soft and powdery
*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* neatly folded and taped, stamp is heavy and bold, slight smudges in upper right corner
*Quantity of Product:* 8/10
*Quality of Product:* 7/10
*Other comments:* These are pretty good, I wouldn't call it fire but definitely one of the top brands I've encountered in CNY. Big bags


----------



## JerseyJunkie

Wow, 400 fucking posts already. This thread is popular as hell! Anyway...

*Copped in *Camden**

Stamp: Hot Spot, graphic of a house between the words "Hot" and "Spot"
Quantity: 6.5/10
Quality: 8/10 - Fucking DANK
Other: Regular blue wax paper bags inside either clear or yellow weed bags. They usually throw you a couple extra bags depending on how many you buy if you ask 'em. Just be careful, it's in one of the hottest and most well known spots in Camden.


----------



## JerseyJunkie

Sin City Bags said:


> Stamp: Just a picture of a smiley face
> Graphic: Smiley face in blue ink
> Count: 10/10 easily the biggest bags I have ever come across
> Quality: 7/10 pretty good shit. Def above average easily.
> Color: Tanish white like sand on the beach
> Packing: neat with littlle half inch long by quarter inch wide pieces of white paper tape holding the bags closed.
> 
> Pick this dope up if you can. You'll be satisfied. I'd say it's almost fire and the bags are the biggest I've seen.



Sorry to double post, but I just had to say this. I got smiley face bags in dark blue ink inside yellow wax paper bags last summer in Camden, and I friggin' OD'd on 3 of 'em when I had a vicious habit, only the dope was really dark brown. It was _almost too good_, haha.


----------



## Sin City Bags

stamp - 570
graphic - 570 in black ink
count - 5/10
quality - 6/10
color - creamy white/tan
packing job - average

Hey, i just posted that when i had these bags a few months ago they were garbage. Well, they've gotten a lot better. Slightly above average. Nice high, average sized bags. Not a bad purchase if its offered to you.


----------



## Khadijah

Carl Landrover said:


> I'm bringing Guido into this because I know he had them and I know he said they were fire.
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=6188023&postcount=690
> 
> 
> Ha, I just noticed he agreed with me on the Headbanger bags too, which I actually compared to the Meth Powers
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=6854714&postcount=571
> 
> 
> 
> I know a few years ago, I was getting some unbelievably amazing H, and I know that was definitely coming from Jersey. Dude used to go bring stacks back and forth all the time. I'm thinking some of the stuff we see comes from Jersey/NY to here or sometimes vice versa. New Haven is a port city after all.





Guido is in new york state not jersey. I used to go cop with him alot like once or twice a week and so I know the quality of dope that is in general up there by him. It is much lower than the average in NJ, so it would still make sense for him to think that one of our bags is good shit , when we are just used to a better standard as the average. I aint saying he dont know wat hes talkin about but he aint a everyday user, I boot up at least a bundle a day now that I got my habit back down rrom my former half a brick and up a day tolerance. So I am just sayin, usin our boy aint the best measuring stick for judging the different qualities.... I brought him some average quality shit from paterson one time last summer and he OD'd off shooting one bag. 

Anyways, I aint tryna make this thread about this, i was just pointing out, different standard levels at different locations will mean that someting that is just OK to a person in one place may be fire to somreone in another place, since the other place is used to not as good quality in general, where the first person is spoiled by consistent higher quality..Just a guess, i dont kno......

Anyways, I am still happy with the fedex fat and fine


----------



## Sin City Bags

Hey everybody. I've been getting a lot of different stamps lately. Here's some good and thern some bad ones from the central NJ scene.

Fire
-No name but it's got a blue smiley face for the graphic.
-CK
-13000
-Still Rollin

Decent
-8304
-570
-Black Knight 
-Slick Talk

Garbage
-Death Trap
-Lethal Injecttion


----------



## JerZfirE

I just copped some FEDEX bags that arent too good.

This is a blue stamp. I think the FEDEX that other people

posted about were multicolor if Im not mistaken. Usually

I shoot two bags and Im pretty bent. I snorted two, then

about an hour and a half later, I shot three and Im not too

fucked up. Definitely pretty disappointed with these. I got

all excited when I got the bags too because I remember ppl

sayin FEDEX was fire shit. I should be nodding my ass off.


----------



## Sin City Bags

JerZfirE said:


> I just copped some FEDEX bags that arent too good.
> 
> This is a blue stamp. I think the FEDEX that other people
> 
> posted about were multicolor if Im not mistaken. Usually
> 
> I shoot two bags and Im pretty bent. I snorted two, then
> 
> about an hour and a half later, I shot three and Im not too
> 
> fucked up. Definitely pretty disappointed with these. I got
> 
> all excited when I got the bags too because I remember ppl
> 
> sayin FEDEX was fire shit. I should be nodding my ass off.



Damn bro. Nothing worse than copping some bags that you think will be awesome and then they turn out to suck.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Guess there's no point in posting then


----------



## Khadijah

Carl Landrover said:


> Guess there's no point in posting then



aw dont be like that man U my homey I wasnt tryna come offf  too strong I was just  sayin, But sometimes I take shit  off topic when I am the one suppose to be keepin it in check  Sorry yo, Its all good, and you can feel free to write back if you want since it aint fair for me to deprive u of the last word if you want it.   then we can get back on track after, if you felt like there was still somethin u wanted to say that i preventd u from by sayin not to go off on a tangent. You get a pass and then we can wrap it up I promise lol.

Anyways yep the good fedexes is two tone, red and blue or purple and red , its obv. a stamp pad with  red and blue ink on it that blends purple in the middle so it just depends on where they put the stamp  at on the pad when they was stampng it wat color you get on each bag, but you def got the bootleg ones jerzfire if it was just straight blue becuz we are all in agreement that , Fuck UPS and dthe post office, We are all supporting Fedex this week!%)



Also, got some red brainstorms a pic of a brain  and said brainstorm on  the bottm, i was pleasantly suprised, the bags was pretty full, a nd it mixed up dark but clear not muddy or nothing, and had a nice solid punch to them, better than i expected , the dope when dry in the bag was flakey and it was a darker off white color not that white  or grey powder but more brownish but still def. did the trick, like i said i was expectin em not to be so great but they were solid decent bags,


----------



## Molly2944

Stamp-  Crime 360

Red Lettering. Wax bags kind of cheap ones. They have a paper type feel to the bag.

Quality- 4/10

Quantity 4.5/10

I am so dissapointed. This is the first bundle I have bought in awhile and they are horrible. I just got out of detox a few days ago and I was doing a bag here and a bag there and I was saving for this bundle since I lost my job and I get this crap for the first time. You know my tolerance is low right now and it took me a few bags just to get high!! Has anyone else seen this stamp around lately. I will read through and see if these have been rated on here. I know they are from Jersey so they will probably be on here.


----------



## Molly2944

*Hey Atlantis!!*



Atlantis said:


> Gotta love Upstate NY...we get all the good stuff :rolls eyes:
> 
> *Stamp name:* King Size
> *Stamp Color:* Black
> *Stamp Graphic (if any):* none
> *Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* light tan in color, mostly powder. Strong odor
> *Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* Neatly folded and taped, stamp is pretty bold
> *Quantity of Product:* 8/10 (almost double what is in some other brands)
> *Quality of Product:* 5.5/10
> *Other comments:* Huge bags, slightly above average quality. A little different than the King Size that were around a while ago (maybe my tolerance is just different). These came and went within a week, don't know what happened to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in upstate NY as well. Where are you from?  In no means am I asking a where do you cop from question just the general area that you live!! I am in Troy, NY!! If you don't mind are you in the tri-state area as well??


----------



## Molly2944

lacey k said:


> Guido is in new york state not jersey. I used to go cop with him alot like once or twice a week and so I know the quality of dope that is in general up there by him. It is much lower than the average in NJ, so it would still make sense for him to think that one of our bags is good shit , when we are just used to a better standard as the average. I aint saying he dont know wat hes talkin about but he aint a everyday user, I boot up at least a bundle a day now that I got my habit back down rrom my former half a brick and up a day tolerance. So I am just sayin, usin our boy aint the best measuring stick for judging the different qualities.... I brought him some average quality shit from paterson one time last summer and he OD'd off shooting one bag.
> 
> person is spoiled by consistent higher quality..Just a guess, i dont kno......
> 
> Anyways, I am still happy with the fedex fat and fine



Carl,
You are right actually about that!! When you are used to getting a certain quality in a certain area than that is what you gauge by. I also rate things by how my habit is at the time and if I have mixed bags all day. For example, If I am up to a bundle or more habit a day then things obviously don't hit me as hard then if I get out of detox and I am not as tolerant. Anyway I went off topic which is so easy to do but I will bring it back by saying I wish fedex would get to someone around here. In upstate NY I would say that 70% comes from Jersey and maybe the rest from NYC or other areas but I have not found any fedex this way yet and it sounds like they are pretty good as a rule.


----------



## yo_bot

*New dope!*

NEW DOPE
graphic - needle/syringe
quantity - smalling/average
quality - this shit was better than those bloody money bags. shot 5 the first time i pushed off today and got a hell of a good rush and high. i was so happy.
the powder is dense and white
when i boiled it, the color was very  very light with a yellow tint made me wonder at first but this shit is legit and oh so nice. the cotton was sill nice and white after filtering and this dope didn't clog my rig like the bloody money's did after i registered blood. thats so annoying.
i'm in the land of nod .


----------



## Molly2944

*That Sucks*



Sin City Bags said:


> Shit man, how could have not recognized that awful nail polish remover scent of coke right away? I'm guessing you must have booted it? That does suck though. I'd rather be dope sick than high on coke.




You know what else really really sucks about this situation is that there is nothing worse then doing coke when you are a little dope sick as well. I really really hate that feelilng.


----------



## yo_bot

one time i got these stamp bags: GOTCHA, these fuckers must have been fent/dope this was several years ago when i had less of a tolerance. i bang one and don't feel much, soon after 2 more, so i did 3 of these like an hour later i can't speak propperly, i was trying to roll a joint and had to just give up, finally i'm OUT on the bed and the rest of he night i'm in and out of it. like i'd wake up sit up fast get a breathe look around and see my buddy and his chick sort of asleep on top of each other sitting in a chair, i repeated the wke up/pass out thing till like 4 in the morning i woke up feeling sobered up and drove my ass home.

later though i heard on the news people from nyc where bringing this shit down and selling it in small towns in southern central pa and they had goten popped and it was a big deal that to 5-0 busted the gotcha gang. which wasn't all bag i guess seeing as they were selling laced dangerous product.


----------



## chrisd123

Name: Notorious
Quality: 9/10
Quantity 8/10

Nothin like tossin' it in the spoon and watchin it all dissolve almost right away.  this shit was killer.


----------



## sinnomngrl

Stamp name:7th HEAVEN 


Color and Consistency/texture of Product:WHITE N FLAKEY

Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:4 FOLD BAGS NEAT BUT NOT PRISTINE

Quantity of Product:VARIES A BIT 4-5 AT MOST

Quality of Product:7 -NICE AND CLEAN.I WOULD SAY THESE ARE ON THE SAME PAGE AS THEM BLACK DIAMONDS

Other comments:I LIKE THESE,ITS TOO BAD THEYRE LIGHT ON THE WEIGHT THO.


----------



## Georgie25

sinnomngrl said:


> Stamp name:7th HEAVEN
> 
> 
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product:WHITE N FLAKEY
> 
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:4 FOLD BAGS NEAT BUT NOT PRISTINE
> 
> Quantity of Product:VARIES A BIT 4-5 AT MOST
> 
> Quality of Product:7 -NICE AND CLEAN.I WOULD SAY THESE ARE ON THE SAME PAGE AS THEM BLACK DIAMONDS
> 
> Other comments:I LIKE THESE,ITS TOO BAD THEYRE LIGHT ON THE WEIGHT THO.



You from philly? I got offered black diamonds today but turned em down and copped some Cowboy. Was looking for Godfather but the dude was out.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp - no name but it has a smiley face
Graphic - blue smiley face 
Count - 10/10 They're the biggest bags I've ever gotten so they deserve a ten
Quality - 8/10 nice
Color - it's a sandy tan
Packing - very neat, with white paper tap. Each piece is about 1/4 inch long

-Listen, some people have been questioning my tolerance so I'm gonna let you guys know what I do and you can gauge the validity of my ratings however you'd like.
1. I snort
2. I've never injected
3. I do about 13-18 bags a day
4. If I'm doing pills, I need about 300-400mg of oxycodone to be high throughout the day
5. If I'm getting clean, I need about 3 suboxones to feel normal on the first day.
6. I've been fucking with diesel for close to a year, and pills for 2 years.
7. Any questions, feel free to send me messages.
8. And remember, just because we both have the same stamp, doesn't mean that we have the same dope. Anyone can open these bags and change what's inside.


----------



## Khadijah

I hear you brother, but, Imagine your shooting 13-18 bags a day. Thats wat alot of us on here are at, or around, so thats why the questions comes up. No doubt, thats a decent tolerance for a sniffer, But i am just sayin, I still remember when I used to sniff a shitload of bags a day and I thought my tolerance was stupid-high, like really up there, and thinking, yea I know wats wat. But now i Look back on certain bags and realize, i used to think everything was fire. Like i didnt know wat a bunk bag was. I was always happy with wat I got, there was never garbage, or bullshit, I never felt beat. It was like all the same, unless it was super good, but it was never bag. That was the weird thing about sniffin for me. I am just sayin my own personal life here not speakin for nobody else. But when I booted up it was like I could understand something that I never understood before, no matter how hard I tried to. i could go on about this shit forever but Ima stop but my point is just that, its like shootin, its just a whole different ball game. Aint no way to explain it yo.


----------



## sinnomngrl

> You from philly? I got offered black diamonds today but turned em down and copped some Cowboy. Was looking for Godfather but the dude was out.



No I be in Newark.The black diamonds I had was a green stamp.

ALSO- AFTER DOING THEM FOR A DAY NOW,IM CHANGING THE RATING FROM A 7 TO A 6 ON THEM 7TH HEAVENS...: /


----------



## Georgie25

sinnomngrl said:


> No I be in Newark.The black diamonds I had was a green stamp.
> 
> ALSO- AFTER DOING THEM FOR A DAY NOW,IM CHANGING THE RATING FROM A 7 TO A 6 ON THEM 7TH HEAVENS...: /



Oh okay, I didnt have a chance to see what the ones i got offered were as I was already on my way to another spot, but thats strange there would be two of the same names in philly and newark!


----------



## Sin City Bags

lacey k said:


> I hear you brother, but, Imagine your shooting 13-18 bags a day. Thats wat alot of us on here are at, or around, so thats why the questions comes up. No doubt, thats a decent tolerance for a sniffer, But i am just sayin, I still remember when I used to sniff a shitload of bags a day and I thought my tolerance was stupid-high, like really up there, and thinking, yea I know wats wat. But now i Look back on certain bags and realize, i used to think everything was fire. Like i didnt know wat a bunk bag was. I was always happy with wat I got, there was never garbage, or bullshit, I never felt beat. It was like all the same, unless it was super good, but it was never bag. That was the weird thing about sniffin for me. I am just sayin my own personal life here not speakin for nobody else. But when I booted up it was like I could understand something that I never understood before, no matter how hard I tried to. i could go on about this shit forever but Ima stop but my point is just that, its like shootin, its just a whole different ball game. Aint no way to explain it yo.



My buddy who I cop with is a shooter. He has explained that to me verbatim. It's crazy. He'll know if the bag is quality the second he loosens the belt. Anyway, I always get his opinion before I post. So you can count on me. I promise. He's been bootin for close to ten years. I figured if I gave all you guys that info, you'd at least know how much my rankings could help you. I fiugre that m tolerance is about average for someone whose been using for a year. Anyway, at least now you know where I'm comin from Lace.


----------



## JerZfirE

I got them TOP TEN bags again last night. Shits are fire.

I banged three and I cant keep my eyes open. The count

on this batch is pretty nice too. Its awesome to get some

bangin ass dope with a nice count. Now that Im feeling nice,

I might have to take a ride to Staten Island for some fresh sets.


----------



## Khadijah

Haha, I was just about to post that them top 10s are back in the hood my man chirpedme today to be liek  ayo i got that fire ma, i said wat u got he said top ten i was like oh lord here i come. Man, i had them in decembver with the two hand print and top 10 in green ink,  OMG, fucking disgusting how good those was, and that was back when i was in my 20-30 a day phase, now that i am on probation once a week visits and only usin 2-3 days a wk inbetween visits, yo i cant wait to try them shits again hopefully i will be ablel to.


----------



## yo_bot

i got more of thoseNEW DOPE bags today, they're fucking skimp but the shit is very good at least an 8 for quality maybe a 4 in quantity, out of ten...


----------



## JerZfirE

lacey k said:


> i had them in december with the two hand print and top 10 in green ink.




They dont have hand prints on them, but they are green,

and they are fuckin fire ass diesel, Fuckin love these bags!


----------



## -Guido-

Molly2944 said:


> Stamp-  Crime 360
> 
> Red Lettering. Wax bags kind of cheap ones. They have a paper type feel to the bag.
> 
> Quality- 4/10
> 
> Quantity 4.5/10
> 
> I am so dissapointed. This is the first bundle I have bought in awhile and they are horrible. I just got out of detox a few days ago and I was doing a bag here and a bag there and I was saving for this bundle since I lost my job and I get this crap for the first time. You know my tolerance is low right now and it took me a few bags just to get high!! Has anyone else seen this stamp around lately. I will read through and see if these have been rated on here. I know they are from Jersey so they will probably be on here.



That shit fucking sucked.  I had it a few days ago.  Absolute trash IMO.


----------



## headcase666

Detroit-mini red zip lock  good
clear mini zip  ok

small lottery ticket envelopes  garbage


----------



## Modnaro

Stamp Name - Bled

Color/Graphic- just the word BLED in red letters white stamp , decent packaging

Count- 8.5/10 they are decnetly sized

Quality- 7.5/10- Three up my nose has me feeling pretty nice not the best, but pretty damn good i'd say they remind me alot of the magic citys i had a few weeks ago the texture and taste of the powder looks the same too...


----------



## Khadijah

new fire to tease the dopeless. pic my boy sent me of the shit he grabbed the other day.


----------



## CityDub32

lacey k said:


> new fire to tease the dopeless. pic my boy sent me of the shit he grabbed the other day.



Are those gucci s multi colored or just red ? I got some guccis that were supposedly same dope as the good good knockouts and they looked like that. But i've got shitty guccis that also looked like that. name gets thrown around to much...


----------



## cbecker525

so i got some of these a few times the last week...

name: fired up
stamp: fired up written in red
size: id say pretty average, 6.5/10
quality: pretty good, 7/10

pretty good bags from the p-burgh area...


----------



## CityDub32

cbecker525 said:


> so i got some of these a few times the last week...
> 
> name: fired up
> stamp: fired up written in red
> size: id say pretty average, 6.5/10
> quality: pretty good, 7/10
> 
> pretty good bags from the p-burgh area...



haven't seen those its weird all i would get is p-burgh area shit whether i was going there or not. now it's all raw and stays average at best.


----------



## Khadijah

CityDub32 said:


> Are those gucci s multi colored or just red ? I got some guccis that were supposedly same dope as the good good knockouts and they looked like that. But i've got shitty guccis that also looked like that. name gets thrown around to much...



2 TONE AND FIRE. 2tones is usually always good. matter fact i dont think i ever had a bad 2 tone stamp from p town. also the green bag in the pic is black president


----------



## alphabetcity

name: *DOUBLE EXPLOSURE*
stamp: double explosure in black ink
quantity: 8/10 right on par with the *RIGHT ON TIME* bags, might actually even be the same shit.
quality: pretty average 5.5-6/10


----------



## wwindexx

Stamp name: RUSH
Stamp Color: white bag, red ink
Stamp Graphic (if any): none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: real white powder, pretty flakey
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: decently folded, some excess red ink flaked off the bun
Quantity of Product: 7/10 - pretty much all equally big bags
Quality of Product: 6/10 - average bags. theres a lot of crap around, these are at least decent.
Other comments: Copped in Pittsburgh

Stamp name: Magic City
Stamp Color: white stamp, blue ink
Stamp Graphic (if any): Star
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Tan, pretty flakey
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: the taping is kinda shotty
Quantity of Product: 7/10 - all big, all equally sized
Quality of Product: 7-8/10 - good
Other comments: also copped in Pittsburgh

Stamp name: Gangster Party
Stamp Color: white bag, blue ink
Stamp Graphic (if any): A pistol
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: really white and flakey
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: shitty taping, unevenly bagged
Quantity of Product: 6/10 - either really big, or really small bags, most of them were pretty small.
Quality of Product: 7-8/10 - good...I've been used to doing knockouts, but these still got me pretty high.
Other comments: you guessed it, pittsburgh.

Stamp name: RPM
Stamp Color: white stamp, black ink
Stamp Graphic (if any): none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: dark brown, really crumbly and hard, didn't even really look real
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: very shitty, tape was impossible to get off
Quantity of Product: 8/10 lots of powder.
Quality of Product: 2/10 gave me a tiny rush, these are terrible.
Other comments: Avoid these at all costs, got them mixed in a bun of knockouts. - Pittsburgh

Stamp name: Jaguar
Stamp Color: Blue Bag, Red Stamp - double sealed
Stamp Graphic (if any): Jaguar Logo
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: really tan colored
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: very neat blue bags, all double sealed
Quantity of Product: 4/10 - all very small
Quality of Product:: 2/10 - terrible...absolute shit. got a tiny rush, and was sick again like 2-3 hours later. Absolutely shit.
Other comments: don't be fooled by these double seals. These are absolutely fucking terrible. Pittsburgh, again.


----------



## Cloud N9nE

Need help, just copped a few bags of Something Money with a picture of dollar Bills and all in green Color, Could someone please help me out if you ever had or heard of these thanks! Oh and by the way, I had the best Shit Ive had in a while;

Name: Still Rolling
Graphic: Red Dice
Color: All Red
Quantity:8 out of 10
Quality: 9 out of 10
Bad ass shit


----------



## missfeelgood

Cloud N9nE said:


> Need help, just copped a few bags of Something Money with a picture of dollar Bills and all in green Color, Could someone please help me out if you ever had or heard of these thanks! Oh and by the way, I had the best Shit Ive had in a while;
> 
> Name: Still Rolling
> Graphic: Red Dice
> Color: All Red
> Quantity:8 out of 10
> Quality: 9 out of 10
> Bad ass shit



Whoa, dude. Those Still Rollin bags definitely don't deserve those scores. They weren't that fat and they definitely aren't worthy of an 9/10. They are 6 or 7/10 at best. I've been gettin these from my boy for a couple weeks and they're decent shit, but no where near as good as you're makin them out to be.

What's your ROA? And how long have you been usin?


----------



## Khadijah

wwindexx said:


> Stamp name: Magic City
> Stamp Color: white stamp, blue ink
> Stamp Graphic (if any): Star
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Tan, pretty flakey
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: the taping is kinda shotty
> Quantity of Product: 7/10 - all big, all equally sized
> *Quality of Product: 7-8/10 - good*
> Other comments: also copped in Pittsburgh
> 
> Stamp name: Gangster Party
> Stamp Color: white bag, blue ink
> Stamp Graphic (if any): A pistol
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: really white and flakey
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: shitty taping, unevenly bagged
> Quantity of Product: 6/10 - either really big, or really small bags, most of them were pretty small.
> *Quality of Product: 7-8/10 - good*...I've been used to doing knockouts, but these still got me pretty high.
> Other comments: you guessed it, pittsburgh.



WTF? Wat the hell type of rating system are you workin with here? If we got a scale of 1-10, , wat do you suppose a 5 would be, if you consider a f'in _*8 *_as "good"?

lets think of this with sum simple math.....the middle of 1 and 10 is 5. so 5 would be average. average aint bad, its decent. and "good" jus happens to be a snonym for decent. I aint tryin to criticize you or nothing yo, but jus sayin that your ratin systm here seems like you comin from another planet. 

 as far as im conderned if 8 is "good" then wat is a 9, "step up from good" ? and a 10? " Very good, ' ?

a 5 is good. a 6 is satisfying, better than average. a 7 is very good, worthwhile solid diesel. a 8 is worth seeking out, high quality, almost fire, and a 9 is FIRE. And a 10 is like, knodk you dead shit.

People on here throw around these high ratings way too easy withoug thinkin about wat theyre saying and the meaning behind the number. a 8 definately aint "good." The dope was either mad good, fire shit, and you just described it as good for lack of a better word, meaning it really was a 8 but you just used the wrong word to describe it, or, you are throwin out high ass numbers for no damn reason. put shit in perspetive. there is more numbers than 7, 8, nd 9 available to you when rating dope stamps in this thread peeps.


----------



## missfeelgood

Haha thank you Lace. That's what I was thinkin when I read that post by Cloud N9nE. A 9?! Come on, man. Haha.


----------



## mvd

These bags go up to 11.


----------



## missfeelgood

mvd said:


> These bags go up to 11.



What??


----------



## PureLife

the Still Rollin bags I got were a def.  7-8. different sources, maybe yours gets stepped on more than ours.


----------



## mvd

missfeelgood said:


> What??



Spinal Tap?


----------



## Cloud N9nE

We musta been doing diff shit cus at the lowest they were an 8, about the same as the green knockouts!


----------



## Sin City Bags

missfeelgood said:


> Whoa, dude. Those Still Rollin bags definitely don't deserve those scores. They weren't that fat and they definitely aren't worthy of an 9/10. They are 6 or 7/10 at best. I've been gettin these from my boy for a couple weeks and they're decent shit, but no where near as good as you're makin them out to be.
> 
> What's your ROA? And how long have you been usin?



There are two versions of Still Rollin. Purelife overdosed on the good one. I had the decent one, but def. not the one Purelife overdosed on. Remember guys, just because you had the same stamp doesn't mean you had the same dope. Anyone can open the bags and cut them or copy a fire stamp.


----------



## missfeelgood

> the Still Rollin bags I got were a def. 7-8. different sources, maybe yours gets stepped on more than ours.





> We musta been doing diff shit cus at the lowest they were an 8, about the same as the green knockouts!




Well I said they were a 7, so we probably didn't have different shit. I'm just saying, I've had shit that was better than these, so they definitely aren't a 9. 

I get them from the same guy I was getting the Knockout and Smoking Guns from. He always has very quality shit. Don't get me wrong...I love the Still Rollins. I'm just saying (especially because that was your first post on here), don't throw out really high numbers like that. I mean, according to the rating scale we use, a 9 would be for almost pure shit, and not only do we *rarely* get pure shit (I guess the exception is that Wildcard shit) in Jersey, but these definitely aren't almost pure. 

But like I said, I gave them a 7 for quality and maybe a 6.5 for quantity.


----------



## missfeelgood

Sin City Bags said:


> There are two versions of Still Rollin. Purelife overdosed on the good one. I had the decent one, but def. not the one Purelife overdosed on. Remember guys, just because you had the same stamp doesn't mean you had the same dope. Anyone can open the bags and cut them or copy a fire stamp.



I didn't know there were 2 Still Rollins around. The ones I get aren't bunk shit. They're definitely some quality dope. Maybe Cloud N9nE got the ones that PureLife overdosed on, but I didn't know about him overdosing on this stamp.

Whatever, it really doesn't matter to me %)

I just don't wanna see another Greenlighter throwin out ridiculously high ratings, because it throws people off.

Anyway, welcome to Bluelight, Cloud N9nE. You're ganna love it here. I know I do


----------



## JerZfirE

Cloud N9nE said:


> Need help, just copped a few bags of Something Money with a picture of dollar Bills and all in green Color, Could someone please help me out if you ever had or heard of these thanks!
> 
> 
> I picked up a few of these for my boy last night, and couldnt make
> 
> out the first word either. I kinda thought I saw "HEAVY MONEY" on
> 
> the one bag, but it kinda doesnt make sense. Whatever they say,
> 
> my boy said they were pretty bangin. I didnt try any of those bags
> 
> because I still had a bunch of TOP TEN bags left from a brick I got.


----------



## missfeelgood

Cloud N9nE said:


> You dont gotta worry bout me throwing out high scores Ive been doing this shit for 10 years and there arent too many that are on a level of 9-10



Oh I'm not sayin you don't know your shit. Some people just come on here and don't get our rating system right away and they start throwin out high numbers cuz they don't realize that a 5 is average and 10 is basically pure dope.

What's your ROA, anway? Just curious. I'm assuming you IV since you've been using for so long.


----------



## missyKO

Cloud N9nE said:


> Need help, just copped a few bags of Something Money with a picture of dollar Bills and all in green Color, Could someone please help me out if you ever had or heard of these thanks!
> 
> 
> Probably FUNNY MONEY...they were some good shit


----------



## elbroski

Those gangster parties from pittsburgh are real nice, like a 7/10, some of the best I've had lately.  Takin a break though so I won't be postin for a minute.


----------



## yo_bot

18TH. AVENUE
quantity:6.5
quantity:4
plenty of cut in this shit, actually leftover garbage in the spoon after filtering. i caugh an ok rush off a 5 bag shot but the buzz dwindled before i knew it.


----------



## Khadijah

got some black stamped *ruff ryders*, with the ruff ryders logo as the image on the bag, not just the words in plain letters.

 thought it was gonna be garbage cuz they just seemed sloppy and had the kinda thin bags and it was just some of those ones that you pre judge, and they was pretty skimp but i did 2 just to test em out and I was pleasantlty suprised. 

Maybe i was just tired or somethin, I had booted 1 of them 2tone guccis a few hours earlier but that was just one bag u kno? But i was actually talkin all slow and noddin off just that lil bit so I aint gonna put out a number I will wait til somebody else who tried these puts in their word but, I would not say these are a bad buy. Not bad at all. 

Got 3 left and I think that will make a nice nightcap even tho i usually like to do a 5-6 bagger before bed to get all leaned n stupid like and nod the fuck out but I aint complainin. My dope highs are alot better now that I take sub all week for 4-5 days out of the week, it makes it so much better when I get to get high. And yall know me. The most dope shootinest not give a fuckinest bitch on here. Yall should give it a shot. No doubt i would not of tried this if it wasnt for probation but now that I am on, im findin myself enjoying the break. it makes dope much more fun again to not do it every wakin moment. i got a good balance goin right now. My ratings might be a lil bit off tho becuz of this, I aint sure cuz i seem to do the same amount as i always have so i doubt my tolerance really went down much in 2 weeks esp. with using at least 8-16 mg of sub a day on the non using days, but who knows. Jus puttin that info in there so yall get the full picture.


----------



## yo_bot

DEAD END
quantity: 7
quality: 7

nice bags, nice clear shot


----------



## Georgie25

Where you from in PA yo bot^^^^
*
FAXED*
*color/texture*: whitish/light brownish - flaky/powder
*quantity*: First time I got them they were a 7/10, this time 4/10
*quality*: This stuff is definetely above average, would rate it as good. 6/10. I got bags 2 days ago from the same source with same stamp name and the quality was around 7.5/10 so as you can see these bags fluctuate a lot all around. It might have been something to do with the bags just being smaller as it seemed like the same dope. 1 1/2 - 2 bags has me feeling pretty good.
When mixed up it has a "ice tea" like appearance with little visible cut left behind.

*Final verdict*: Good bags sometimes, bags vary too much day to day.


----------



## BigGreenGuys

*Copped in Camden*

Stamp: SPEED
Quantity: 9/10 fatest bags ive ever seen
Quality: 8/10 - 
Other: Regular blue wax paper bags inside clear weed bags.


----------



## CityDub32

Anyone get SWINE FLU stamps lol?


----------



## Takeme2theclub

Stamp name:Black president
Stamp Color:green
Stamp Graphic (if any):stick figure w. face
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:tan color
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: neat
Quantity of Product:5/10    small
Quality of Product:7/10
Other comments: its pretty decent for its small size.


----------



## CityDub32

lacey k said:


> got some black stamped *ruff ryders*, with the ruff ryders logo as the image on the bag, not just the words in plain letters.
> 
> thought it was gonna be garbage cuz they just seemed sloppy and had the kinda thin bags and it was just some of those ones that you pre judge, and they was pretty skimp but i did 2 just to test em out and I was pleasantlty suprised.
> 
> Maybe i was just tired or somethin, I had booted 1 of them 2tone guccis a few hours earlier but that was just one bag u kno? But i was actually talkin all slow and noddin off just that lil bit so I aint gonna put out a number I will wait til somebody else who tried these puts in their word but, I would not say these are a bad buy. Not bad at all.
> 
> Got 3 left and I think that will make a nice nightcap even tho i usually like to do a 5-6 bagger before bed to get all leaned n stupid like and nod the fuck out but I aint complainin. My dope highs are alot better now that I take sub all week for 4-5 days out of the week, it makes it so much better when I get to get high. And yall know me. The most dope shootinest not give a fuckinest bitch on here. Yall should give it a shot. No doubt i would not of tried this if it wasnt for probation but now that I am on, im findin myself enjoying the break. it makes dope much more fun again to not do it every wakin moment. i got a good balance goin right now. My ratings might be a lil bit off tho becuz of this, I aint sure cuz i seem to do the same amount as i always have so i doubt my tolerance really went down much in 2 weeks esp. with using at least 8-16 mg of sub a day on the non using days, but who knows. Jus puttin that info in there so yall get the full picture.



According to my ex-sub doc/conseulor this is impossible and the suboxone blocks any opiate trying to get in your brain for 15-23 days after and everything your feeling is placebo effect.

After i argued with him the first time about this he made it a point to bring it up everytime i went in there it would be one of the first things he brought up. 

Never went back to take that piss test ... sold my ps3 yesterday for some bomb raw and an eighty. Last thing i said i'd ever sell ... i need to move out of this stupid fucking city i live in.


----------



## Sin City Bags

CityDub32 said:


> According to my ex-sub doc/conseulor this is impossible and the suboxone blocks any opiate trying to get in your brain for 15-23 days after and everything your feeling is placebo effect.
> 
> After i argued with him the first time about this he made it a point to bring it up everytime i went in there it would be one of the first things he brought up.
> 
> Never went back to take that piss test ... sold my ps3 yesterday for some bomb raw and an eighty. Last thing i said i'd ever sell ... i need to move out of this stupid fucking city i live in.



Lol 15-23 days. Maybe 15-23 hours. What a bunch of nonsense that dud was selling ya. I can catch a high of diesel about 12 hours after taking a sub. It's definitely not a complete high, but it's no placebo effect.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: Bentley
Logo: That bentley car logo with wings and the B in the middle (name and logo in black ink)
Count: 6/10 it's hard to say because it's literally stuck together in one chunk
Quality: 6/10 again it's hard to say because I did a suboxone yesterday
Color: The brownest dope I've ever seen. The color of cocoa powder.
Packing: average

-My guy called me and said this shit is off the hook. I have a feeling it's pretty solid and I'm just missing out because of the suboxone. The color and texture are the strangest I've ever seen. Any of you seen dope like this?


----------



## Sin City Bags

yo_bot said:


> 18TH. AVENUE
> quantity:6.5
> quantity:4
> plenty of cut in this shit, actually leftover garbage in the spoon after filtering. i caugh an ok rush off a 5 bag shot but the buzz dwindled before i knew it.




Good ol' 18th ave. It's been going afround for months but lately it's beeen garbage. In the beggining of march my boy had it and it was fire. But by the end of the month it was crap.


----------



## Porkyprimecut

Don King

6.5 nice

Hot Spot

6.5-7.0 Very nice

My Food

5.5-6.0 avg


----------



## Georgie25

*GOD FATHER*
*quality*: 8.5/10 one bag had me nodding hard as fuck, usually takes me 2-3 of good shit to get me where I was
*quanitity*: 8/10 when flicked the dope covered a little more than half of the last square, very good

*comments*: there was 30+ people in line for this stuff when i got to the spot, seriously IN LINE. these dudes sell 5 bundles in half an hour all the time. this is one of the best bags you can get in philly.


----------



## JerZfirE

Sin City Bags said:


> Color: The brownest dope I've ever seen. The color of cocoa powder.
> 
> The color and texture are the strangest I've ever seen. Any of you seen dope like this?




I had some really dark shit like that once. It was a really gritty

texture too. It was very weird, and I thought that I got beat, but

when I did the shit, it was fire. Those bags didnt have a stamp.


----------



## Sin City Bags

JerZfirE said:


> I had some really dark shit like that once. It was a really gritty
> 
> texture too. It was very weird, and I thought that I got beat, but
> 
> when I did the shit, it was fire. Those bags didnt have a stamp.



Thanks man. I researched it online and supposedly that is the type of dope they get in the UK. It doesn't dissolve well so they use lemons to help it dissolve for injection.


----------



## yo_bot

BASEBALL
graphic:  baseball 
i'm going to give these a 7 all around.
they are slightly better than average but not fire
they don't have nasty left over cuts after it's cooked and filtered, the bags are decent size and i got a nice rush and high so if you see these i can assure they will make you happy.

this week my guy has had baseball, new dope, dead end, 18th avenue and bloddy money and the bloody money and 18th avenue were the 2 stamps i didn't like.

 seems like the green samps are always on point lately

oh, and... i'm really fuck'n high


----------



## lilczey

CAMDEN, NJ

Obama under his head it says yes we can anyone seen these its nutz all the fiends are fucking raving about these bags


----------



## tripstar

Got my hands on some fedex couple times recently.  I was pretty damn good after only one bag.  Also copped some of these...

Name:  SICKAMORE
Graphic:  (none) ; Green ink
Quantity: 5/10
Quality:  6.5/10
Comment:  Above average bags.  Definitely no FEDEX though.


----------



## okterrific

Hey people just posting about a new batch of FIRE out on the streets, During a recent trip to p-town I copped some super terrific FIRE bags, they were called BLACK PRESIDENT, PS: I got some bags called black president a few months ago in january but it was just the text with no grapic of obama and they were red.Some people may rememer these, The bags in Jan don't compare to this batch of black pres.. going around now.....

Name: BLACK PRESIDENT'

Graphic: Picture of Obama's head ; Green ink

Quantity: 6.5-7/10 These bags vary some were really packed some were smaller than others.But the dope was excellent desiel so it all checked out perfectly even though some bags were smaller

Quality: 7.5/10 These are absolute FIRE, they are definatly some of the best bags floating around the streets of Paterson at the moment, IMO they are better than the FEDEX and the GUCCI which also are fire.The testure is white and flakey jsut like good dope should be!!
'
Comment: The dope is very flakey and white in color, Everything checks out perfectly on these bags the texture smell taste and color is excellent, If you happen to come across these awesome bags get them and stock them up you will not be dissapointed with these, After using 3 bags I was high as hell for a good few hours, i havent gotten this nodded out and high for a good while, Get them if you can, they are TERRIFIC!!!!! 

****Also the FEDEX and GUCCI are prob still floating around they are greta bags also so get those if you cant find these balck president, But these are def so good its worth it for you to ask and search around to try to locate them ***

PEACE AND BE SAFE YALL !!!


----------



## Carl Landrover

JerZfirE said:


> I had some really dark shit like that once. It was a really gritty
> 
> texture too. It was very weird, and I thought that I got beat, but
> 
> when I did the shit, it was fire. Those bags didnt have a stamp.



Hey! I actually had that happen a few years ago, on stampless bags as well.

Stuff felt like little pebbles or sand or something. It was hard to break up. Kind of burned/hurt going down, but it got me high, so I was good.


----------



## yo_bot

i got a this gram a few years ago, it was pretty dark brown, solid rock dope, and it had darker speckles in it as well, i could do a shot and then do another shot off of the cotton and left over dope/mess in the spoon and get high again. funky shit, but good though.


----------



## JerZfirE

Carl Landrover said:


> Hey! I actually had that happen a few years ago, on stampless bags as well.
> 
> Stuff felt like little pebbles or sand or something. It was hard to break up. Kind of burned/hurt going down, but it got me high, so I was good.





ExAAACTly!!


----------



## mr.dopeman

Chapel hill north carolina. 1 inch X 1 inch blue mini zip lock. quantity: 5/10, really mediocre. Quality 6/10. pretty bad stuff.


----------



## missfeelgood

mr.dopeman said:


> Chapel hill north carolina. 1 inch X 1 inch blue mini zip lock. quantity: 5/10, really mediocre. Quality 6/10. pretty bad stuff.



Actually, a 6/10 would be a little above average. "Pretty bad stuff" would be like a 3/10 or something.


----------



## JerseyJunkie

Yea guys sorry I haven't posted in a while, I've been goin through a lot with getting sentenced to 5 years of probation with drug court. i stayed clean for a whole week until yesterday when i caved and shot a bag, it actually had me on the nod for like a good hour. but anyway, I've been gettin shit called Hot Spot in Camden and it's pretty diesel. I like it a lot.


----------



## -Guido-

lilczey said:


> CAMDEN, NJ
> 
> Obama under his head it says yes we can anyone seen these its nutz all the fiends are fucking raving about these bags



Careful with those.  People are Overdosing on them.  Possibly cut with Fentanyl.


----------



## -Guido-

njsurf121 said:


> Stamp name: ROC BOYS
> Stamp Graphic (if any): Hands
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Tan
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 4/10 (Stamp was really faded)
> Quantity of Product: 6/10
> Quality of Product: 7/10



Just had those the otherday.  Decent shit.  Very good.


----------



## jtbrick

lacey k said:


> new fire to tease the dopeless. pic my boy sent me of the shit he grabbed the other day.



Tried those BLACK PRESIDENT bags yesterday in my first-ever excursion into Paterson after 14 years in NWK/IRV & NYC.

I was pleasantly surprised by the quality although the count was pretty light.

stamp: BLACK PRESIDENT
color: green stamp
graphic: Obama's head-shot (see lacey's photo above)
quality: Solid 7 (which is good in my book)
quantity: 3-4 (some were pretty skimpy and some were close to average)
comments: Had the great scent and taste that good Jersey diesel has. As mentioned, the bags were light but the solid quality made it an enjoyable experience.


----------



## Don Pgh Corleone

Hey newbie on here lol i've been viewing the thread a long time and got the courage to sign up 
I got these black ones with metallic hearts no names or stamps i seeen them reviewed by windex before and they are LEGIT
Stamp name: NONE (BLACK BAGS WITH METALLIC ORANGE HEARTS)
Stamp Graphic: METALLIC ORANGE HEARTS
Quality:7.5 - 8 BY YOUR STANDARDS 
Quantity : GOOD 
Other comments: DIFFERENT KIND OF PACKAGING THAN I'VE SEEN BUT I WAS GONE WOKE UP ON MY BATHROOM FLOOR DROOLING hahah


----------



## Don Pgh Corleone

o ya and after that its been dry as the f'cking SAHARA around here in the Pburgh all ya'll from jerz need to take a ride out here LOL JK 
_
Listen yo, if you been on here readin the thread then you would know that wat you asked for  aint allowed. From now on, anybody askin for PM's or emails about sourcin is gettin warned. Startin with  you yo.  Im sorry, It aint nothing  personal and if you was new totally and had no  idea  i woulda let it slide one time as your first verbal warning,but you said you been readin here a while so you should already know  that shit yo.  Not bein a  bitch but word up, this thread aint gonna stay open if ppl  keep tryna use it to find hookups. think about wat your sayin before you post  homie, thats all im sayin.

peace
lacey_


----------



## Don Pgh Corleone

sorry dam i already got warned on my first post i'll just sit back and watch from now on sorry i wasnt trying to solicite a hook up i would never meet someone from online and once again sorry lace


----------



## alphabetcity

AMAZING
graphic: i think it's a jester head or a jack-in-the-box clown with amazing written under it in cursive. all in blue ink.
quantity: 5/10
quality: 7/10 
comment: had the black ink "amazing"s a month or two ago and didn't expect these to be all that great. the stamps were mostly all faded, except for a few, and they looked real stepped on. i was real surprised at how good they were.


----------



## Khadijah

There was green amazings in november, with just the writing,  they was fire.


----------



## Don Pgh Corleone

hey anyone had the "sunshine"? i heard of two conflicting reports missyko said they were 4's but onthenod said they were fire pure fire can anyone tell me which ones were better and which ones were bunk....i know they can all be different depending on places and people but i was just wondering if anyone could remember having them and if they were good or bad and what they looked like thanks a million


----------



## lilczey

-Guido- said:


> Careful with those.  People are Overdosing on them.  Possibly cut with Fentanyl.



CAMDEN, New Jersey

DUDE the fiends on all over fucking camden are asking anyone and everyone even the fucking UC's for fucking "yes we can's" 

lol this dude came up too me and he's like u got them "yes we can's" i was like na my man don't fuck wit D.. he was like well if u can get them baggs thats where to start... all my boys on the set started laughing and told him that J-mills wasn't on the clock soo no Desil.... he was still talking as i walked away just laughing i mean couldn't he see i was chillin on the set wit my boys smokin a fucking wet blunt lol i guess it was just cuz i'm white.  The walky talky had me thinkin about robbing his ass as i was walking to the store a block away for another L for more wet jars  lol 

then i saw him a day later on broadway trying to robb some white kids damn dope fiends and crack heads i mean he was black and most are down here.... BUT it made me soo fucking mad I wish i would have robbed his ass on the set wit my boys wouldn't have been no fucking thang..... then i see him 2 days later tryin to robb some white kids cuz they "easy targets" all teh fiends kno that..... I FUCKING SWEAR MAN.... if i see this shit again i am gonna fucking rob and kill the next mother fucker sick of this racist shit its every where... no matter wat anyone says... these fucking fiends weigh like 70 pounds in a wet paper bag.... FUCKERS... ahhh ok sorry i had to vent

any way....

*black mercedes* = wit just the mercedes sysmbol are said to be good
red ufc's = wit a fist all red are said to be ok


----------



## yo_bot

i check on this thread way to much...

fiend'n a lil'bit over here 8(


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Awesome Red and White checker board bags coming out of central jersey. I have never seen a bag stamped like this in all my years of heroin use and Ive been getting high for the better part of a decade. The bag's are enormous and the shit is potent as hell. If you come across these in you travels scoop them on up. You won't be disappointed   :D

-Charlie


----------



## StampHead

*From the Bronx:*

Stamp name: Draft
Stamp Graphic (if any): A circle around the word "Draft"
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light to medium brown, very powdery and doesn't really flake at all.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Pretty neat.. On some bags the word "Draft" is lighter than the circle around it.
Quantity of Product: 5-6/10
Quality of Product: 6/10
Other comments: Some pretty decent stuff.. Not the best, but it does the job.  It leaves a decent amount of cut behind after filtering it thru a cotton, and can be hard to pull up.

Stamp name: Blank
Stamp Graphic (if any): n/a
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Medium brown, also very powdery and not flaky.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Pretty neat, with tape that's hard to rip.
Quantity of Product: 6-7/10
Quality of Product: 4/10
Other comments: Not very good.. also pretty hard to pull up thru a cotton.

Stamp name: On Point
Stamp Graphic (if any): A gun 
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Medium brown.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Neatly taped and stamped
Quantity of Product: 5-6/10
Quality of Product: 2-3/10
Other comments: Absolute garbage.. The worst part was the stamp had me excited it was gonna be fire bc it looked so good, and after bangin 5 of them I barely felt anything at all.  Luckily that was all I bought.. 8)

*From Harlem:*

Stamp name: Uppercut
Stamp Graphic (if any): A fist
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Medium brown.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Neatly taped but the stamps were light and the first few letters of the word were faded a little.
Quantity of Product: 6-7/10
Quality of Product: 6.5-7/10
Other comments: Some nice stuff, definitely above average.  Gave a nice rush and a high that didn't fade away quickly.  Hard to suck up though, and it leaves a little bit of cut behind.

Stamp name: Stinger
Stamp Graphic (if any): A scorpion 
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light brown and powdery.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: I've never seen bags like this before.. These have the word "Stinger" below the scorpion on a plastic sealed bag with an un-taped blank bag inside.  
Quantity of Product: 7/10
Quality of Product: 4.5-6/10
Other comments: I really like this stuff a lot.. I've never seen double sealed bags with the stamp on the plastic before, only on the bag sealed in clear plastic.  This stuff also completely dissolves and pulls up with ease.  The high also lasts decently long too and it gives a nice rush.


----------



## StampHead

Oh I forgot to add that the Stinger bags also are narrower than the normal bags I get by like half a centimeter.


----------



## cookitcutitbagit

Sin City Bags said:


> Yo, my boy went to newark today. Went to every spot and he couldn't get shit. What's the deal? Do you need a connect up there now? You can't just cop on the street anymore or was it bad luck? Anyone have answers?



its was too hot out....they wont fuck wit ya if its hot


----------



## cookitcutitbagit

oh by the way...

i copped a new stamp 2 days ago, absolute flame..


Stamp name: Funny Money
Graphic: bundle of cash
Location: newark _AND I WILL NOT POST THE AREA OF NEWARK AGAIN_
Quality: 8.5
Quantity: 7
Comments: good shit...i forget the color of the diesel cus i was so murked...i banged 2 bags and started to get nervous....now thats some good shit

_Quotin from the rules:




You MAY NOT:
-Post specific locations where the drug was copped. This means:
No street names
No references to particular corners or landmarks. No naming wat side of  the city.
That means you cant say "Copped in the area over by white castle" or "copped in the 4th ward" or "copped in the part of the city that has a 07501 zip code" or "Copped on the corner near the chinese place and walgreens"
All of that is a big NO and you post will get edited.

YOU MAY:
Post the CITY and CITY ONLY

Click to expand...


You posted a certain side of newark and that aint allowed yo, so i am editin your post. After this, posts that fuck up is g oin to the choppin block. See my last post in blue a few posts down for the new rules....

peace
lacey_


----------



## missyKO

*RENEGADE*
Graphic: native american face with feather hat
Count: 5-6
Quality: 6
Comments: All around decent stuff. The stamp looked amateur so i wasn't too sure about it but as it usually goes you can't judge a book by its cover!


*STILL ROLLING*
Graphic: pair of dice
Count: varies 4-6
Quality: 7.5
Comments: No denying this stuff was good


----------



## Khadijah

_*Yo, Callin all dopefeens. That is it. It is a new era in this thread. Warnings is about to be goin out faster free 5-pieces of rock to  crack feens. YOU CANT POST NOTHING BUT THE CITY YOU COPPED IN. YOU CANT LOOK FOR SOURCES, EVEN IF YOU THINK  YOU BEIN SMART AND LO KEY ABOUT IT, ITS OBVIOUS WHEN YOU ASK FOR PRIVATE MESSAGES AND SAY YOU DONT HAVE A HOOKUP. YOU CANT POST PRICES. Ima re quote the rules for yall just for a lil refresher, n I suggest u Read em yo. I am so sick of heads comin up in here, postin some shit that violates, then bein like O I didnt know cuz i didnt read the rules. It says it right there on the front page, And Ill quote
*



*You MAY NOT:*
-Post specific locations other than the name of the city where the drug was copped. This means:
No street names
No references to particular corners or landmarks. No naming wat side of  the city.
That means you cant say "Copped in the area over by white castle" or "copped in the 4th ward" or "copped in the part of the city that has a 07501 zip code" or "Copped on the corner near the chinese place and walgreens"
All of that is a big NO and you post will get edited.

YOU MAY:
Post the CITY and CITY ONLY
Post pics

Click to expand...


*I aint takin this out on no one person in particular this is  directed at anybody and everybody who dont know how to  act in here,  so  if you  post good, dont stress it,  but word up this shit got to stop, I am in here everdyay choppin up ppls posts becuz they cant follow the simplest ass directions and i dont understand wats so hard, there is like two rules in this thread, dont post the specific  location and dont post prices ,so word up 2 rules?  really? Shits that hard? then we got the site-wide no lookin  for sources shit, and that goes for all of BL, so that shouldnt b too ruff. It aint like there is some kind of complex-ass intricate system of rules with confusing wording and lots of loopholes, its just 2 SIMPLE ASS RULES lol. I KNO yall smarter than that,  come the fuck on, quit playin like you dont know nothin, get grown, and post appropriate  in here so we can all enjoy our internet version of the  word on the street.*

*From  now on,  you fuck up in this thread, you get warned, no second chances, no free pass cuz youre new,you just straight the fuck up catchin a warning and your post gettin edited. *Hate or it to be that way but too many knuckleheads comin up in here fuckin up the simplest shit, so now thats how it gotta be from  now on. Cookitcutitbagit, this aint directed all at you, I am just usin ur post as a example since you was the most recent to post something against the rules, but this is a explanation to everyone that we crackin down  on this thread. Dont worry it aint gonna become some type of horrible prison like rules type shit in here, its the same rules as before, Ima just be enforcing them more now instead of goin easy on people and sending them Private messages to ask them to stop, now its just straight to  the warning button,  thatsall. So wat up everybody, dont stress about wat i said cuz its easy as fuck to stay in line, just do wat u supposed to and dont fuck up again cuz i  aint messin aroun when I say i will be on that shit  like white on rice lol.

peace
lacey
_


----------



## JerZfirE

Been gettin them DUFFLE BAG bags steady lately.

They have always been good, but I got them again

last night, and I think its a new batch, because they

seemed a little better than usual. If you see em, get em.



Got em in the bricks.


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

StampHead said:


> *From the Bronx:*
> 
> *From Harlem:*
> 
> Stamp name: Uppercut
> Stamp Graphic (if any): A fist
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Medium brown.
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Neatly taped but the stamps were light and the first few letters of the word were faded a little.
> Quantity of Product: 6-7/10
> Quality of Product: 6.5-7/10
> Other comments: Some nice stuff, definitely above average.  Gave a nice rush and a high that didn't fade away quickly.  Hard to suck up though, and it leaves a little bit of cut behind.



My boy in Manhattan was getting those Harlem "Uppercut" stamps through a middleman for a while... He said it was pretty decent shit.  

(He's no longer getting it, though... His middleman went to jail.)


----------



## phr

So I read on Twitter, a post made by a local social worker who twitters for a local blog, that dealers are cutting their dope with Suboxone to cut down the time of the high in order to get more customers. Stamp is comeback.

lol I'm not sure how accurate that is, but anyone experienced with dope would notice if it was cut with Suboxone. It's orange, the high would seem more speedy, less euphoric, and it would actually last longer. Not to mention the risk of precipitated wd's.


----------



## Sin City Bags

phrozen said:


> So I read on Twitter, a post made by a local social worker who twitters for a local blog, that dealers are cutting their dope with Suboxone to cut down the time of the high in order to get more customers. Stamp is comeback.
> 
> lol I'm not sure how accurate that is, but anyone experienced with dope would notice if it was cut with Suboxone. It's orange, the high would seem more speedy, less euphoric, and it would actually last longer. Not to mention the risk of precipitated wd's.



Lol, actually if the used subutex it'd be white. Sounds like nonsense though.


----------



## Sin City Bags

stamp - Damage
graphic - none, just DAMAGE
count - 3/10
quality 4/10

garbage


----------



## phr

Sin City Bags said:


> Lol, actually if the used subutex it'd be white. Sounds like nonsense though.



I know. It specifically said Suboxone though. Point is though, you'd notice the damn difference between bupe and heroin. :D


----------



## PureLife

Funny Money sucked., duffle bag is always good. Dear god don't try the Fuji Rocks. 

Roc Boys is ALWAYS good.


----------



## missyKO

PureLife said:


> Funny Money sucked., duffle bag is always good. Dear god don't try the Fuji Rocks.
> 
> Roc Boys is ALWAYS good.



Funny Money sucked? Was it a fake batch or just bad? I'm supposed to be getting some


----------



## yo_bot

SWEET BULLY
size-6 average
quality-7 good stuff, no garbage, nice clear light brown solution
very similar to the baseball/new dope/dead end bags

get these if you can


----------



## JerZfirE

PureLife said:


> Funny Money sucked.



A few of my boys got FUNNY MONEY, and said it was fire.


----------



## missyKO

JerZfirE said:


> A few of my boys got FUNNY MONEY, and said it was fire.





yah i had it and it was but that was a couple weeks ago so i'm hoping theres not a bum batch circulating


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: no name just a light bulb
Graphic: a light bulb in sky blue ink
Count: 5/10
Quality: 7-8/10 approaching fire status. Two bags had me really high and nodding.
Packaging: clear tape, even fold, easy to open, neat overall
Color: standard beach sand colored diesel

The verdict: I like this diesel. I'd gladly buy it again. It gets you high and that's all that matters!


----------



## djatm

I haven't read through every response so I'm unsure if this was posted.

Philly 

Stamp: Black Horse (picture of a black horse on blue wax bag)
Quantity: 7/10 These bags vary alot depending on the dealers. Usually, the older the dealer is the larger the bags are. 
Quality: 9/10 -  I've tried just about everything else in Philly and this is some pretty good shit.
Texture: Off-white color/very smooth.

I noticed someone rated 'godfather' already but i still would like to share my imprssions. i've only had this stuff once and i found it by mistake but my god, what a great mistake. 9/10

Aside from these two, Philly doesn't have much else to offer in way of good dope.


----------



## PureLife

from nyc


Target (blue)
quality- 7.5 ( these were pretty nice)
quantity- This was my favorite thing about them, they were pretty fat,
graphic- none, although today I was thinking about it, and last year when Target in trf was making its laps, these reminded me of them. So look out for them on both sides of tje water 



From Nwk


Renegade (in red)
graphic- maybe an Indian chief hat  or something?)
quality- an easy 6.5-7, 
quantity- Some had less than others, but the bundle def. came out to over a gram hehe,


----------



## Sin City Bags

PureLife said:


> from nyc
> 
> 
> Target (blue)
> quality- 7.5 ( these were pretty nice)
> quantity- This was my favorite thing about them, they were pretty fat,
> graphic- none, although today I was thinking about it, and last year when Target in trf was making its laps, these reminded me of them. So look out for them on both sides of tje water
> 
> 
> 
> From Nwk
> 
> 
> Renegade (in red)
> graphic- maybe an Indian chief hat  or something?)
> quality- an easy 6.5-7,
> quantity- Some had less than others, but the bundle def. came out to over a gram hehe,




Shit man, with the bags you got last month everything must seems like garbage to you!!!


----------



## missyKO

just an update i picked up those FUNNY MONEY bags and they're just as great as the first time...I'm def not disappointed! have a fun weekend everyone!!!


----------



## yo_bot

GENERAL

quantity : 7.5 flicked the bag and at least 1/3 of the last square was stuffed 

quality : 8 i did a 4 bag shot. this stuff looked almost white with just a hit of tan to it. when it hit the water it mostly disolved and was dark brown, i didn't really notice cut and has a nice clear/brown solution after i filtered it.
the rush was pleasant and i could smell it very well as the buzz set in. i don't want to say this is fire but it is really fucking good for sure.

graphic : yes, it was like a military badge/patch & crest. this shit's official. SALUTE!

i'ma do a cotton/wash shot for fun now


----------



## JerZfirE

Posted about these about 200 posts ago or so..

Stamp: HELLBOY

Graphic: n/a

Count: 4/10..ehh

Quality: 4-5/10..not too good.

I did 5 bags in two hours, and I usually

only do two or 3, so yeah..figure it out.


This shit isnt total garbage, but if there

is something else available, get that haha.





P.S.

Anybody had BART SIMPSON bags? Somebody

That I work with said they can get them at a damn

good price, so I kinda have a feeling that the shit is

garbage. Its not near any dope cities either, so Im

wondering why the shit is at Newark prices down here.

I guess if I dont like it, I can just "give" it to a few people.


----------



## Pct

Stamps I've gotten the last few days, Paterson:


Stamp: "HANDICAPPED," blue stamp with a basic picture of a wheelchair above the word. 
Count: Average, or slightly larger than average.
Quality: 9.5/10, FIRE!!!
Texture: Almost white, dissolves perfectly in water with no residue left behind. 
Notes: This is probably the best I have gotten in Paterson recently. But there have been similar bags (ones with a word, a little picture, and the same type of white wax bags) going around the same neighborhood where I got these. 

To anyone doing them, BE CAREFUL, start off small because the stuff is extremely potent. 

Stamp: "OBSESSED," Just says the word and is underlined, red stamp. Based on the bags, tape, location of purchase, etc., its probably from the same people that supplied the above bags. 
Count: Average.
Quality: 8.5/10, Very nice

Stamp: "Trouble Paradise," red stamp with a picture of two faces (masks I think?) above the words.
Count: Average
Quality: 8.5/10

Stamp: "RAT POISON," red stamp, might have had a picture of a needle but I don't remember. 
Count: Average.
Quality: 9/10, FIRE

Stamp: "KFC," no picture, just says KFC in bold, thicker than usual, letters.
Count: Average
Quality: 8.5/10

That's whats HOT in the streets of P-town kids!!!


----------



## Tuskface

anyone from the nyc area familiar with the "takeover" stamped bag? 

one somehow made its way down south and i'm curious what to expect.


----------



## -Guido-

PureLife said:


> Roc Boys is ALWAYS good.



Roc Boys is fire. Knock Out is some good shit as well.


----------



## Pct

jtbrick said:


> Tried those BLACK PRESIDENT bags yesterday in my first-ever excursion into Paterson after 14 years in NWK/IRV & NYC.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised by the quality although the count was pretty light.
> 
> stamp: BLACK PRESIDENT
> color: green stamp
> graphic: Obama's head-shot (see lacey's photo above)
> quality: Solid 7 (which is good in my book)
> quantity: 3-4 (some were pretty skimpy and some were close to average)
> comments: Had the great scent and taste that good Jersey diesel has. As mentioned, the bags were light but the solid quality made it an enjoyable experience.




black president is alright dope, but by NJ standards that is just a tiny bit above average, if not average. There is much better dope all over ha.. you should come out here more often


----------



## missyKO

Tuskface said:


> anyone from the nyc area familiar with the "takeover" stamped bag?
> 
> one somehow made its way down south and i'm curious what to expect.




Get it! They're worth it


----------



## djatm

*bart simpson*



JerZfirE said:


> P.S.
> 
> Anybody had BART SIMPSON bags? Somebody
> 
> That I work with said they can get them at a damn
> 
> good price, so I kinda have a feeling that the shit is
> 
> garbage. Its not near any dope cities either, so Im
> 
> wondering why the shit is at Newark prices down here.
> 
> I guess if I dont like it, I can just "give" it to a few people.




i've had bart simpson bags before. we may not be talking about the same exact dope but i've had bags with the bart simpson stamp before. i got them in Philly. the dope was ok but the bags were huuuuge. biggest bags ive ever seen. even though the dope was meh, the amount they put in their bags was enough to od if you shoot more than one.


----------



## Modnaro

got a new man in Pittsburgh and hes been all fire by pitts standars lately

gangster party- 8/10
fank lucas- green logo- 9/10
black and gold hearts- 8.5/10

I also got those BLEDs again and when i sAID they where fire its bc I did them when i was also on 3 Soma and 4 mgs of kpin... They are like below average maybe 4.5/10


----------



## Sin City Bags

stamp: Game Over
graphic: none, just says game over like this
GAME
OVER
count: 6/10 bags vary a little bit and I fucking hate that
quality: 9/10 this had me drooling folks
color: standard east coast "sand at the beach" tan
packaging: horrible, it looks like the guy who packed it was shooting bundles at a time

**This is some serious fire. Best shit I've done in about a month. Pick it up if you can playaz!!!


----------



## Georgie25

djatm said:


> I haven't read through every response so I'm unsure if this was posted.
> 
> Philly
> 
> Stamp: Black Horse (picture of a black horse on blue wax bag)
> Quantity: 7/10 These bags vary alot depending on the dealers. Usually, the older the dealer is the larger the bags are.
> Quality: 9/10 -  I've tried just about everything else in Philly and this is some pretty good shit.
> Texture: Off-white color/very smooth.
> 
> I noticed someone rated 'godfather' already but i still would like to share my imprssions. i've only had this stuff once and i found it by mistake but my god, what a great mistake. 9/10
> 
> Aside from these two, Philly doesn't have much else to offer in way of good dope.



Nice to see another phillyhead in this thread. The godfathers are still going strong. Although the place where you get them two people OD'd and died right as I got there yesterday so it's been extra hot and not even worth riskin going there for the time being.

Have you tried echo? It's a little above average. I never had them black horse ones you are talkin about though unfortunately!


----------



## Tech User

wwindexx said:


> Stamp name: None (no name, just the graphics.)
> Stamp Color: Black
> Stamp Graphic (if any): Black paper with gold sorta metallic hearts on it.
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: its really tan, almost brown. Not flakey at all, just really fine powder.
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: very neat.
> Quantity of Product: Lots of powder in there! 8/10
> Quality of Product: Good shit - knock your socks off. 8.5/10
> City: Pittsburgh
> Other comments: the paper isn't wax. It looks more like wrapping paper to me.
> 
> Get em while they're hot!
> 
> Anybody else got these? Love em.




yeah i been gettin these
not bad, last a long time

did you notice a kinda strange smell when you mix it up?


----------



## Tech User

Yeah! i know i been gone for a long time but im still around!
 . . lol . .and ill try to frequent more often

Pittsburgh
Month of May

Poor-
Incredible Hulk - white bag with blueish green blob of a hulk, and incredible hulk written undernieth
Fresh Meat - white bag with small red writing(smaller size bag), no pic 

Good -
FIRE - white bag with red capital letters, no pic(these might move to the great column, i didnt get to over indulge)
Fugi Power - white bag with red letters, no pic
Black and Golds - them ones above, black with the gold hearts
Sprite - white bag with green lettering
Tom and Jerry - white bag with red and blue multi-color writing, pic of jerry i think
the Hulk - white bag with green writing, no pic just "the Hulk" written on it

Great -
Guns and Roses - white bag with red writing, pic of a gun and a rose
Got to have it - white bag with blue writing
Menu - white bag with cursive word "menu", no pic


i think there are a couple im forgetin right now but ill update 

all bags were put together nicely and looked decent except the menus, i thought they were going to be garbage, had that tape that didnt rip easy stamps were half on half off the bag, but they ended up being the best around in months maybe years(nice, very dark, clear shot, not cloudy when mixed and no trace of crap left in the filter)


----------



## djatm

*philly dope*



Georgie25 said:


> Nice to see another phillyhead in this thread. The godfathers are still going strong. Although the place where you get them two people OD'd and died right as I got there yesterday so it's been extra hot and not even worth riskin going there for the time being.
> 
> Have you tried echo? It's a little above average. I never had them black horse ones you are talkin about though unfortunately!




two people od'd...geeze. my boy and i were down yesterday trying to find godfather. no luck. i'm glad now we didnt. i dislike running into cops down there. i've never had echo. i usually only stick to two kinds of dope bc i know that their quality is going to be good. the one is black horse. the other is..

stamp name: cricket (cricket ball stamp on blue wax bag)
quality: 7/10
quanity: 8/10
texture: fine white powder

in the last 3 months i've been sticking to a strict schedule of doing dope bc in the past it has taken over my life. thats no good if you're a student or anyone for that matter. i only do dope once or twice a month now. i'm all set for may and gotta wait until june 15th until i can use again. so when that comes around i'll ask around for echo.


----------



## sinnomngrl

Stamp name:7 up

Stamp Graphic (if any):THE 7 UP LOGO,ALONG WITH THE SPELLED OUT WORDS IN CAPITAL LETTERS BELOW THAT.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:WHITE AND CRUMBLY

Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:IT VARIES SOME VERY NEAT,SOME BAGS HAVE SMUDGED TEXT

Quantity of Product:6

Quality of Product:7 THIS IS GOOD CLEAN DIESEL ,SIMILAR TO THE FIRST BATCH OF TRUE RELIGIONS.

Other comments:HOPE THIS SHIT DOESNT FALL.HATE WHEN THAT HAPPENS..


----------



## phr

djatm said:


> I haven't read through every response so I'm unsure if this was posted.
> 
> Philly
> 
> Stamp: Black Horse (picture of a black horse on blue wax bag)
> Quantity: 7/10 These bags vary alot depending on the dealers. Usually, the older the dealer is the larger the bags are.
> Quality: 9/10 - * I've tried just about everything else in Philly and this is some pretty good shit.*
> Texture: Off-white color/very smooth.
> 
> I noticed someone rated 'godfather' already but i still would like to share my imprssions. i've only had this stuff once and i found it by mistake but my god, what a great mistake. 9/10
> 
> *Aside from these two, Philly doesn't have much else to offer in way of good dope.*





			
				djatm said:
			
		

> in the last 3 months i've been sticking to a strict schedule of doing dope bc in the past it has taken over my life. thats no good if you're a student or anyone for that matter.* i only do dope once or twice a month now.* i'm all set for may and gotta wait until june 15th until i can use again. so when that comes around i'll ask around for echo.



So you use once or twice a month, you've tried "just about everything else" in Philly and there isn't much good dope. 8)


----------



## Don Pgh Corleone

Tech User said:


> yeah i been gettin these
> not bad, last a long time
> 
> did you notice a kinda strange smell when you mix it up?






YA did yours smell like skunky weed or something i remember mine smelled like skunk weed those black ones with gold hearts


----------



## djatm

phrozen said:


> So you use once or twice a month, you've tried "just about everything else" in Philly and there isn't much good dope. 8)



for the past 3 months. re read it, but slowly this time.


----------



## yo_bot

TRUE RELIGION
graphic : yes: looked like a fat man with a guitar
i'ma give these bags a 7 all around
the size was consistently good
and these had me hi and nod'n
i shot just 2 this morning and felt nice and groovey
and later in the evening i shot 4 and got really fucking high, i love it when after i shoot the aroma stays in my head for a long time, i was cross eyed and feeling great


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: 867-5309
Grahic: A telephone
Count: 7/10
Quality: 5-6/10
Color: pretty darkish tan
Packing: Decent, neatly done, easy to break open.

-Overall, these bags are decent. Average, maybe a little above average. I got them for a cheap so it made it worth it. And the stamp is hilarious!


----------



## Khadijah

Pct said:


> Stamps I've gotten the last few days, Paterson:
> 
> 
> Stamp: "HANDICAPPED," blue stamp with a basic picture of a wheelchair above the word.
> Count: Average, or slightly larger than average.
> Quality: 9.5/10, FIRE!!!
> Texture: Almost white, dissolves perfectly in water with no residue left behind.
> Notes: This is probably the best I have gotten in Paterson recently. But there have been similar bags (ones with a word, a little picture, and the same type of white wax bags) going around the same neighborhood where I got these.
> 
> To anyone doing them, BE CAREFUL, start off small because the stuff is extremely potent.
> 
> Stamp: "OBSESSED," Just says the word and is underlined, red stamp. Based on the bags, tape, location of purchase, etc., its probably from the same people that supplied the above bags.
> Count: Average.
> Quality: 8.5/10, Very nice
> 
> Stamp: "Trouble Paradise," red stamp with a picture of two faces (masks I think?) above the words.
> Count: Average
> Quality: 8.5/10
> 
> Stamp: "RAT POISON," red stamp, might have had a picture of a needle but I don't remember.
> Count: Average.
> Quality: 9/10, FIRE
> 
> Stamp: "KFC," no picture, just says KFC in bold, thicker than usual, letters.
> Count: Average
> Quality: 8.5/10
> 
> That's whats HOT in the streets of P-town kids!!!



I got the trouble paradise when they was a green stamp a few months back and it was garbage. we called it yoohoo cuz it looked like yoohoo when u mix it up.

The handicapped bags was fire. Im super pissed at my self becuz i had a chance to get them from this other dude, but my man said he had black president, and i hadnt tried the handicapped ones before, and the dude with handicapped had had the ruff ryders which wasnt so hot. so im like na, handicap will prolly suck, i rather go with wat i know, so i was like i know for sure black prez is fire so ima go to my man for that and skip on the handicappeds.

then it turns out, I got some ish called *FOR ALL MANKIND* instead of the black president, that my man had said he had. (He todl me its cuz his peopel told him for all mankind was  better than black prez, so he was jsut tryin to help us out 8( ) Well, turns out it seems like it was the same dope as *ruff ryders* just a little less cut i think,  and it had no legs to it, just a weak rush and no high.

 i was mad pissed cuz i got some handicapped from these hick kids who overcharge in the country a few days later, and it was fire. And i was liek damn i should of just went to the handicapped guy when i was in paterson and got liek 3 times the amount for the money, instead of goin to the black president guy, cuz black president guy ended up givin me sum bullshit dope anyways. 

Anyways, from the for all mankind dude , Yesterday it was red ruff ryders, only slightly better than the black *ruff ryders.*

Also in the mix was *LEAN BACK*, fucking fire, from the bricks

Myspace , prolly nwk, it was pretty good but madd short count

and WIN (LOL, made me think of BL with all the "epic win" n all that) which was also pretty good, idk both the win and myspace was mad short bags and i only had 3 total 2 myspace 1 win, so hard to judge. hopefully this week shit will be pickin up better and there will be a lil more fire out there, cuz rite now shit is hard as fuck for me to maintain and i be broke as hell so im tryna work somethin out. Damn i wish it was like 2 wks ago with fedex and gucci all that i see 

And thats the dope report for this week kids, im clean til probation.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: Game Over
Graphic: 
GAME
OVER
Count: 7/10
Quality: 9/10
Packing: sloppy
Color: kinda white but still tan

***I know I reviewed this a few days ago, but I got it again. Copped a brick today. This shit is fire. Has me noddin hard. My one boy didn't like it as much but he told me he's doin 9 bags in one shot. At that rate nothing he does is gonna be fire. everyone else I know is drooling off a few bags. See if you can cop this shit my central NJ people! All you need is a connect in New Brunswick cause everybody down here has got this stamp.

Here's what else is floating around the Hub City
13000 - been around for a while 7-8/10
CK - Haven't seen it in a few weeks 7-8/10
8304 - nice diesel 6-7/10
DAMAGE - garbage 3/10
Unibomber - 9/10 fire!!! LOL great name too
Dunkin Donuts - 5/10
Bentley - dark brown rocky strange D 7/10
Slick Talk - more solid shit 6-7/10
Silent Hill - this one seems to always please 7/10
Sunkist - gets ya high but nothing special 5/10
Adidas - kinda lame 4/10


----------



## JerZfirE

I got the TROUBLE PARADISE bags from two different people and they were 

pretty shitty. 4/10 at BEST. the high dont last long at all either. Fuck those bags.


Atleast they werent as bad as the blue stamped FEDEX haha.


----------



## njsurf121

Stamp name: Handicapped
Stamp Graphic (if any):  Handicapped Logo
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light tannish in color
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 9/10
Quantity of Product: 9/10
Quality of Product: 8/10
Other comments: The quantity of this stamp is pretty sweet considering my last bags were quite small. As for the quality, I mean the last few bags I had were FIRE but I haven't doped in a while but I did a bag and it got me fucked up but it might just be because my tolerance is down again, which is a GREAT thing hahah  GET THESE BAGS


----------



## phr

djatm said:


> for the past 3 months. re read it, but slowly this time.



You've tried "just about everything else" in Philly and there isn't much good dope? 8)

Fixed.

So 3 days ago you rated a stamp you tried >3 months ago, when you went through just about every stamp in Philly?


----------



## Georgie25

djatm said:


> two people od'd...geeze. my boy and i were down yesterday trying to find godfather. no luck. i'm glad now we didnt. i dislike running into cops down there. i've never had echo. i usually only stick to two kinds of dope bc i know that their quality is going to be good. the one is black horse. the other is..
> 
> stamp name: cricket (cricket ball stamp on blue wax bag)
> quality: 7/10
> quanity: 8/10
> texture: fine white powder
> 
> in the last 3 months i've been sticking to a strict schedule of doing dope bc in the past it has taken over my life. thats no good if you're a student or anyone for that matter. i only do dope once or twice a month now. i'm all set for may and gotta wait until june 15th until i can use again. so when that comes around i'll ask around for echo.



Yuck..cricket. I've had that before, shit was horrible. Maybe they're better now but after having it that one time never again will i buy from those dudes. I copped 6 bags of god father yesterday on memorial day, had no problems.


----------



## Sin City Bags

stamp: Easy Money
graphic: it looks like stacks of money, everything is in green ink
count: 6/10
quality: 7/10
color: sand at the beach tan
packaging: average


----------



## Khadijah

My fine BL dopefeens, i your co-general in kind-of-command Mz Lacey Lace Requesting a report back from the streets on the stamp called:


*STREET BULLY*

from da brikk city aka HOODAVILLE

Packed bags, looks smells good, but the true test is in the set and into the arm aint it? And that aint happened yet so, anybody tried em? Asking for a friend who got em and didnt try yet...Plz gather info and complete your mission here! lol


----------



## yo_bot

^ yo lacey, i've had SWEET BULLY it was good shit


----------



## yo_bot

TUNA FISH

AND

FIRE

no graphic on these bags

average to decent size and consistently sized

possibly the same dope in these bags

i'd give these a 7.5 in quality. no bull shit good fucking heroin here bitches.

i did 14 bags today. 

i'm cooked

*end blog*


----------



## Modnaro

Location: Pittsburgh
Stamp: Star Trek (blue font)
Grpahic: None
Some are above average in size, others are kind of skimp
Quality: Solid 7.5/10 Banged 2 and im feeling nice and I took 4 mgs of Sub less than 24 hours ago


----------



## Sin City Bags

*NSFW*: 










_*From now on please use NSFW tags when posting pictures of your bags! -Thizzer_


----------



## KingstonRoller

Whats good guys..first post from me I been readin these diesel threads since the first one got closed and ive had many bags on here.. comin outta flanders nj but i been in the game for awhile so its a trip to the spot i hit up.  Here are a couple bags ive had within the last week. 

Stamp name:  black president
Stamp Color: green
Stamp Graphic (if any): obama from waist up..
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: more white then tan
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: neat 9/10
Quantity of Product: 4 or 5 outta 10
Quality of Product: 6/10 strong high till the rush wore off
Other comments: outta paterson.. i think there like 2 black president bags cuz some are much fatter then the others and the ones i got were small but my boy had the fatties...

Stamp name: GUCCI
Stamp Color: red
Stamp Graphic (if any): nah
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: tan and gritty
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 3/10 pretty damn sloppy all dif. sizes and bent corners...
Quantity of Product: 8/10= 3/4 of the first fold
Quality of Product:5/10 nothing special just average nj bags
Other comments: outta paterson..musta been stomped on wit somethin hard cuz i actually had a runny nose after blowin 6

Stamp name: Stampless never had a bag like that
Stamp Color: nothin
Stamp Graphic (if any): nope
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: tan and fine once broken up wit a razor but flakes  when in the bag
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: neat 8/10
Quantity of Product:4/10
Quality of Product: 6/10
Other comments: outta paterson..strange havin no stamp but got the job done...

Stamp name: KFC
Stamp Color: red
Stamp Graphic (if any): Just lettering= KFC
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: tanish/white
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:7/10
Quantity of Product: 6/10
Quality of Product: 5/10
Other comments: outta paterson

Stamp name: Flat line
Stamp Color: red
Stamp Graphic (if any): heart monitor flatline
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: whitish
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 8/10
Quantity of Product:7-8/10
Quality of Product: 6-7/10 
Other comments: outta the bricks.. would def get these stamps again

noddin out so hopefuly this makes sense.. lay low everyone and be easy


----------



## Tech User

Don Pgh Corleone said:


> YA did yours smell like skunky weed or something i remember mine smelled like skunk weed those black ones with gold hearts



maybe like a hashy smell, its hard to remember at the moment but it was kinda like a oily, or maybe a lite terpentine smell. . but it deffinately had a different smell than our usual NJ dope. .haha


----------



## Tech User

Modnaro said:


> Location: Pittsburgh
> Stamp: Star Trek (blue font)
> Grpahic: None
> Some are above average in size, others are kind of skimp
> Quality: Solid 7.5/10 Banged 2 and im feeling nice and I took 4 mgs of Sub less than 24 hours ago



_*snip* this thread is not a social thread. Also, please remember that LE does go on this site so be careful who you give personal information to, especially about drugs. Please also remember that sourcing is against the rules, not to say that Tech User was sourcing, just putting it out there  -Thizzer._
- - - - - -



anyway havent seen the star treks yet

- - - - - -

i want to make a correction on my last post

Hulk - white bag with green word Hulk
these is garbage. found out the first stay i got them, that someone bagged up some raw that they came across, and just put it inthese bags because he got a bunk brick of them and just dumped out the dope that was in them and put his raw in these bags. .anyway so when i went through someone else(a different side of the city) to get them i figured they would be the same, but they are not! they are some kind of dope, they give you that candycane taste in the back of your throat, you get a rush, but you stay high for about 1 hour maybe two, then no rush the second shot. . STAY AWAY FROM THESE
[However, dont get these confusued with the: 
Incedible Hulks - white bag with blueish /green blob of a hulk and the words incredible hulk undernieth the pic (these are at least tolerable, just a bit dirty, and the count isnt even that good) poor , but better than nuthin


Now lets get back to the fire

FIRE - white bag with the word FIRE written in red (capital letters) - no pic
However these seem to be gone from that spot and replaced with:

KICK - white bag with the word KICK written on them in red (letters are a little skinnier then the word FIRE was) but the ink is pretty much a match!- no pic

also these seem to be a liitle bigger in count. just grabbed a bun and there is a deffinate few monsters in there, they seem to be packed a little nicer too. when i got the FIRES it seemed that the dope had made its way up to the 3rd fold and these seem to have all the dope in the bottom part [could just be because they are a new shipment and they havent been thrown around from this place to that]

i have noticed another similarity in the kicks and the fires also. when the bag is folded over. with both of these two bags the round perferated part at the very top of the bag. it is wrapped around the bottom of the bag, not much but like 1/16 of an inch loops around the bottom, instead of being even with the end!

seems to me to be the same good fire we usually get from our friends at the shore to the east. light tan color, then when water hits it turns a nice dark, but very clean see through solution! got that fabulous smell too. . you guys in NJ know what im talkin bout!


PEACE!!!
Have Fun
Be Safe
Tech User


----------



## yo_bot

^ i see lots of bags with the top overlapped & taped to the botom like that, it's kind of a pain in the ass


----------



## Tech User

Modnaro said:


> Stamp Name - Bled
> 
> Color/Graphic- just the word BLED in red letters white stamp , decent packaging
> 
> Count- 8.5/10 they are decnetly sized
> 
> Quality- 7.5/10- Three up my nose has me feeling pretty nice not the best, but pretty damn good i'd say they remind me alot of the magic citys i had a few weeks ago the texture and taste of the powder looks the same too...




yeah, i forgot about that one (just grabbed abrick of em last week) dude had em at the bottom of his strong box and when he ran low i was able to grab them. i was super happy! cause i had heard of em but didnt get to try, i was away in March or April when they was all around

Magic City - white bag with Magic City written in blue writing
nice pack, decent/ above avaerage quality, average count
very nice overall, would deffinately go for them again if they were still around


----------



## Tech User

yo_bot said:


> ^ i see lots of bags with the top overlapped & taped to the botom like that, it's kind of a pain in the ass



yeah, it is a pain in the ass , thats why i mentioned it. . lol . . .and even remembered


----------



## JerZfirE

Just got back from Newark..

Stamp: RENEGADE

Graphic: Indian head

Count: 7.5/10 nice bags!

Quality: 7.5-8/10  I took a Suboxone

earlier today and I still got damn high

off of these bags. Well worth it.

Color/Texture: White, very flaky dope.

Mixes up reallt light. THOUGHT they might be shitty.



I would definitely recommend copping these bags.

Tonight was my first time going up to Newark, and sure

enough, the fuckin building got the door kicked in right 

after a copped a fuckin brick! I wound up making it out

after a few minutes, so its all good, but FUCK haha.


----------



## Modnaro

Few more today in Pittsburgh PA

Name: SUPER STAR
Graphic None just SUPERSTAR in black text
Count: pretty decent size 8/10
Quality 6.5/10 got me decentley high

Name 7 LBS. - came back around look dif tho
Graphic: None just 7 lbs in black text
Count: pretty fat 9/10
Quality: 8/10 prety good not fire like the magic city man had night befoe

Name: The Count down
Graphic: None just The Count Down in green text
about same quality and count as 7lbs looked like same dope pretty much


----------



## missyKO

All Day All Night

No graphic- words written in cursive

Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 4/10 this stuff is not great. And the cut burns like fuck. It really blows that I got so much of these.

Comments: The bags are slightly wider than the "normal" Jersey bags and folded in 4 so the bags look long and skinny when sealed. very different...



JerZfire- that happened to me too! Damn its fucking scary. I ran all the way to the top with some chick and was terrified out of my damn mind. Glad you're safe!!


----------



## JerZfirE

missyKO said:


> JerZfire- that happened to me too! Damn its fucking scary. I ran all the way to the top with some chick and was terrified out of my damn mind. Glad you're safe!!




Sorry to be off topic on the reply......



Yeah a dude I ran up with threw TWO BRICKS before he started running.

What a dumb fuck he was. I wouldve waited to throw my shit until I knew

that the cops were gonna make it all the way up top. Fuckin dude probably

had other peoples money and shit if he was coppin two bricks. Man oh man.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Where exactly did he throw it?


----------



## disasterline

Pittsburgh, PA
Name: we go hard
Graphic says we go hard in red ink
Count: 6/10 not fat but not skimpy, a few big ones
Quality 7/10 decent stuff, tanish in colour

Pittsburgh, PA
Name: evil angel
Graphic says evil angel in red ink, maybe a picture to smudged to tell
Count: size wise they are bigger than average 7/10
Quality: below average these are horrible 4/10


----------



## untaMe

those red OBSESSED bags are fire. Im in philly but got some stuff from jersey recently, the incredible hulks and new eras, both suck


----------



## Georgie25

BLACK DIAMOND

quality: 7.5/10
quantity: 5/10
comments: Good stuff, get it if you can, on par with god father, maybe a little better. A lot of people ive talked to say they prefer it more.


----------



## disasterline

From Monroeville/ Penn Hills PA
Name: Rookie
Graphic: says Rookie in green bubble letters
Count: some are fat, some are average 7/10
Quality: pure FIRE 10

be carful with these. pretty strong. at least strongest iv had in a long time


----------



## yo_bot

got more FIRE today

i'm feel'n nice


----------



## tripstar

Heres some recent Silkcity stamps I came across.

Name:  Handicapped ; blue ink
Graphic:  Wheelchair logo
Quantity: 4.5-6/10
Quality:  7.5/10
Comment:  Good bags.  I thought they were pretty good but i wouldnt say they were fire like alot of people did.  Maybe its because i sniffed them.  Ill give em a shot soon.

Name:  Copy ; Blue ink
Graphic: (none)
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: 1/10
Comment:  These bags are complete garbage.  They made me feel mad weird.  Not only are they weak ass shit I think they are cut with coke or some kind of stimulant.  Avoid these bags!

Name: Powerhouse ; red ink
Graphic:  (none)
Quantity: 5/10
Quality:  5/10
Comment:  Straight down the middle average bags.

Name:  junkie Love ; black ink
Graphic:  looks like a dude holding a syringe.
Quantity:  3-5/10
Quality: 4/10
Comment:  Yea not really that good.

Name:  etha ; blue ink
Graphic:  Angry guy on the phone
Quantity: 6/10
Quality:  6/10
Comment:  I dont know what the fuck etha is but the bags are slightly above average imo.


----------



## Modnaro

Last bags i'll hopefully have in awhile im trying to kick again and hopefully for more than a week this time.. but any way

Pittsburgh, PA

Stamp name: Hokey Pokey
Quantity: 5/10 some good size others very skimpy
Quality: 9/10 pretty damn good ivd 3 and had a great rush still feeling the nods now

I had two other stamps today that i rated before bled and superstar and these where much better decent bags for my last hit in hopefully atleast a few months... I spent so much money over this past 6 months, and owe the bank over 1,500 dollars >_< so I gotta get my shit straight


----------



## cbecker525

from the above post...

im from pburgh too and ive had some of the shit u mentioned.

i got some pretty good shit tonight...

location: *edited* side of pittsburg *POSTING ANY LOCATION BUT THE NAME OF THE CITY IS NOT ALLOWED. QUOTE FROM THE RULES IN THE FIRST POST IN THIS THREAD:*


> You MAY NOT:
> -Post specific locations where the drug was copped. This means:
> No street names
> No references to particular corners or landmarks.* No naming wat side of the city.*
> That means you cant say "Copped in the area over by white castle" or "copped in the 4th ward" or "copped in the part of the city that has a 07501 zip code" or "Copped on the corner near the chinese place and walgreens"
> All of that is a big NO and you post will get edited.


name: the countdown
stamp: just says "the countdown" in green
size: average, like 6
quality: they are pretty damn good, id say prob like 7.5-8

overall: these are pretty badass, if ya get a chance id say get more of em...

_Comeon  peeps, I just fucken posted somethin a few posts up about this, the price dropping has stopped at least, but almost every day i come in here and take out references to the spots in the city the dope got copped in. YALL GOT TO STOP POSTING SPECIFIC LOCATIONS, ANYTHING OTHER THAN THE NAME OF THE CITY IS CONSIDERED SPECIFIC. THIS THREAD IS GONNA GET CLOSED IF YALL PEOPLE CANT HANDLE THAT SIMPLE ASS CONCEPT LOL.

Good luck wit that...

lacey_


----------



## Khadijah

tripstar said:


> Name:  etha ; blue ink
> Graphic:  Angry guy on the phone
> Quantity: 6/10
> Quality:  6/10
> Comment:  I dont know what the fuck etha is but the bags are slightly above average imo.



u ever hear the nas  song ether, its jus a hood spelling of the word ether. I got the ETHER bags before they was definately bangin so this is prolly a bootleg of those or a repeat or somethin. anyways, i got some TUNA FISH bags that seemed to be cut with some kind of upper too it was mad fucked up i never had nothing like it before, I didnt like em at all so  iknow that weird feelingg you meant about the COPY bags.


----------



## -Guido-

Sweet Dreams is some good shit.  Absolute fire.


----------



## yo_bot

sometimes i'll get shit that i hink is cut with caffiene or something. the dope will be good but later on i just absolutely can not get to sleep. not like i'm amped up or anything just very unable to sleep.

the general bags i got kept me up like that.


----------



## KingstonRoller

CityDub32 said:


> Anyone get SWINE FLU stamps lol?



CityDub, my boy gave me 2 swine flu bags from EO and they were garbage.  stay away from those stamps...never gotten bags from that area but my one experience was horrible..


----------



## `bLow?

Philadelphia PA

The Best

Quantity 6/10
Quality 7/10
Pretty decent bags quantity isn't crazy but some of em are pretty fat. Def better than normal quality though.

Coca-Cola

Quantity 5/10
Quality 7.5/10
I didn't get a chance to try these but I got em off the same connect that's had The Best for a while and while they seem a little smaller my boy said he got just as high.

Be cool, be safe.


----------



## elbroski

P. hills Area - "We Go Hard"
Graphic- none, just black text
Quantity- varied, some were decent sized, others pretty skimp
Quality- I give em a straight up 5, they got me high but nothing to write home 'bout
Bags were taped up nice n neat, got shorted a bag but dude'll make it right next time I come through

Pittsburgh Area - "Purple Rain"
Graphic - purple rain fallin down with the text in purple too 
Quantity- 9/10,  I've never had bags these fat before, every single one was stuffed to at least the first or second fold
Quality- 7.5/10, once again, these bags are filled with some straight deisel.  Best I've had all summer, never heard of 'em before I copped 'em the other day though

Looks like the summer is startin to heat up ppl's!


----------



## Khadijah

KingstonRoller said:


> CityDub, my boy gave me 2 swine flu bags from EO and they were garbage.  stay away from those stamps...never gotten bags from that area but my one experience was horrible..



one of my boys was like yo my man got swine flu comin in, shits bomb, yo,crazy shit, hell have it in  a day or two lets go get some, ...word WAS that the swine flu bags were fire, but i  never got any to  see, they was  from newark tho so EO prolly stepped on or made a bootleg, if the originals was like they say


----------



## disasterline

disasterline said:


> From Monroeville/ Penn Hills PA
> Name: Rookie
> Graphic: says Rookie in green bubble letters
> Count: some are fat, some are average 7/10
> Quality: pure FIRE 10
> 
> be carful with these. pretty strong. at least strongest iv had in a long time



Got these again today, I have some comments to add about them since I feel like it is warranted. So here is a new review from todays batch

Name: Rookie

Graphic: says Rookie in green bubble letters

Count: Some of them were taped, some were just folded. It seems the taped ones were very skimpy, and the untaped ones were the same size as Friday. Not a typo. The taped ones appear to be halved or there was only 50mg of total powder in bag instead of 100mg. 5/10

Quality: Even the untaped bags which has about the same amount as Fridays, didnt seem as good.  7/10 on untaped ones 5.5 on taped


----------



## JerZfirE

elbroski said:


> P. hills Area - "We Go Hard"
> Graphic- none, just black text
> Quantity- varied, some were decent sized, others pretty skimp
> Quality- I give em a straight up 5, they got me high but nothing to write home 'bout



I got WE GO HARD bags from Newark yesterday.

Same count and quality imo, different color. Hmm..


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: Easy Money
Graphic: stacks of money
Count: 7/10
Quality: 7/10
Packing/Neatness: 3/10
Color: white/tan
 -Been coppin bricks of this since Tuesday. No complaints


----------



## PureLife

Renegade in red. was pretty good. Although, it burnt my my a little when injected,




I got these bags that are colored black, and have gold colored diamonds and some other graphic on them.They looked really cool. The design was front to back all around. I unraveled the entire bagm and it had the little diamonds and whatever else the other design was all over it. These didn't even feel like wax bags, something smoother. The dope was BRIGHT white and count was low. But very strong. I was just curious as if anyones had these. Just because I saw a few empties at the train station in NWK so i know they're going around from where I go. feedback.


----------



## Modnaro

Stamp: TAKE OFF
Graphic: A Green Air plane with green text
Quantity: 8/10
Quality: 9.5/10 FIRE FIRE FIRE... I Bought a bundle and was sick as  a dog didnt have gear on me ,so I snorted one to get off sick and I actually got a little bit high... and when I put it 2 in my gear.. just damn...


----------



## Modnaro

oh yeah location is Pittsburgh


----------



## Don Pgh Corleone

it seems as if pittsburgh is well represented but LETS GO PENS i'm going to game 3 i cant wait anyhow i got some of these

etha
guy on the phone (blue)
QUALITY:6
QUANTITY:4
THE QUALITY OF THEM WAS OK/BETTER THAN NORMAL BUT THE QUANTITY WAS HORRIBLE THERE WAS LIKE A PINCH IN SOME AND THEN JUST A LITTLE MORE THAN THAT IN OTHERS 




9.50
9.50 IN BLUE
QUALITY:6
QUANTITY:4 
IMO SAME AS ETHA MAYBE A LITTLE LESS IN THE QUANTITY


----------



## JerZfirE

STAMP: FRANK LUCAS

GRAPHIC: N/A

COUNT: 3/10 short

QUALITY: 6/10 nothin major


From Brick City As Usual.


----------



## alteknj

JerZfirE said:


> STAMP: FRANK LUCAS
> 
> GRAPHIC: N/A
> 
> COUNT: 3/10 short
> 
> QUALITY: 6/10 nothin major
> 
> 
> From Brick City As Usual.



Get the fuck outta here? Those are still going around? The green Frank Lucas? Best dope I ever had. The bags were ridiculously big and very fucking potent shit. The taste I got from it was amazing but mind you this was 2007. So maybe it's a rip off. I know the guy that was supplying it to me just got arrested and went to prison in March.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: True Religion
Graphic: fat guy playing a guitar
count: 5/10
quality: 5/10
color: the normal tan
packing/neatness: 5/10

-I just copped a brick. This dope burns really bad to sniff. Also it had some weird fruity smell. Anyway, it's not bad. Not quite fire but def gets you high without too much trouble.

ATTENTION - I edited my post and lowered the quality. This dope is so harsh. It's cut with something that has a fruity smell and it burns so bad. I'm talkin eyes watering and turning red. It was so bad I got rid of it. Called some friends who took it off my hands.


----------



## `bLow?

Philadelphia PA

Black Magic

Quantity: 7.5/10
Quality: 7.5/10
If you see these around get em. The dope is good and they're pretty big bags full to the first fold.


----------



## disasterline

Pittsburgh, PA

Stamp: PUSH
Graphic: says PUSH in purple
Quantity: 6/10 a bit bigger than average, but not much
Quality: 7/10 not the best dope, but a noticeable difference then an average bag


----------



## `bLow?

Holy shit. Update on Philadelphia bags "The Best" this new batch is fucking fire. Much bigger bags too. I'm posting from my blackberry about 20mins after I just gave my boy CPR after a 2 bag shot. Be careful!

Edit:

Quantity: 8/10
Quality: 9/10
This shit is fuckin incredible. Be careful.I'm surprised how LONG I've been feelin this, I almost thought it was gonna be fentanyl after my boy fell out but its much too long-lasting. Like I said cop this if you can


----------



## cookitcutitbagit

i highly doubt that information is true...for the simple fact like you said its orange, you'll notice it. Also, the suboxone would block any of the effects meaning you wouldnt get high, or worse, if the dope hit u before the suboxone did you would get real sick its just a bad reaction if u take suboxone when your high i have a script.


To all dopeheads who have been goin to newark for a while anyone remember 730 Virus stamp. I copped 730 virus like 3 years ago and it was ILL i mean one of the top stamps ive ever gotten. I just got 730 Virus like 2 days ago and i got all excited...just to be disappointed. It wasn't the same dope, i mean it wasn't horrible, just not the real 730 Virus.


----------



## KingstonRoller

Stamp: green funny money
Graphic: 100 dollar bill or some kind of bill
count: 5/10
quality: 8/10
color: whitish and flaky
packing/neatness: 8/10
comments: my man has had these for like 3 weeks now..finally got to try some of the bundle i got and im pretty impressed cant go wrong wit these..


----------



## Khadijah

handicapped is back.....hell yea


----------



## cookitcutitbagit

Tuskface said:


> anyone from the nyc area familiar with the "takeover" stamped bag?
> 
> one somehow made its way down south and i'm curious what to expect.



yeah i got that in newark....it was iight.....nothin special


----------



## Don Pgh Corleone

anyone heard of COD green with a fistfull of money graphic go them late tonite smelled like the black bags with metallic hearts will report on them tommorow anyone heard of these COD i guess it means cash on delivery


----------



## Sin City Bags

Don Pgh Corleone said:


> anyone heard of COD green with a fistfull of money graphic go them late tonite smelled like the black bags with metallic hearts will report on them tommorow anyone heard of these COD i guess it means cash on delivery



I had COD during the winter. It's a pretty popular stamp and the chances that the bags you have contain the same dope I had are pretty slim. However, I do recall it being decent. Stamps get copied all the time. Only one wayto find out if it's good my friend. Mix it up and put that diesel in your veins!


----------



## BigGreenGuys

`bLow? said:


> Holy shit. Update on Philadelphia bags "The Best" this new batch is fucking fire. Much bigger bags too. I'm posting from my blackberry about 20mins after I just gave my boy CPR after a 2 bag shot. Be careful!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Quantity: 8/10
> Quality: 9/10
> This shit is fuckin incredible. Be careful.I'm surprised how LONG I've been feelin this, I almost thought it was gonna be fentanyl after my boy fell out but its much too long-lasting. Like I said cop this if you can



lol i was just going to post this .....I coped a bun of it the other day and I dont like to do dope more then 3 dayz in a row its going on 4 dayz now and I still got 2 bags left cause I cant do it all ( I uaslly can do a bun in a day or two)........Fucking fire.....

did your bags have THe Best written in red?

stay away from thug Power and man down they sucked ass


----------



## `bLow?

BigGreenGuys said:


> did your bags have THe Best written in red?



yep.  the last batch i was gettin had the best stamped in black.  like i said this shit is bomb as hell.


----------



## Manic_at_the_disco

So after reading the review of Take Off I was pretty excited when my boy said he could get them. I wasn't as impressed as the other reviewer.

Take Off - green writing with a picture of an airplane
Quantity 5-8 
Quality 5
The dope was fairly white but looked like it had a sandy consistency.

Other  good bags I've had recently:
Kick - red writing no picture. Quality 8
Black bags with gold hearts quality 8. Big bags.

All from Pittsburgh.


----------



## cookitcutitbagit

Stamp: Black Jack
Graphic: Deck of cards
count: 7/10
quality: 7.5
color: Tan and flaky
packing/neatness: 8/10
comments: pretty good shit, if you come across them you can't go wrong.....copped em outta Newark.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: *FELON*
Graphic: none
Count: 3/10
Quality: 8/10
Color: Sawdust tan
Packing/Neatness: 4/10

*Approaching fire status. Small bags are the one problem. I did get quite high off three bags which were equal to about 1.5 average sized bags. These came from the same guy who had Game Over & Easy Money. He's a great connect.


----------



## JerZfirE

STAMP: LIFELINE

GRAPHIC: N/A

COUNT: 5/10

QUALITY: 3/10- Shit.

COLOR/CONSIS.: Tan, powdery dope with

some flakes. Mixes up DARK, which made me

think that the shit would be really good.


This shit SUCKS. You get a decent rush at first if

you do a bunch, but the high dont last too long.

I dont know why, but this shit has been making 

me puke. I dont remember the last time I threw

up from doing dope, especially when Im barely

even high. Bottom line -fuck this dope.


----------



## WindsurfingNation

A question I've been wondering...

Say a bag is low quantity, like a 4/10, but the quality is a high number (6 to 10). Is the quality relative to how much powder is in the bag, like if the quantity was higher, would you give the quality a higher score as well? I guess the overall question is, is everyone here basing the quality per one stamp branded bag?


----------



## phr

^
I'd assume everyone is basing it on the average dose of a stamp bag, which is 100mg. If the bags noticeably vary, it should be taken into account. Of course all of this is approximate, so you have to take everything with a grain of salt.


----------



## disasterline

_yo, just stop  posting  these random specific ass towns and shit, just say pittsburg if thats where they originally came from-lacey_

Pittsburgh, PA

Stamp: 24 City
Graphic: says 24 City in red lettering
Quantity: Some of these take up the entire bottom of the bag when you hold it up to light those ones are about 175mg, the other ones are about 125mg. so id rate them 9/10 
Quality: Very similar to the We Go Hard bags, if not the same. 7/10

As a whole though, I would rate them a 9/10. Not because they are fire, but because its better than average BUT there is just so much dope in each one.


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
Your numbers make me think an 8/10, since you gave it a 16/20.


----------



## mvd

WindsurfingNation said:


> A question I've been wondering...
> 
> Say a bag is low quantity, like a 4/10, but the quality is a high number (6 to 10). Is the quality relative to how much powder is in the bag, like if the quantity was higher, would you give the quality a higher score as well? I guess the overall question is, is everyone here basing the quality per one stamp branded bag?



I've been rating the quality of bags relative to their quantity.  For instance: if you did two little grains/specks of powder that was in one stamp bag and got fucked up, and got equally fucked up from a big pile of powder from a different stamp, would you rate them as being equal in quality?  No.

I guess quality is a little misleading, since most probably interpret it as the quality of their high from what they got in the bag.  Potency might be a more accurate descriptor?


----------



## PNW

This thread makes me drool.  You guys is lucky.


----------



## PureLife

> Black bags with gold hearts quality 8. Big bags.



these were in NJ too.


----------



## disasterline

Sorry Lacey. I wasnt trying to be specific, just stating were they came from.  Without saying I got them on the corner of streets X and Y


----------



## Khadijah

There aint no need to post anything than the city of origin. Period, straight up. No hints, no clues, no winks and nods, no fucking read between the lines bullshit, just straightup city names and that is all. otherwise, guess wat internet site gets wrote about in the press as having a thread that tells people where to buy heroin at?? Thats why the rule exists, and also to prevent us bein responsible for dumbasses who go places that been named and get fucked up proper like. it just aint a good look all around. city name only , thats as detailed as it needs to be, shit when this thread began we was even considering only allowing the state name, so consider yallselves lucky. 

Once again

CITY NAMES ONLY

Word is bond, if ppl keep this shit up, I am gonna lock this thread for a 24 hour period, it will be like gettin sent to your room, nobody will be able to post and enjoy it, and i will post exactly who fucked up and posted locations, and publicly shame them so you know who to send your hate mail in private message form to.  JK, but real talk, if i have to say it every post i will, NO PRICES AND NO LOCATIONS OTHER THAN CITY NAMES.

Anyways carry on

Some new ish called devils candy hit the streets and judging from my BF whose nod-tacular right now, looks like some FI YAAAAAH..Better than the handicapped is wat evereybody sayin, cant rate myself aint done em, but i will post rating from a reputable source tomorrow....


----------



## Porkyprimecut

Got some fire shit in Camden

There was no name and no stamp, butt he guy said it was the same as Hot Spot, which is usually really good. I was leary about getting w/o a stamp, but got it anyways.

_______


came in a a yellow bag 

Quality: 8/10

Quantity: 6.5/10


----------



## Manic_at_the_disco

PureLife said:


> these were in NJ too.



It seems alot of our dope comes from jersey. Used to see a lot of blue double seals from Philly but not so much lately. My latest score was Trigger Happy. Green writing and a picture that I couldn't make out. I already had stuff in my system but 3 gave me a nice rush and high. 4 or 5 would have been better though. Tolerance is a real bitch. They were average in size and 7-8 in quality.


----------



## StampHead

I have limited computer access anymore, but here are some new stamps that are in upstate NY / Kingston but def are from the City..

Stamp name: ALL IN
Stamp Color: Black
Stamp Graphic (if any): none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: From what I remember it was a light brown and had some gritty cut left over after filtered.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: The words "ALL IN" were very thick and they were the height of the fold of the bag.  Some were sloppily stamped and taped, but for the most part were neat.
Quantity of Product: 5 or 6 / 10
Quality of Product: 5/10
Other comments: Pretty average stuff.  I believe these are from the Bronx.

Stamp name: I Am Legend
Stamp Color: Black
Stamp Graphic (if any): none, but the words were stamped above each other - I (above) Am (above) Legend , and the letters were pretty big.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Tanish
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Only got a couple of these, but the stamps and tape was average neatness.
Quantity of Product: 5/10
Quality of Product: 3 or 4/10
Other comments: I heard from a friend that these were around a few weeks ago, and that they were borderline fire then... but these ones must be knockoffs or the quality decreased.

Stamp name: The Swine
Stamp Color: Black
Stamp Graphic (if any): nada
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light tan and semi-flaky
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: The stamps are neat, but the tape is sloppy and usually is off center and adds a little flap of tape off the bag.
Quantity of Product: These vary alot from what I've seen or who has them I think... I've seen some that were 3 or 4 / 10, and some that were real nice like 8/10.
Quality of Product: 8/10
Other comments: Caterva posted about these a couple pages back I believe.  Shit is extremely dry up here bc people are all paranoid bc one dude got ratted on, so everyone is being tight with shit or upping their prices on this bc its fire compared to what else is around.  A girl almost OD'ed on two bags IV'ed of this shit, she was losing her balance and fading out, and then she sat down and nodded and her lips started turning blue.    Get these if you can, they've seem to have flooded my town but it always takes a while for the people to come through which is always a pain.

I also got some loose shit in the corner of a plastic bag and the size was really nice and so was the quality.  Light tan in color and dissolved pretty nicely.  It definetly surprised me as most loose shit we get up here is extremely cut and you have to do a shitload of.

Also my previous rating of Bloodsport should definetly go down to about a 3 or a 4 as well, that shit sucks and is cut with coke or something bc your lips and face feel all numb for a little after a shot.  

Sorry for rambling, hopefully my posts help even though it doesn't seem like anyone is from my area and I don't see stamps that we get up here posted very much.  Have fun guys and be safe.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: WHITE MAN'S BURDEN
Graphic: syringe
Count: 8/10 
Quality: 7/10


----------



## StampHead

Something weird to add regarding a previous stamp I posted about - Draft.  I get a text one morning from this girl saying look what was stamped on her brothers hand at a bar in Newburgh.  It was the exact same stamp - Draft in a blue circle.  So that makes me wonder if the bags were originally blank, bc we were getting either blank bags or Draft from him.  Has anyone seen or heard of these?


----------



## wza

yo can someone (lacey) post what the fire is in ptown right now?  handicap is up there right?


----------



## wza

also i have to concur with lacey and missyk on that discussion from a while ago about those thin ass flimsy bags sucking hardcore..  in my experience, the dope I've gotten in those really thin bags has been straight up horse shit.  one stamp like that was called "For all MANKIND" and the other two I forget, but if anyone in the Paterson area offers you a bundle that is made up of thin ass flimsy bags go somewhere else


----------



## alteknj

Newark, NJ
Knockout w/ two boxing gloves hitting each other

I've seen this stamp before in Newark/Jersey City, like a year ago. Always good shit. Might be a rip off, might not. Either way, it's pretty good stuff! Banging New Jersey dope as usual. Mixes dark, bags are nice. Beautiful.


----------



## JerZfirE

Got those STILL ROLLING bags yesterday and today.

I was reading a few pages back, and saw people had 

some conflicting ratings on these bags. Im not sure if

everyone even had the same stamp, since some were

saying rollinG and some were saying rollin. I would rate

them about an 8. It is some bangin dope. It reminded me

of the RENEGADE I got last week. The count, color, and

texture were the same. They both mixed up really clear,

and they were both stamped with the same shade of red.


----------



## Atlantis

StampHead said:


> Stamp name: I Am Legend
> Stamp Color: Black
> Stamp Graphic (if any): none, but the words were stamped above each other - I (above) Am (above) Legend , and the letters were pretty big.
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Tanish
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Only got a couple of these, but the stamps and tape was average neatness.
> Quantity of Product: 5/10
> Quality of Product: 3 or 4/10
> Other comments: I heard from a friend that these were around a few weeks ago, and that they were borderline fire then... but these ones must be knockoffs or the quality decreased.



I got those I Am Legends a few weeks back. I wouldn't call them fire, but they were definitely near the top of the list of stuff we've gotten in Upstate recently (however, I am an insufflator, so I suppose it depends on your friend's RoA...). Upstate NY suffers severely from what I loosely call "the trickle down effect"; everything comes up from NYC, and by the time it makes its way up here, there's the high possibility that _x_ number of people have stepped on it to some extent. 

Out of curiosity, has anyone seen these new Scorpions around the NY/Tri-State area? I hear these have a black/deep maroon graphic of a scorpion inside a circle, no wording, and come inside a sealed plastic bag slightly larger than the stamp. Apparently they're similar to the recent Kings of New York. Anyone know if they're worth seeking?


----------



## sinnomngrl

Stamp name:MAMBO KING

Stamp Graphic (if any):*outline of a crown in red*

Color and Consistency/texture of Product:*Darker grey,some powder were even near ovaltine in color,powdery consistency no breaking up needed*

Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:*Very Neat,some moreso than others*

Quantity of Product:*4*

Quality of Product:*5*

Other comments:*From Newark :These are 4 fold bags.weak on size average on quality.Totally sucks after getting them 7 ups*


----------



## JerseyJunkie

I just got outta jail and haven't been getting high too often lately, the last shit I got was a white bag with a smiley face sticker on it. Shit wasn't very good. I heard some of the best shit in Camden right now is called "Da Source" but I don't remember if I did that shit or not, I got some good shit from near the same corner but it couldn've been a different stamp so I'm not sure.

About 2 weeks ago I got shit called "Bentley" that was pretty fuckin good, it's the same dudes who had that "Nightmare" shit I always used to rave about. God I miss those days.


----------



## flacky

It seems like NYC is way underrepresented in this thread.


----------



## wza

Just got some new shit from ptown.. 

Stamp:  Hellboy, green fades into red
Color:  Off white and powdery
Quantity:  5
Quality:  8
Comments:  Pretty fuckin good.. dealer told me "word bond this shit is fire" but when don't they make some kind of remark like that?


----------



## wza

Man, seems like nobody is posting recently.. like I'm the only one keeping it hood up in the dirty dirty (NJ).  Maybe it's because the weather has gotten nicer recently despite today's rain.. or maybe all the talkative people got popped by the 5-0.  the sheriff's office or the local DEA task force AKA "dem jumpout boyz".  Or perhaps yall are getting so much fiyah dope that yall be on the nod all the time and AFK... Hmm, well somebody holla back I'm obviously lonely : P


----------



## missyKO

^I was thinking the same thing!!

Anyway, I'm seriously upset right now. I went to cop a br today from a guy i havent seen in a while and he's always had legit stuff so i was stoked. I get there and he hands me some bullshit that was FAKE and i just bought so many of them! SO i called this other dude and went BACK up a few hours later and got more thinking i could supplement the shitty stuff and the new stuff i got was SHIT too. I blew a ton of money and i'm stuck with a ridiculous amount of lame stuff. 

There's no use in rating these. Don't get em. period.

MAYBACH- red stamp
HEADBANGER- red stamp

I hope no one gets fucked like I did.


----------



## JerZfirE

Ive been postin every stamp Ive been gettin..


STAMP: APPLE

GRAPHIC: An apple

COUNT: 7/10 

QUALITY: 6/10 (not too
sure, only did a little)

COL/TEX: Tan and Powdery



I actually got some decent shit in the wide, flimsy bags.

I wouldve never copped shit in those kinda bags, but it

was the only shit available since I only copped a few from

my local connect. Payday is tomorrow, then I hit the Bricks!


----------



## Khadijah

handicapped is good,  but the real fire right now is called Devils Candy....Lord have mercy that sum fire.

Name: DEVILS CANDY
Graphic: Flames,  underneath the text,like its burning the words
bag type: The regular, nice thick waxy type bags
Taping/neatness of  stamp n bag: A lil on the sloppy side, but fuckit, some of em is folded uneven, like not squared up right and edges  hanging out the side like they got folded on a slant  a little bit
Quantity: I forget, i was too f'd up, I would say around a 5, some of them was up to a 7 tho
Quality: 8, 8.5, Niiiiiiice. I dont really give out 9's unless a shot of less than 5 bags can knock me sideways,  and  that really dont ever happen, but these is  about as good as its  gettin rite about now.

Word up, catch em if u can. 

Also got some ish called WAKE UP , it wasnt great but had a real nice  rush IMO and pretty decent legs.No graphic, black text,  super neat folding and taping,  the whole bun was lined up real nice a perfect lil rectangle block. 
Quantity: 6.5
Quality: 5.5-6,  They aint special but a little  above average, they are pretty much the type of bags that  are a good buy  if you go to the  $__ dollar spot. Every hood got one, where the bags are a little cheaper than usual, and sometimes  they are fire but sometimes shitty,  but usually just decent regular, solid shit.


Anyways, Be on the lookout for some GARBAGE caclled TUNA FISH. Yo, word is bond, this shit is fuckin cut with some upp-ass shit, I think its coke but could be any kind of cheap upper stimulant, It has little black specks of shit in it, it comes in the flimsy thin bags, and its horrible. you shoot it and for a second feel nice, and then all of a sudden WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Your heads spinnin  and your heart  is fuckin racin and you feel like the subway train made a new tunnel and it just rolled on thru your head piece. Man that shit just hits you and if you aint want it or expect it, it really dont feel good.  For the peeps who like a speedball and is lookin for one it would be good i guess except its shitty quality coke and shitty quality dope. After a few  minutes it goes away and the dope stays, but you really dont get a dope rush from it cuz of  the crazy ''got my chore boy in the stem and puffin  hard'' feeling taking over  it right away. Some people might say, hey are u crazy, a speedball  ready made in one bag but trust me yo, if u like doin  that shit, do it right,  dont try these bags. They are from brix city nj  and youd be pissed too  if  you did em once and got mad about it and then they popped back up again later when you was supposedly gettin DOA and then  it turns out to be this shit.

Speakin of that, Man, Dont yall hate that feeling? When you get a shitty batch of dope  and you talk to your peoples like yo i dont want that shit again, aint comin back til you get somethin new,  and  shit goes good a few days, and the bullshit  is just a memory,  and then you go get a week later or somethin and dont even ask the stamp assuming the shit your boy/girl been havin lately is  still  gonna be  the same good level it been at for a while, and you cop and go, and once you get out the hood.....You unwrap  your brick/bundle....Look  at the name and.........Fuuuuuuuuck. ''So we meet again,  shitty-ass stamp.''


----------



## flacky

Has anyone seen the Devils Candy bags in NYC?


----------



## wza

missyKO said:


> ^I was thinking the same thing!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm seriously upset right now. I went to cop a br today from a guy i havent seen in a while and he's always had legit stuff so i was stoked. I get there and he hands me some bullshit that was FAKE and i just bought so many of them! SO i called this other dude and went BACK up a few hours later and got more thinking i could supplement the shitty stuff and the new stuff i got was SHIT too. I blew a ton of money and i'm stuck with a ridiculous amount of lame stuff.
> 
> There's no use in rating these. Don't get em. period.
> 
> MAYBACH- red stamp
> HEADBANGER- red stamp
> 
> I hope no one gets fucked like I did.





I'm really sorry to hear that missy... It seems like shitty ass events like that sometimes come in numbers (when it rains it pours)...  From what I've seen when you goto people you haven't been dealing with regularly recently they more often than not have garbage or are trying to beat you cuz many times they just got done doing a bid and are down to rob anyone to get ends meat.  At least this is the case in my experience cuz what other reason could there be for a dealer to disappear for months to a year?  This is their job and they do it until they get popped or killed.  When they haven't been making money, and got their baby momma in their ear everytime they make a call from prison they are down to do a lot of grimey shit to get back in the game.  Not to mention the fact that all that money they stacked from slinging dope was either confiscated when they got popped, or was spent on a defense attorney.


----------



## wza

lacey k said:


> handicapped is good,  but the real fire right now is called Devils Candy....Lord have mercy that sum fire.
> 
> Name: DEVILS CANDY
> Graphic: Flames,  underneath the text,like its burning the words
> bag type: The regular, nice thick waxy type bags
> Taping/neatness of  stamp n bag: A lil on the sloppy side, but fuckit, some of em is folded uneven, like not squared up right and edges  hanging out the side like they got folded on a slant  a little bit
> Quantity: I forget, i was too f'd up, I would say around a 5, some of them was up to a 7 tho
> Quality: 8, 8.5, Niiiiiiice. I dont really give out 9's unless a shot of less than 5 bags can knock me sideways,  and  that really dont ever happen, but these is  about as good as its  gettin rite about now.



Damn Lacey I wish you done replied earlier cuz I coulda gotten those but I thought they were shit cuz of past stamps I got with the "devil" in the name.  Anyways yah it pisses me off big time when I used to goto these two bit "dealers" and they would hear me tell them that their stamp sucked and then next time I came would tell me it's something different yet when I got out of the hood and checked it was the same whack ass stamp.

I don't understand those dumb motherfuckers.  I cop for a lot of other people when I cop quantity and a few of those two bit dumbshits had seen the business I was bringing yet still continued to pull that ripoff "It's the same stamp but different dope" line when I called back pissed as all hell.  And then they wonder why I don't call them anymore... hehe Good thing I don't have to deal with those clowns anymore.


----------



## wza

flacky said:


> Has anyone seen the Devils Candy bags in NYC?



I'd be quite surprised if the Devils Candy in Paterson were sold in NYC as well.. Reason being in my experience NYC has a totally different retail distribution network than the surrounding areas.  Just like they got that delivery high grade weed service, most people that I have met use those delivery services to get good dope in the city unless they are in an area with traditional type dealers.


Plus there is a big divide in the prices of bags in NYC/Philly/Camden as compared to Paterson/Newark.  In general the bags are approximately half the price in Paterson/Newark than they are in the aforementioned cities because there is a big difference in the standards of what a "bag" is.

A bag in Philly/NYC/Camden usually hold 1.5-2x the amount of dope that a Newark/Paterson bag holds.  That is not to say that there aren't big bags and good dope to be found in Newark/Paterson, but in general the volume of the bags is noticeably more in the three cities mentioned.

Sorry if everyone knew all this already, or please correct me if I'm wrong.. I am just stating what I have observed over the past couple years in the dope game.


----------



## flacky

Meh. Does anyone know the name of any fire going around right now in NYC then? I don't know any delivery.


----------



## Don Pgh Corleone

lacey k said:


> handicapped is good,  but the real fire right now is called Devils Candy....Lord have mercy that sum fire.
> 
> Name: DEVILS CANDY
> Graphic: Flames,  underneath the text,like its burning the words
> bag type: The regular, nice thick waxy type bags
> Taping/neatness of  stamp n bag: A lil on the sloppy side, but fuckit, some of em is folded uneven, like not squared up right and edges  hanging out the side like they got folded on a slant  a little bit
> Quantity: I forget, i was too f'd up, I would say around a 5, some of them was up to a 7 tho
> Quality: 8, 8.5, Niiiiiiice. I dont really give out 9's unless a shot of less than 5 bags can knock me sideways,  and  that really dont ever happen, but these is  about as good as its  gettin rite about now.
> 
> Word up, catch em if u can.
> 
> Also got some ish called WAKE UP , it wasnt great but had a real nice  rush IMO and pretty decent legs.No graphic, black text,  super neat folding and taping,  the whole bun was lined up real nice a perfect lil rectangle block.
> Quantity: 6.5
> Quality: 5.5-6,  They aint special but a little  above average, they are pretty much the type of bags that  are a good buy  if you go to the  $__ dollar spot. Every hood got one, where the bags are a little cheaper than usual, and sometimes  they are fire but sometimes shitty,  but usually just decent regular, solid shit.
> 
> 
> Anyways, Be on the lookout for some GARBAGE caclled TUNA FISH. Yo, word is bond, this shit is fuckin cut with some upp-ass shit, I think its coke but could be any kind of cheap upper stimulant, It has little black specks of shit in it, it comes in the flimsy thin bags, and its horrible. you shoot it and for a second feel nice, and then all of a sudden WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Your heads spinnin  and your heart  is fuckin racin and you feel like the subway train made a new tunnel and it just rolled on thru your head piece. Man that shit just hits you and if you aint want it or expect it, it really dont feel good.  For the peeps who like a speedball and is lookin for one it would be good i guess except its shitty quality coke and shitty quality dope. After a few  minutes it goes away and the dope stays, but you really dont get a dope rush from it cuz of  the crazy ''got my chore boy in the stem and puffin  hard'' feeling taking over  it right away. Some people might say, hey are u crazy, a speedball  ready made in one bag but trust me yo, if u like doin  that shit, do it right,  dont try these bags. They are from brix city nj  and youd be pissed too  if  you did em once and got mad about it and then they popped back up again later when you was supposedly gettin DOA and then  it turns out to be this shit.
> 
> Speakin of that, Man, Dont yall hate that feeling? When you get a shitty batch of dope  and you talk to your peoples like yo i dont want that shit again, aint comin back til you get somethin new,  and  shit goes good a few days, and the bullshit  is just a memory,  and then you go get a week later or somethin and dont even ask the stamp assuming the shit your boy/girl been havin lately is  still  gonna be  the same good level it been at for a while, and you cop and go, and once you get out the hood.....You unwrap  your brick/bundle....Look  at the name and.........Fuuuuuuuuck. ''So we meet again,  shitty-ass stamp.''




Lacey so those garbage tuna fish ones did they have black specs in the powder or when you mixed it up? cuz i had these cod's that i think might have had black specs in em and i thought it was black pepper at first lol cause they had a weird smell kinda like the smell of thos black w/ metallic hearts


----------



## Khadijah

the black specks was in the powder rigt out the bag.

Also wza, In philly the bags that i have ever got,  which was not many times but more than once or twice, was not more or  less than newark or ptown bags. It was about the same amount. IDK about NYC, but bags that i have got from new york state in the past that had came from the city, also did not have a differnt amount of dope in them. The prices in  philly and nyc is just higher , but i never really seen a noticeable difference in quanity,but i aint  copped shit from either of those places, more than a small amount of times,and  jersey  is  my everyday shit, so maybe  i aint got enough  experience to compare.


----------



## deeSUHAL

*june 06 2009n menu*

tried in this past week a few bags

                         The devil's candy
stamp:devil's candy in red
graphic: flames  in red
quality: 7/10
quantity: average
Location: paterson _*STOP POSTING SPECIFIC LOCATIONS.*_

                      harlem
stamp:Harlem black /dark dark blue
graphic: none
quality: 9/10
quantity: average
Location: paterson  _*STOP POSTING SPECIFIC LOCATIONS.*_

                Trouble Paradise
stamp:Trouble Paradise in red
graphic: Drama faces in red
quality: 8.5/10
quantity: more than average
Location: paterson  _*STOP POSTING SPECIFIC LOCATIONS.*_

           x-men
stamp:x-men in a purple and blue like the fedex bags
graphic: thickx in circle  in purple and blue
quality: 7/10
quantity: average
Location: paterson _*STOP POSTING SPECIFIC LOCATIONS.*_
     Satan
stamp:satan in red
graphic: sail boat as innautica clothing   in red
quality: 6.5/10
quantity: way less than average some bags in this brick were practically empty
Location: paterson  _*STOP POSTING SPECIFIC LOCATIONS.*_

Last week

                   Etha
stamp:Etha in blue
graphic: a face
quality: 4/10
quantity: less than average
Location: paterson  _*STOP POSTING SPECIFIC LOCATIONS.*_
Note: Smells very fruity and stings 

                Roc Boys
stamp: roc boys in black
graphic: hands in black
quality: 8.5/10
quantity: average
Location: paterson  _*STOP POSTING SPECIFIC LOCATIONS.*_

                  Renegade
stamp: Renagade in red
graphic: Native American   in red
quality: 7/10
quantity: average
Location: paterson  _*STOP POSTING SPECIFIC LOCATIONS.*_

                Lucky 7
stamp: Lucky 7 in purple
graphic: none
quality: 8.5/10
quantity: above average
Location: paterson  _*STOP POSTING SPECIFIC LOCATIONS.*_

The week before that

               Nautica
stamp:nautica in red
graphic: sail boat as in nautica clothing   in red
quality: 5.5/10
quantity: average
Location: paterson  _*STOP POSTING SPECIFIC LOCATIONS.*_


               Nautica
stamp:nautica in blue
graphic: sail boat as in nautica clothing   in  blue
quality: 7.5/10
quantity: average
Location: paterson  _*STOP POSTING SPECIFIC LOCATIONS.*_

     Black President
stamp:black president in lime green
graphic:  Obama picture in lime green
quality: 5.5/10
quantity: less than average
Location: paterson  _*STOP POSTING SPECIFIC LOCATIONS.*_
comment: i didn't like it but my boys didn't i preefer not to take black president 

And the week  before that

     KFC
stamp:KFC in thick letter in red
graphic: none
quality: 7.5/10
quantity: more than average
Location: paterson  _*STOP POSTING SPECIFIC LOCATIONS.*_

  Rat Poison
stamp:rat posion in red
graphic: rat in red
quality: 8.5/10
quantity: average
Location: paterson  _*STOP POSTING SPECIFIC LOCATIONS.*_

     KIng
stamp:king  in blue
graphic: crown in blue
quality: 8.5/10
quantity: more than average
Location: paterson  _*STOP POSTING SPECIFIC LOCATIONS.*_

             Hot Sauce    
stamp:hot sauce in red
graphic: pepper in red
quality: 9.5/10
quantity: average
Location: paterson  _*STOP POSTING SPECIFIC LOCATIONS.*_
comment: this shit was BOMB!!!!!!!!
if you tried kfc basically it was like 1 bag of hot sauce = 3-4 bags of kfc 
it basically 3 timesany bags that are consider pretty good to good.


I want to try handicapped but none one got it this week . also  lucky 7 is usually around but my man want *(edited out price here) 

DONT POST PRICES, AND DONT FUCKIN SOURCE! YOU CANT ASK PEOPLE WHERE TO COP A CERTAIN STAMP OR WHERE TO COP ANYTHING, OR TO HIT YOU UP TO GIVE YOU INFORMATION ABOUT IT, OR TO SELL IT TO YOU, OR NOTHING LIKE IT. JESUS CHRIST YO, THERE IS ONLY THREE RULES TO THIS THREAD, 1-DONT POST PRICES 2-DONT POST LOCATION OTHER THAN CITY NAME AND 3-DONT ASK FOR SOURCES, AND YOU MANAGED TO BREAK ALL THREE OF THEM WITHIN YOUR FIRST POST. SORRY IF I SOUND LIKE A DICK, BUT SERIOUSLY PPL, WTF?????

LACEY

PS - IF THIS KEEPS GOING, THIS THREAD IS ON THE FAST TRACK TO GETTING CLOSED. READ THE RULES AND FOLLOW EM, OR THIS THREAD GOIN OUT THE WINDOW.*

picture of trouble paradise and one bag of contents


----------



## Khadijah

*This is the last time i am saying this.

THESE ARE THE RULES, IN CASE PPL AINT NOTICING.

#1 - DO NOT POST ANYTHING ABOUT THE LOCATION OTHER THAN THE NAME OF THE CITY. CITY NAME ONLY.

#2 - DO NOT POST PRICES, AT ALL.

#3 - DO NOT ASK FOR A SOURCE, FOR INFORMATION ABOUT A SOURCE, FOR ANYONE TO SEND YOU PRIVATE MESSAGES OR AIM'S TELLING YOU THEIR SOURCE, DONT ASK WHERE TO COP AT, HOW TO COP, ANYTHING REMOTELY RELATED TO LOOKING FOR A SOURCE.**
*

This is the *last warning.*

One. More. Time, and this thread is a wrap. its got way out of hand with people REPEATEDLY doin exactly wat they aint supposed to do, and all the warnings and shit aint working, so the next step is puttin a lock on this bitch.

If that aint completely clear to all of yall....Ill simplify it for u...

ONE MORE PERSON BREAKS ANY OF THESE RULES, AND THIS THREAD IS CLOSED. IF YOU CANT READ THIS HUGE-ASS WARNING AND UNDERSTAND IT, YOU DONT DESERVE TO POST IN HERE.

*I aint fuckin playin. I been nice about it, i been repeating these things over and over at least a couple times in each page, and everyone keeps doing it , so now i gotta be a bitch about it and get serious. And thats sad. We on the internet, it should never get to that point, it shouldnt need to be serious, we should all be able to follow these three simple-ass rules and chill and enjoy this thread, but bcuz ppl seem to be too dumb/lazy to do that, it will have to ruin it for everybody.*


*THINK BEFORE YOU POST.
READ THE RULES BEFORE YOU POST.
DONT FUCK IT UP.*

_*The next person that does, will get called out for it , and named as the reason for the thread bein closed.*_ 
You dont wanna be that person, so tell your fellow bl'ers and report any posts you see that break the rules if you want this thread to stay in bizness for us all to enjoy.

IN CASE ANYBODY MISSED ANY OF THAT-

*READ THE DAMN RULES AND DONT BREAK THEM , NOBODY, NOT EVEN ONE MORE TIME, OR THIS THREAD IS FINISHED.*


----------



## yo_bot

i got mo TUNAFISH

did a 4 bagger then a 3 bagger and i'm feel'n purty groovey

*STOP FUCKING UP, I'MA BE PIST IF THIS GETS CLOSED CAUSE SOME GNEWB IS TOO IGNORANT TO GET FAMILIAR WITH OUR SIMPLE GUIDELINES HERE*


----------



## -Guido-

Jesus Christ you fucking faggots, stop posting the specific addresses of where to cop.


----------



## wza

-Guido- said:


> Jesus Christ you fucking faggots, stop posting the specific addresses of where to cop.



LoL that dude is ridiculous posting exact spots and prices..  HAHA.. it seems like he did it just to spite you guys cuz he put an extensive ass post up of all the Ptown bags at the moment.. LOL.. then he has the audacity to talk about price "yo my man wanted XXX" haha..

just like such a PRIME example of what NOT-TO-DO.


----------



## Bomboclat

hey lets get back on topic ok folks?


----------



## Khadijah

Yea exactly. We got it spelled out pretty damn clear about this shit, so lets move the fuck on n post some stamps.

Yo bot, you must been gettin some diferent tuna fish than me, cuz that shit is straight garbage yo. glad you feelin good off it, cuz i wouldnt do it again if you paid me. rather be dopesick than have those bags


----------



## flacky

If you went to a guy and he handed you bags with no stamp on them and told you that they were just "raw" would you be a bit worried?


----------



## j33t3rz

Pittsburgh, red and blue stars all over bags, Quantity 7.5, Quality 7.5 - 8, nice fat bags neatly packaged, light tan color. Definitely official, get em while their hot


----------



## Bomboclat

**please when posting pictures post them directly to the post and in NSFW tags. When you post an attachment you cannot post NSFW tags and we would like to start putting all pictures of drugs in NSFW tags**

thanks


----------



## Dead_Flowers

In Western Massachusetts,

Roc Boys (green)
quality- They were at least 8 a few weeks back, but they have recently gotten progressively worse. Now, they're about 5.
quantity- Nice size, 7

Go Getta (red)
Quality- Holy hell, these bags are incredible. The taste alone lets you know that the bags are fire. I would rate them at 10.
Quantity- The count is pretty good as well; 7.
If you come across these bags, buy as many as possible. Bags just should not be that good.


----------



## Don Pgh Corleone

anyone ever saw the true religions with no graphic and blue ink? jw


----------



## missyKO

ok update on my shitty weekend buys...

so on friday i got those two bum br and it sucked. today i made ANOTHER two trips. the first one this afternoon i got a br of imitation STILL ROLLING bags. the stamp and color was exactly the same so i got it and left. and then i drove home and cried haha.

and tonight i went back and got another because now i'm basically sitting on 3 br of CRAP. the 4th br since friday turned out to be okay-nothing fantastic but it's fantastic to ME all things considered. in all my years of copping, i've never hit this many bad buys in a row.

anyway, cutting to the part you all care about. 

STAY AWAY FROM:

MAYBACH

HEADBANGER- two cartoon head hitting each other

STILL ROLLING- same stamp as the real ones(pair of dice) but these bags are slightly wider and thinner. i didn't realize until i took them all the way out so be careful

aaaand the one thats saving me from being sick:
DOPE- looks like a graphic of a lizard. I'm gonna give it a 6 although im kinda biased at the moment.


(all outta the bricks)

Hope everyone is having better luck than i am! be safe out there!


----------



## wza

Just got some pretty damn good shit off the streets of paterson

Stamp:  NEW JACK CITY (black ink with a city skyline image above it)
Color:  White/Off White
Consistency:  Very soft/light powder with a crumbly look to it
Volume:  5
Quality: 8.5
Notes:  Tape was hard as hell to remove without cutting it.  Dope very good especially the initial rush which I could feel the euphoric painkilling all the way down to my toes on the first shot of only 1 bag.  *snip*
Happy hunting people.

why would you edit that?


----------



## sinnomngrl

Seems like shit is lame in da bricks as of late..Lame for me since them 7 ups....moving onward..
Stamp name:
BLACK DIAMOND
Stamp Graphic (if any):A DIAMOND
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:CRISPY AND CRUNCHY LIGHT BROWN
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:NEAT
Quantity of Product:5
Quality of Product:3
Other comments:
SHIT SUCKS ASS,SAVE  YOUR CASH..I HAD BLACK DIAMONDS BACK IN APRIL BUT BOY THEY WERE A WHOLE NOTHER ANIMAL.


----------



## wza

missyKO said:


> ok update on my shitty weekend buys...
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM:
> 
> MAYBACH



Hey there MissyK, it's amazing how much difference timing makes doesn't it?  I say that because last summer, MAYBACH was fuckin FIRE dope out of paterson..  The stamp was in all CAPS in really dark red ink.  

It's funny how they recycle stamps so often sometimes.  Black Diamond, Top Secret and Frank Lucas were all legendary stamps down in paterson only like 2years ago or so.  Now it looks like they've all been hijacked by some whack ass distributor who puts the brands to shame filling them with weak ass dope and getting some first round sales based solely on the namesake.  A damn shame man..  

I remember how everyone was hollering for those Green Franky Lucz stamps when the movie came out


----------



## alphabetcity

Stamp name:
Salvation Army
Stamp Graphic (if any):really can't tell, stamp is too faded. it may be the salvation army logo in purple ink.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Flakey light light tan
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: somewhat neat, some more than others. it always annoys me when the flap is taped over the edge.
Quantity of Product: 8/10
Quality of Product: 7/10
Other Comments:
i'd get this while it's still around, its some of the best shit in the capital region.


----------



## JerZfirE

*Garbage Alert*

STAMP: DO OR DIE

GRAPHIC: Gun

COUNT: 7/10

I cant even rate these. I copped a few bags to hold

me over until my boy went up to the bricks to cop shit.

I shot the bags and barely felt anything. Total shit.



COL/TEX: This shit is really dark and chunky. When you mix

it up, theres a bunch of dark ass brown shit floatin on top.

Your cotton is really dark brown when youre done filtering.


----------



## JerZfirE

STAMP: TRUE RELIGION

GRAPHIC: Buddah w/ guitar

COUNT: 6/10

QUALITY: 5/10


----------



## Khadijah

Ugh, Paterson goin thru a spell right now. I know there is fire  hangin around but the ppl that got it bene makin them self real scarce. lots of just ok and more on the beat-ass side bags. Wake up aint too bad its just dirty as hell, then Unibomber in the black stamp is back - weak shit....Slick talk I heard from a friend is decent but also dirty and dark as fuck like the wakeup...Iunno...I know them devil candys and shit is still out there, Heard the Harlem was strong and my man talked about that but it dont show up....Shit gettin suspect...Ima give it a few days to get back to normal as summer heats up the dope always gets better.


----------



## JerseyJunkie

CAMDEN:

Stamp: DA SOURCE
Quantity: 5.5/10
Quality: 8.5/10 - reallllllllly good


----------



## JerZfirE

lacey k said:


> Ugh, Paterson goin thru a spell right now. I know there is fire  hangin around but the ppl that got it bene makin them self real scarce. lots of just ok and more on the beat-ass side bags.



Same thing with Newark. I havent really been gettin anything that great.

I got two shitty ass stamps in one day yesterday. I was pretty pissed.

Copped some FRANK LUCAS today in Newark. They werent THAT bad, but

I wouldnt cop them again. They werent much better in green a few weeks ago.


----------



## Khadijah

Harlem is that fire. black stamp, in the same bags as the Wake up, same style, looks like bullshit when u get it but once u boot it quite a nice suprise. my man did 4 and said it felt like 7 or 8. Thanks to the few hood niggas out there still keepin it real and feedin us feens.


----------



## Sin City Bags

STAMP: no name
GRAPHIC: a light bulb in black ink
COUNT: 7/10
QUALITY: 8/10
COLOR: chocolate brown and chunky
PACKING/NEATNESS: 5/10

-I've come across this brown chunky dope before. It's chunky and never breaks down into a fine powder like the regular shit around here. I got pretty damn high though so who gives a fucck. Not sure if that texture and consistancy would give you shooters trouble though. I'd cop it anyway.



STAMP: 730 VIRUS
GRAPHIC: none
COUNT: 7/10
QUALITY: 6/10 kind trippy
COLOR: sandy tan white
PACKING/NEATNESS: 10/10 this is how dope would come if it were legal lol

-Above average dope with some power but the high was kind of strange.


----------



## JerZfirE

Sin City Bags said:


> COLOR: chocolate brown and chunky
> 
> 
> Not sure if that texture and consistancy would give you shooters trouble




When its like that, theres usually all kinds of bullshit floating on top.

Sometimes you gotta refilter becasue you get some "sediment" in 

your set. I know I dont wanna be puttin that bullshit in my veins.

That dark, chunky shit is usually garbage from my experience. The

best shit always seems to be that good old white, flaky diesel. The

kinda shit that mixes up like slightly cloudy water. Still clear when mixed.


----------



## Eagleman

Off topic, but what are the "stamps" that people refer to on bags of heroin? What are they for? Is a stamp indicative of weight, quality, or something else? I've only bought H maybe a dozen times, and the dope was almost always inside of an empty capsule. Other times, it was sold in little ziplock jewelry bags, and once in awhile, in a scrap of folded paper. What is a stamp?


----------



## Khadijah

HI eagleman, if you interested in that stuff peep the Basic Heroin Culture Thread on the first or second page of this forum. this thread is for stamp quality discussion only. You aint gotta worry about bein off topic if you ask in there, all your questions is already answered in the hundreds of posts that been made. All the info youre lookin for can easily be found if you read that thread for a lil bit.


----------



## wza

Yah Paterson sucks right now..  

I just got beat on a bundle of this fucking garbage..  

*****GARBAGE ALERT******

Stamp:  The Big Hit (in red with the counterstrike logo in tiny Font)
Color: White
Count/Quality:  Fuckin sucked, not even worth rating and even if I wanted to I couldn't cuz soon as I found out the bags were beat and that the dealer was ignoring me I drove back to the spot and threw the rest of the bundle out on the ground right next to the corner where the deal took place and yelled out that their shit is garbage, then merked out down the street and onto the highway as If I was the one who beat them

I was so pissed cuz I was on the phone with the guy for ten minutes while he swore up and down he had Devil's Candy and then when I get to the spot he hands me a bundle with an empty Devil's Candy bag on the top and that garbage on the inside.. Of course my luck cuz there was an off duty cop driving right near the spot so I had to leave before inspecting it fully.

I knew there was a reason I didn't deal with these clowns anymore... sigh


----------



## wza

There are some decent bags out, but to get Devil's Candy is difficult and/or very expensive right now cuz the people that do have it are hording it.

This is halfway decent:

Stamp: SUNSHINE (red letter no graphic)
Color:  Off white
Consistency:  Powdery
Count:  5.5
Quality:  6

I shoulda taken Lacey's advice and just sat back and let the fire come out..  Right now ptown has a little drought going on and its fucked up cuz there was just a spurt of like 10good stamps.


----------



## Lost and Confused

j33t3rz said:


> Pittsburgh, red and blue stars all over bags, Quantity 7.5, Quality 7.5 - 8, nice fat bags neatly packaged, light tan color. Definitely official, get em while their hot



These are still floating around the burgh.  Still good. 


Hopefully there will be some LORD STANLEY's coming about next week. 

GO PENS!


----------



## deaf eye

Stamp Name - still rollin
Color/Graphic-  red / 2 dice 1 landed on one, the other on 4
Count- 1 bag count 2,  the other one 6
Quality- 3


Stamp Name - heartless
Color/Graphic-  red - hand holding heart
Count-  5 or 6
Quality 3 taste like vitamins 

brick city shit yo 

they threw in 2 elavil pills  saying it would knock me out with the diesel
look it up its an anti depressant  
8)

not even itching


----------



## Khadijah

aww poor deafeye, i didnt even know they stil run hustle shit like that lol. Not laughin at you just sayin it sux, cuz i aint heard of none of that crazy random bunk pill shit and all the other assorted crazy ness goin with it since back in l ike 03. to pull up anywhere and get anythin but dope and a crazy line about some random pill or thing come with it would just be surreal for me now adays


----------



## deaf eye

at least the pills was a gift ~ but im still skeptical about eating an anti depressant
i called the man and let him know i did my homework
but he was like naw they good when you  mix it,  8)
im like i think they'll be better if i flush it


the diesel ended up not being as bad as i first reported
it just had a delayed reaction for some reason

just that one light ass bag sucked dumps

play with fire 
gunna get a little burnt


----------



## missyKO

so yesterday i got two br of TAKEOVER...

now one of them was the wonderful fantastic takeover dope you all know and love. and the OTHER was the same stamp, the same bags but different stuff- not terrible stuff but not the potent original kind. they're from the same batch my guy bought and as far as he knows, they were all the same. do you think they're starting to replace the good takeover with this new mediocre stuff? does anyone have any ideas? i'm weary about getting more of these....


----------



## missyKO

deaf eye said:


> he diesel ended up not being as bad as i first reported
> it just had a delayed reaction for some reason



 which one are you referring to?


----------



## amblerg

hi power in n. philly is good.


----------



## deaf eye

missyKO said:


> which one are you referring to?[/QUOTE
> 
> heartless the vitamin tastin one
> but i bet its all the same
> garbage


----------



## Khadijah

yo shit is just bad all over. My man said he had "one hit" today...Turned out to be "the big hit" and he shorted 2 outta the bundle to add insult to injury. WTF has ptown turned into? Real talk, this shit got to end, Im bout ready to just quit dope for a while all together shit aint even worth it no more. At least it used to be for a bangin rush and smooth high, now all the struggle and risk and runnin is just for halfass garbage and not-even-dope.


----------



## -Guido-

wza said:


> There are some decent bags out, but to get Devil's Candy is difficult and/or very expensive right now cuz the people that do have it are hording it.
> 
> This is halfway decent:
> 
> Stamp: SUNSHINE (red letter no graphic)
> Color:  Off white
> Consistency:  Powdery
> Count:  5.5
> Quality:  6
> 
> I shoulda taken Lacey's advice and just sat back and let the fire come out..  Right now ptown has a little drought going on and its fucked up cuz there was just a spurt of like 10good stamps.



Shit sucks.  Its good dope but the fucking count is low as fuck.  Skimp fucking bags.  Lacey is right.  Big fucking drought.


----------



## -Guido-

lacey k said:


> At least it used to be for a bangin rush and smooth high, now all the struggle and risk and runnin is just for halfass garbage and not-even-dope.



Word.  I did two bags today, got a stomach flip and a little head rush but nothing crazy.

I want to report on these other bags.

"X-Men" (Multicolored Stamp)

Quality: 5
Count:5

Average at best bags.  Fucking skimp as fuck.  I would not even bother.  

"Copy" (Blue Stamp)

Quality: 6 -10
Count:9

These bags are weird.  They are fire one day, then shit the next, then the next day you bang one and fucking over dose.

I am upstate and the dope we get up here is typically from New Jersey.


----------



## Khadijah

Copy and Tuna Fish got coke in them.

i got some ish called harlem waitin for me tomorrow, I cant wait to try it, my BF booted some and said it was fire i can only hope so considerin i just wasted my dope allowance for friday already on wednesday, tryin to stock up, only to buy complete garbage and get shorted, so that it ended up that I paid double wat i usually pay per bag. Wat the fukkkkk

And you know I always get that fire, so if Im complainin, theres somethin goin on. Its cuz im stickin in one city tho. I think its time to hitup brickman and see if he got anything diffferent, his shit usually dont hit the streets so maybe time to save up and see if he got worthwhile ish.

anyways, connie, copy was a paterson bag , peep earlier in the thread

also Check your PMs in .6 seconds


----------



## -Guido-

lacey k said:


> Copy and Tuna Fish got coke in them.



Motherfucker.  That's why Connie was loving that fucking rush and probably why I had a hard-on for 3 hours.


----------



## JerZfirE

lacey k said:


> yo shit is just bad all over.  he shorted 2 outta the bundle to add insult to injury. Real talk, this shit got to end, Im bout ready to just quit dope for a while all together shit aint even worth it no more. At least it used to be for a bangin rush and smooth high, now all the struggle and risk and runnin is just for halfass garbage and not-even-dope.




Word up. Im tired up gettin money up all the time and buying shitty dope.

You get enough to last a few days, then by the end of the night, you only

got a few bags for your wakeup shot, and your pockets are empty. I got

shorted two bags today too in Newark, and it was from my dude and shit!

I did actually pick up some decent shit from him though...



STAMP: GOOD LUCK DOMINO

GRAPHIC: Dominoes

COUNT: Varies from 5-8/10

QUALITY: 6/10 Def. does the job.

COL/TEX: Tan and really flaky. 

Most is stuck to the inside of the

bag and gotta be scraped out.


----------



## Khadijah

thats my favorite kind tho cuz when you done with the bags you get like 5 bags if you scrape out like 2 bundles worth of bags and you get a huge shot when you thought you was all out. its like saving some for later, without realizin your doin it.


----------



## JerZfirE

lacey k said:


> thats my favorite kind tho cuz when you done with the bags you get like 5 bags if you scrape out like 2 bundles worth of bags and you get a huge shot when you thought you was all out. its like saving some for later, without realizin your doin it.



Oh hell yeah. I save all of my empties.


----------



## sinnomngrl

STAMP NAME:OUT OF TIME

GRAPHIC: The words in all caps

COUNT: 7

QUALITY: 6

COLOR: White

PACKAGING:Neat altho the stamp is barely visible on some bags

COMMENTS:NOTHING GREAT,BUT ALL THE SAME HAPPY AND RELIEVED TO GET SOME CLEAN WHITE DEISEL AFTER 10 DAYS OF TOTAL BULLSHIT.


----------



## phr

"shorted a couple bags"
I don't know about you guys, but I always count. Especially if I'm buying from someone I've never dealt with before. When you're buying a ton of bags, it pays to count. And that's when they think you're not gonna count, so they'll try to pull it, ime. I don't remember how many times I've had to go back and be like "yo, you shorted me." I always got what I was owed, mostly cause I'd imagine they know that shorting is bad for business.


----------



## JerZfirE

phrozen said:


> "shorted a couple bags"
> I don't know about you guys, but I always count.



My boy was the one who got out of the car and grabbed the

bags when we met up with our dude. I always count my bags.



I got those FRANK LUCAS bags again today, the count

and quality was better than the ones the other day. Its

kinda weird because it was from the same dude. Hmm..


----------



## flacky

Has anyone in NYC gotten some bags without a stamp and cares to comment on the quality? I'd post the neighborhood so that my question would be less ambiguous but it's against the rules.


----------



## Sin City Bags

STAMP: Executioner
GRAPHIC: A big strong guy with a huge hammer
COUNT: 7/10
QUALITY: 9/10 fire!
COLOR: normal sandy tan
NEATNESS/PACKING: 5/10

-Fire ass diesel. My guy said be careful with this shit, but I do like 30 bags a day. I'm not gonna OD on a bag. Anyway, it had a real strong vinegar smell and taste. Fucking best shit so far this week

STAMP: Mashed Potatoes
GRAPHIC: none
COUNT: 10/10
QUALITY: 0/10
COLOR: white
NEATNESS/PACKING: 5/10

-WARNING!!!! This shit was baby powder. I don't know if there was any dope in there but if there was all I could smell and taste was baby powder. Thank god I only bought two bags. Typical piece of shit low rent dealer. Fucking faggots slingin shit like this need to get a bullet in their nuts.

STAMP: CENTRAL AVE.
GRAPHIC: none
COUNT: 5/10
QUALITY: 5/10
COLOR: sandy tan
NEATNESS/PACKING: 8/10

-average

STAMP: WALMART
GRAPHIC: none
COUNT: 8/10
QUALITY: 9/10 fire
COLOR: sandy tan
NEATNESS/PACKING: 3/10

-Some good ass diesel right here playas.


----------



## Khadijah

phrozen said:


> "shorted a couple bags"
> I don't know about you guys, but I always count. Especially if I'm buying from someone I've never dealt with before. When you're buying a ton of bags, it pays to count. And that's when they think you're not gonna count, so they'll try to pull it, ime. I don't remember how many times I've had to go back and be like "yo, you shorted me." I always got what I was owed, mostly cause I'd imagine they know that shorting is bad for business.



In paterson its too hot to do that , and i was only gettin like 14 bags anyways, it aint no thing to just get em back the next time i go down. sure as shit aint gonna sit at the spot counting or go back to the spot after circlin the block to count. u cant do that shit out here the po po will be on that. And large amounts is easy. its wrapped in a fuckin brick, if u can see it aint been opened , u got 50 in there word up. I kno it different in philly, do yall even have bricks? Anyways u will never catch me sittin on the block countin out no 50  bags lol. My man dont never try to pull shit on me. he just sometime pull a bundle out his bricks that he took one or two loosies off of and forgot about and think its a whole one, dude is always straight up n on point, but ever since he got locked up he dont have that fire as much no more...O well, anyways....i relaly gotta get to bed peace yall

BTW Harlem in black stamp is one of the better ones ull find in ptown right now


----------



## PureLife

^ Be like me and just walk to the spot. Then they know your going to be "hanging out " at the spot for a little. Luckily all my boys used to be my age so we used to just talk about going back to school and whatnot. I'd always try and get them high. They never wanted to try shit that was making white boys walk to the spot.


----------



## Khadijah

u kno  i walked to the spot for a long time, and dont nobody chill wit u its in and out notonly that but  i aint tryna be seen down there in paterson, i know too many ppl there to have  one of them pass by and see me and know wat i m doin cuz im at the damn  spot. Lo  key shit


----------



## PureLife

> Lo key shit



I'm downtown historic, so I blend in hehe .


----------



## Atlantis

Upstate Update: Word is that there's some *Showtime * bags going around. My dude has lost several customers to this shit. Apparently the price on these bags is lower (which if you're pressed for cash, is a good thing), but you're getting obvious less quality; you just end up doing more of these when compared to some good diesel. Just a heads up to anyone who stumbles across these bags. Best to be avoided.


----------



## nwjavahead

*LoL.*

Showtime last summer in Philli was shite as well...


----------



## phr

> I kno it different in philly, do yall even have bricks?


Nope. Dealers won't even know what a brick is.
You could buy multiple bundles, and chances are you'll get a discount -on top of the already included bundle discount.


----------



## nwjavahead

phrozen - the blocks I hit have bricks, it takes a min & like 24hr for you to get one but my 2 main dboys could get me bricks...


----------



## wza

From what I hear in camden they don't really do bricks.. it's just the double seals individually then if you want a bundle they might throw in a couple more bags as a discount.  from newark and up everybody does bricks unless they are a smaller time dealer


----------



## yo_bot

i got someBASEBALL and TUNA FISH tonight

^ these two stamps have fallen off 

the baseballs were near fire origonally and the tuna fishes were damn good now they're just ok and have a bit of dirty cut in them

then later i picked up some GUARANTEED

i'd say these are average to better than average


----------



## -Guido-

The dealers up here go down to New Jersey to get bricks or sleeves and then sell the shit up here in bundles or as loose bags.  Some of them will go to New York City and cop a few ounces of raw and bag and stamp it themselves.


----------



## JerZfirE

nwjavahead said:


> phrozen - the blocks I hit have bricks, it takes a min & like 24hr for you to get one but my 2 main dboys could get me bricks...



Are the bricks 65 bags?


----------



## JerseyJunkie

wza said:


> From what I hear in camden they don't really do bricks.. it's just the double seals individually then if you want a bundle they might throw in a couple more bags as a discount.  from newark and up everybody does bricks unless they are a smaller time dealer



absolutely. anyway. I had a crazy dream about coppin in camden last night (for the hundreth time) but the city was all nice and shit and real easy to cop good shit. And I woke up with that itch. But I have no money, and I get drug tested (most likely) on tuesday so I'm just gonna wait it out.


----------



## Khadijah

JerZfirE said:


> Are the bricks 65 bags?



wat? 65 bag brick? lol


----------



## Sin City Bags

STAMP: MONEY BAGS
GRAPHIC: a sack with a $ symbol on it
COUNT: 5/10
QUALITY: 10/10
COLOR: sandy tan
NEATNESS/PACKING: 8/10

COMMENTS: Holy shit!!! This dope is fucking total fire. It's by far the best shit I've gotten this summer. All my friends are texting me saying, "best shit we've ever copped!" It's floating around the New Brunswick area so all you fiends in Central Jersey might have a shot at it. I'm nodding haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaard!!!!!


----------



## JerZfirE

lacey k said:


> wat? 65 bag brick? lol



Yeah I was asking about Philly. Since their bundles

are 13, I thought a brick might be 65 there ya diig?




A 10/10 Sin? You are either really lucky, or off a little.

Your last three posts were 9,9,10. You still coppin

your shit out in New Brunswick like you were? I'd

be really surprised if that much fire was coming from

Exit 9 since The Bricks and P-Town have been slackin.


----------



## JerZfirE

STAMP: KICKASS

GRAPHIC: Two dudes fighting

COUNT: 3-5/10  Not great

QUALITY: 5/10  Average shit.

COL/TEX: Tan powder.

Copped in Brick City.


----------



## missyKO

TRUE RELIGION(neon green!)
GRAPHIC: looks like cartoon of buddha playing guitar
Quantity: 5
Quality: 7
Comments: I read some of the old ratings for these  that weren't so wonderful so of course i was skeptical to buy em but they turned out to be pretty damn good. hopefully theres more good shit on the way!! fingers crossed...
be safe!!


----------



## Sin City Bags

missyKO said:


> TRUE RELIGION(neon green!)
> GRAPHIC: looks like cartoon of buddha playing guitar
> Quantity: 5
> Quality: 7
> Comments: I read some of the old ratings for these  that weren't so wonderful so of course i was skeptical to buy em but they turned out to be pretty damn good. hopefully theres more good shit on the way!! fingers crossed...
> be safe!!



my problem with these was that it felt like i was sniffing acetone. My eyes would water and turn red after snorting a bag of this. But my buddy that shoots liked them.


----------



## missyKO

Sin City Bags said:


> my problem with these was that it felt like i was sniffing acetone. My eyes would water and turn red after snorting a bag of this. But my buddy that shoots liked them.



nah man i read your post on them. these are different-they dont burn at all. its actually really smooth


----------



## wza

JerZfirE said:


> A 10/10 Sin? You are either really lucky, or off a little. You still coppin your shit out in New Brunswick like you were? I'd be really surprised if that much fire was coming from Exit 9  since The Bricks and P-Town have been slackin.



Yo Jerz my dude, sometimes New Brunswick shit actually comes from NYC.. Like some pusher will take the big ride to NYC and cop a few fingers or maybe even get a 1/2 oz or something of raw dope then bag it themselves.  It's a very fragmented market down there in and around Rutgers and Middlesex county.  

I mean you are definitely correct in that the dope for Middlesex is comin from Newark 9times our of 10, but it's not always true that the quality in middlesex/rutgers is correlated to the quality in Newark/Paterson.  You know how it is, when there is a drought fuckin' up the game there will be some go gettas that will see the opportunity and bring in some fire from some other source and takeover the game, shut em down open up shop.

God bless America, the land of opportunity, and god bless the recession proof industry of illicit drugs


----------



## wza

Sin City Bags said:


> my problem with these was that it felt like i was sniffing acetone. My eyes would water and turn red after snorting a bag of this. But my buddy that shoots liked them.



Sin you sure that those bags aren't a premade speedball?  That sounds like a bag of dope with a little dash of blow or even maybe some meth mixed in with it.


----------



## sinnomngrl

> I read some of the old ratings for these that weren't so wonderful so of course i was skeptical to buy em but they turned out to be pretty damn good. hopefully theres more good shit on the way!! fingers crossed...
> be safe!!



I had a couple different batches of these,the first one was excellent and then they went to shit.The last batch I had was sooo gross...Perhaps in a rare twist,theyre on their way back up..


----------



## nwjavahead

Generally, if a dboy doesn't know you they hit you with 12 a Bundle, if they know you they get you with a 15.  This is my experience.  I have had two dboys toss me 20 & 16 once...it is weird at times...

djordje


----------



## `bLow?

Philadelphia PA

Stamp: Strike!
Graphic: bowling ball knocking down pins
Quantity: 7/10
Quality: 6/10

Pretty nice bags of some decent dope. Not fire but you know you'll get high.


----------



## BigGreenGuys

Stamp: Halo
Graphic: none just Halo in black writing
Quantity:2/10
Qualitly:2/20

Shit fucking sucked the dope was real "rocky"
copped in camden

Stamp: versace
Graphic: red versace sign
Quantity:6/10
Qualitly:7/10

Stamp: Blue magic
Graphic: none just blue magic in red
Quantity:6/10
Qualitly:5/10

Stamp: Godzilla
Graphic: a blue godzilla
Quantity:1/10
Qualitly:1/10


----------



## scorswayze

*NYC*

Stamp name: *TARGET*
Stamp Color: *Blue*
Stamp Graphic: *N/A*
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: *Off White* - Flakes into powder.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: *9/10* - Every bag is neat, hell the rubberbands are wrapped the same number of times around each bundle. I'm saving a perfect score for when they come cased up in glass.
Quantity of Product: *6/10* - Filled bout 60% of the first fold square
Quality of Product: *7.5/10* - You might recognize the stamp from another bluelighter that claims these as his go to bag for quality, consistency, safety, and ease in copping. I can second all those claims. Shout out to my sweater and shorts wearing dude.


----------



## flacky

scorswayze, did you cop yours on the street or through delivery?


----------



## scorswayze

delivery


----------



## flacky

^


My only connect is a street guy. I got some blank stamps from him last weekend but I haven't tried them yet. I'm only an occasional user.


----------



## phr

nwjavahead said:


> Generally, if a dboy doesn't know you they hit you with 12 a Bundle, if they know you they get you with a 15.  This is my experience.  I have had two dboys toss me 20 & 16 once...it is weird at times...
> 
> djordje



They call them bricks? Do they come wrapped together? How many bundles?

IME, this is something off the norm, like a 15, 16, or a 20 bag bundle. Also, what's with the 24 hour wait?


----------



## `bLow?

Ugh was too late to cop in Philly and my dude was out so I grabbed 6bags from my dude in Trenton NJ to hold me over til tomorrow.

Stamp: Star Legend
Graphic: Blue Star
Quantity: 7.5/10
Quality: 4/10

Damn this shit is pretty bad thank god my other connect is reuppin tomorrow. Hopefully a new stamp, the Strike! Was ok but I'm ready for that fire he had 2wks ago.


----------



## Porkyprimecut

JerseyJunkie said:


> CAMDEN:
> 
> Stamp: DA SOURCE
> Quantity: 5.5/10
> Quality: 8.5/10 - reallllllllly good



  I had this shit too. Fuckin best dope around!!!


----------



## cbecker525

just got some new stuff from pburgh

name: talk (then something blurry and couldnt read it well)
stamp: red writing
bag: fairly neat taping, but blurry stampy
size: they were normal'ish, 6/10
quality: bout normal, or average too, 6.5/10

overall: they are alright, there isnt that much thats too good goin round so they are good i guess lol


----------



## Khadijah

slick talk maybe? those was around here

Anyways, congratulations, i think this is the first post you made in this thread without violatin none of the rules lol


----------



## JerZfirE

Been coppin these from my dude in Newark for the past two days..


STAMP: IRON MAN

GRAPHIC: An "Iron" man

or whatever I guess haha.

COUNT: 6/10, its straight.

QUALITY: 7/10, good stuff.

COL/TEX: Tan and powdery.

Stuff mixes up fairly dark.


----------



## flacky

From NYC

Stamp/Graphic: None, just a blank bag
Count: 8/10
Quality: 4/10 (A completely non-dependent user who hasnt used in months needed to snort 2 bags over the course of an hour or two to get high)
Color/Texture: Slightly off white, chunky


----------



## elevator

This is my first post so please don't scream at me...
Pittsburgh area
Bags called soulja boy..green stamp..big fat bags gave me pins and needles off a 3 bag shot.  Definately recommend them.   Bags called NY Times..red stamp...small bags not really worth it unless you're on E.  Green Hulks..garbage.  True Religions..garbage.   My boy just got some called Chinese Food..green stamp.  Haven't tried em yet.  anyone heard of em.  Peace and be safe.


----------



## whitechocolate32

elevator said:


> This is my first post so please don't scream at me...
> Pittsburgh area
> Bags called soulja boy..green stamp..big fat bags gave me pins and needles off a 3 bag shot.  Definately recommend them.   Bags called NY Times..red stamp...small bags not really worth it unless you're on E.  Green Hulks..garbage.  True Religions..garbage.   My boy just got some called Chinese Food..green stamp.  Haven't tried em yet.  anyone heard of em.  Peace and be safe.



pittsburgh used to be the shit...i grew up in west mifflin and duquesne. i just recently moved to the syracuse ny area ..but yeah i remember the soulja boys they were good. there are so many different kinds in pittsburgh it was always hard for me to get the same ones twice..the double sealed cadillacs were the bomb, although not very big, but they were around for the longest time. 9 out of 10 different kinds of bags in pittsburgh is quality stuff.


----------



## es1684

i am new to this but everything posted pretty much in the paterson area on here is def on point. there is a bad spell right now. but i just got the last 2-3 days bags called daily news. red stamp with the daily news logo i guess. just as good as devils candy... if not better. i think its great this site is here and mad funny everyone that is in the same area as me agrees with all the different bags talked about.


----------



## es1684

and i have a question to anyone who goes to ptown that knows what they are talking about. if youve had the slick talk or city bomb bags u know how odd it was to see such dark tan powder and once cooked blood red liquid but holy hell were they good. my question is has anyone ever seen anything like that before? they looked like the reg ptown garbage but was a great surprise. thank you.


----------



## Sin City Bags

STAMP: BLACK DIAMOND
GRAPHIC: a princess cut diamond in red ink
COUNT: 8/10 fat bags
QUALITY: 8/10 nice initial high with a strong nod
COLOR: sandy tan
NEATNESS: 5/10
OVERALL: 8/10 fire status diesel


----------



## Takeme2theclub

hell yeah!! i just picked up those black diamonds today! there high quality and good size like you said.

I saw a drug bust today right next to us =/ i was shittin a brick.
dea and all pulled up to some car, in a inconspicuous mini van.

watch everyone. theres been lots of busts lately. keep it low key. and ive just been seeing wayyy too many cops the past few days. they pull up on every block and just sit for hours.


----------



## wza

sin you copped those in newark right?


----------



## Khadijah

es1684 said:


> i am new to this but everything posted pretty much in the paterson area on here is def on point. there is a bad spell right now. but i just got the last 2-3 days bags called daily news. red stamp with the daily news logo i guess. just as good as devils candy... if not better. i think its great this site is here and mad funny everyone that is in the same area as me agrees with all the different bags talked about.



good to hear that the bullshit spell is startin to end. Why did i violate probation on shitty-ass garbage bags in the past few weeks? God damn, now all the good shits comin back and ima prolly be locked up somewhere. damn.

terminator, red stamp all caps outta ptown is good. heard its fire aint tried it myself tho, well see.


----------



## es1684

the red terminator stamps are not fire. nothing special. just so you know lacey k


----------



## Khadijah

looks like i aint got shit to look forward to then  then  again all i been gettin lately is complete shit like THE  BIG HIT and GEICO so maybe it will seem better. my man who was usually always good got in the habit of sayin he had one thing then it being complete garbage once i got there and a totally different brand that i knew was bullshit, and he never fucked around on me before.  it been a shitty 2 weeks. i usually get the fire so i aint used to this. ima b on the lookout for daily news tho. i kno wat u meant about the slick talk my boy was sayin the same shit to me that he couldnt even see the blood register. anyways sux about them terminators but  its better than all the shit lately accordin to my man who did some today so i guess if i got it id just boot 7-8 at once to get a nice rush out of it...


----------



## wza

lacey k said:


> looks like i aint got shit to look forward to then  then  again all i been gettin lately is complete shit like THE  BIG HIT and GEICO so maybe it will seem better. my man who was usually always good got in the habit of sayin he had one thing then it being complete garbage once i got there and a totally different brand that i knew was bullshit, and he never fucked around on me before.  it been a shitty 2 weeks. i usually get the fire so i aint used to this. ima b on the lookout for daily news tho. i kno wat u meant about the slick talk my boy was sayin the same shit to me that he couldnt even see the blood register. anyways sux about them terminators but  its better than all the shit lately accordin to my man who did some today so i guess if i got it id just boot 7-8 at once to get a nice rush out of it...



Holy fucking shit lacey.. That is EXACTLY what has happened to me..

My most "reliable" guy today told me he had Juiceman then gives me a whole bundle of that GEICO bullshit all different colors.. I didn't even stop to check if the different colors were different dope, I just assumed all Geicos suck, can someone confirm that?  Geico out of ptown sucks the big nut right?

Lacey please check your PMs girlfriend ; P


----------



## beyondlost

JerZfirE said:


> Been coppin these from my dude in Newark for the past two days..
> 
> 
> STAMP: IRON MAN
> 
> GRAPHIC: An "Iron" man
> 
> or whatever I guess haha.
> 
> COUNT: 6/10, its straight.
> 
> QUALITY: 7/10, good stuff.
> 
> COL/TEX: Tan and powdery.
> 
> Stuff mixes up fairly dark.



Whoo Hoo my first post, but ive been reading these forums for a few days now.

I scored a couple bundles of IRON MAN yesterday and today i thought they were banging.  Im not yet used to the rating system but id give them a 7/10 in potency, especially since i haven't been able to get ahold any fire lately! But i just snort them, so im not sure if there is a different rating used for that.


----------



## wza

beyondlost said:


> Whoo Hoo my first post, but ive been reading these forums for a few days now.
> 
> I scored a couple bundles of IRON MAN yesterday and today i thought they were banging.  Im not yet used to the rating system but id give them a 7/10 in potency, especially since i haven't been able to get ahold any fire lately! But i just snort them, so im not sure if there is a different rating used for that.




Same ratings my dude.


----------



## es1684

yeah wza. them geicos are basically fake prolly completely. and theyve been floating around for a few weeks now. those juiceyman bags were shit too. all cut. i just heard of 3 new stamps 10 mins ago but i wana try em out be4 i say anything. hopefully they will be the begining to the end of this bullshit of everyone spending money on complete shit.


----------



## tokin'

elevator said:


> This is my first post so please don't scream at me...
> Pittsburgh area
> Bags called soulja boy..green stamp..big fat bags gave me pins and needles off a 3 bag shot.  Definately recommend them.   Bags called NY Times..red stamp...small bags not really worth it unless you're on E.  Green Hulks..garbage.  True Religions..garbage.   My boy just got some called Chinese Food..green stamp.  Haven't tried em yet.  anyone heard of em.  Peace and be safe.



the red "vein" bags with a syringe on them and green ""funny money" are pretty good for what's been in the burgh, lately. 3 bags (via IV) had me feeling pretty good, another 3 after those had me nodding hard.


----------



## tokin'

cbecker525 said:


> just got some new stuff from pburgh
> 
> name: talk (then something blurry and couldnt read it well)
> stamp: red writing
> bag: fairly neat taping, but blurry stampy
> size: they were normal'ish, 6/10
> quality: bout normal, or average too, 6.5/10
> 
> overall: they are alright, there isnt that much thats too good goin round so they are good i guess lol



oh yeah...i forgot to mention in my previous post - keep an eye out for the "Frank Lucas" bags that say his name in green...they're FIRE. mixes up dark, i cooked mine for a lil bit to get excess garbage out and went on my way.


----------



## alteknj

Had the pleasure of trying the TARGET bags from NYC. I must say I am very impressed. I was skeptical from what I was being told about them but they were really nice. Very strong dope smell through the bags. I was getting high off that alone. Hah. But really my only complaint was the batch we got must have gotten a little damp and was clumping to the paper, it was a bitch to scrape off. Other than that I give it a solid 8/10. Really dark, nesquick looking. I liked them.


----------



## jtbrick

tokin' said:


> the red "vein" bags with a syringe on them and green ""funny money" are pretty good for what's been in the burgh, lately. 3 bags (via IV) had me feeling pretty good, another 3 after those had me nodding hard.



Tried the red Vein bags with graphic of needle in an arm....they were OK.
About average, about a 5.5 in my book.


----------



## beyondlost

Yo, anyone know whats up with the green stamp Bently? It has the bently logo behind the title.  My guy got a few bricks of it today from BrickCity, but i wanted to see if anyone tried it before i scoop some up.


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

Sweater and Shorts Man, checking in for duty (after quite a long absence!).



Nothing new to contribute... Been gettin' the same thing in NYC for almost a year... And it's always good.  

Later, skaters.

"The more emotion I put into it, the harder I rock."


----------



## missyKO

HOMICIDE
picture of a gun above the text
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 6.5/10
Comments: So far so good. Apparently these are from the same guys that had the 7UP bags a little while back. Anyone try them? 

be easy


----------



## quesera

addictanon said:


> I remember I had Secret Windows about a year or so ago. They were pretty good. Around the same time I remember the same dude had some shit called Double Monkey, there was a blue stamped double monkey and a green stamped. Blue stamp was ok, but the green stamp was sooooooo FIRE!!!  Anyone remember these? I am pretty sure they came outta Patterson..



I just copped some Double Monkey today.

Stamp name: Double Monkey
Stamp Color: Blue/Greenish
Stamp Graphic (if any): Double Monkey text and two little things that don't look like monkeys at all but Im assuming they are. 
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: lighter colored powder.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: the wax paper bags usually come in dime bags typically. Since these bags are from Newark its the wax paper bags with scotch tape over it. 
Quantity of Product: Some were lighter, some were fat. Overall pretty solid. 
Quality of Product: 7/10 Very solid. I was very happy with Double Monkey.
Other comments: Definitley recommend this one.


----------



## `bLow?

Philadelphia PA

Name: Timberland
Stamp: timberland symbol (tree)
Quantity: 7/10
Quality' 8/70

Just went and got off my dude, new stamp I remember getting it like a year ago and it was good. Shits still fire. Grab this if u can folks.O yeah this dope mixes up realllly dark almost red.


----------



## missyKO

has anyone ever had stuff that smells and tastes like cocoa or something like that? i vaguely remember some shit from back in the day that smelled like that.


----------



## Sin City Bags

wza said:


> sin you copped those in newark right?



nah, I have a guy that delivers to me in New Brunswick


----------



## -Guido-

quesera said:


> I just copped some Double Monkey today.
> 
> Stamp name: Double Monkey
> Stamp Color: Blue/Greenish
> Stamp Graphic (if any): Double Monkey text and two little things that don't look like monkeys at all but Im assuming they are.
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: lighter colored powder.
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: the wax paper bags usually come in dime bags typically. Since these bags are from Newark its the wax paper bags with scotch tape over it.
> Quantity of Product: Some were lighter, some were fat. Overall pretty solid.
> Quality of Product: 7/10 Very solid. I was very happy with Double Monkey.
> Other comments: Definitley recommend this one.



Word.  They are good.  My man has them for the last week.  For a while they were mad light but they got fatter as time went on.  Takes me two to get me nice.   I'm happy the good shit is back in town.


----------



## Khadijah

they was in paterson last summer and i remmember them bein weak or maybe my tolerance was just stupid around then. a whole month of last summer is complete haze anyways so wat do kno its always nice to see a name come back. i wish there was some of them 2 tone lucky sevens from when it was good in june of last year. the one spot in paterson always had the two tone bags , red and blue/purple two tone and was always fire. Lucky 7, street kings, pain killa, *sigh*


----------



## tokin'

Lacey - the hot sauce (spelled souce) bags were fuckin BOMB here in pburgh, too! i see a lot of the same stuff is here as is over your way


----------



## JerZfirE

Last few days from my dude in the bricks has been:


BLACK DIAMOND

COUNT: 6-7/10

QUALITY: 6/10


Off white and powdery.

Not fire, but does the trick.


----------



## Takeme2theclub

Stamp nameower House
Stamp Color:red text
Stamp Graphic (if any):none
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:tannish
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:neat
Quantity of Product:7/10
Quality of Product:7/10
Other comments: Pretty good

Stamp name: x men
Stamp Color:multi color
Stamp Graphic (if any):x man
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: light color 
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: neat
Quantity of Product:5/10
Quality of Product:7/10
Other comments: little above average

Stamp name:New jack city
Stamp Color:black
Stamp Graphic (if any): buildings
Color and Consistency/texture of Product:light color
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:very neat and folded perfect
Quantity of Product:7/10
Quality of Product:7.5/10
Other comments: grab em if you can get em. gave a good nice high


----------



## es1684

well just made another succesful run. my mans had the same bags for i guess 1 week now. so ill post it again . daily news... red stamp... its the fiiiiiire!!!!!!! now here a problem for u heads that be coppin in ptown. as alot of u been talking about there are bags calls geico going around that are GARBAGE!!! well  them aint the only ones. heres a few ive seen the last few days that are strate shit if ur offered them go someplace else
. 
satan...red stamp... shit aint even real

nicky barnes... 1 is black 1 is blue both are bunck so say fuck you lololol

make it rain.... purple stamp.... crap 

push...red droopy ink barely readable... looks like blank bags some prick used a sharpy on.

junkie love... black stamp... why name something that when if u flushed it down the toilet ur chances of getting hi were more.

red alert...red stamp...same red alert stamp that was around with the pacman bags a few months or hlaf yeaar ago but these are not even close to the same...u loose 70% of the liquid to the amazing ammt of cut in the bags

black president... lime green stamp... needed 20 to feel em.

summer jam... lime green stamp... cooks to coffe... and then pisses u off

juiceyman...red stamp... shit aint special... guess 10 does the trick but cmon now

the boss...orange/redish stamp... once again a great stepped on product aint worth it

stingray... black stamp with car top of letters... GARBAGIO!!!

next day air...purple stamp...not as bad as all the above but still gotta pick the game up

gucci...red stamp...dont be fooled people it aint them banging guccis that are hard to find now. these are them long skinny bags with small tape on em with the word gucci in caps and thats it.

big shot.. rainbow colored stamp...got a bird or some shit on it... stay away. ur day/night will be spent trying to bitch your boy you copped from out.

medussa...purple stamp... if its all u can get then you wont be too upset but they are weak.

devils expressway...red stamp...umm idk wut to say bout these cept if i found the moron making em id make him shoot some to show him that you dont put tylenol in bags and sell it to people who want the real heat.

last1 i know thats garbage floating around is a bag that some people on here have said is good. you people are either dumb or have a tolerance so low if u ate 1 tylenol 3 w/ codiene youd be knocked out.they are called:

harlem... black stamp... 

hopefully if any of yalls copping in ptown dont have to deal with any of these... so heres your heads up... try and find that fiiiiiire!!!! its around now just gotta know them right peoples.

and lacey... those 2 toned lucky 7s... pain killer... addiction... after party bags from last summer are def making me wish they were around again... there were so many more of the same colored stamp with different names but them rainbow 2 tones were a sure shot of banging diesel... 
aite nnj heads... hope this can help you out some... look for them double monkey and daily news... they are the fiiiire!!!


----------



## JerZfirE

^^ Throw some spacing in there dude.

I didnt even bother reading that.


----------



## es1684

well if you bothered to read it u might learn something... a 5 year old can read   it aint that hard. just trying to help you peoples out so dont complain that i didnt put a space between each one. cmon man.so when u cop one of them garbage bags i bet youll be reading it then.and i edited it so now there are some spaces. consider it a favor to ya.


----------



## wza

JerZfirE said:


> ^^ Throw some spacing in there dude.
> 
> I didnt even bother reading that.




Yeah it'd be funny if you copped a whole brick of one of those "GARBAGIO" bags all cuz you didn't wanna read what he wrote. Then we'd all be like nelson on the Simpsons and yell "Haawww Haww" in yo eye homie!


----------



## PureLife

^ It'd be great if you color coordinated the bag names to their color, this way we know what to look for without having to read line after line. I mean, it IS a lot of reading man. Thanks in advance!

-Purelife.


----------



## whitechocolate32

anyone know whats good in the syracuse, binghamton ny area?


----------



## JerZfirE

I wasnt trying to be an asshole about it like you guys are being. I was just saying its a pain in 

the ass to read one big block of words. I wasnt sayin to space every line. Fuck. Chill.

Sayin it would be funny if someone copped a brick of garbage is pretty shitty too. We try to help

each other out in this thread come on. I hope everyones slammin some fire shit.


----------



## jtbrick

305
Graphic: none, just 305 in large red letters
Quantity: 6-7/10
Quality: Solid 8
City: NYC
color/texture: off-white, nice and flaky

Comments: 
I've enjoyed the same awesome NYC stamp for months so was worried that this would not compare. However, was pleasantly suprised as soon as I tasted it and was rocked all night long.


----------



## deaf eye

es1684 said:


> well just made another succesful run. my mans had the same bags for i guess 1 week now. so ill post it again . daily news... red stamp... its the fiiiiiire!!!!!!! now here a problem for u heads that be coppin in ptown. as alot of u been talking about there are bags calls geico going around that are GARBAGE!!! well  them aint the only ones. heres a few ive seen the last few days that are strate shit if ur offered them go someplace else
> .
> satan...red stamp... shit aint even real
> 
> nicky barnes... 1 is black 1 is blue both are bunck so say fuck you lololol
> 
> push...red droopy ink barely readable... looks like blank bags some prick used a sharpy on.
> 
> junkie love... black stamp... why name something that when if u flushed it down the toilet ur chances of getting hi were more.
> 
> red alert...red stamp...same red alert stamp that was around with the pacman bags a few months or hlaf yeaar ago but these are not even close to the same...u loose 70% of the liquid to the amazing ammt of cut in the bags
> 
> black president... lime green stamp... needed 20 to feel em.
> 
> summer jam... lime green stamp... cooks to coffe... and then pisses u off
> 
> juiceyman...red stamp... shit aint special... guess 10 does the trick but cmon now
> 
> the boss...orange/redish stamp... once again a great stepped on product aint worth it
> 
> stingray... black stamp with car top of letters... GARBAGIO!!!
> 
> next day air...purple stamp...not as bad as all the above but still gotta pick the game up
> 
> gucci...red stamp...dont be fooled people it aint them banging guccis that are hard to find now. these are them long skinny bags with small tape on em with the word gucci in caps and thats it.
> 
> big shot.. rainbow colored stamp...got a bird or some shit on it... stay away. ur day/night will be spent trying to bitch your boy you copped from out.
> 
> medussa...purple stamp... if its all u can get then you wont be too upset but they are weak.
> 
> devils expressway...red stamp...umm idk wut to say bout these cept if i found the moron making em id make him shoot some to show him that you dont put tylenol in bags and sell it to people who want the real heat.
> 
> last1 i know thats garbage floating around is a bag that some people on here have said is good. you people are either dumb or have a tolerance so low if u ate 1 tylenol 3 w/ codiene youd be knocked out.they are called:
> 
> harlem... black stamp...
> !



shit what are y9ou the Heron tester


----------



## Khadijah

es1684 said:


> stingray... black stamp with car top of letters... GARBAGIO!!!
> 
> last1 i know thats garbage floating around is a bag that some people on here have said is good. you people are either dumb or have a tolerance so low if u ate 1 tylenol 3 w/ codiene youd be knocked out.they are called:
> 
> harlem... black stamp...
> 
> hopefully if any of yalls copping in ptown dont have to deal with any of these... so heres your heads up... try and find that fiiiiiire!!!! its around now just gotta know them right peoples.
> 
> and lacey... those 2 toned lucky 7s... pain killer... addiction... after party bags from last summer are def making me wish they were around again... there were so many more of the same colored stamp with different names but them rainbow 2 tones were a sure shot of banging diesel...
> aite nnj heads... hope this can help you out some... look for them double monkey and daily news... they are the fiiiire!!!




there had to of been 2 diff batches of harlem becuz i know you didnt just say im a dumbass and get ko'd by tylenol 3. they was not fire but decent and compared to the bullshit lately a good find when all that is around is complete shit. def. not fake. they was prolly a 5, but seemed like a 6 when you get fuckin geico and big hit, etc.

and word up all those twotones was always fire last summer you are right. That crew always had bangin shit, too bad i got popped coppin over there aroundd this time last summer and they raided the fuck outta the building every other week. actually, june 27 will be my 1 yr anniversary of that arrest , damn, i never went back after that cuz i realized they got cameras and shit all over that area now.

anyways good looks on the info tho, nice solid selection of wat to avoid......

peace


----------



## sinnomngrl

missyKO said:


> HOMICIDE
> picture of a gun above the text
> Quantity: 6/10
> Quality: 6.5/10
> Comments: So far so good. Apparently these are from the same guys that had the 7UP bags a little while back. Anyone try them?
> 
> be easy



*hey just wanted to ask u whatthe color and consistency is like?and the count? Also,from newark right?*


----------



## Takeme2theclub

i havent had all those bags, but i disagree with the medusa, and black president, the medusa was pretty good shit, and the black president was REAL GOOD. 

its very possible we got different shit with the same stamp.

Because ive gotten black pres. a few months ago and it was just above average.
and then i got it again about 3 weeks ago, and it got A LOT better since the first time i got that stamp. And i banged out more then i should of, because i thought i knew how stong they were, and was teetering close to an OD, and nearly puked on a gas station attendant. 

good timez.


----------



## missyKO

sinnomngrl said:


> *hey just wanted to ask u whatthe color and consistency is like?and the count? Also,from newark right?*




the color is off white. consistency is flaky and light- easy to break up if necessary. i don't iv so i don;t know how it mixes up
the count is about 5-6... about avg size but bigger than whats been around lately. and yeah copped out the bricks. have you tried to old 7up stamp?


ps- holler 50 posts!(took me long enough dammnnn) pm away woohoo!!


----------



## es1684

lolol  no  im not the heroin tester ive had my friends tell me shit and seen shit and had my own...  thats from like the last month... and the black harlem bags i guess there are 2 batches. cuz obviously ur not a dumbass but you know how the shit goes to every good stamp theres a copycat somewhere


jerz  i was just playin...  my comp sucks... no disrespect


----------



## sinnomngrl

missyKO said:


> the color is off white. consistency is flaky and light- easy to break up if necessary. i don't iv so i don;t know how it mixes up
> the count is about 5-6... about avg size but bigger than whats been around lately. and yeah copped out the bricks. have you tried to old 7up stamp?
> 
> 
> ps- holler 50 posts!(took me long enough dammnnn) pm away woohoo!!




*I dont IV either,I had 7 up it was really good the first time around..both in quality and count.generally I prefer the whiter stuff...Ill try to check it..I just hit the 50 post mark btw too ,lol!!!*


----------



## Khadijah

the original fire black prez's wasnt lime green it was a darker but still bright green. like very green grass or the straight up "green" crayon from crayola. lime freen is alogt brihter than that so they prolly knockoffs . bootleg bags sux


----------



## Takeme2theclub

i got the 7 up a week ago... and i'd say only get them if you have no other choice. they're about avg. quality theres plenty of better bags floating around


----------



## es1684

just went to get a free bundle of blue juiceyman my boy wanted me to try  speaking of knockoffs...  he swears its fire but free is for me...

ok so blue juicyman is def better and much much cleaner then the red ones. no need for a flame like the red ones and again much cleaner.as for a number rating id give it a 7.5-8/10. verry nice rush from 7 . i have a verry high tolerance.for those of you that say 2 does the trick im verrrry jelous


----------



## sinnomngrl

Takeme2theclub said:


> i got the 7 up a week ago... and i'd say only get them if you have no other choice. they're about avg. quality theres plenty of better bags floating around



Im talking about ones from awhile back.They were good when I had them.I imagine they went to shit much in the same way true religion did,altho according to this thread if im not mistaken,true religion came back up slightly.


----------



## Khadijah

es1684 said:


> just went to get a free bundle of blue juiceyman my boy wanted me to try  speaking of knockoffs...  he swears its fire but free is for me...
> 
> ok so blue juicyman is def better and much much cleaner then the red ones. no need for a flame like the red ones and again much cleaner.as for a number rating id give it a 7.5-8/10. verry nice rush from 7 . i have a verry high tolerance.for those of you that say 2 does the trick im verrrry jelous



1st- wat do you consider a very high tolerance

2nd- u know that heating ur dope just causes more of the cut to enter the solution? you aint boiling away impurities. pure heroin is water soluble. the cuts aint. when you boil it, the heat causes the cuts to add to the solution , it dont take them away. pure heroin will go into cold water anything left behind is the cut , not heatin it keeps it seperate . this aint the west coast, we aint dealin with black tar here so id recomment not cookin ur dope homie. just a heads up.......idk if u care but thought u might not of known.

anyways i ddint think the red terminators was bad at all BTW to anyone who said they was only OK i feel like they were pretty decent like regular dependablee dope should be, you know if you do enough youll catch a good nod, not fire or nothing but a nice break from desperately tryin to pull together a weak ass wannabe high from shootin like 10 bags at once.


Also before when i quoted stingray- There is somethin I noticed. First there was green stingray a ways back in winter. TOTAL SHIT ASS GARBAGE just like you said about the black stamp.

I noticed that "THE BIG HIT" was also FAKEASS GARBAGE, and it was also a VERY TINY STAMP with TINYASS letters. The same as STINGRAY. I noticed any time i get a bag that is A- in the flimsyer, slighly wider bags and B-has very tiny letters and graphic, its from these same fakedope garbage ass people who prolly get their bricks for numbers in the low double digits or make them up in their kitchen pantrys with flour and quinine and put 0.01 in each bag instead of 0.1


----------



## es1684

WERD... yeah  i dont cook my stuff less it isnt clear.. i dont care if i loose shit but im not shooting stuff that looks like coffe into me.
 and a high tollerance i consider is ive been doing like 2-4or5 bundles a day for a long time and do 7-10 at once. which is why i say i have a high tollerance... and i didnt know that at all actually. i always thought cooking it when it wasnt clear was how to take the cut away
ive been telling my friends for months and my boys in the building i go to that the long skinny flimpsy bags with small tape is alllllways garbage and its gonna stress them out having every person calling back bitching...  theres only 3 bags ive ever had in those longer skinny bags that were good. the click talk and city bomb and not too long ago bags called next level red stamp. actually had to call my man back an appologize for telling him i didnt want the shit and he went and got it for me... but that was a while ago


----------



## missyKO

sinnomngrl said:


> Im talking about ones from awhile back.They were good when I had them.I imagine they went to shit much in the same way true religion did,altho according to this thread if im not mistaken,true religion came back up slightly.




yeah those were the ones i was talking about too- i don't know about the 7ups out recently. also, i never had the true religions when they were out awhile ago...my first experience with this stamp was last week and they were pretty good, especially for all the shit out lately!


----------



## XblindtruthX

lacey k said:


> Also before when i quoted stingray- There is somethin I noticed. First there was green stingray a ways back in winter. TOTAL SHIT ASS GARBAGE just like you said about the black stamp.
> 
> I noticed that "THE BIG HIT" was also FAKEASS GARBAGE, and it was also a VERY TINY STAMP with TINYASS letters. The same as STINGRAY. I noticed any time i get a bag that is A- in the flimsyer, slighly wider bags and B-has very tiny letters and graphic, its from these same fakedope garbage ass people who prolly get their bricks for numbers in the low double digits or make them up in their kitchen pantrys with flour and quinine and put 0.01 in each bag instead of 0.1



Yeah LK
Those Stingrays and The Big Hit were beat.

But as for ES1684 say the blue juicyman were just as he speaks of..
My rating is.
Quality - 8.5
Quantity - 7

Those Blue Juicyman, The Daily News, Devils Candy, and Trouble Paradise are a good sign of a possible improvement in Ptown.


----------



## XblindtruthX

es1684 said:


> and i have a question to anyone who goes to ptown that knows what they are talking about. if youve had the slick talk or city bomb bags u know how odd it was to see such dark tan powder and once cooked blood red liquid but holy hell were they good. my question is has anyone ever seen anything like that before? they looked like the reg ptown garbage but was a great surprise. thank you.



I am following up on this.
Anyone know what he is talking about.
I had it to.
When I mixed it with water and cooked it.
It looked like blood in the pin.


----------



## Sin City Bags

XblindtruthX said:


> I am following up on this.
> Anyone know what he is talking about.
> I had it to.
> When I mixed it with water and cooked it.
> It looked like blood in the pin.



i've had dope that is dark. Almost as dark as cocoa powder. I dunno if thaat's what you guys are talking about but i've noticed that the dark diesel is kind of chunky and doesn't break down into a fine powder. I'm a sniffer so I never mix it up and observe any color change. However, this dark diesel is usually quality dope that gets me high pretty easily. I hope that helped.


----------



## whitechocolate32

im about to make a road trip to new jersey..lol


----------



## flacky

jtbrick said:


> 305
> Graphic: none, just 305 in large red letters
> Quantity: 6/10
> Quality: 7.5, maybe an 8
> City: NYC
> color/texture: off-white, nice and flaky
> 
> Comments:
> I've enjoyed the same awesome NYC stamp for months so was worried that this would not compare. However, was pleasantly suprised as soon as I tasted it and was rocked all night long.



Delivery or street?


----------



## wza

JerZfirE said:


> I wasnt trying to be an asshole about it like you guys are being. I was just saying its a pain in
> 
> the ass to read one big block of words. I wasnt sayin to space every line. Fuck. Chill.
> 
> Sayin it would be funny if someone copped a brick of garbage is pretty shitty too. We try to help
> 
> each other out in this thread come on. I hope everyones slammin some fire shit.



I wasn't serious in saying it'd be funny if someone copped garbage cuz they didn't heed the advice posted here.  I was j/k, I'd never wish that on anyone from the BL community and especially on my NY, NJ. CT and PA peeps that make this thread what it is cuz I know what it's like to get beat on some bunk ass dope; it fuckin sucks, if dealers would just be legit and straight up with us dope fiends we wouldn't have to keep posting "GARBAGE ALERT" threads here and people would get along much better.


----------



## Georgie25

*BLACK DIAMOND*
Graphic: A black diamond with lines coming from all of its sides, i guess as its shinin
Qality: 7.5/10
Quantity: 4/10 pretty skimp
Texture: while n flaky dope

it's pretty good stuff, bags are light as shit though, either way 2 bags of it has me noddin n feeling good for a good cuple hours.


----------



## yo_bot

CROSS ROAD
Graphic - yes/circle with an cross/x,intersection centered mid circle
quality - 7/10 pretty good shit, mixes up clearly brown and disolves with no left overs
quantity - sandard/average not less than usual
texture/color of product is creamy colored powder
packaging - these appear to be wider bags, folding/tape is basic and well done
other - these bags are better than last weeks bags. baseball and tuna fish both of which were really good prior to last week. things change fast if you don't stop to look around a little bit you miss them


----------



## jtbrick

flacky said:


> Delivery or street?



delivery


----------



## beyondlost

Hope this works cause im trying to post from my cell. . .

It was payday today so i got a few different stamps today!!!

Im not sure how specific i can get with the  area i bought them in, and i dont want to be the one douche that gets thisthread shut down, so for now ill just say my guy bought them in newark andnow they are going around middlesex county, thats where i copped them.  If im allowed to be more specific, like the actual town, let me know please.

**BLACK DIAMOND - green
**quality - 6/10
**quanity - 3.5/10 - complete crap

**HOMICIDE - red w/a handgun
**qualiity - 7/10 - banging
**quanity - 7/10 - consistently fat

**FAST LANE - black w/ a badly faded formula one car
**quality - 7/10 - surprising, cause whomever prepared the bags was a complete asshat.  they must have used duct tape to close them up and, so i thought i was getting beat on some fake shit
**quanity - mostly 4/10, but 2 bags in the bun i got were fat as balls!  2 of the fatest bags ive ever seen


----------



## LiquidICE

Da Source and 106 and Park in camden be absolute fire recently. Dynamite also wasnt too bad, did a 3 bag shot and was pretty high for a few hours.


----------



## Rodya

GOT TO HAVE IT - blue, pretty sloppy stamping job
quality - 9/10, really really good shit by newark street standards
quantity - 6/10, looked like they were skimped, but the quality definetly made up for it


----------



## Khadijah

LiquidICE said:


> Da Source and 106 and Park in camden be absolute fire recently. Dynamite also wasnt too bad, did a 3 bag shot and was pretty high for a few hours.



Where u been at....got kicked out the group home? hit me up yo.......

anyways, Some new type shit in paterson "CASH" red stamp all in caps, shits aight nothin special but decent, and thas all u can ask for lately i think its comin back around tho with good shit....


----------



## Sin City Bags

just copped NO WAY OUT in blue ink? anyone tried them yet????/


----------



## .Death.

I can only buy raw, so it has no name


----------



## JerZfirE

.Death. said:


> I can only buy raw, so it has no name




Yeah, I wish I had that problem haha.


----------



## beyondlost

Georgie25 said:


> *BLACK DIAMOND*
> Graphic: A black diamond with lines coming from all of its sides, i guess as its shinin
> Qality: 7.5/10
> Quantity: 4/10 pretty skimp
> Texture: while n flaky dope
> 
> it's pretty good stuff, bags are light as shit though, either way 2 bags of it has me noddin n feeling good for a good cuple hours.



I second that. . . 
I just managed to score a bun of this and its pretty decent but all the bags are skimpy as hell so keep a lookout.

i picked up a few bags of a black stamp called FAST LANE today too.  Pretty damn good. 
**6.5/10 on quality, but these bags were all packed nice and fat for a 
**8/10.  Probably some of fattest bags ive seen in months.

I snagged both of these stamps yesterday and they seem like they are quite different than todays batch. . . wierd that it happened so quick.

be easy
-beyondLOST


----------



## missyKO

i know there are a bunch of reviews on this stamp but i just got more today and i wanted to post ratings on this new batch!

STILL ROLLING- pair of dice
Texture/Color: off white, flaky. sticks to the inside of the bag but its not too annoying to get out
Quantity: 7- bags are nice and consistently fat
Quality: 8- its back to its wonderful potent self!!

Comments: Theres a few different batches of this stamp and the last one i got was SHIT so be careful. The stamp, color of stamp, and bag are exactly the same so its hard to tell, but as on the original good batch, the tape is hard to rip.


----------



## Sin City Bags

missyKO said:


> i know there are a bunch of reviews on this stamp but i just got more today and i wanted to post ratings on this new batch!
> 
> STILL ROLLING- pair of dice
> Texture/Color: off white, flaky. sticks to the inside of the bag but its not too annoying to get out
> Quantity: 7- bags are nice and consistently fat
> Quality: 8- its back to its wonderful potent self!!
> 
> Comments: Theres a few different batches of this stamp and the last one i got was SHIT so be careful. The stamp, color of stamp, and bag are exactly the same so its hard to tell, but as on the original good batch, the tape is hard to rip.



PURELIFE ODed on this stamp lik a month ago.


----------



## JerZfirE

Glad to see that the STILL ROLLING is still going around. I had that shit for a few

weeks straight, and I was loving that shit. The bags were fat as shit too. I would

shoot two fat bags of those and I would be feeling pretty damn nice. Word up.


----------



## deaf eye

brick city

no picture
size avg 5
quality i would give it a 7 cuz im knocked onn my ass and im a rookie
i dont think i should be multi taaskig and cooking bacon w
while reporting o =n this jazz

ok i gottta go nod off bacxk in the kticehn before i burn down the house
tan and flakey

mmm i dont think i can eeat this bacon


----------



## es1684

all in ptown...lime green confidential... big bags... sticky tho but no big deal... number rating id give it a 6.5-7/ 10... and still getting the red daily news... shits still 8 or 9/10... the building i go to i just saw a bunch of different stamps like superman blue stamp with the superman symbol and secret lover in pink with hearts on both side the lettering... anyone knows wuts up with those 2 throw up a post on here... aite im outty on the nod... stay up and safe peoples


----------



## es1684

rodya... so you know the GOT TO HAVE IT bags were a batch of 3 different names.. it was those FEDEX and GUCCI... the gucci bags were the biggest the fed ex were a lil smaller and the GOT TO HAVE IT were the smallest count that why you said you thought they were skimped... they werent skipped just are smaller bags... but that D is mad nice and in patterson pretty much gone but your lucky u found em.. if they were the bluish purple rainbow color then thats whats up with them... if they were different then forget what i said... but they are def mad good.


----------



## whitechocolate32

bout to make my road trip to jersey tomorrow, i'll let you guys know what's up tomorrow night when i get back....i'm stoked!!!


----------



## alteknj

whitechocolate32 said:


> bout to make my road trip to jersey tomorrow, i'll let you guys know what's up tomorrow night when i get back....i'm stoked!!!



Good luck my man! %)


----------



## KingstonRoller

just picked up a bundle and half of new jack city and asshole...should be gettin tested tom or the next day so ill let you guys kno whats good wit those..


----------



## Tech User

j33t3rz said:


> Pittsburgh, red and blue stars all over bags, Quantity 7.5, Quality 7.5 - 8, nice fat bags neatly packaged, light tan color. Definitely official, get em while their hot



sorry i havent been around and posted anything new,

 ITs cause of these freakin stars!
100 percent quality and quantity
(however it seems like the last couple of bricks have been gettin dirtier)

when they first were around (3 weeks ago) there was nothing left on the cotton or nuttin, the newest ones have dirtied up the cotton pretty good.

Still good quality and they last a good long time before feeling even the slightest bit of sickness


what else has Pittsburgh had to offer in the last 2 weeks?
lets think - 

the 

Magic Citys - back again (same quality and quantity)  - blue writing still with star- Great!

Kick - the word kick in red writing - (these must have went through the tumble cycle in the dryer). . everyone out of say 200 i personally seen opened had a bit of dope in every fold, clear to the top. after opened and flicked there is more than 1/4 probably 1/3 and some almost 1/2 of the bottom fold filled - pretty much the same as the Magic Citys, maybe a tad weaker in quality, They do however have a harder KICK(or rush) than the Stars do!

Purple Rain - dirty, i seen them reviewed as an 8 above but there is so much better stuff around. . id give them a 4 or 5

Step Brothers - just the word StepBrothers in red writing! i have a feeling these are rather old, (cause dude just happened to find a couple extra buns at the last minute ) but they are fire! [similiar to all the movie bags] - good tan dope, but they dont mix up quite as dark as our usual, but still pack a punch


----------



## Tech User

JerZfirE said:


> Same thing with Newark. I havent really been gettin anything that great.
> 
> I got two shitty ass stamps in one day yesterday. I was pretty pissed.
> 
> Copped some FRANK LUCAS today in Newark. They werent THAT bad, but
> 
> I wouldnt cop them again. They werent much better in green a few weeks ago.





We had them Frank Lucas in Green too. They werent too bad, but seemed kinda dirty - foggier than the usual


----------



## Tech User

STAMP: Mashed Potatoes
GRAPHIC: none
COUNT: 10/10
QUALITY: 0/10
COLOR: white
NEATNESS/PACKING: 5/10

-WARNING!!!! This shit was baby powder. I don't know if there was any dope in there but if there was all I could smell and taste was baby powder. Thank god I only bought two bags. Typical piece of shit low rent dealer. Fucking faggots slingin shit like this need to get a bullet in their nuts.

these were in Pittsburgh too. I didnt see them, but know a few who did! glad i got some aquaintances who usually go and cop an hour or two before i do.


----------



## Tech User

tokin' said:


> oh yeah...i forgot to mention in my previous post - keep an eye out for the "Frank Lucas" bags that say his name in green...they're FIRE. mixes up dark, i cooked mine for a lil bit to get excess garbage out and went on my way.



maybe i should have tried that, cause the dope wasnt bad, it just seemed a lil dirty. . i didnt have many, just enough to hold me over one night


----------



## Khadijah

CMON PEOPLE, I have seen several posts referrin to this in this thread lately, and yall need to kno the truth,
*STOP COOKING YOUR POWDER DOPE!!!*

LOL, I keep postin this in here.
*
COOKING YOUR DOPE DONT CLEAN IT. IT MAKES IT DIRTIER. WHEN YOU COOK IT, THE CUTS GET ABSORBED. HEROIN IS WATER SOLUBLE. IT DISSOLVES IN WATER. ANYTHING LEFT OVER IS THE CUT. COOKING IT FORCES THIS CUT TO ABSORB INTO THE SOLUTION. YOU ARE MAKING YOUR SHOT DIRTIER WHEN YOU COOK IT.*


Damn yall, read ight? It aint hard to understand . its a common myth that cookin gets any garbage out. no it puts it IN. Do you want that shit in your veins? then DONT COOK IT.

this post is referrin to east coast powder, obviously but just clarifyin for ppl who dont kno.


----------



## `bLow?

lacey k said:


> CMON PEOPLE, I have seen several posts referrin to this in this thread lately, and yall need to kno the truth,
> *STOP COOKING YOUR POWDER DOPE!!!*
> 
> LOL, I keep postin this in here.
> *
> COOKING YOUR DOPE DONT CLEAN IT. IT MAKES IT DIRTIER. WHEN YOU COOK IT, THE CUTS GET ABSORBED. HEROIN IS WATER SOLUBLE. IT DISSOLVES IN WATER. ANYTHING LEFT OVER IS THE CUT. COOKING IT FORCES THIS CUT TO ABSORB INTO THE SOLUTION. YOU ARE MAKING YOUR SHOT DIRTIER WHEN YOU COOK IT.*
> 
> 
> Damn yall, read ight? It aint hard to understand . its a common myth that cookin gets any garbage out. no it puts it IN. Do you want that shit in your veins? then DONT COOK IT.
> 
> this post is referrin to east coast powder, obviously but just clarifyin for ppl who dont kno.



QFT..cmon people no reason to heat heroin is very soluble in water anything left over aint dope.


----------



## Khadijah

Real talk yo, i dont understand why people who seem to be so over educated on other shit come in here and dont know this. I might not have alot of book learning but i can sure as shit tell you not to heat your dope solution. Its simple.

Anyways, No dope today, man said he had the blue juiceman but suprise couldnt get it once i got there so i got red CASH again yesterday, nothin special but does the trick. today just booted a couple dilly's but Im waitin on some fire hopefully by the time i get my unemployment there wil be some in my hand.


----------



## whitechocolate32

star legend---green stamp white bag out of ptown
6.5 out of 10 overall
6 quality
7 quantity


----------



## `bLow?

Hmm that's weird I had star legend outta Trenton like 2wks ago white bag blue stamp and it was fucking garbage. 

So if u get offered the green take it I guess.


----------



## Bomboclat

ANNOUNCEMENT:

Please remember this is not a social thread
if you would like to make comments about the bags that is permitted, but please refrain from asking personal questions or making remarks that have nothing to do with the bag reports. 

Also, please do not ask if it's easy to find dope in certain places, its borderline sourcing. 

Everyone should take a minute to re-read the rules of this thread to ensure that no rules will be broken.

-Thizzer


----------



## whitechocolate32

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT:
> 
> Please remember this is not a social thread
> if you would like to make comments about the bags that is permitted, but please refrain from asking personal questions or making remarks that have nothing to do with the bag reports.
> 
> Also, please do not ask if it's easy to find dope in certain places, its borderline sourcing.
> 
> Everyone should take a minute to re-read the rules of this thread to ensure that no rules will be broken.
> 
> -Thizzer



roger that....


----------



## skinnyDog

new here-whats up?

                 from bklyn, nice tan flaky D, steady good counts/qual for last few years with short periods of garbage in between

                           COCA-COLA or HI-TECH (exact same thing)
                                QUALITY-7
                               QUANTITY-8
                yeah- been to nwk and ptown bunch of times (and when i am too lazy to make trip home) but its such a safe easy hook that i have known for probably at least 10 years if not more


----------



## missyKO

es1684 said:


> the red terminator stamps are not fire. nothing special. just so you know lacey k




anyone actually try these? es1684 can you give a rating?


----------



## cbecker525

hey havent posted in a lil bit... and i appreciate the comment about me not violating any rules last time lacey haha. i got some wall street's and they were pretty good, then recently got these ones called club dread, and they were weak as shit. just so anyone knows, if ur in the pitt area and you get club dread, they probably suck... its just written in red, nothin special. the dope looks and smells legit it just dont get the job done much at all...


----------



## missfeelgood

missyKO said:


> anyone actually try these? es1684 can you give a rating?



I personally don't like the Terminators. I told my dealer I didn't like them and he got rid of them. Some of my friends think they're okay but I prefer not to get them.

Been getting that new batch of *Still Rolling* and some *Star Trek*s. I'll post more about them tomorrow when I have more time.


----------



## Georgie25

copped 6 bag of black diamond again today, quality and count went up a bit from the last time. a good buy if you're in philly.

it's also my birthday today so I have 2 two bag shots (4 total bags left) one when i wake up today and one later in the day, so it should be a very "banging" birthday. hopefully i get some cash presents as well


----------



## Khadijah

IDK wat ppls problem with the terminators was they were totally fine. nothing special but definatly nothing to be mad about if you got em. they were better than just plain old average but not  by much, but def. not a ripoff or a waste. wats wrong with regular-ass, good old solid, normal quality dope. just cuz it aint fire dont mean its bullshit , its just some dependable regular shit. to use a analogy from a guy point of view, its like the girl next door that aint super hot and aint a freak in bed, but shes always there, shes averagely attractive and you can always depend on her to give you a nutt lol.



Anyways, I got some good news: There is a different batch of stingray, from different people. totally different looking stamp, different type of bag ( not the thin flimsy ones, but the regular waxy stiffer kind) and a red stamp, all caps letters, thin letters (it is the exact same type of lettering that was on the old wall street bags from this winter, that i posted a pic of in the last version of this dope stamps thread, check the archive if you want to see the pic) and it is GOOD! 

I did 3 and was actully suprised at how i caught a rush from it, a small one since that is not a rush-amount for me, more like a take the edge off the sickness amount, so i was happy about that. If you see em, definatey cop em just make sure you find out that it aint the shitty stingray stamp with the small, tiny ass letters and the car picture cuz that shit is straight GARBAGE and always will be, been bullshit dope since december an prolly before that.

--So, Red *STINGRAY*

--no graphic

--light slightly flakey but equally powdery texture

--Mixes up darker than you would expect for the color when it was dry.
Gives a nice little rush, my man booted 6 in his shot and seemed to be feelin great, noddin all over the place and he shared my half brick and up habit for a while a few months back so he aint no newjack neither, actually lately he does it more than me since he aint on probation.

--quality: I didnt do enough to truly be able to give a very accurate rating but i would say a 6.5

--quantity: also these bags were not skimp like alot of the ones goin around lately . But you might want to know that I used the safety cap of the needle, not the orange one but the clear plastic one that goes over the end of the plunger, to mix my sot up in cuz i aint had nothin else, so since it is such a tiny cap to be makin a shot up in they might of looked bigger to me since the powder wasnt gettin spread out all over the bottom of a bottle cap which tends to give u a better view of how fat the bags truly are. anyways tho i think id rate the quantity same as the quality, a 6.5

Like I said this is just kind o a temporary rating cuz i dont feel like i did enough to get the true rating but thats it for now kids go out there knowin that now if your man got stingray its only a 50 50 chance that your beat instead of 100% lol. just remember red good black bad...peace


----------



## XblindtruthX

Anyone come across Red stamps with a Crown and "President" written underneath.

Havent found anyones report on it.

Let me know if there good or not.


----------



## Manic_at_the_disco

It's nice to see Pittsburgh well represented on here. Here's a couple I've seen the last week.

Wonderful - blue writing, no stamp. I thought these were the best I've had in awhile. Standard sIze and definetly an 8+ in quality.

7 lbs - black writing, no stamp. A little smaller than average and qualty of 5. Not bad but not knock your socks off either.

Be safe everyone and quit cooking that shit!


----------



## PittsburghFire

*COD's*

I got these COD's today in a yellow bag.

COD in black. yellow bag. logo is  a fist full of money

anyone ever had these?  I had them when they were in a white bag with green lettering and logo.

just wondering if anyone knows anything

got em from Pittsburgh


----------



## `bLow?

Man Pittsburgh and Jersey are so well represented but I'm the only one holdin down Philly.


----------



## skinnyDog

P-TOWN           below average D, way too powdery and the dreaded vitamin smell, count wasnt nothing to rave about either, white bag, blue-purple capital letters---LUCKY 7
                           QUALITY-4                   
                        QUANTITY-5
   my own fault for being too lazy/cheap to make the run all the way to BK to my usual hook


----------



## Takeme2theclub

Myspace
green letters no graphic
quantity- 4/10
quality-8/10 REAL GOOD

other comments- REAL BROWN when mixed up, strong as hell. two bags had me feelin real nice. The bags wern't very neat, and some of them actually stuck together, and the powder was all over them not just on the bottom. 

Grab them if you get a chance. They are a bit skimpy but there bangin


----------



## quesera

Takeme2theclub said:


> Stamp name: x men
> Stamp Color:multi color
> Stamp Graphic (if any):x man
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: light color
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: neat
> Quantity of Product:5/10
> Quality of Product:7/10
> Other comments: little above average



X-Men is pretty dope. I copped that and the double monkey at the same time.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Tech User said:


> STAMP: Mashed Potatoes
> GRAPHIC: none
> COUNT: 10/10
> QUALITY: 0/10
> COLOR: white
> NEATNESS/PACKING: 5/10
> 
> -WARNING!!!! This shit was baby powder. I don't know if there was any dope in there but if there was all I could smell and taste was baby powder. Thank god I only bought two bags. Typical piece of shit low rent dealer. Fucking faggots slingin shit like this need to get a bullet in their nuts.
> 
> these were in Pittsburgh too. I didnt see them, but know a few who did! glad i got some aquaintances who usually go and cop an hour or two before i do.



Dude, i got them as baby powder out here in jersey. fucking crazy lol


----------



## Sin City Bags

STAMP: NO WAY OUT
GRAPHIC: <-NO WAY OUT->
COUNT: 8/10
QUALITY: 7/10
COLOR: typical east coast sandy tan
NEATNESS/PACKING: 7/10
OVERALL SCORE: 7.5/10

COMMENTS: Nice peaceful high. Not too sleepy but definitely chills ya out after that initial diesel boost. Burns when snorted with a nasty drip. Darkens up when mixed with water. If someone said this was the only stamp you could ever have again, I'd be fine with that. Of course there's better out there, but this is definitely some Jersey fresh fire Diesel.


----------



## -Guido-

STAMP: Vien
GRAPHIC: Arm with needle.
COUNT: 4/10
QUALITY: 6/10
COLOR: Typcical heroin color.
NEATNESS/PACKING: 8/10
OVERALL SCORE: 5/10

Average at best dope.  Takes two for me to be where I want.

STAMP: Poison
GRAPHIC: Skull and crossbones.
COUNT: 8/10
QUALITY: 7/10
COLOR: Typical heroin color.
NEATNESS/PACKING: 10/10
OVERALL SCORE: 8/10

Really good stuff.  One had me nodding.


----------



## sinnomngrl

Stamp: *kick ass*
graphic: *2 figures,one high kicking the other one,looks like itll be a kidney shot when it lands*
count: 7
quality: 6.5
color/consistency :*grey color,some more flakey than others*
neatness/packing:*4 fold bags with strong ass tape on there*

comments:* from newark :i was excited when my guy told me he had these great bags..werent so great,i mean they aight but nothin special.*

*A QUICK QUESTION FOR MY NEWARK PEEPS WHO WERE GETTN THEM RED HOMICIDES,R U STILL DOING SO AND ARE THEY STILL GOOD?*


----------



## Cloud N9nE

Just got some Green Knockouts but from a different source than usual and they were garbage, Knockout was light green stay away!


----------



## missyKO

DEAD ZONE
no graphic
Texture/Color: off white powdery dope
Quantity: 6-7 these bags are pretty full- a little more than half in most
Quality: 5- average- you know the story, not the worst not the best...


----------



## missyKO

sinnomngrl said:


> *A QUICK QUESTION FOR MY NEWARK PEEPS WHO WERE GETTN THEM RED HOMICIDES,R U STILL DOING SO AND ARE THEY STILL GOOD?*



i had them just the one time and they were decent. i never had the old 7up stamps so i'm not sure how they compare but theses were just average jersey d


----------



## Porkyprimecut

Back in NJ and just picked up these in Camden. Tried copping in Philly, but the cops were everywhere!

Paper Trail:

Quality: 6.0
Quantity: 5.0

------------------------
H41 Boy (handwritten in pen)

Quality: 7.0
Quantity: 6.0


----------



## alteknj

Out of Newark

DEAD END

They were ok, average NJ dope. 6/10
I am getting spoiled now with the amazing quality shit I have been getting with a few friends with an amazing hook.


----------



## skinnyDog

super dark brown sticky, clumpy D- i was super sketched out by the brown which u could easily see thru bag- only way to get it out was to split bag and scrape it-suprisingly good:   PHANTOM
                                                   quality-6
                                                 quantity-5


----------



## compoundjunkie

the stamp: "CRIME PAYS" blew for me. picked this up a couple weeks ago and didn't get shit but, i think i have an abnormal length of time i need between subs and using. i waited over a week and nothing. my sub dose is high. 32mg or more for a while, so i need a bit longer before i can.

location: NY


----------



## Takeme2theclub

quesera said:


> X-Men is pretty dope. I copped that and the double monkey at the same time.



Hell yeah i got double monkey too it was good, my boy told me hes got asshole, and its fire. im yet to go pick up cuz i still got my myspace bags which are really good. 

Ill try em. i havent copped any fire in like a month.


----------



## quesera

Takeme2theclub said:


> Hell yeah i got double monkey too it was good, my boy told me hes got asshole, and its fire. im yet to go pick up cuz i still got my myspace bags which are really good.
> 
> Ill try em. i havent copped any fire in like a month.




Dude I just picked up asshole tonight. Its nice but its skimp, not too bad just a little light. At least the batch I got was skimp. The guy I get it is usually upfront with me about quality and quantity, told me the same shit "ASSHOLE" was fat last batch. This batch must be the same shit just a little light. 

Fuck it I was supposed to get clean tonight but no subs = no way I am going to kick. 

For some reason, the Newark area likes to tape up there bags. Im not from up there I live in south jersey. Every other place its just the wax paper maybe a bunch in a plastic bag but thats how I know the dude isn't going through all the trouble of skimping every bag he gets and selling it to me. The bags are all taped up, he would of had to take all the tape off and skimp it, then tape it again. Who'd go through all that!


----------



## Sin City Bags

skinnyDog said:


> super dark brown sticky, clumpy D- i was super sketched out by the brown which u could easily see thru bag- only way to get it out was to split bag and scrape it-suprisingly good:   PHANTOM
> quality-6
> quantity-5



The condition of that dope was nothing out of the ordinary. The bags had proably gotten wet and then dried. That'll turn the dope into that clumpy dark brown color and texture. I dropped a bundle in the sink once. It got soaked. When it dried out the dope was exactly the way you said yours was. And I definitely had to scrape to get it out.


----------



## pmmcl

Morgantown, WV

We usually have our shit come from Pittsburgh, but I've seen NJ and Philly bags make their way over here too.

Stamp name:* NY TIMES*
Stamp Graphic (if any): Small red newspaper graphic
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: mostly white with tan specs
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:7/10

Quantity of Product: 7/10 - Good amount and very consistent.

Quality of Product: 8/10 - Some of the best I've ever hadm espcially with such a good quantity.

Stamp name:*STREET BULLY*
Stamp Graphic (if any): Just Text
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: white mostly
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:5/10

Quantity of Product: 4/10 - Quantity ranged from 3/10 to 8/10, but most were a little below average

Quality of Product: 7/10 - If the bags were a little more hefty, this would be some pretty good dope. Just slightly below the NY Times in potency.

Some other good ones that have been around: Double Sealed Cadillac, Black President (we were late getting those), blue wonderfuls were all decent.

Shittiest Dope ever - No Smoking. Evil angels were below average recently too.


----------



## JerZfirE

quesera said:


> The bags are all taped up, he would of had to take all the tape off and skimp it, then tape it again. Who'd go through all that!



You would be surprised what some jokers do man.

Ive had bags that were fuckin EMPTIED, then re-taped.



Copped these from one of my Newark dudes today.

I swear Ive seen these posted, but I UTFSE, and nothin..

STAMP: STRONG DIESEL

GRAPHIC: Farm Tractor

COUNT: 3-6/10

QUALITY: 7/10

COL/TEX: Pretty light with a good

amount of flakes. Mixes brown though.

COMMENTS: This dope is pretty good compared

to what has been around lately. The only thing 

that sucks is, my dude is uppin the price on this

stamp because its better than the shit hes been

gettin lately, which is some bullshit. Im gonna go

through his brother tomorrow and see if he went up.


----------



## KingstonRoller

Asshole in red no graphic
Quality: 8.0/10
Quantity: 3-4/10


new jack city black stamp with skyline graphic
Quality: 5.0/10
Quantity: 5.0/10
i didnt think these were as good as other people claim they be

these were both from paterson..


----------



## BlueMagic1992

`bLow? said:


> Man Pittsburgh and Jersey are so well represented but I'm the only one holdin down Philly.



im holdin down philly with u, howbout dem Black Horse in north?

Black Horse
blue bag black lettering, 
graphic=Black Horse
quanity-6
quality-9 outa 10 its FIRE

theese things put me on my ass man even snorting them fucks u up


----------



## mannequin

COMBOLA in brooklyn
quality 9/10
quantity 7/10
in wax paper then plastic bags sealed

shit is real dark with darker specs in it.. smells like chocolatey
1 bag does you in.. my dealer said dudes diein off it.. of course junkies love that, blah

i would comment on detroit dope but its all in lottery papers and i cant talk about locations.. anywhere from crappy to amazing


----------



## beyondlost

JerZfirE said:


> Copped these from one of my Newark dudes today.
> 
> I swear Ive seen these posted, but I UTFSE, and nothin..
> 
> STAMP: STRONG DIESEL
> 
> GRAPHIC: Farm Tractor
> 
> COUNT: 3-6/10
> 
> QUALITY: 7/10
> 
> COL/TEX: Pretty light with a good
> 
> amount of flakes. Mixes brown though.
> 
> COMMENTS: This dope is pretty good compared
> 
> to what has been around lately. The only thing
> 
> that sucks is, my dude is uppin the price on this
> 
> stamp because its better than the shit hes been
> 
> gettin lately, which is some bullshit. Im gonna go
> 
> through his brother tomorrow and see if he went up.



I scored two bundles of this today and i have to agree...good shit.  I got quite a few real skimpy bags but overall they were pretty average sized.  Hope this goes around for awhile, we could use some of the good shit on the regular here in the Amboys.

be easy
BeyondLOST


----------



## crackfordays

I'm down in North Carolina but in a fairly large city and there seems to be a pretty big scene around here. I have been getting some of the stamps listed down here.

The red stamp Still Rollin was about as good as I have seen. I'm a casual sniffer with a tolerance from pills but one had me nodded. I really don't have anything to compare with what you jersey folks but I would give this around a 9/10 in quality and VERY fat.

Also, there has been TAKEOVER with a blue stamp and a hand holding a globe which has fluctuated in quality from 8.5ish down to 6.5 or so and is back on the rise. Always fat and easy to get from 7 A.M. to 5 P.M. been around for a few months.

Confidential is one I think may be bagged locally as it looks like amateur hour but the its a solid 7/10 however usually small.

Everything we get here is the white/light brown flaky to powdery vitamin smelling stuff it sounds like you all get. I am fairly sure this stuff comes from NY or perhaps NJ after reading this thread. There are street spots and delivery dealers; as with most of you the delivery is almost always where the quality is at. I would love to know how much the mark up is 3-4 states away from the source but oh well.


----------



## flacky

mannequin said:


> COMBOLA in brooklyn
> quality 9/10
> quantity 7/10
> in wax paper then plastic bags sealed
> 
> shit is real dark with darker specs in it.. smells like chocolatey
> 1 bag does you in.. my dealer said dudes diein off it.. of course junkies love that, blah
> 
> i would comment on detroit dope but its all in lottery papers and i cant talk about locations.. anywhere from crappy to amazing



Delivery or street?


----------



## -Guido-

quesera said:


> The bags are all taped up, he would of had to take all the tape off and skimp it, then tape it again. Who'd go through all that!



Some faggot did that to me once.  Came back to the car with a bundle after it took him a fucking hour to cop it and I looked at the bags and they were skimp as fuck.  Motherfucker had the never to not even re tape them, said they came open. I was really dope sick so I said whatever, did 3 in a shot to equal the amount of a bag and then went into a rage and started beating him because I knew what he did.  I ended up emptying his pockets, he had a little baggy with all the dope he took from me, I took that, took the 3 bundles he copped and then took the $55.73 he had on him and left him in Newburgh.  

Today I just had Gucci.


STAMP: Gucci
GRAPHIC: Gucci Logo
COUNT: 9/10
QUALITY: 9/10
COLOR: Typical heroin color.
NEATNESS/PACKING: 10/10
OVERALL SCORE: 9/10

Did two in one shot, my typical dose.  Really nice stuff, much better than the shit that has been going around for a while.  I think it is cut with coke because it numbed my tongue when I licked the bag and gave a rush that felt like a speedball.  I'm not complaining though.


----------



## Takeme2theclub

My dude was right about these

ASSHOLE in red letters
quantity-6.5/10
Quality-9.0-10

Finally copped some fire. 

other comments- my bags were not that light, like others who also posted this stamp, they were very brown in color. They are bangin as hell. far better than the myspace which i also rated really good. 

Lets put it this way, two bags had me feeling amazing, and usually i can hardly feel two bags.


----------



## whitechocolate32

pmmcl said:


> Morgantown, WV
> 
> We usually have our shit come from Pittsburgh, but I've seen NJ and Philly bags make their way over here too.
> 
> Stamp name:* NY TIMES*
> Stamp Graphic (if any): Small red newspaper graphic
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: mostly white with tan specs
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:7/10
> 
> Quantity of Product: 7/10 - Good amount and very consistent.
> 
> Quality of Product: 8/10 - Some of the best I've ever hadm espcially with such a good quantity.
> 
> Stamp name:*STREET BULLY*
> Stamp Graphic (if any): Just Text
> Color and Consistency/texture of Product: white mostly
> Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:5/10
> 
> Quantity of Product: 4/10 - Quantity ranged from 3/10 to 8/10, but most were a little below average
> 
> Quality of Product: 7/10 - If the bags were a little more hefty, this would be some pretty good dope. Just slightly below the NY Times in potency.
> 
> Some other good ones that have been around: Double Sealed Cadillac, Black President (we were late getting those), blue wonderfuls were all decent.
> 
> Shittiest Dope ever - No Smoking. Evil angels were below average recently too.



i've had those double sealed cadillacs back when i lived in pittsburgh..they were around for a LONG time. that dope was REALLY good!!! their only downfall is how small they are. it is some strong shit in there though!!!


----------



## Takeme2theclub

KingstonRoller said:


> Asshole in red no graphic
> Quality: 8.0/10
> Quantity: 3-4/10
> 
> 
> new jack city black stamp with skyline graphic
> Quality: 5.0/10
> Quantity: 5.0/10
> i didnt think these were as good as other people claim they be
> 
> these were both from paterson..




I was the only person in the thread who rated the New Jack city, as pretty good, although they are the same stamp, there's no way we have the same dealer, and many times when drugs are passed around through dealers, shit gets messed around with, cut, pinched, stepped on, etc. Cuz my asshole bags were DEF not as skimp as you rated them.


----------



## es1684

S550 outa P-town
they are ok nothing special but def not bad.id give it like a 7/10 for potency
nice sized bags like 8/10 for size.


also i got "devils candy" again. only thing is these werent the same as the original ones that were fire. these are bootleg and instead of the flame graphic on it there is like 4 small squares to make a big square on top the letters... shit isnt even close to how good the originals were.

also theres red president bags with the white house ontop the letters... shits beat  stay away.

I NEED A CIG!!! BADDD!!!


----------



## cbecker525

yo im going to respond to a post about a page back from manic... said something about them "wonderful" bags, i just had them the other day too, and i agree they are pretty ballin. i did two of them and i was nodding hard. i dont have that high of a tolerance since i am a spotty user, just time to time shit, not like a  bundle a day or nothin. but those bags were good, snortin them and i was havin a tough time focusing at work lol. and it does seem that pitt and nj are well repped, we just must be the biggest junkie ares in the east ha... anyone else around pburgh had the wonderful bags? and to go back to a previus post, two other ones that i had recntly that were good were 

"menu" and "talk motivation"

both written in red, menu bags were a dif bag, like not the usual stamp size but slightly bigger, same amount of shit though... both were in the area of 6.5-7 out of 10 so not bad...


----------



## Sin City Bags

NOT GONNA PUT UP A FULL REVIEW CAUSE THEY'VE BEEN REVIEWED MAD TIMES.

Got them TRUE RELIGION bags with the fat guy playin guitar graphic.
overal - 7/10


----------



## Jesse Drake II

First time ever alert!

BASEBALL

From what my buddy told me the count is "good"
My normal tolerance to get a good nod would be 120MG's of Oxycontin

I did 2 bags just now, and I'm feeling that warm rush kick in as I type this. WOW!

I been so tempted to try it for years, and so happy I did.


----------



## Takeme2theclub

Any one ever get Stingray?

tell me how they are my boy says hes got them and there a 9/10

going to pick up tomorrow
can someone tell me if there worth it?

cuz i was just going to go to someone else and get my asshole bags again


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: city bomb
graphic: a little circle shapped bomb with a wick in red ink. Looks  like a cherry
count: 8/10
quality: 8/10
color: Normal tanish sand color
neatness/packing: 10/10 looked factory made
overall score: 8/10

-i know i have my skeptics but i keep scoring fire. It's all about having a solid connect. Hopefully he lasts. Been going to him a good 2 months now.


----------



## JerZfirE

^^ Be easy with it dude. It gets outta control REAAAAAALLLL quick.

Copped these today from my homebody in Brick City:

STAMP: TRUE BLOOD

GRAPHIC: N/A

COUNT: 5-7/10

QUALITY: 7/10


----------



## Sin City Bags

JerZfirE said:


> ^^ Be easy with it dude. It gets outta control REAAAAAALLLL quick.
> 
> Copped these today from my homebody in Brick City:
> 
> STAMP: TRUE BLOOD
> 
> GRAPHIC: N/A
> 
> COUNT: 5-7/10
> 
> QUALITY: 7/10



what ya talkin about rotha? what gets ioutta contro real quick?


----------



## XblindtruthX

Sin City Bags said:


> what ya talkin about rotha? what gets ioutta contro real quick?



I would think those City Bomb bags.
Those are FIRE!

i wish my man still had that.

Just had The Trouble Paradise again the other night.
Quantity 8/10
Quality 7/10

and 
S550.
Quantity 7/10
Quality 7/10


Wrong Turn
and Hook Up is on the plate.

let you know how it is in alittle bit.


----------



## evilthree

Kangol

Graphic of a kangaroo

Quantity 4-5/10
Quality 8/10

HI Power

Quantity 8/10
Quality 5/10

27

Quantity 7/10
Quality 8/10

I feel like stamps around here(north Philly) vary from batch to batch.  I have had good and shit batches of the same stamps on different trips to the same exact corner.  I've also seen corners change stamps.  My kangol corner just got a batch of ecko in

I love collecting stamps...


----------



## KingstonRoller

Takeme2theclub said:


> I was the only person in the thread who rated the New Jack city, as pretty good, although they are the same stamp, there's no way we have the same dealer, and many times when drugs are passed around through dealers, shit gets messed around with, cut, pinched, stepped on, etc. Cuz my asshole bags were DEF not as skimp as you rated them.



yea i mean its whatever only got a few asshole bags..and new jack city is just your average dope..my boys agreed wit me so its not just my judgement. however i didnt go to my usual guy that could be the reason even tho it still from a major coppin city. also i guess im bein harsh on the ratings not tryna throw up high numbers all the time like i see some people do but they could be coppin fire daily


just picked up 2 buns of smoking gun and 730 virus so after i get drug tested ina few days ill review those and they are from my usual man..


----------



## elbroski

"Black Bitch" - black text wit no graphic

QUALITY- 7/10, real decent for bein a random dude
QUANTITY- although they got me nodded off 3, they were real skimp, win some lose some
NEATNESS- everything was taped up good and it took 2 seconds to get it all out

From pittsburgh


----------



## Takeme2theclub

I think that you all need to understand that just because were on here rating stamps, if you get the same stamp, it is usually not going to be the same thing someone else got. 

Were all here to give eachother a general idea of whats hot and whats not?

you all get what im saying?


----------



## Khadijah

Them green guccis is fire. The bags are fat as hell and last night I did 6 (it was almost 6, it was over 5 and a half but i was splittin a bag w.my man) and I was feeling great I said DAMN I feel good and I asked him for a cigarette and the next thing I seen was like 6 cops and EMTs standing over me askin me wats goin on and they put me on a stretcher and took me in the hospital and shit. I usually do that much dope in a shot with no problem and I got a feeling its cuz i hadent ate something that day I was VERY sick when I booted them and i had nothin in my stomach so i was feelin very weak and then I guess doin that shot of some fire just put me over the edge. I dont really kno wat happened but my man said that I was out for a good 10 minutes at least and my skin was cold and blue and sweaty and my eyes was rolled back in my head and I was droling and shit, so I feelin pretty weird this morning.

He hid the dope and the sets and shit but the worst part is i wanted to go back and get my emptys and shit cuz my high got ruined by goin in the ambulance and all that. I feel stupid for that cuz I know I just excaped with my life and coulda died last night and Im fuckin worryin abou going to get my emptys so i can get high agian.  

Anyways, All I can say is that if you usually do a good amount of dope and you come across these just make sure your in a good mental state before you do it, and you got someone wtih you. I dont get it how i can OD from only 6 bags, it dont seem right for me and yea the dope was fire but not THAT fire, I think that becuz I had been sick for so long, over 24 hours before i did the shot, that i was so weak from the withdrawl (i couldnt barely walk i was feelin so sick) So i guess when that bangin-ass dope rush hit me, it was like a fuckin freight train smackin me down. So Just be careful if you get these they are real nice tho and anybody would be happy to get these bags.

green gucci with the logo above the word, light powder, cooks up SUPER dark, you can smell it thru the bag, def. some good quality p town fire.


----------



## Georgie25

evilthree said:


> I feel like stamps around here(north Philly) vary from batch to batch.  I have had good and shit batches of the same stamps on different trips to the same exact corner.  I've also seen corners change stamps.  My kangol corner just got a batch of ecko in
> 
> I love collecting stamps...



Get some god father man, shits always on point.


----------



## Sin City Bags

lacey k said:


> Them green guccis is fire. The bags are fat as hell and last night I did 6 (it was almost 6, it was over 5 and a half but i was splittin a bag w.my man) and I was feeling great I said DAMN I feel good and I asked him for a cigarette and the next thing I seen was like 6 cops and EMTs standing over me askin me wats goin on and they put me on a stretcher and took me in the hospital and shit. I usually do that much dope in a shot with no problem and I got a feeling its cuz i hadent ate something that day I was VERY sick when I booted them and i had nothin in my stomach so i was feelin very weak and then I guess doin that shot of some fire just put me over the edge. I dont really kno wat happened but my man said that I was out for a good 10 minutes at least and my skin was cold and blue and sweaty and my eyes was rolled back in my head and I was droling and shit, so I feelin pretty weird this morning.
> 
> He hid the dope and the sets and shit but the worst part is i wanted to go back and get my emptys and shit cuz my high got ruined by goin in the ambulance and all that. I feel stupid for that cuz I know I just excaped with my life and coulda died last night and Im fuckin worryin abou going to get my emptys so i can get high agian.
> 
> Anyways, All I can say is that if you usually do a good amount of dope and you come across these just make sure your in a good mental state before you do it, and you got someone wtih you. I dont get it how i can OD from only 6 bags, it dont seem right for me and yea the dope was fire but not THAT fire, I think that becuz I had been sick for so long, over 24 hours before i did the shot, that i was so weak from the withdrawl (i couldnt barely walk i was feelin so sick) So i guess when that bangin-ass dope rush hit me, it was like a fuckin freight train smackin me down. So Just be careful if you get these they are real nice tho and anybody would be happy to get these bags.
> 
> green gucci with the logo above the word, light powder, cooks up SUPER dark, you can smell it thru the bag, def. some good quality p town fire.




think a out this though lace...if you get bags that are 30% dope and you do 6 at a time you're good. Then you get really good bags that are 90% pure but don't know it and do a 6 bag shot, that's like doing an 18 bag shot of your regular strength dope. The numbers pile up quick guys. Be careful everyone. I'm glad you're alright Lace. Thank god your man was there. No hig is worth payin for with yopur life. Be safe and test out your dope guys!!


----------



## Sin City Bags

Takeme2theclub said:


> I think that you all need to understand that just because were on here rating stamps, if you get the same stamp, it is usually not going to be the same thing someone else got.
> 
> Were all here to give eachother a general idea of whats hot and whats not?
> 
> you all get what im saying?



Dude, there are so many people on here that don't get that very simple logical thought you just typed out. Anyone can open these bags and put something else in them. I've been ripped on so many times for gving stamps high ratings. Some smart ass will post something like, "oh you must be a beginner cause i had those and i had to do ten to feel anything." I always say just cause we got the same stamp doesn't guarante we got the same dope.


----------



## Atlantis

I'm having some tough times in Upstate/Central NY. Word is that things got hot in NYC, from where everything comes, and all the good stuff went into hiding. We got a ton of crap here last week. "*AIN'T I*" bags, black type, small quantity, not bunk, maybe a 4/10, but better if avoided. "*I AM LEGEND*" were seen again, but even worse than last time. "*King of New York*" are a common stamp, and are pretty good for what we get here. A lot of people up here claim insufflation as their RoA, so take that into account...

We did have some "*Scorpion*" bags about 2 weeks ago. No text, red scorpion inside a red circle. The 2nd batch of these were among the best I've seen here, probably a 7/10 quality. Unfortunately, those are long gone. Back to the Kings, if lucky.


----------



## Khadijah

Takeme2theclub said:


> Any one ever get Stingray?
> 
> tell me how they are my boy says hes got them and there a 9/10
> 
> going to pick up tomorrow
> can someone tell me if there worth it?
> 
> cuz i was just going to go to someone else and get my asshole bags again



Yea there is 2 batches one is total shit and the other ones pretty good, decent. the red one with no graphic is good, the bad one is green or black stamp, with a little car, and the word stingray is in tiny-ass little letters that u can barely read, the entire stamp is like a half inch wide and high, its mad weird. make sure it aint the beat ones. the good one is STINGRAY in all caps red text the other one is green or black, it changes.


----------



## elevator

Pittsubugh

Green bags called "paradise"...decent dope but bags were skimp.  "life saver" bags were ok, dope looks like coffee creamer and it gives you an intense rush like dilaudid or morphine then the high wears off quick, probably cut with fetanyl?  "Forever 21" green bags pretty decent. 

_sorry yo, u got to post that shit in the right spot...this thread is 4 stamps only, not general dope discussion, we are strict w/wats allowed in order to keep the thread on track and not confusing for ppl , cuz if we allow other kind of shit then its gonna be all offtopic and shit so why dont you check out the legal discussion and post ur question there homie

peace
lacey_


----------



## JerZfirE

Copped them IRON MAN bags again from my Newark dude.

They are pretty nice. Cop them if you come across them.

Its been a few weeks since I had them, so I wasnt sure if

they would be the same shit, but they were. No complaints.


----------



## cbecker525

i just copped some repeat bags, and they are just as good as the first time i had em..

wall street
red bill with wall street written over it
pretty small size 5/10
good for whats there 7/10
packing, neat, 8/10

good value overall. these are from pittsburgh

and i know someone who died not that long from od'ing on fent laced dope, so im glad u were able to come out of things ok lacey... thats some crazy shit...


----------



## BlueMagic1992

just got a bundle of some fire shit in NJ called Child Support
white bag/ red lettering/ name=Child support
quality/=8/10
quanity/=10, Huge half way up the bottem part of the bag when flicked

pure white, very soft.. shot 2 and a half and am MURKED

AC NJ


----------



## Khadijah

I wouldnt call halfway up the bottom fold to be huge, but maybe u ment something different and i am misunderstanding u, maybe u meant the bag was half full not halfway up the bottom idk


----------



## sinnomngrl

Stamp name:*PARADISE*


Stamp Graphic *Appears to be a palm tree*

Color and Consistency/texture of Product:*nice and white*

Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:*Stamps a bit smudgy*

Quantity of Product:* Between a 3 and 4,pretty light in fact*

Quality of Product:*6.8*

Other comments:*Apparently the sequel to the previous brainkiller*


----------



## Tech User

kinda in  hurry but got to throw these up here real quick for you peeps in:


PITTSBURGH

Ruff Ryders - white with red type (no pic) -  
i would rate these a (0.05)/10 -barely kept me off sick doing about 30

(bricks come in a (im not sure of the languag) but i think French magazine


Stars - (white bag with stars all over)
quality has shot to hell (dirty as hell) better than nuttin...
5 out of ten

(bricks are wrapped in orange construction paper)


----------



## flacky

Stamp: *TARGET*
Graphic: None, just bold, blue text as above
Count: I'd say about a bit more than usual
Quality: Snorting half a bag with no tolerance was very, very nice
Color: Tan
Neatness: Pretty neat. Tape, no plastic seal. Stamp was fully legible on all but one bag

This shit was so great. The other shit I had I was snorting one or two bags (two different stamps) to get where I got with half a bag of this stuff. I was so grateful for the hookup!


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

Copped the 7:30 Virus bags that I havent seen in years today, It was just as bomb fire as it was a couple years back. copped in brick city if you get a chance cop em there fire.


----------



## skinnyDog

MAMBO KINGS--bkln
                quality-7.5
             quantity-9
                    super fat bags of nice off white powder-not from my usual hook-ridiculously good counts-and i thought they threw me off on quality-but i had only a half left for a wake up and it seems like it got me thru the day as good as 2 bags of COCA-COLA normally would

        sin-they were def not wet-unfortunately i've gotten wet ish before, there were no blood stains on the bag, just some weird chunky ish-shoulda been stamped PLAY DOUGH- lol


----------



## Sin City Bags

AlreadyOnTheNod said:


> Copped the 7:30 Virus bags that I havent seen in years today, It was just as bomb fire as it was a couple years back. copped in brick city if you get a chance cop em there fire.



Had those two or three weeks ago. They were definitely a solid 7 or 8 out of 10. the bags I copped said 730 virus in light green ink.


----------



## Sin City Bags

skinnyDog said:


> MAMBO KINGS--bkln
> quality-7.5
> quantity-9
> super fat bags of nice off white powder-not from my usual hook-ridiculously good counts-and i thought they threw me off on quality-but i had only a half left for a wake up and it seems like it got me thru the day as good as 2 bags of COCA-COLA normally would
> 
> sin-they were def not wet-unfortunately i've gotten wet ish before, there were no blood stains on the bag, just some weird chunky ish-shoulda been stamped PLAY DOUGH- lol



I've had the shit that you're talking aout i think. It's like as brown as cocoa powder and it comes out of the bag in one big flake all stuck together. Then it breaks up into little chunks but never into a nice powder? There's a connect in Brunswick that has that dope. The bags are stamped with a light bulb. That dope is different and a bitch to snort but every time I've scored it I've always been happy with the strength.


----------



## Atlantis

*Stamp name:* *Juicy*

*Graphic:* No graphic, faded teal/blue text

*Color and Consistency/texture of Product:* slightly off-white, pretty cakey/flaky straight out of bag

*Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:* Average in all ways, 5/10

*Quantity of Product:* About average size bags, 5/10

*Quality of Product:* 5.5/10

*Other comments:* Overall, this stuff isn't bad, but it's also not fire, pretty average stuff, nothing to write home about. I suppose it's pretty good for what Upstate gets. For those of you in the Jersey area, you'd probably consider this a bit weak, but we have to deal with what we get. IMO, these are just a little step down from the "King of New York" bags we usually see up here.


----------



## Takeme2theclub

Star Trek
no logo just red text
color- dark tannish
quantity-7/10  above average
quality-8.5/10 REALLY good.

comments:
I was very pleased with these bags, there def in my top ten best bags. They've got pretty decent size, and are real damned good. cop some if you can.

Ive noticed most of my good stamps lately are red.


----------



## JerZfirE

^^ I heard them Star Trek bags were bangin as fuck. Hope my dude cops them shits.


STAMP: ULTIMATE NOD

COUNT: 6-7/10

QUALITY: 7/10

I didnt know what to expect from these. I got up to Newark and then my dude told me that

they were waiting to pick their shit up.  He said he could get me shit from his boy, but he didnt

know how good it was. I said Ill take whatever because Ive already been sittin here for 20 mins.

The shit is in those wide, flimsy bags, so I thought I was FUCKED, but they are pretty good.


----------



## Porkyprimecut

Miracle

white w/Red Stamp

Quality: 6.5-7.0

Quantity- 7.0

--------------
another couple of unmarked bags:

Quality: 5.5- 6.0

Quantity: 4.5-5.0

cut pretty bad ,but was better than I thought it would be. Dark

Camden


----------



## evilthree

Georgie25 said:


> Get some god father man, shits always on point.



I have been trying to find godfather to no avail


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: Executioner
Graphic: A big muscular guy with and ax
Count: 5/10
Quality: 10/10
Neatness: 5/10
Color: sandy tan
Overall: Ok, everyone is looking at this going what!!! 10/10. Well, listen I was close to going to the hospital. I could barely stay awake. And I'm not talking aout staying awake while chillin on the couch, I'm talking staying awake while doing physical shit at my job. I was still nodding 6 hours later, but that was only when I was sitting down. This shit hit me like a ton of bricks and I sniff. It was 5 bags that did it. I was thinking of doing 7, thank God I didn't.


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

ON THE SUBJECT OF "FLIMSY BAGS":

My usual dude has recently been carrying "flimsy bags," and at first we were really skeptical, as we are with virtually any change of routine.  But the product has actually been really good lately.

Have you noticed any correlation between "flimsy bags" and quality?  A buddy mentioned that for his usual scene, flimsy bags are basically code for "this shit sucks."


----------



## Sin City Bags

NJ2NYC2NJ said:


> ON THE SUBJECT OF "FLIMSY BAGS":
> 
> My usual dude has recently been carrying "flimsy bags," and at first we were really skeptical, as we are with virtually any change of routine.  But the product has actually been really good lately.
> 
> Have you noticed any correlation between "flimsy bags" and quality?  A buddy mentioned that for his usual scene, flimsy bags are basically code for "this shit sucks."



I've gotten some nice product in the "flimsy bags." And I've gotten some absolute garbage in the "regular bags."


----------



## Khadijah

NJ2NYC2NJ said:


> ON THE SUBJECT OF "FLIMSY BAGS":
> 
> My usual dude has recently been carrying "flimsy bags," and at first we were really skeptical, as we are with virtually any change of routine.  But the product has actually been really good lately.
> 
> Have you noticed any correlation between "flimsy bags" and quality?  A buddy mentioned that for his usual scene, flimsy bags are basically code for "this shit sucks."



Me and your buddy both agree on that. We came up with the theory together actually lol if its who i think it is. On the streets of Ptown, its definately the usual rule. only exception is the occasional "OK" bag youll get in the flimsy stamp. without fail , the flimsy ones are usually a immediate sign that you got beat and your gonna need the whole bundle in 1 shot just to feel anything.


----------



## JerZfirE

Yeah the flimsy bags usually do suck. Thats why I thought I was gonna be disappointed

last night, but the shit was good. Ive only gott7en good dope twice in those bags. 

ULTIMATE NOD, and APPLE.


----------



## `bLow?

Philadelphia PA

My connect still carryin either Timberland, Strike, or (currently) The Best. Strike is just a little above average but The Best and Timberland are some fuckin fire.


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

AlreadyOnTheNod said:


> Copped the 7:30 Virus bags that I havent seen in years today, It was just as bomb fire as it was a couple years back. copped in brick city if you get a chance cop em there fire.




I love my guy he all about dealing out of the hood now. Like yesterday we drove 15 minutes and it was just a perfect spot. My new guy got his shit on lock down.


----------



## JerZfirE

STAMP: ETHER

COUNT: 6/10

QUALITY: 6/10


Off white and powdery, decent shit.

Nothing to keep an eye out for IMO.


----------



## Khadijah

Anybody heard about red *FRANK LUCAS* outta paterson?


----------



## missyKO

missfeelgood said:


> I personally don't like the Terminators. I told my dealer I didn't like them and he got rid of them. Some of my friends think they're okay but I prefer not to get them.
> 
> Been getting that new batch of *Still Rolling* and some *Star Trek*s. I'll post more about them tomorrow when I have more time.



hey how were those star treks? i had them a few weeks ago and they were nothing special...whatd you think of them?


----------



## rstar84

roc, ny
New Arrival.
It is in white wax-paper bag with a gold eagle on it and the words "New Arrival" on it.
Purportedly as follows: 
Quality: 5/10 
Quantity: 5/10 
Neatness: Glassines, but not the tightest, neatest job (needs a little coaxing to get all of it out).


----------



## JerZfirE

lacey k said:


> Anybody heard about red *FRANK LUCAS* outta paterson?




I had FRANK LUCAS from Newark, and they were a 6 tops.


----------



## evilthree

CANDY MAN

Blue text, blue bag, no picture

quantity 9/10
quality 9/10

_Why on earth would you post that shit? Seriously, WTF? Please dont post shit like that again on here.

peace
lacey_


----------



## wza

in response to those flimsy bags, yeah that was me that said in general in paterson if you get those flimsy bags the shit is most likely garbage.. i think its like street rules here that they make those flimsy ones the beat bags..

anyways after a nightmareish night trying to cop in nyc I had to rely on good old ptown cuz these NY delivery service dudes can be fucking retarded

Stamp:  JUICYMAN (green)
Count: 3/10 low as shit
Quality: 6/10 pretty decent (especially for me how last minute and desperate we were)
Comments:  Anyone else have JUICYMAN in green or some other color out of paterson please let me know what your experience was


----------



## wza

Takeme2theclub said:


> I was the only person in the thread who rated the New Jack city, as pretty good, although they are the same stamp, there's no way we have the same dealer, and many times when drugs are passed around through dealers, shit gets messed around with, cut, pinched, stepped on, etc. Cuz my asshole bags were DEF not as skimp as you rated them.



I rated New Jack City a while back if I recall correctly.  They were pretty good (for ptown shit) and I got them right when they were a brand new stamp approx a month ago.  They were like a 7/10 when I had them for both quality and quantity, but I'm sure they been stepped on and skimped since.


----------



## missfeelgood

missyKO said:


> hey how were those star treks? i had them a few weeks ago and they were nothing special...whatd you think of them?



The *Star Trek*s are pretty fuckin good.. I give them a 7.5. My guy has had them and the *Terminator*s for a couple weeks.

There seems to be 2 batches of *Terminator*. One of the batches is definitely cut with coke, but the other one is really good. But both batches have the same exact stamp, so I never know which one I'm getting.


----------



## NJ2NYC2NJ

wza said:


> in response to those flimsy bags, yeah that was me that said in general in paterson if you get those flimsy bags the shit is most likely garbage.. i think its like street rules here that they make those flimsy ones the beat bags..
> 
> anyways after a nightmareish night trying to cop in nyc I had to rely on good old ptown cuz these NY delivery service dudes can be fucking retarded
> 
> Stamp:  JUICYMAN (green)
> Count: 3/10 low as shit
> Quality: 6/10 pretty decent (especially for me how last minute and desperate we were)
> Comments:  Anyone else have JUICYMAN in green or some other color out of paterson please let me know what your experience was






Stamp:  JUICYMAN (green)
Count: 4/10 or 5/10
Quality: 5/10 or 6/10 - better than expected, but not mind-blowing or anything
Comments:  A 3-bag shot of this was very similar in perceived effects to a 2-bag shot of my usual "TARGET" stuff out of NYC.  but when you consider the fact that JUICYMAN is basically only like 2/3's of the price, it sorta evens it all out a bit.  **however**, don't get it twisted -- i still wouldn't give up my usual NYC arrangement for this sort of P-town gear... I couldn't deal with the additional legal risk of doing business in that city... And it goes without saying that you'll never get a steady, long-term supply of any one single stamp when you go shopping in the 'hood, *much less* a steady long-term supply of a GOOD STAMP.

_*edited*Are you fuckin crazy???? lol_


----------



## Manic_at_the_disco

Out of Pittsburgh lately:

Star trek - blue writing no stamp. Came mixed with bags that looked like they said blood raw. Red letters no stamp. Both were the same dope.  I enjoyed these. Average size. Quality 7.

A+ - red letters no stamp. Flimsy bags..... But these were bomb! Definetly an 9. 3 got me good even though I had done some sub that morning. The one I did for breakfast today gave me a rush and that rarely happens anymore. Or course I never bother shooting just one these days.

Be safe all.


----------



## PureLife

I can't believe the 7:30 virus bags are back. I had those last summer, except they were multi color and fased red to green. Kinda ugly and weird looking,


----------



## phr

What are "flimsy bags?"


----------



## XblindtruthX

wza said:


> in response to those flimsy bags, yeah that was me that said in general in paterson if you get those flimsy bags the shit is most likely garbage.. i think its like street rules here that they make those flimsy ones the beat bags..
> 
> anyways after a nightmareish night trying to cop in nyc I had to rely on good old ptown cuz these NY delivery service dudes can be fucking retarded
> 
> Stamp:  JUICYMAN (green)
> Count: 3/10 low as shit
> Quality: 6/10 pretty decent (especially for me how last minute and desperate we were)
> Comments:  Anyone else have JUICYMAN in green or some other color out of paterson please let me know what your experience was



I had Juicyman _ Red - Blue and Green.

RED - DONT EVEN TRY IT. - 4
BLUE - OFF THE HOOK - 9
GREEN - NOT BAD - 7


----------



## XblindtruthX

Anyone have anything called - DIRECT HIT?


----------



## sinnomngrl

Stamp name:*TARGET*


Color and Consistency/texture of Product:*OUT OF THE 50 I PURCHASED,40 SEEMED TO HAVE DROWNED IN SOME DELIVERY GUYS BALL SWEAT.GOOEY,DISGUSTING,UNUSABLE.
THAT BEING SAID, THE REMAINING 10 WERE NICE*

Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging:*QUITE NEAT*

Quantity of Product:*40 RANKED A 0-TO 1, OUT OF THE 10 GOOD ONES THEY RANKED A 7 IN WEIGHT*

Quality of Product:*AS STATED EARLIER,40 WERE COMPLETELY DESTROYED,10 OF THE UNDAMAGED ONES WERE,HOWEVER,VERY GOOD*

Other comments:*IT PAINS ME TO HAVE TO RANK THESE THIS WAY,AS IT WAS MEANT FOR A SPECIAL OCCASION,BUT 40 OUT OF 50 WERE COMPLETELY USELESS TO ME.I HOPE TO POST A POSITIVE FOLLOW UP REVIEW ON THESE*


----------



## JerZfirE

STAMP: KNOCK OUT

COUNT: 8/10

QUALITY: 8.5/10, Really Good.

COL/TEX: Brownish tan and pretty powdery.

The only thing I didnt like is it mixes up really

muddy brown, and its kinda hard to draw up.


----------



## cookitcutitbagit

NJ2NYC2NJ said:


> ON THE SUBJECT OF "FLIMSY BAGS":
> 
> My usual dude has recently been carrying "flimsy bags," and at first we were really skeptical, as we are with virtually any change of routine.  But the product has actually been really good lately.
> 
> Have you noticed any correlation between "flimsy bags" and quality?  A buddy mentioned that for his usual scene, flimsy bags are basically code for "this shit sucks."



everytime ive gotten flimsy bags the shit sucked...but thats just me


----------



## Khadijah

Theres a new flimsy bag on the scene lol!!

This one was not waxy at all. It was like tissue paper. I never seen a bag that was like this before. It wax very wide, but wasnt like the usual ones. It was a stiff, rough textured paper you could not even tell it was wax, but the d was real good. CONFIDENTIAL in red, real creeper shit. more later


----------



## phr

phrozen said:


> What are "flimsy bags?"



I still don't understand the difference between "flimsy bags" and regular glassines. Anyone?


----------



## Porkyprimecut

Camden

White House
white wax with red stamp( pretty sloppy

Quality: 6.5
Quantity: 6.5


 At least this time my car didn't break a block form the spot. Last time my gear shifter( it is a 5 speed manual transmission) broke off and I was stuck in 2nd gear, but being a good junkie, I kept to the plan to get some dope first and foremost and after finding a spot to fix. Then I found a screwdriver to use as a shifter til I got it fixed. Was sooo much fun. It will be a good story for the grand kids someday.


----------



## Takeme2theclub

missyKO said:


> hey how were those star treks? i had them a few weeks ago and they were nothing special...whatd you think of them?




I just posted that stamp a page back, they are bangin. you put the star trek in green text so im assuming that your lettering was green? i got red ones and they were really great. and had really good size.


----------



## Takeme2theclub

DETOX
Just red text no image
neatness- pretty neat, the tape was a little tricky. Meaning it was taped up really good
quantity- 8.5/10
quality 7/10
They were above average but not the best. The effect seemed to wear off quickly. They were alright, I'd get something else if i had the choice. 



IDK why ALL my stamps lately ARE RED???

like terminator, departure, detox, star trek, and a few others im forgetting.


----------



## Takeme2theclub

phrozen said:


> I still don't understand the difference between "flimsy bags" and regular glassines. Anyone?



 Have you ever gotten stamps that have a real waxy bag and it all slips out real nice with nothing left over? 

And then have you gotten stamps, where the paper is real thin, and the D is sometimes stuck throughout the bag? And then you have to scrape it out? That's a flimsy bag.

Also, a flimsy bag can just be used to mean poor quality. Which can be confusing because i have gotten amazing quality bags where i have to scrape it out because it isn't one of the nice waxy bags where it all slips out easily.


----------



## es1684

all outta p-town
beat it
with a face of michael jackson above the text
its like a 7/10 for quality
decent sized bags
also same dope same pic in red under says micheal jackson
same ratings... its the same shit..

also in red... direct hit with a pair of boxing gloves...
its a 7/10 and the bags are decent sized


all 3 are good but the direct hit doest give a good rush but it keeps u high for a good ammt of time still...  so i guess even ditributers are remembering MJ in their own way... i never thought somebody would put stamps like that out but whatever...  peashhhh peoples


----------



## JerZfirE

The flimsy bags are wider and not as thick as the regular glassines.


----------



## missyKO

Takeme2theclub said:


> I just posted that stamp a page back, they are bangin. you put the star trek in green text so im assuming that your lettering was green? i got red ones and they were really great. and had really good size.




yah im curious about the green bags...thats the color my dude has. also you said you had the terminators? dude also has these and there are so many conflicting reports on it...what'd you think about em?


----------



## skinnyDog

BKLYN--hit my usual hook and the usual COCA-COLA was def diferent today, nice white D that dissolved the minute the water touched it, havent seen anything like this in a long time, no lighter necessary, i mean really WHITE and smokin too, so much so that i was suspicious and only did 2 first shot, like i said SMOKIN!!!
                quality-8.5
              quantity-5
 then on my way out of town ran into an old time D monster from my old hood, like he was on the hook before i was born, literally, and he needed a ride to a spot (completely opposite direction from where i was headin) he said was open air,  i'm a little sketched out cause nowadays in NYC they seize your whip 1-2-3, and i haven't done thr street thing in the city since like 95-96, best guess,that long ago-anyway he does his thing while i ride around the block- i bought a couple out of curiosity, and he threw me 2, and the gods of poppy  smiled on me again, i'm guessin u r goin to be seein some MICHAEL JACKSON  themed shit in the near future from this, and the post a few before this:
           KING OF POP- blue bag w/ a blotch that we think was a glove
                     fat bags,flaky offwhite/light beige good D worth the coin
                           quality-6
                          quantity-7


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: major league
graphic:a baseball bat
count: 8/10
quality: 7/10
packing/neatness: 7/10
color: Standard tanish/white sand color
overall score: 7.5/10
comments: Big bags, above average dope.

Stamp: mcdonalds
graphic: The double arch logo
count: 5/10
quality: 6/10
packing/neatness: 5/10
color: Beige 
overall score: 5/10 
comments: Very average

stamp: renegade
graphic: A native american with the feathered head dress
count: 5/10
quality: 7/10
packing/neatness: 4/10
color: Standard
overall score: 6/10
comments: Slightly above average.

-i scored the major lreague off my reular guy. I went to an old source for the mcdonalds and renegade. While they're both decent, i was still remined why my current guy fucking rocks. Anyway, be safe everyone and happy 4th of july. Happy birthday to the greatest country in the world. Now if we could just fix them drug laws...


----------



## flacky

Haha, beat it and king of pop dope. It's hilarious too because his death was probably partially caused by demerol.


----------



## Takeme2theclub

missyKO said:


> yah im curious about the green bags...thats the color my dude has. also you said you had the terminators? dude also has these and there are so many conflicting reports on it...what'd you think about em?




I had those a little while back, like maybe 3 weeks to a month ago.. They were better than the star trek. Mine were Red. They were a little above avg size, prob an 8.5 quality. I thought they were bangin.


----------



## Khadijah

phrozen said:


> What are "flimsy bags?"



Yea, yall dont get those in philly, i think this is a jersey thing stricly. They are wider than the usual dope bags in jersey. The usual bags, are nice and stiff and waxy. The flimsy bags, are wider, and the paper is thinner . they aint got that stiff wax coating, they are more like tissue paper with a thin layer of wax on it, and we call em the flimsy bags becuz they are flimsy. Regular dope bags are stiff, you flick them and the dope comes out and they stay straight, the flimsy ones, you flick them and they just kinda like crumble up and IDK how to explain it, they are just flimsy lol. usually flimsy bags are garbage. very common for it to be a black stamp.


----------



## Khadijah

By the way, there is a new batch of ele9ven (9 11) bags, and they aint complete bullshit for once. I was pleasantly suprised. And, it was actually a flimsy bag. WTF, my world is exploding lol. 

It was a red and green stamp, which is weird to see on a flimsy bag, cuz 9 times outta 10 a two tone stamp is fire, there was a certain spot in paterson that was well known for these last summer, they only did red and blue/purple two tone stamps, and kept all us junkies happy all summer long. IDK if that spot is still doin the two tone thang but, anyways, usually u dont see two tones unless they are good. these was pretty solid, and actually had a high that lasts.

Every appearance of them says, garbage. they are super powdery, mix up light and sandy, and are in flimsy bags, but when you boot it, you like, DAMN! Wat the fuck??? Total suprise when it hits you , def a good suprise, they aint fire or nothing, but you wouldnt be upset with them other then the size is pretty small, but they still pack a nice lil kick.


Also, if you had the choice between Dope Dick, the red stamp, and a purple stamp called Undisputed, which you choose? Any of yall got some info for me here? Answer  ASAP if you can, i got to find this out.


----------



## Sin City Bags

It's weird. I've been getting fire in the flimsy bags too as of late. I've been really lucky. I haven't gotten any garbage in at least a month. Here's a list of the New Brunswick dope that's out there. 
Money Bags
Executioner (this one almost put me into an OD)
City Bomb
Lil Weezy
Major League
Renegade
McDonalds

all of these bags have consistently had quality dope in them that'll get any of us high.


----------



## addictanon

I never had Dope Dick, but the purple Undisputed bags are decent, nothing special though, I'd say maybe a six, maybe a six in the half..





lacey k said:


> By the way, there is a new batch of ele9ven (9 11) bags, and they aint complete bullshit for once. I was pleasantly suprised. And, it was actually a flimsy bag. WTF, my world is exploding lol.
> 
> It was a red and green stamp, which is weird to see on a flimsy bag, cuz 9 times outta 10 a two tone stamp is fire, there was a certain spot in paterson that was well known for these last summer, they only did red and blue/purple two tone stamps, and kept all us junkies happy all summer long. IDK if that spot is still doin the two tone thang but, anyways, usually u dont see two tones unless they are good. these was pretty solid, and actually had a high that lasts.
> 
> Every appearance of them says, garbage. they are super powdery, mix up light and sandy, and are in flimsy bags, but when you boot it, you like, DAMN! Wat the fuck??? Total suprise when it hits you , def a good suprise, they aint fire or nothing, but you wouldnt be upset with them other then the size is pretty small, but they still pack a nice lil kick.
> 
> 
> Also, if you had the choice between Dope Dick, the red stamp, and a purple stamp called Undisputed, which you choose? Any of yall got some info for me here? Answer  ASAP if you can, i got to find this out.


----------



## phr

Thanks for explaining. I've never come across flimsy bags. We just get various colors and for a while the spiderman/web bags were all over the place.


----------



## KingstonRoller

Stamp: 730 virus in light green
Graphic: none
Count: 7/10
Quality: 6-8/10
Neatness: 10/10
Color: whitish tan
comments: kinda had a weird cut but they were still pretty good

Stamp: smoking gun
Graphic:  a gun smoking above the words
Count: 5/10
Quality: 6-7/10
Neatness: 5/10
Color: sandy tan
comments: stamp was like intense green like bright as shit..some in the bundle were lighter tho..

i think lacey asked bout dope dick and they were bangin a few months ago from newark with a purple or blue stamp i cant member..

just picked up a bundle of true blood so ill rate those soon


----------



## elevator

Pittsburgh

Therapy--green and Wonderful--blue.  Copped both from my dude and they're smokin.  The therapy's are better.  My rating system is a little off though cuz I've been layin low and taking subs for the past week.  Subs are like a reset button on my tolerance so these bags knocked me on my ass this morning. Been on the nod all day.  Nice lucid dreaming on the nod too.  Pick em up if you can.   Stay away from orange Mazdas and some bullshit called Life Flight.  Its always garbage in Pittsburgh when the stamp is some little black stamp on a flimsy bag with shiny tape on it.  Who knows what the fucks in them.  Looks like powdered salt or some shit.
Peace and b safe.


----------



## elevator

Also in Pburgh
Wicked--purple stamp with a devil or something.  Average D.  Nothing spectacular but does the trick.


----------



## skinnyDog

p-town--too lazy, scurred of traffic,AND SICK, so i ran into paterson instead of makin the run to BK, for some relatively decent shiite today-one thing i can never get over here in NJ is how awesomely cheap the pricing is, anyway--purple stamp, 3 big Xs, white bags
                                TRIPLE X
                                    quality-6                     
                                  quantity-5-8 (some bags were fat, some were alittle below average)


----------



## northsidepgh1

im n the burgh [_no sourcing mate, have a look at the Bluelight User Agreement (BLUA) and welcome to the site... _]





.


----------



## wza

Stamp:  TRUEBLOOD (light green)
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 3/10
Comments:  Average at best.. will take you outta withdrawal but that's about all it's good for,  I guess that's not bad for what's been going around paterson lately.


----------



## wza

Stamp: CONFIDENTIAL (dark red)
Quality: ??
Quantity: 5/10
Comments:  I am having a really hard time rating this because it doesn't behave like other dope I've had.  You get literally no rush initially, but then 3mins later you feel like you just pressed in the plunger.  It fades pretty quickly, but leaves me with a good sense of well-being.

There is def something unique about this dope because of the packaging it came in.  The bags weren't the normal glassines, and the fabric was embedded with some design throughout the paper.  The paper felt pretty much like wallpaper in terms of rigidness and flexibility, but the bags were partially transparent.  

This is totally unheard of in Paterson, it reminds me of the decorated paper bags people get in Pburg.  Also the dope didn't dissolve easily it all, it took a lot of coaxing to get it to be a transparent liquid.  Please share your thoughts on this strange diesel and packaging.


----------



## Tuskface

Stamp: Crocodile (i think, more on this momentarily)
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 9/10
Neatness: 5/10
Color: nearly white, just the slightest light beige tint
Comments: Its the usual NYC type white bag multi-folded and taped, but the stamp looks like it was well off center the first time, so it was stamped again a second time, but still off center only in the other direction. So I *think* it said crocodile, but I'm not entirely sure as a few letters overlap and a few others run off the page, so to speak. No graphic, just the letters.

I was only able to get one bag (and was lucky to get that, its just impossible to find in my neck of the woods), so I insufflated the slightest amount and figured I could safely IV the rest with my tolerance (i have weened myself down the past couple of weeks and my last dose had been 60mg of methadone two days ago).

The dope is some of the whitest without being white that I've ever seen... just the slightest hint of creamy beige. There is also a LOT of powder in the bag. The most powder I've seen in a bag in many years, probably 2.5 times what I would consider a good amount for an east coast sealed wax bag. I put 50 units of water to it at first and the powder was still piled well above the water line. It disolved very easily when stirred into a lightly tan solution that left behind only a trace amount of cut.


The rush was quite delayed, almost to the point where I was about to start wondering, then it sort of snuck in and I was high, but it was a very subdued rush. I would attribute that to the methadone, but the last bag that I IV'd was barely 30 hours after a similar dose of methadone and I felt quite the rush from that (and I had a higher tolerance then).

Buzz itself was pleasant, but not very sedating. Quite light and lucid (i prefer noddish euphoria). It was a mood elevator without being in your face, very upbeat and clear headed. It would be great for doing before work or a family dinner or some other occasion when functionality is important, but no more than I get to bang dope these days, I want to put on a good album, lie on my bed and take a vacation to the land of nod. 

Its now t+5 hours and I am almost completely back to baseline (i did finally catch a twenty minute nod/nap and I just woke up, but I'm inclined to attribute that to it being 4 in the morning after working an eight hour shift that ended at 11pm).

If it was the "takeover" stamp that I got about a month ago i would gladly pay up, but this stuff doesn't have the intense euphoria or the sedation/nodding that I look for.


----------



## Khadijah

wza said:


> Stamp: CONFIDENTIAL (dark red)
> Quality: ??
> Quantity: 5/10
> Comments:  I am having a really hard time rating this because it doesn't behave like other dope I've had.  You get literally no rush initially, but then 3mins later you feel like you just pressed in the plunger.  It fades pretty quickly, but leaves me with a good sense of well-being.
> 
> There is def something unique about this dope because of the packaging it came in.  The bags weren't the normal glassines, and the fabric was embedded with some design throughout the paper.  The paper felt pretty much like wallpaper in terms of rigidness and flexibility, but the bags were partially transparent.
> 
> This is totally unheard of in Paterson, it reminds me of the decorated paper bags people get in Pburg.  Also the dope didn't dissolve easily it all, it took a lot of coaxing to get it to be a transparent liquid.  Please share your thoughts on this strange diesel and packaging.




Yea those bags are sometehin else. They are back in the regular bags now, just got em last night. Those embossed bags was weird, it was like thumb print pattern with like tiger stripes lol , weird shit.

Anyways I agree with you but i did get a good rush when i banged enough, it is def strange dope tho.


----------



## Manic_at_the_disco

SOME F*CKED UP DOPE IN PITTSBURGH:

Check this out. I cop on Thursday. Get high. All is good. A few hours later I get real sick. Chills, fever, sweating, sick to my stomach. I figure it's just cotton fever. The next morning I do the rest and get sick again. Not as bad I think because I did less and had Tylenol in my system. Tylenol seemed to make it go away though it maybe only just delayed it until it wore off. I talk to my boys and they had the exact same reaction. None of us used together. So after work I cop again. Different bags. Take some Tylenol good for most of the night until midnight when the sickness kicked in again. Same thing happened the next but not as bad and with different bags again. So I don't know if it was the stuff from the first day and It took awhile to clear my system or it was in all of the dope or what. So I you see any of these bags just be on the lookout for what feels exactly like cotton fever. Red goofy with what I think is supposed to be a picture of goofy. Red bloody road. Blue bag bag black writing blue magic. I took yesterday off and just took sub and feel much better today. Be safe all.


----------



## skinnyDog

some days your the dog, some days your the hydrant. and i got pissed on all over today-on both sides of the fuckin river. in brooklyn, my usual stuff was garbage and i wish someone would let the powers that be know that packing the fuckin bags doesn't magically turn the D to fire:
                          COCA-COLA, white bag, red stamp
                                   quality-3-sickly grey, vitamin stankin shit- but a whole lot of it! 
                                quantity-50- like they packed the bags with a fuckin backhoe
   SO i called back and pissed and moaned, supposedly gonna hook me up manana. after that i had no choice but to hit ptown goin home, and the results of that were only slightly better:
                         MAN DOWN white bag, blue stamp,  grainy white powder
                                 quality-4.5 bein generous cause of comparison to previously mentioned crap
                               quantity-6 at least they didn't insult my intelligence by heapin it in there. on the bright side there's always tommorow and hope springs eternal when your a dope fiend-lol


----------



## Trey

Manic_at_the_disco said:


> SOME F*CKED UP DOPE IN PITTSBURGH:
> 
> Check this out. I cop on Thursday. Get high. All is good. A few hours later I get real sick. Chills, fever, sweating, sick to my stomach. I figure it's just cotton fever. The next morning I do the rest and get sick again. Not as bad I think because I did less and had Tylenol in my system. Tylenol seemed to make it go away though it maybe only just delayed it until it wore off. I talk to my boys and they had the exact same reaction. None of us used together. So after work I cop again. Different bags. Take some Tylenol good for most of the night until midnight when the sickness kicked in again. Same thing happened the next but not as bad and with different bags again. So I don't know if it was the stuff from the first day and It took awhile to clear my system or it was in all of the dope or what. So I you see any of these bags just be on the lookout for what feels exactly like cotton fever. Red goofy with what I think is supposed to be a picture of goofy. Red bloody road. Blue bag bag black writing blue magic. I took yesterday off and just took sub and feel much better today. Be safe all.



Had some shit like that about a month ago in DE. Godzilla (4th batch or so) It was also around like 18 mos ago. Just like cotton fever, but with clean everything. Fucked up.


----------



## Trey

MAN DOWN 
blue bag blue stamp
has been around my parts for a minute. 
Quantity: 5/10
Quality: Depending on the batch (first came out easy 7-8/10, average 6/10)
Color: Beige

DEAD LINE
blue bag red stamp
jersey wide bags
Quantity: 6/10
Quality: 7/10 (rare)
Color: Pretty dark

Godzilla
blue bag blue stamp
(there's been dozens of different batches)
Graphic: Godzilla..
Quality: 5-6/10
Quantity:5-6/10
Color: tan

can't think of the word
blue bag black stamp
Graphic: Betty Boop
Quantity: 4/10
Quality: 6/10
Color: tan

That's all within the past month or two in Delaware. 


Edit: Comments weren't related to thread, sorry mods!


----------



## whitechocolate32

floaters from brooklin
quality-10
quantity-10--no shit
 white bag floaters stamped blue looks like graffiti..this shit may be the best i've done in all of my 5 years...i have a low tolerance right now becuase i don't use daily or even weekly sometimes...but let me tell you what...it was like 2 bags in one..alot of product and when you add water, one mixes up like dark ice tea...i seriously could not believe it...if you see these, GET THEM!!!


----------



## Takeme2theclub

Grey goose
just blue text
quantity- average 6.5
quality- avg. 6.5

got the job done, not fire. just avg D


----------



## Khadijah

me and my man was talkin and we really think it woulda made more sense for them Beat It bags to be called Thriller. It was funny since we got dickhead and beat it back to back. unintentional dope stamp masturbation jokes lol.

Anyways I aint had a chance to sample beat it yet. Got a week n a half of probation related things to deal with but you can bet ima have a taste ready for when I got that all over with.

My man did 4 tho, and looked a hot mess. Noddin off at my grandmas house n all that. Shit had him sloppy and he got tolerance just the same as me. Even got a rush from a 3-cotton shot, so I got alot to look forward to.

The dickhead aint bad either. I was pleasanty suprised considerin it was a black stamp. Usually you dont find fire in a black stamp. Then again, prolly becuz black stamps never used to be that common. In a few years i rarely ever got a black stamp, it was always red, green, or blue. Purple the rarest. Black usually only on the flimsy bags. lately it been more common but this dickhead shit was quality, not a bad buy if you get decent prices its worth grabbin if you cant find the fire rite now but trust that MJ is still tearin shit up from  beyond the grave with them purple BEAT IT with a picture of him above the letters, rip

N Thats paterson report for the weekend


----------



## XblindtruthX

Beat it isnt that bad.
7/10 Quality
6/10 Quanity

The michael Jackson Bags that are in red at a little better then the purple beat its.






lacey k said:


> me and my man was talkin and we really think it woulda made more sense for them Beat It bags to be called Thriller. It was funny since we got dickhead and beat it back to back. unintentional dope stamp masturbation jokes lol.
> 
> Anyways I aint had a chance to sample beat it yet. Got a week n a half of probation related things to deal with but you can bet ima have a taste ready for when I got that all over with.
> 
> My man did 4 tho, and looked a hot mess. Noddin off at my grandmas house n all that. Shit had him sloppy and he got tolerance just the same as me. Even got a rush from a 3-cotton shot, so I got alot to look forward to.
> 
> The dickhead aint bad either. I was pleasanty suprised considerin it was a black stamp. Usually you dont find fire in a black stamp. Then again, prolly becuz black stamps never used to be that common. In a few years i rarely ever got a black stamp, it was always red, green, or blue. Purple the rarest. Black usually only on the flimsy bags. lately it been more common but this dickhead shit was quality, not a bad buy if you get decent prices its worth grabbin if you cant find the fire rite now but trust that MJ is still tearin shit up from  beyond the grave with them purple BEAT IT with a picture of him above the letters, rip
> 
> N Thats paterson report for the weekend


----------



## wza

New connect alert

Stamp: WONDERFUL (light blue)
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 7/10
Notes:  I stumbled on this connect by askin some random kid that looked really high at the ---- in ptown if he knew where to get good deisel.. and his response was "actually I do" and the rest is history

Stamp: POWERHOUSE
Quality: 6/10
Quantity: 8.5/10 these were fat
Notes:  The fatness of the bags made up for the slightly lower quality. And the price couldn't be beat.


----------



## XblindtruthX

GARBAGE WARNING.

FAXED
Quantity - 8/10
Quality - 4/10
Large brown flakes big amounts in each but comes out in chunks.
When mixed extremely cut comes up like coffee with too much cream.

stay away.


----------



## Sin City Bags

Stamp: assault on precint 13
graphic: Google the movie and see the logo that comes up
count: 7/10
quality: 7/110
color: Regular sand at the beach with a little more whiteness than usual
packing: 4/10 kinda sloppy, and it's in those "flimsy" bags
overall score: 7/10
notes: This shit burns really bad when you sniff it. I'm talkin eyes watering and turning red. However, it's pretty nice dope and it's got legs. I've had a hell of a summer so far guys. Let's hope the post july 4th part is just as nice! 

Stamp: shrimp & broccoli
graphic: Just the name in green ink
count: 8/10
quality: 8.5-9/10 some serious fire
color: Sandy tan
packing: 5/10
overall score: 8.5/10
notes: Really fucking good dope with a smooth high

p.s if you go bback a few pages i rated major league in the green stamp. It's going around brunswick again but the stamp is slightly different. The dope is pretty much the same though.


----------



## microtel

*West Coast Bags*

you east coast peeps 
are spoiled and lucky.

stamped bags? 
neatly sealed? 
good quality?
damn. 

here's the L.A. report: 
Bags:
party balloon colors:
orange
blue
green
yellow
red
pink

Type: black tar
Quality: shitty most of the time
Quantity: shitty most of the time


----------



## Khadijah

Just a reminder to people postin in here.

This thread is for discussion  of stamps only.If you got a question about suboxone, methadone, your tolerance, or any other question related to addiction/heroin use, and it AINT  about  stamps, DO NOT POST  IT  HERE please.

Lately there  has been more off topic  posts that says ''i think this is the wrong thread but....(fill in off topic question here such as, how much suboxone should i  take if my habit is X bags a day, how do i shoot dope i am a sniffer and want to shoot up but  dont know how, etc.)'' So if you know its the wrong thread then dont  post it in here, lol, why would you continue postin it if you kno its in the wrong spot?

Anyways,not singleing nobody out there has been a few of these lately but  Im askin  that if you got a question you kno dont belong here DONT POST  IT.

Just one more time in case you aint hear me since some folks in here tend to need to get smacked over the head with somethin for it to sink in: 
*
THIS THREAD IS FOR DISCUSSION OF DOPE STAMPS ONLY, DO NOT  POST  OTHER QUESTIONS IN HERE.*

Thanks everybody , keep on with ur usual posts just had to interrupt for a second there.


----------



## jake99

Im guessing my post got moved ?    Ok let me try again ,does anyone think north jerseys dope is better than south's ?


----------



## Porkyprimecut

One Way

Wide Blue bags

Quality: 8.5  killer dope!!!

Quality: 7.0

  Got beat for a couple bags right before I got these, so this was a nice pickup to make up for the beating. This shit is killer!.


Another unstamped bag that was not very good at all, I did 4 and just a baby buzz that leaves you wanting more. Last time I got a unstamped bag, it was excellent shit.

Quality: 4.0

Quantity: 5.5-6.0

 And for those who read one of my last posts. My cars gear shifter broke again, after it was fixed( supposedly) and it happened almost in the exact same spot, 1 block from where I cop from... weird. Maybe my car is trying to tell me something?

Camden


----------



## Khadijah

jake99 said:


> Im guessing my post got moved ?    Ok let me try again ,does anyone think north jerseys dope is better than south's ?



dude, lol....that aint a question about stamps neither. Please post questions like that in the heroin discussion threads we got in here, or in the Official  Heroin Discussion in the North  and South american drug discussion and social forum. 

There is some real simple rules in here, they are dont ask for sources, dont list prices, and dont list locations of where you copped other than the city name. And  it should be obvious, but i guess the 4th rule is POST REVIEWS OF STAMPS OR REQUESTS FOR REVIEWS OF CERTAIN STAMPS  ONLY. cuz its  the STAMPS thread lol.

This aint the "heroin thread'' this is the stamps thread. If it aint a rating or review of a stamp, or a question about a certain stamp, then it dont belong here. I aint tryin to be a  dick,but its just funny that ur post got erased for not asking somethin that belongs in here so u ask somethin else that dont really belong neither, but youll get the hang of it eventually, just pay attention to wat ppl are saying and doin and you will start to understand wat goes where. I hope  that cleared it up for you.

Back  to ur regularly scheduled  thread.....

PS- its  well known that the dope in north jerz is better than in south jerz, but  please dont continue to discuss that in here, take it to one of the other dope threads if you want to talk about  that becuz it dont  belong  in here.


----------



## Tuskface

A friend just returned from NYC with a present...

Stamp: Crazy Rabbit (the word "crazy" beside a cartoon looking rabbit) in blue ink on white a bag
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 8/10
Neatness: 8/10
Comments: slightly tan dope that mixes up the same. Pretty heavy bag, but not as fat as the crocodile from last weekend. More sedating/heavy high too. Two bags has got me feeling real nice, definitely going to have to grab an espresso before work.

comment adendum: did a three bag shot last night-- wow. highest i've been in years. comparable to those amazingly warm and blissful first hits, even. except with the wisdom that comes from age, i couldn't truly enjoy the come-up as much as I would have when I was opiate naive because it just kept getting stronger. I mean, the first twenty seconds were great just complete "fuck yeah this is what i'm talking about" but i just kept getting higher and couldn't help but get just a touch of fear-"if this doesn't level off soon, i may be in trouble," ya know?  reminded myself to take deep regular breaths and it plateau'd off nicely, but not without giving me a little scare-- and i was still leary of enjoying too much of a nod at first, but that fear soon abated.


----------



## jake99

*ladybug*

I believe this stamp was from Plainfield , or somewhere up North
It was a ladybug looking critter on it, the actual picture of the bug thing
count  5/10
quality  6/10

Cant say for sure yet , i did 2 mg subox 24 hrs ago but i did 2 bags today , one earlier and one recently and it took away sickness but im not too high , just ok
Def better than the small ass bags in CMD


----------



## KingstonRoller

Stamp: True blood green font 
Quality: 5/10
Quantity: 5-8/10 some where pretty fat
Neatness: 4/10 sloppy as fuck
Comments:  real white half powder half flakes

picked up a bundle of catch 22 but cant review it for 2-4 more days


----------



## jake99

Im going to change quality of the ladybug stamp to 7/10    after 33 hours off Subox did 2 bags and was real high , nods, nasuous and all.................
went to a movie, could barely keep eyes open whole time, then after that whole body was real shaky driving home , almost like panick attack feeling, now its 245 am and i still feel the itching


----------



## jake99

Oh forgot one more thing , these bags DID NOT come in the clear plastic wrap on outside, why is it I used to almost always get bags with it ( cmd)  but lately most dont have it ? I like it because it appears more professional of a job, at least these bags were taped closed unlike the small crappy ones i was getting last in Cmd with no stamps
Oh also in my bundle i had one different stamp besides the ladybug, it was a thumbs up picture (hand giving thumbs up) 
About same quality ,  Anyone notice when it burns more sniffed or is darker brown color it seems to be better ?


----------



## Bomboclat

Hey guys, remember you can* EDIT *your posts, you dont have to keep making new posts


----------



## Georgie25

D.O.S
Quality: 7/10
Quantity: 5/10
 The rush of this was pretty nice, felt it pretty good and lasted a good ammt of time as well. Pleasant would buy again.


----------



## XblindtruthX

Anyone had the Blue Grey Goose recently.
There is two posts on this forum that talk about it.
One says Its some of the best he had in a long time.
The other just said it was average.

Anyone have an opinion?

Also

STAMP - Body Bag
QUANTITY - 4
QUALITY - 6
I banged my normal amount and got no rush.
This was after not doing any for a full day. (my normal amount between bangs 4-6 hours)
My boy says he had black body bags and he said it was good. but I dont recommend the red ones.


----------



## JerZfirE

Havent posted any new stamps in a minute since I havent

gotten anything worth talking about in the past few weeks.

Cant switch dealers though because the dope is really cheap.




STAMP: LAST KISS

COUNT: 8-9/10

QUALITY: SOLID 8/10


This dope is bangin. I was expecting to get some average

shit, because my dude hasnt been getting anything good.

I banged three when I got them and got bent. The rush was

amazing. My boy shot three too, and couldnt keep his eyes open.

I would definitely recommend coppin this shit if you come across it.


----------



## Sin City Bags

New Brunswick Update w/ just overall scores
easy money 7
assault on precinct 13 8
major league 7
money bags 8
executioner 10 (i almost went to the hospital)
lil weezy 6
renegade 5
mcdonalds 6
mashed potatoes 0 (it was baby powder)
walmart 7
shrimp & broccoli 8
suicide 7


----------



## cbecker525

yo havent been on here in awhile... just got some real stuff today...

name: 24 hr
bag: written in green,very neatly folded
stamp:just "24 HR" written in green
size: its average, like 6.5/10
power: its definitely atleast an 8, these things are real good

hadnt had these before, but pitt is puttin out good stuff right now...


----------



## Khadijah

yall betta be checkin for them Next Levels...got em on friday tho, still waiten to do em *patience.....*

How ever my man pretty much nodded out while driving like 5mph and rolled thru a stop sign onto main ave right by the cvs in clifton lol.....and he only did 4, i had to drive cuz he was straight wrecked. Cant wait to give the official official review


LOL tho, its a pic of a stick figure on a excalator , but the arrow is pointing down lol. If its the next level shouldnt they be goin UP?

Anyways....they are in wide bags, but they aint the flimsy bags. wide stiff bags, weird. prett good count 2


----------



## deeSUHAL

*Recent report*

Been coppin lightly lately, even quit for a week if thats even quitting, and about to quite for another two weeksbut thats besides the  point.

Stamp: Grey Goose
Color: Blue
Logo: just lettering
Quality: depends 6 or 8 outta 10
b/c there have been two differnt grey gooses this weeks is better.
But my man claimed it was bomb , (he claims anything over a 7 is bomb)

Stamp: Star Trek
Color: Red
Logo: just lettering
Quality: 8.5/10

Stamp: Wonderful
Color: Blue
Logo: just lettering
Quality: 5.5/10

Stamp: Knockout
Color: Red
Logo: Lettering and two boxing gloves colliding
Quality: 7/10

Stamp: Asshole
Color: Red
Logo: just lettering
Quality: NOT SURE i guess 5/10
Very dark brown and sticky , not horrible but nothing to buy a second time. It had an abnormal consitency. 

Stamp: Gotta Have It
Color: Ranibow blue/red
Logo: just lettering
Quality: 7.5/10

Stamp: Poison
Color: green
Logo: Posion skull with bones and lettering
Quality: 6.5/10

Stamp: Juicyman
Color: Blue
Logo: just lettering
Quality: 7.5/10

Stamp: Juicyman
Color: Green
Logo: just lettering
Quality: 8.5/10

Stamp: Talk Motivation
Color: Red
Logo: just lettering
Quality: 6.5/10


*snip* im not exactly sure on what you were asking, but it seemed like souricng so i took that out. If it was indeed sourcing i suggest reading up on the BLUA, Forum Guidelines, and Stamp Thread rules before you get an infraction. -thizzer


----------



## StampHead

Stamp name: Skull Gang
Stamp Color: Blue or Black... I forget
Stamp Graphic (if any): Some intricate design below the word "Skull" and above the word "Gang."  Also, the letter "u" in the word "Skull" was actually a little skull.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light tan and powdery.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: All bags were neatly stamped and had a pretty cool design.
Quantity of Product: 5-6/10
Quality of Product:5-6/10
Other comments: I did these bags after approx a month of being clean from all opiates, and 2 ived had me feeling decent but the high went away quick.

Stamp name: Sleepy's
Stamp Color: Black
Stamp Graphic (if any): Wikipedia refers to it as the "sleepysman," but it's the logo for the mattress company Sleepy's
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light tan and powdery.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Neat stamp and tape.
Quantity of Product: 7/10
Quality of Product: 7/10
Other comments: This stuff was really weird... When mixed with water it became like a milky coffee color, but then when heated and mixed again it cleared up and came up normal color thru cotton and gave a nice high.  

These bags are almost definitely from the Bronx and are brought upstate.  

*Welcome to the site! This is not a social thread, so please keep this to stamps and stamp related chit chat only. This is your soft warning. -thizzer*


----------



## Bomboclat

*Just a friendly reminder, this thread is NOT for socializing, NOT for sourcing, and NOT for posting anything other than stamp reviews, or stamp questions (like "have you heard anything about ____"). I suggest everyone reads the Stamp Thread rules which can be found on the first post of this thread. Warnings and Infractions will be given out to those who break these rules so i suggest you watch what you're posting so you don't find yourself with one! Have a great day! -Thizzer*

-----
For socializing related to heroin culture, or basic heroin questions (that cant fit in OD/BDD) check out these threads:

Basic Heroin Culture Questions 
General Heroin Use Habits MEGA THREAD


----------



## Trey

Black Rabbit
Little black rabbit outline
Blue bag
qual: 7/10
quant: 4/10
color: Darker tan
good stuff. 
Wilmington report


----------



## smokenjoke

I understand the rules of this thread and will post according to them or will receive a warning/infraction


----------



## JerZfirE

**GARBAGE ALERT**

STAMP: THE KING (hot pink)

GRAPHIC: Crown

This shit is so rediculously cut, that it doesnt even do anything.

I would say it was TOTALLY fake, but a 5 bag shot got me off "E"

for a little bit. I got more out of doing cottons that I saved for times

like this where I dont have anything at all. Risky, but Im desperate.


----------



## Khadijah

Yo, Thizzer u goin easy on em

_If anybody dont remember how this thread almost got shut the fuck down a little while ago, let me refresh your memory  cuz its one wrong post from happenin again.

I dont kno why i got to come back here after a few days and see so many damn edits , but that shit cant  be happenin in here.

*IF YOU DO ANY OF THESE THINGS:

ASK FOR A SOURCE
OFFER A SOURCE
POST A LOCATION MORE DETAILED THAN THE NAME OF THE CITY U COPPED IN
NAME PRICES
POST ABOUT UNRELATED BULLSHIT SUCH AS SUBOXONE, WHERE TO BUY NEEDLES, AND ANY OTHER IRRELEVANT CRAP*

THIS THREAD WILL GET *CLOSED *FOR HOWEVER LONG WE FEEL LIKE IT TAKES PPL TO LEARN THEIR LESSON.

Go  head,  post some dumb shit and see this bitch get shut down so nobody can enjoy it. Not only that but whoever is the cause of the thread gettin closed will be named and publicly ridiculed in the last post lol.

Im serious, this thread was runnin nice and tight for a while and now theres a bunch of  jokers shittin it up with  bullshit comments and sourcing again, that dont belong here and if  it happens one more time and  I see it, say goodbye to this thread_


----------



## cbecker525

yo guys lets not get this shit shut down...

so new stuff the last few days

name: tuna fish
stamp: just says tuna fish in green
bag: fairly neat folded
quantity: id say its close to average, 6/10
quality: these fuckin things burn like shit (cuz i blow em ) and i have never had ones ever that burn like these, but they do a good job too... id say 7.5/10

name: wall street
stamp: wall street written in red with a dollar bill above the name
bag: not very neat, uneven, not folded well
quantity: again, close to the same size as almost all bags i get, 6/10
quality: these are pretty good too, dont burn like the tuna fish do, but pretty good none the less 7/10

these 2 plus the last one i posted about a few days back have been some of the best bags out of pburgh in months in my opinion...


----------



## XblindtruthX

DUMB BITCH
Green Stamp
Quality 6-7/10
Quantity 6/10
It wasnt the best but did the trick.


----------



## es1684

dumb bitch in green
7/10... its the same as the top 10
6/10 size
like he said up top... not the best but its def good... id get em again... im searching for the green gucci that are being talked about. they sound amazing so hopefully ill find em.


----------



## es1684

espn blue stamp
garbage shit  i was lucky enough to get to switch em cuz my man is cool like that lol. but they are the vitamin smelling shit... def stay away. they are in reg size bags but verry flimsy and they look official. just a warning.


----------



## Modnaro

Pittsburgh, PA

Stamp Name: Got To Have It (green font)
Graphic: None
Quality: 7/10( I haven't used in a while but my tolerance is pretty much high all the time it seems now, but basically two got me high, and then a 3rd later in the day deffintaly put me into some nice nods)
Quanity: 5/10

deffintaly not bad its been along time since I called my man, and hopefully he keeps getting stuff like this, and hopefully I can keep using only friday and saturday too >_>


----------



## JerZfirE

cbecker525 said:


> name: wall street
> stamp: wall street written in red with a dollar bill above the name



I cant believe those bags are still going around. Havent seen them in almost a year.






STAMP: FALL OUT

GRAPHIC: Guy sitting with his head hanging down.

COUNT: 8/10 Nice!

QUALITY: 8.5/10 REALLY nice rush. Good shit.


My normal dude in Newark had some BEAT ass shit, so I drove

a few blocks to cop a few of these. I had to pay a few dollars

extra a bag, but I guess it was worth it with the count/quality.


----------



## yo_bot

SMOOTHLY
average size
normal packaging
decent quality
don't cook these though or the solution will be too thick to pull up.

DEAD END
100% PURE
^both decent stamps


----------



## Porkyprimecut

Night Train/ Black Magic

Night Train in Red 
Black Magic in Black on top of each other

Quality: 6.5-7.0
Quantity 6.5


Paper Trail

Quality 5.0
Quantity: 5.5

I got a few others since my last report,  but I cannot remember the names at the moment.
No Fire lately.

Camden


----------



## Sin City Bags

Haven't posted lately, but I've been using. I've got 3 new stamps to report on.

Stamp: METHADONE
Logo: a bottle with an M on it. Picture someone writing methadone but putting a bottle around the M
Quality: 6-7/10 the first few bricks were better than the last few
Count: 8/10 fat fat fat
Color: typical sandy tan
Packing: flimsy bags 5/110
Overall Score: 7/10 
Comments: While the quantity was consistent the dope got a little weaker right before the stamp ran out. There were some supply problems down here last week so maybe the last few bundles were stepped on a little extra. But overall this was definitely quality diesel.

Stamp: *BLACK DIAMOND*
Logo: a princess cut diamond in black ink
Quality: 3-4/10
Count: 5/10
Color: more white than usual
Packing: 7/10 regular bags, not the flimsy 
Overall Score: 3/10 
Comments: Quantity was average and it couldn't make up for the below average numbers. My tolerance is really high right now, but usually a bundle gets me going. I had to do fifteen bags (still sniffin cause i just can't cross that line) to feel anything. And to be honest I just got really fucking tired and I was nodding hard but it wasn't very euphoric. It was like I took a bunch of klonopins. A few of my friends liked it but I didn't.

Stamp: PINS & NEEDLES
Logo: a hypodermic needle in red ink
Quality: 9/10 this shit is abssolute fire. 5 bags had me droolin (see above post)
Count: 8/10 fat bags, similar in size to the methadone stamps
Color: sandy brownish
Packing: 8/10 flimsy bags but neat folding and taping
Overall Score: 9/10
Comments: Very very pleased. I was so happy to get my hands on some real ffire after dealing with those black diamonds on thurs and friday. The flimsy bags have been yielding fire lately for me. I hope this stamp has a long run. Anyway, that's it for me guys. Be safe and follow the goddamn rules. Show my girl Lacey K some respect you fucks!!!


----------



## Trey

Black Rabbit
rabbit holding a spade card coming out of a magicians hat
Quantity: 2-3/10 REAL skimp
Quality: 7/10 
Color: almost brown
Neatness: Very neat, in a ziplock
Comments: Nice, but small and slightly sweaty, so some was stuck to the sides. :/


----------



## Porkyprimecut

Camden

Transformers:
( blue ink and a blue bag)

Quality: 7.0-7.5  (nice stuff especially after that crappy Paper Trail)

Quantity: 6.0

   On my previous post on Paper Trail, I would downgrade it a bit to 4.5. Basically a initial rush and then blahhhh.


----------



## Khadijah

The dumb bitch bags are OK, There was some shit called NO JOKE in red, and a dark green stamp called *NY WARRIOR,* with a lil gladiator guy on it, that one sucked, I booted 5 and felt  SOMETHING, but that was only becuz I was in that state  of mind where you just want some dope, any dope, jus tsomething to shoot and that was it.

 I woulda been much happier if it was fire, but  i only copped  enuf for one small shot so that was that. The No Jokes was slightly better,it was suprising. These bags are  weird becuz  this is the thing they come out light light and crumbly with  tiny flakes, the bags are kind of big tho which i s usualy a bad sign when its powdery. 

Anyways when you add water, they turn dark brown and clear, like a shot of some really good dope! I was like oh, fuck yea, i mis judged these, they mix up reall good, but then when i shot it they wasnt fire. It was good, not beat shit, but just barely good. good rush, but not good long lasting high. Id say maybe a 5.5, but i really cant judge too good. For m e, its really hard to tell hw good a bag is  off one shot,  unless its total fire. You will always recognize fire right away, but annything else it takes you a few times of using it to relaly get a feel for it and how good it really is.

Anyways thats my review,  i aint used  for the past few days but i also heard from a friend that the espn was shit. Last year espn  was straight fire. too bad it changed


----------



## es1684

rat poison
8-9/10 shits pretty damn good best ive had in a while 
6-7/10 for size... was def fine by me
this is the first dope ive had in a long time that mixed up nice and dark... everything lately has been light in color and good but nothing special.
only thing wierd bout these was the bags themselves were not the normal bags they were bigger but not the size of the flimsy shit bags... they were bigger and all verry neatly packed up. no small tape... def happy with em...


----------



## KingstonRoller

catch 22 red stamp
quality: 6/10
quantity:5/10

smoothly light green stamp
quality: 7/10
quantity: 7/10


----------



## aka1338

Camden: 

*Paper Trail*
quality: 4/10 shitty
quantity: 5/10 average
small rush, doesn't last very long. would avoid

*Da Source*
quality: 7.5/10 very nice but less than about a month ago
quantity: 7 sometimes they look really small on the front, but in the second fold it's PACKED.
these used to be just about the best in Camden, they're still good but they feel kinda delayed when banged

*White House*
quality: 6.5/10 decent, delayed like most other stamps lately
quantity: 6/10 average
these are from the same guys that used to have DOUBLE FACE, which was the best I could find.. White House now is kinda mediocre in comparison

*Pineapple Express*
quality: 4/10
quantity: 6/10
these were really strange, i think they may have been something other than dope or fentanyl..some other morphine derivative. can't explain but i'd avoid them

*One Way* 
quality: 7.5/10
quantity: 6/10
the old *007* guys, then it was *Crush*. the problem with this set is whenever they change the stamp name it'll be fire for the first batch, then it goes to shit..then it just wildly varies. sometimes this is great with a strong rush, other times it seems cut to shit. and the set isn't out as much as they used to be with the other stamp names. they also use the Trenton/NYC style bag, which is fatter than the standard glassines in Camden

*Fireman*
quality: 6/10 ok
quantity: 8/10 nice
another case of a set changing the stamp name with increasing frequency after years of being established with one brand. these don't seem to last very long, but they are fat bags


*Cricket*
quality: 3/10 ugh
quantity: 5/10
I know the Cricket in PHILLY is pretty good, but the ones across the bridge in Camden seem to be cut to shit, and extremely white and flakey. hate 'em

Does anyone have any recommendations for the best stamp going around Camden now? 
I saw someone mention *Transformers* but when I went to look for it I got powdered sugar. Good thing I only bought a single tester


----------



## JerZfirE

STAMP: GO GET IT

GRAPHIC: Guy Running

COUNT: 6/10

QUALITY: 7/10


----------



## evilthree

aka1338 said:


> *Cricket*
> quality: 3/10 ugh
> quantity: 5/10
> I know the Cricket in PHILLY is pretty good, but the ones across the bridge in Camden seem to be cut to shit, and extremely white and flakey. hate 'em



I got Cricket in Philly twice.  first time, it was pretty damn good.  One bag had me feelin aight.  The second time I sniffed 3 bags and felt ok.  Cricket seems to be hit or miss, but most people I talk to say it's a miss

DEATH  CERTIFICATE
quantity 4/10
quality 6/10


haven't found anything amazing lately, but ecko seems to be a consistently good stamp


----------



## ndnsane13

notorious stamp
quanitity: 5
quality: 5
the bags were flimsy, not packaged too well
overall not a bad bag, and got them for a good price, will buy again
location: harrisburg, PA


----------



## es1684

brain dead
9/10 it looked just like the dumb bitch bags but its not
6-7/10 def nice size bags
more then happy with these.just writing on em no picture. if u see thses def scoop em up cuz they are def fire.


----------



## addictanon

What up every1.. Its been a while since ive posted, so i figured i'd drop a post and rate some shit from the past week..

Stamp name: Methadone
color: Blue
graphic: There is a bottle around the m
quanity: 6
quality: 4.5
other: Shit was decent, a little dirty..

Stamp name: Good pussy
color: Pink
graphic: Yes (dont remember what it was)
quanity: 4.5
quality: 6
other comments: Bags were just a tiny bit smaller than avg, but all in all shit was decent, get the job done shit..

Stamp name: Ups
color: Green
graphic: Ups sign
quanity: 6.5
quality: 6.5
other comments: A little above avg, i liked this shit

stamp name: High class
color: Green
graphic: Dont remember (i dont think so)
quanity: 5-7 (some bags were much fatter than others)
quality: 6.5
other coments: Same d as in the ups bags

there was a couple other stamps i cant really recall right now.. When i rate these, i am sometimes tempted to rate them a lil higher, because i see some people rate the same shit i would rate as average as being a 7 or 8..  When i say something is a 5 it dont mean its garbage, it means its average, everyday, get ya f'd up, get the job done diesel.


----------



## missfeelgood

Manic_at_the_disco said:


> SOME F*CKED UP DOPE IN PITTSBURGH:
> 
> Check this out. I cop on Thursday. Get high. All is good. A few hours later I get real sick. Chills, fever, sweating, sick to my stomach. I figure it's just cotton fever. The next morning I do the rest and get sick again. Not as bad I think because I did less and had Tylenol in my system. Tylenol seemed to make it go away though it maybe only just delayed it until it wore off. I talk to my boys and they had the exact same reaction. None of us used together. So after work I cop again. Different bags. Take some Tylenol good for most of the night until midnight when the sickness kicked in again. Same thing happened the next but not as bad and with different bags again. So I don't know if it was the stuff from the first day and It took awhile to clear my system or it was in all of the dope or what. So I you see any of these bags just be on the lookout for what feels exactly like cotton fever. Red goofy with what I think is supposed to be a picture of goofy. Red bloody road. Blue bag bag black writing blue magic. I took yesterday off and just took sub and feel much better today. Be safe all.



Gettin this shit in Newark the past week. 2nd batch of *7Up* is *horrible*. The past 4 or 5 days, I do a shot, feel a nice rush and feel nice and high for about 10-15 minutes, then the shitty feeling comes. Feels exactly like cotton fever. Horrible headache, fever, can't stop shivering, freezing, etc. 

But then tonight, I got some *7up* again, did a 2 bag shot, felt a nice rush and then nothing, so about 15 minutes later I start settin up another shot so I can actually feel high, when my right knee starts hurting. Didn't matter if it was bent or straight, it had this horrible pain going from half way up my calf to half way up my thigh and was worse at the knee. 

I was just about to tie off to do the 2nd shot, when the other one started hurting, I got that horrible headache and started getting cold and shivering uncontrollably. I put the shot down and lay down under the covers on my bed. My legs hurt so bad I was crying and I couldn't move. My head felt like it was going to explode, I *could not* stop shaking for the life of me, and I can't even explain how bad the pain in my knees was. I can't imagine how I would have felt if I did that 2nd shot. I probably would have died.

My friend got the same exact thing, just not quite as bad as me. I had her call my guy and tell him there's something wrong with the dope. Me and my 3 friends have been getting this after doin shots of his dope for the past few days. And I'm convinced it's the dope cuz there's no way all of us have been gettin cotton fever every day and I did a shot of different dope earlier in the day that I got from a friend, and that shit didn't happen.

I really thought I was dieing. I was about the have my friend drive me to the hospital. This sucks. It's like I'm paying to feel like shit. I'm not goin to him until he gets new shit. I haven't done that 2nd shot. I was thinkin about saving it for the morning, but I'm scared as hell that the same shit is ganna happen and then I won't know what to do because I won't be home.

Sorry for the long ass post. But this is horrible. I'm trying to remember the other stamps I've been getting the past few days. When I remember, I'll edit this.

Has this been happening to anyone else???


----------



## Khadijah

sometimes i be gettin the shivers real bad like that but nun that other nonsense u was talkin about...no good girl...


----------



## Don Pgh Corleone

anyone ever heard of "wicked"? around pburgh probably came from NJ my guy says there good comparable to "got to have it",  i'd like to know if this is true before i spend all my money on them if anyone could help it'd be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## deeSUHAL

*Some more stamps..from paterson.*

STAMP - Body Bag in red
GRAPHIC- casket 
QUALITY - 6
NOTES: had a vitamin smell to it it i guess tha was the cut. but reallywhite dope not sticky 

STAMP - Confidential in red
GRAPHIC- none 
QUALITY - 6
NOTES: had a milky taste to it i guess lactose cut? off white barely besige, very sticky dope.

STAMP - Easy Money in Green
GRAPHIC- Money
QUALITY - 6.5
NOTES: 


Also heard from my boy that in Toms River there are some bags called"The North Face" which i hear are fire .


----------



## StampHead

Stamp name: Magic
Stamp Graphic (if any): A horse w/ wings jumping or flying.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light tan and powdery.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: About half the stamps were sloppy.
Quantity of Product: 6/10
Quality of Product:7/10

Stamp name: American Gangster
Stamp Graphic (if any): A picture of Denzel and Russell Crowe's faces below the words.. almost like the movie cover on wikipedia.
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light tan and flaky.  This stuff really stuck to the bag for some reason.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: Neat.
Quantity of Product: 7.5/10
Quality of Product:7/10


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

Anyone have the green obsession stamps


----------



## JerZfirE

About the uncontrollable shivers and fever and shit...

Ive gotten two stamps recently where that shit happened.

I would do the shot, feel really nice for a while, then I would

wind up faling asleep for a few hours or something. When I

woke up, thats when I would feel like shit. I have no idea what

the hell it is, but it is horrible. They both had the same kind of

milky, coffee colored, cut that was hard to draw up. Both good dope.

I think the stamps were KNOCK OUT and THERAPY.


----------



## es1684

missfeelgood... like 2 weeks ago...forget what stamp it was... but i did it and like he said on top of me.. went to sleep and when i woke up i started shivering and shaking and i didnt know what was goin on... since i live with my mom i was bout to go into her room and tell her to bring me to the hospitol but i just kinda walked it off... shit was reallllly wierd cuz i had gotten a brick and it only happend at night when i was goin to bed. i didnt have pains in my knees or anything like that but def had a fever pouring sweat and shivering like to no end   couldnt controll the shaking....  i think it was called direct hit which is the same pic as the knockout with the 2 boxing gloves hitting each other kinda.... but yeah.... mad wierd shit... hope everyone is ok from it


----------



## Khadijah

Hey es1684 my boy told me that the brain dead bags was fire, he got sum today. woudl u rate them that good? I am on the look out but IDK if they will still be there by the next time i get a chance to  go on my own so I want to kno if they are really worth seeking out.

My boy also jus called n said he got dead end and said  its fire, IDK, i aint had no dead end in a minute and last time it was just alil beter than average, so if any yall had dead end outa paterson this week give me a heads up


----------



## SWIM OPIATES

Stamp name: Ether
Stamp Graphic (if any): The word ether in blue
Color and Consistency/texture of Product: Light tan and flakey.
Quality/neatness of stamp and packaging: 6/10
Quantity of Product: 6/10
Quality of Product:6/10

These are from NJ. Easy money was horrible BTW. About the shivering i got a batch a while ago that gave me bad stomach pains and just made me feel all around weird. I asked around and someone told me it could be because the dope is old. Other than that all i could assume is that they cut it with some nasty shit.


----------



## Khadijah

i had Ether in red and it was fire over the winter. Honestly there was more fire this winter than this summer so far IMO it was more consistent in like nov/dec/january than it been lately but IDK.

Well everybody, this thread is almost at 1000. Ima close it down for now and start us up a new one. we fill these shits up quick dont we. 

Prepare for the stamp thread volume 3!!


----------

